# !!!!!!Wrist Seiko Check Here...Lets see those Seiko's!!!!!!



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Wonder if there is an older thread, but I notice that there is not a current location for all Seiko's lovers to share. Decided to start this thread for my milestone post.


----------



## rgarza8 (Dec 21, 2013)

Shaken not stirred.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Perhaps not loved by all, but certainly loved by me, my only Seiko (yet)


----------



## Sergeant Major (Dec 13, 2019)

This rare bird is going to be up for sale soon! An older.pic because my kindle fire pics.stink. My.cell is better but controls too mall to use. Unihertz Atom because it is tough and survives brutal FL fishing conditions.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

SLA033, the Captain Willard reissue.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

anrex said:


> There maybe there is an older thread, but I notice that there is not a current location for all Seiko's lovers to share.


We do this thread literally every day.


----------



## rofi.shoerofi (May 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> We do this thread literally every day.


Yes, I know; but I figured why not. In some of the other forums, there is a composite thread and a daily thread. I just like to see all sorts of Seiko's in one flowing thread, since Seiko is so vast and diversified like no other brand.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

SRP777 on Bonetto Cinturini 284


----------



## adekriput (Mar 23, 2020)

Kinetic that's not so thicc









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## custodes (May 1, 2020)

Getting plenty of wrist time..


----------



## TheTalentedMrRipley (May 5, 2020)

All charged up b-)


----------



## sagar.tolaney (Jan 22, 2019)

My rare SARB011 for today. It is a mesmerizing cherry red dial.

__
http://instagr.am/p/B_8Kd4VHs8R/


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

New arrival!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rofi.shoerofi (May 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

It kinda scratches my Spork itch, at substantially far less in COST!:-!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

t`


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Seiko 6117-6010 World Time from December 1968









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

jovani said:


>


Love your original Sumo! Wishing my guys would not have the Prospex's logo for a cleaner look.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Xeticus (Apr 18, 2015)

I messed up my original post so here is a pic from a couple of days ago.


----------



## paul vandermaas (Nov 10, 2019)

My 21st birthday present from 1978


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i'll share someone's elses... pic was saved on my hard drive from years back. this is pretty awesome:


----------



## rgarza8 (Dec 21, 2013)

New addition to the family. Panda on a rally strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Seiko Astron GPS


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

OB


----------



## denwol (Apr 22, 2020)

Just got this today


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Time Seller said:


> OB


Nice! I'm not familiar with this one. Do you know the reference number?


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Today SNR039


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Nice! I'm not familiar with this one. Do you know the reference number?


Thanks. It's the SKXA55, nicknamed the "Orange Bullet". It was discontinued in 2006, so it's gotten a little rare these days.


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Eating some breakfast with two of the six!

Vr

Matt















And then on a walk with Kevin.


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

SBDC063


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Skx399


----------



## RAIJIN (Aug 31, 2011)

My mini turtle guts in a crystimes 3 o'clock case









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAIJIN (Aug 31, 2011)

On my mod I did a sapphire crystal with ceramic lume bezel and strap code bracelet with screwed on links


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Baby Tuna arrived!


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th1


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Force marching the kids earlier!


----------



## Gloxin (Jul 14, 2018)

I am all about Advanced Technology + Accuracy, and this watch gives me just that. At first I could not stand it and was this close to return it back to where it came from, but now, I honestly cannot live without it. Go figure.


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

View attachment IMG_20200515_111525_1589506008918.jpg


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

SBBN029 on Erika's Originals MN


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

I didn't even charge the lume...just ran to the basement to grab something! This watch is pretty fantastic! It also was -1 second for last 24 hours!

Vr

Matt


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Ugghhhh...I had to log on to a work email! Great time for a happy snap I guess...the Baby Tuna is a great watch!

Vr

Matt


----------



## gs300999s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## rgarza8 (Dec 21, 2013)

Say hello to my little friend! New addition to the collection. 7A28 7039.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

The Cevert today









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Alpinist


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Xeticus (Apr 18, 2015)

anrex said:


> th1


Aren't they lovely watches? I love my black one but I slightly regret not getting the green.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO 7548-7000


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m7


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Switched to the Baby Tuna in preparation for his Daddy's arrival later today!


----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)

Doesn’t get much wrist time but love it when it’s on.


----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

Sarx045 on a strap. No bad









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 15134335


An Arnie! Nice!

My 1st full size Tuna just arrived a little bit ago!

Vr

Matt


----------



## AdamRay41 (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

stygianloon said:


> An Arnie! Nice!
> 
> My 1st full size Tuna just arrived a little bit ago!
> 
> ...


Nice one! Gotta love the fuel gauge ;-)


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Paul Ramon said:


> stygianloon said:
> 
> 
> > An Arnie! Nice!
> ...


Thanks! I love everything about this watch.

Vr

Matt


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

kritameth said:


> View attachment 15134731


We have a school of Tunas!

Vr

Matt


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

stygianloon said:


> We have a school of Tunas!
> 
> Vr
> 
> Matt


Together we will rule the ocean!


----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)

Ultimate dive watch...little too big for my wrist but I've always admired this piece.


----------



## A4A (Nov 2, 2007)

SBDC051 with 62MAS hands mod. Really liking the look of this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu2


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

STO today ,


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Walking Kevin!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th1


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

1981. allrounder 









Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## watcheyfella (Aug 29, 2007)

Mm600









Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Snake picture from an Instagram account called "viperafangs"


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

My first Spring Drive. I find it to be...awesome! SNR029


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

I just bought my first one as well, and it is awesome! Congratulations!

Vr

Matt


----------



## A4A (Nov 2, 2007)

CPRwatch said:


> STO today ,


Me too.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kypt (Oct 29, 2018)

Me three.


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

The newest addition to my collecsh 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Day three and coffee. Rainy outside, again. Could be worse.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Going with the Blue Lagoon to start.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Today I took a short break from the new Tuna, Samurai on a ToxicNATO Magnum....


----------



## Lix_Tetrax (May 7, 2015)

Zimbe 13 today 









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

6139-6005 1973


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

With my all-time favorite sunnies...Vuarnet 002.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Friday Jubilee









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

In honor of the Memorial Day Weekend


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

Good Friday fellow Seikoholics!








Sarb033 strapped on Horween Shell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## majt (Mar 23, 2011)

seiko arnie


----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)

007J


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Today's choice


----------



## Collins521 (Jan 18, 2020)

Getting some charge time


----------



## MonFreets87 (Jan 14, 2017)

Bought this old 6139 from the son of the original owner along with original box and papers a couple months ago. Wasn't sure I'd be sold on the "Pogue" with the crazy colors going on...Well, consider me sold.


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

(double post deleted)


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

Watch had a rough day? ;-)

J/K - Love the vintage look what year is the watch from?

Cheers


----------



## MonFreets87 (Jan 14, 2017)

The watch is doing alright. Tough to convey in photos, but believe it or not it is is fairly decent shape. The original crystal isn't doing it any favors, that's for sure! I have a replacement crystal on standby that should improve the look quite a bit.

This 6139 was made in November of 1977.



nimzotech said:


> Watch had a rough day?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

Sweet can you recommend some Fine Vintage Seikos from '75?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## essor_pow (Mar 30, 2019)

Skx013


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dub82 (Jun 16, 2017)

My Newly acquired Seiko Chrono SNAF09P1


----------



## ThomasAn (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Slac89 (Oct 26, 2017)

.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Feb. '71


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## msd3011 (May 24, 2020)

My monster’s getting old.. still love it though!


----------



## msd3011 (May 24, 2020)

Yellow skx !!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## mizzoutiger (Jan 6, 2015)

Happy weekend, all!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Just arrived, and despite my love for the Nemo...had to throw it on my wrist!

Vr

Matt


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

stygianloon said:


> Just arrived, and despite my love for the Nemo...had to throw it on my wrist!
> 
> Vr
> 
> ...


Love it. Where from and for how much?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

My first and also one of my favorites Seikos.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larryccf (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Orange S









Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## bam49 (May 27, 2008)




----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Br3ndo (May 25, 2020)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Started this Memorial Day with SBDC053, will go back to Tuna at some point!


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Spring drive today. Nice dial!


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Philbo24 (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

It'll need a service or regulation, seems to be 10 minutes fast consistently (most likely a service).

Seiko Seikomatic 7625-8140
December 1967

Non-quickset date, I'm too lazy for the old 9-2 shuffle.









Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## patuloz1 (May 9, 2015)

New Alpinist today landed on my desk


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

.


----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

SLA033. I've owned watches costing more than double, but I am most excited about this SLA033 Captain Willard reissue. Still can't believe I own one. #0982/2500.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Goodmorning!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Out for groceries!

I hope that everyone is doing well!

Vr

Matt


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

1965


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 15157183


Love your Zimbe! My gen says hey...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Kinetic today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## safetyfast (Nov 2, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Cloudy early morning, brighter now. Another Seiko. Wish I knew the model number.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

dubbel post


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Felt like a Baby Tuna sort of day! I hope that everyone has a nice weekend!

Vr

Matt


----------



## Collins521 (Jan 18, 2020)

Finally got the matching bracelet


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Lazy Sunday!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## temjiin (Apr 25, 2019)

SBDC077, Green Sea


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Beautiful ORANGE dial above!

Here is what I am wearing today...same baby Tuna as yesterday, but changed the bracelet for a rubber seiko strap.

Vr

Matt


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Waiting for my coffee to brew! No rush!


----------



## custodes (May 1, 2020)




----------



## temjiin (Apr 25, 2019)

stygianloon said:


> Waiting for my coffee to brew! No rush!
> 
> View attachment 15175537


Really cool to see others enjoying this watch on here, on Reddit hardly anyone has even heard of the orange turtle.


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)

orange monster and golden turtle " srpc44"


----------



## Tongdaeng (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Custom build sporting an NH36 - I realise it doesn't show the day, but like the dial.


----------



## temjiin (Apr 25, 2019)

Tongdaeng said:


> View attachment 15176161


Re-release these world timers in 40mm, profit.


----------



## temjiin (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

temjiin said:


> stygianloon said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting for my coffee to brew! No rush!
> ...


I think it's just because it was a very limited LE...I have read 500 pieces, but who knows? I really really like mine. I don't wear it enough!

Vr

Matt


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Just rescued this Seiko Kinetic diver from it's Pawn Shop oppressors. And ! SWEAR it looks better in real life than this picture I took?!?









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## temjiin (Apr 25, 2019)

stygianloon said:


> I think it's just because it was a very limited LE...I have read 500 pieces, but who knows? I really really like mine. I don't wear it enough!
> 
> Vr
> 
> Matt


What I used to really like about the Nemo was the different faces of the dial. In sunlight there was almost a golden yellow sunburst, in overcast conditions it was almost matte orange. Plus the fact it was a strap beast.


----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Ok, here's a better pic.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Changed into this one, literally just to stare at the dial.
Still has that new car smell.


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelDunford (Oct 1, 2018)

powerband said:


> SLA033, the Captain Willard reissue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Drooling. 
This thing is so awesome.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Auto Relay
(O/T: Tapatalk is such a POS app. It took me 5 tries to upload this one picture. And they want you to upgrade and pay for this? Or are the bugs in the free version deliberate?)


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

94 Degrees = Beater Watch Day!


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

New arrival from Japan last night. The bezel is off only because I was playing with it before the photo. After 12 hours it is +-0 seconds. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Waiting for the water to boil, LOL!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Waiting for the water to boil, LOL!


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Still wearing the SKA. Haven't taken it off since I got it









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Seiko 5 Sports 50th Anniversary "Spacewalk" edition (SSA171) on NATO

Perfect homage to the real Spacewalk but can't cough up going rate of $80k the Seiko Spring Drive Spacewalk (2008) fetches today.
https://seiko.es/world/history/awards/popup_2010_02.html

I'm pleased Seiko decided to make an affordable lookalike homage (dare I say 'copy') to one of their apex watches. 50th Anniversary Seiko engraving on the back too!


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## AtomicPanda (Oct 20, 2012)

Seiko sumo on green/gold perlon.









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## safetyfast (Nov 2, 2010)

Still wearing my black bullet. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

Monster by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## ghanycz (May 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bismarck_1870 (Jan 24, 2020)

Just got this today. Interesting watch. Trying to see if this can becoming my daily beater.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

SRP637 Baby tuna chillin' on the couch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

SNR029 on the nature trails.
.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Continuing on with my vintage digital wearing phase this week.

Seiko Pan Am World Timer from 1977...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

An extreme rarity for me. My only watch on NATO.
.


----------



## A4A (Nov 2, 2007)

New-to-me SKX173 with an Uncle Seiko curved waffle strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## KevinWhite (May 31, 2020)

Currently wearing this Seiko 5 Automatic 7009-8750


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Continuing my vintage Digital journey today:
Seiko H357...









SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Gerry357 (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## claudioange (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## peterbee (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu9


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Seiko SARB035 on a Seiko SKX007 jubilee.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Flightmaster + mesh


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

For all the Don't like an SLA033,wouldn't buy a SLA033, even if I could brigade.
STAY SAFE .


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Still wearing my vintage Lord Matic...this timepiece is extremely accurate, and I am really enjoying it!


----------



## nek (Apr 20, 2013)

Really liking the Seiko Arnie.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

.


----------



## 99watches (Feb 4, 2019)

Blue mini turtle on strapcode angus jubilee


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

SLA033, the Captain Willard 2.0. My daily driver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Waiting for an eye doctor appointment!


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Gerry357 (Jun 7, 2020)

FC Barcelona SRP-305


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

SNK803 enjoying the evening sun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Same same
.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Tuna time - I call it 'how to get away from Diashield' 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## dragantt (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## dragantt (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## t3bkmzd (Aug 30, 2018)

1969 lordmatic


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Awesome, I Dont get to see this too often! Nice combo too, cheers!



Time Seller said:


>


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

A decent watch to wear in crappy worldly conditions.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Karar (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Pepsi Sea Urchin


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

trameline said:


> For all the Don't like an SLA033,wouldn't buy a SLA033, even if I could brigade.
> STAY SAFE .


I would if I could. At the drop of a hat.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

SNE498 on Barton Elite Silicone
.


----------



## Lix_Tetrax (May 7, 2015)

Zimbe 11









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SUMO SPB103J1


----------



## Bradtothebones (Feb 22, 2020)

SNA411🛩


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

My latest custom daily build finally complete with the NH36 hacking nicely. Yesterday & today


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBDX011







*


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Mighty samurai









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Radiolarian (Oct 18, 2017)

I was wearing this earlier today. I have since switched to a watch that needs winding.

Seiko 1/100 sec. chronograph (7T52)


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

I swapped out the original bracelet for a Z-20 rubber strap. It does reduce some weight. :-d


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

My fav watch (not just Seiko)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Thursday TunaTastic!


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Gotta love those online meetings...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

SPB079 on a navy blue Zulu strap.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Back to the SNR029


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MM300 on original strap!







*


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

SKX today


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold Ocean for Father's Day >>>


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX011 on a new strap for the summer.


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

SARB017 on a perlon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Horos (May 8, 2020)

SRPC25K1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thempm (Mar 6, 2017)

Starting off this work week with this Seiko


----------



## mizzoutiger (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Philbo24 (Feb 25, 2020)

Brand new today!


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

The Cevert to start the week









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Monday!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Had my Gen 4 Monster on during the weekend, but today I'm wearing my Damasko...


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Got caught in the rain with the Green Hulk SBDY039

However it is in its element (water)


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Horos (May 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golden state of mind (Jun 23, 2020)

[/SIZE]


----------



## Tsee (Jul 15, 2016)

Wore my Monster today while working from home.


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Needs a new crystal I reckon


----------



## Dazzasarb (Jul 18, 2013)

Tuna today









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

SLA033. I wear this everywhere for anything.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNKL23:


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

*.::Ad Astron Per Aspera::.*


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko 5 SRPD65K3


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

SNZF15


----------



## winhansse7 (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

Baby Tuna getting ready for an evening ride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Early Speedtimer









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😷Wednesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

Tumbled down the Seiko rabbit hole during these SIP times. This is my 3rd Seiko in 3 months. Saw a great sale price online ($177 Macy's) that I simply couldn't pass up.

It came on a black NATO that I ditched for a SS Strapcode bracelet. I'm loving it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiskey&Watch (May 4, 2020)

The first Seiko Brightz SAGD003, JDM and was limited to 1000 pieces and released to mark the Millennium, equipped with a 5M65 kinetic movement. Easily the cheapest true GMT, three time-zones watch out there. Mine is numbered 221.


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

SKX013 12 hour mod with coin edge bezel


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

cuthbert said:


>


This has such an enduring aesthetic. It is what I visualize in my first conscious memory of a watch. The gold accent is just right. Beautiful.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

cuthbert said:


>


This has such enduring aesthetics. It is what I visualize in my first conscious memory of a watch. The gold accent is just right. Beautiful.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Bradtothebones (Feb 22, 2020)

❄🐟


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Desastor (Oct 6, 2015)

*SRP653*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😷Friday👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

'74


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## shazada (Jul 29, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Super Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bradtothebones (Feb 22, 2020)

Frosted baby tuna on factory bracelet today!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Shogun today>>>


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko 5 SRPD67K1


----------



## mgeoffriau (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

Orange Samurai and orange KTM. Friends for life 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Last day of June!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Bradtothebones (Feb 22, 2020)

Seiko SNA411 on EO strap


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Bradtothebones said:


> Seiko SNA411 on EO strap
> View attachment 15325756
> View attachment 15325758


Wow, that strap looks like it was made specifically for that watch. A great pairing there!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

First of the Samurais









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM (Aug 6, 2015)

*This ORANGE thing.*


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

SNK803 on an army green canvas strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

still feeling this one 😎


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tuna Lite!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## ls10 (Jun 18, 2020)

Newest acquisition. 1997 model 7009. Weird way to set the day but I'm warming up to it.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Seiko arnie 2


----------



## CdrShepard (Apr 16, 2016)

Flecto action with enamel Presage


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

After a month off wrist, this bad boy is back.









Sent from my Atari 2600 using Tapatalk


----------



## jesskramer57 (Sep 6, 2017)

SNE 435 PADI with an alternate bezel on a HIRSCH Liberty strap


----------



## Vicbittet (Oct 15, 2019)

.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

A lot of Seiko 5 models are homages to popular watches, there's the mid size seamaster homage and the oyster perpetual homage models.

Recently I came across this model, the SNZJ31, it has a gorgeous inner dial and presage-esque indices.

The bezel design kinda looks like the Rolex Thunderbird or a breitling.






























Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

sarb rr2




__
srmdalt


__
Jun 22, 2020


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tifosi (Sep 24, 2008)

SBDC101


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Still on the Sammie









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ls10 (Jun 18, 2020)

24th anniversary gift in 2001, this one has spent more time in a drawer than on my wrist. Seiko has replaced the capacitor twice. This evening , I replaced the capacitor with a rechargeable lithium-ion battery.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)

SRPD14


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

2020-07-03 15.37.24.jpg




__
Ottone


__
Jul 3, 2020


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

Just did my first real mod beyond swapping a strap, bracelet or buckle, and I'm feeling like a pro!  Replaced the bezel and insert on my SKX007 and it's making me want to wear it for the first time in a long time. Always disliked the original bezel, and much prefer this one. Went for a Rolex sub style insert, which I think looks great too. Altogether takes the tough-as-nails skx and gives it a makeover so it looks a little more refined! Next time I'll be swapping that scratched-up hardlex crystal for a flat, clear AR coated sapphire! When I work up the courage (and buy a crystal press)...


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SLA017


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Got this one a year ago. Love the watch, but it came with defects - hand misalignment and a chip on the case. Local Seiko service center resolved a former, but had such awful customer service that turned me off the brand. Maybe now it's time to get over the grudge, because its a really lovely watch.









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SLA033


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SLA033


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Slac89 (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

They produce Tunas in all sorts of formats - this is the digital one.


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## bonC (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## larryccf (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

6139-8002


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

This is a great watch, actually is a rebuy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB035 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

On a new strap.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

SRPE53K1.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

I tried it a navy blue Zulu strap too.


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

Sarb017 Kuzuya Alpinist looking awesome, as usual, on a Colareb strap.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

3 times the fun


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

JDM Ltd Edition:


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Whiskey&Watch (May 4, 2020)

The Orange Seiko 'Samurai' SBDA005 with OEM titanium bracelet, went with me to so many adventures and the tallest watch in my collection at 14mm thickness and 42.4mm diameter.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Finally arrived after months of waitting...relieved 









Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Philbo24 (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

martyloveswatches said:


> Finally arrived after months of waitting...relieved
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We like 'em BIG, eh, Marty?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## goyamaduer (Oct 12, 2010)

SRPB15 on sky blue rally strap


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)

Sarb035 for today


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Just upgraded to a dd sapphire


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Matching green!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

SNR033 for the record


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

SLA033










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waltamaniac (Oct 14, 2016)

SRPC44


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Aveagudweegend fellas:


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)

The small but practical solar tuna


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)

Seiko Prospex SPB 147j


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I received this as a gift from my grandmother. I'm the original owner of this 1970s-era automatic.
Rotted original strap was replaced by a croc-texture QR leather strap from Barton.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

This all week.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

SBCZ 015 Kinetic


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

"SeaMaster" SNZ389 7S36-00L0, grey Barton Silicon


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

My Seiko trio...


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Really enjoy this watch. Has been the longest honeymoon in decades. I'm really into the SLA033 because its size is between the Rolex Sub and Panerai Luminor, both of which I've owned numerous times (and still own the 114060), but whose honeymoon periods were much shorter than the one with this SLA033. In addition to an incredibly accurate and stable movement, there is so much more to look at with this watch. After two decades, I've proudly settled on a Seiko as my number one timepiece.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radiolarian (Oct 18, 2017)

G757


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Doxa killer!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ice Monster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Same again today.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Seiko SPB151 a.k.a. Captain Willard


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

rcorreale said:


> Seiko SPB151 a.k.a. Captain Willard


I think this is the best wrist shot I've ever seen of the new Willard. It looks fantastic.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

powerband said:


> I think this is the best wrist shot I've ever seen of the new Willard. It looks fantastic.


Thanks and yes, in this one rare instance it's a picture that does a watch justice. Just got the watch yesterday and it's awesome!

More pics here: **** Seiko Prospex SPB151/153 "Captain...


----------



## TW2 (Aug 24, 2018)

SPB093


----------



## Lix_Tetrax (May 7, 2015)

TW2 said:


> SPB093
> View attachment 15349641


Absolutely beautiful. Where else can you get an artisinal porcelain subdial watch at that quality at that price? Nowhere. Enjoy!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog (Jun 26, 2018)

SRQ031 today.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Gprog said:


> SRQ031 today.
> 
> View attachment 15349647


Man, yours is the first one I've seen here. I just got mine this afternoon. Loving it!

















Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog (Jun 26, 2018)

Looks awesome, enjoy it!



rfortson said:


> Man, yours is the first one I've seen here. I just got mine this afternoon. Loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

SKX013 off Kanagawa


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

SBCZ 015 on today


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Gprog (Jun 26, 2018)

Timing the pizza dough rising.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

1973 Seiko Skyliner 6102 8000


----------



## Collins521 (Jan 18, 2020)

Just picked up this bad boy









Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hornet222 (Jun 16, 2017)

Timeless classic already


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

SRPD31K1  >>


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*SBDC055 PADI Special Edition








*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

This one needs a nickname. Seiko SRQ031 









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog (Jun 26, 2018)

rfortson said:


> This one needs a nickname. Seiko SRQ031
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good point. I haven't heard this one pick up any nicknames yet.


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)

Seiko Prospex 62 MAS SPB 147j


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

Srpc49k1

waiting on my 63 mas


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)

The Astron


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

the oldies getting a workout


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Gprog (Jun 26, 2018)

SRQ031 on Uncle Seiko 1171 bracelet.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Yesterday's wristy.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 on SC Angus Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

analogue love


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## CapDar (Jul 20, 2020)

It's been a week for mixing them up and sharing...


----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Grey Dawn.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

In between dates


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

Another cup of Joe here at CTU...









Sent from my Atari 2600 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Shogun today.


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

anrex said:


> View attachment 15363088
> View attachment 15363089


Love that OD green.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

SRPA83J1









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

SBGX093 quick phone snaps :










Unedited lume shot :


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

SBDC051









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

one last outing before it goes back into the box


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

seiko premier kinetic perpetual









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

A Few from my collection.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

SLA033










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thdeann (Dec 23, 2018)

All of my Seiko's


----------



## Wizard2000 (Nov 4, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

My wife showed up on our first date wearing this watch... destiny! ❤ The ring soon followed... SEIKO SNK809


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

TimeDilation said:


> My wife showed up on our first date wearing this watch... destiny!  The ring soon followed... SEIKO SNK809
> View attachment 15366162


Congrats! That's awesome! 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SRP775


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

wet wet wet today ⛈


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kungfuleg (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## DMcMaine (Oct 14, 2018)

Just added this one to the collection yesterday. So happy with everything about it.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## rudecollins (Jun 30, 2018)

6309, suwa dial, uncle Seiko tropical strap









Sent from my 5049W using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😃😷Friday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## PHStern (Mar 18, 2020)

Here's my Alpinist where it belongs, in the alpine. (Cirque of the Towers, in the Wind River Mountains of Wyoming)


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Trying to catch the morning sunlight


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Seiko 5 monster lite









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Vicbittet (Oct 15, 2019)

Rocket ship blast off.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

SRPD21


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

SARB017 on NDC strap


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC017 solar dive chronograph.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Newnice (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Newnice (Apr 7, 2019)

icevic99 said:


> Just noticed the watch face is out of focus there. Sorry


----------



## johnnyfunk (May 21, 2020)

Seiko 5 with beige strap today.









Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## Watchaday (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

5246


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Seiko 5 mini monster









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Hangin out with two at a time


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Persiflage (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

TimeDilation said:


> View attachment 15385974
> View attachment 15385975
> View attachment 15385976


Is this the Strapcode Hexad bracelet?

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

xernanyo said:


> Is this the Strapcode Hexad bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Yes it is, and I absolutely love it.


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

TimeDilation said:


> Yes it is, and I absolutely love it.


Thanks for confirming.. it's very nice! I plan to get one myself 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

Seiko SKX007/SRP777 mod with a polished case, sapphire crystal and SARB059 signed crown.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TimoK (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Super Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

SRQ031 









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Another garage shot









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Took my Seiko Mini Turtle for a walk😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB035 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

STO Turtle on Thursday. 









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

First day on my wrist!
















Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

PADI SRPA83J1


----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

It's still Friday in California. It's 109 degrees, but dry so you don't perspire. Pool and beer help even more.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Mike Rivera said:


> It's still Friday in California. It's 109 degrees, but dry so you don't perspire. Pool and beer help even more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your dog is deep in thought ?


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

SARB017









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

I'll play.
2020-08-18_09-32-18 by Thee, on Flickr


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Best diver watch: *Seiko Turtle PADI*


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

Just got it...


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## SeikoFreak (Aug 3, 2020)

Seiko Presage Urushi Lacquer Dial


----------



## Talktochad (Feb 3, 2020)

Yesterday on wrist, probably the last time before it goes to eBay


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Super Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## The Thomas J (Dec 31, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Your dog is deep in thought


He is just waiting for that ball to do something.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah (Dec 20, 2007)

Blue Samurai and Spring Drive Tuna.


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Monster on mm rubber.....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

*SNZH57*







One of my very early purchases.


----------



## SeikoFreak (Aug 3, 2020)

Seiko Presage Zen Garden


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

*SRP775....*_SEIKO SATURDAY







_


----------



## fegan (Jul 22, 2011)

My first Seiko automatic, SKX779 'Black Monster'









And the watch I wore today, a Seiko SUN023 Prospex GMT Diver


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Talktochad (Feb 3, 2020)

SPDC105 on a Grey Nato


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Trying this on rubber...I like it!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## spicynoodle (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13J1 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

#WifeWatchWeekend


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Friendofthemice (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## fegan (Jul 22, 2011)

It's Monster Monday (SKX779)


----------



## remoss (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeti monday


----------



## Gerry.GEG (Mar 5, 2006)

Twilight Blue.


----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Happy Monday Guys!


----------



## p_mmk (Jun 1, 2009)

Seiko 5


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JG's Watches (Jul 28, 2020)

The one that started it all for me...SKX007k2


----------



## Persiflage (Jul 23, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15414328


Looks good with the blue strap


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hirsch performance strap









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Rainy day calls for the Turtle. 









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 15417767


Love this...Great photo..


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

*







SSC021P*.....on charge.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Happy Monday Guys!


What a superb example...................I have the same watch, but the previous owner must've worn it in a war or something............


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Got a chrono from my birthyear!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Happy Monday Guys!


Hello from its ugly twin:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## piste924 (Dec 20, 2019)

MM300 SBDX001 today. Just came in from Japan, nearly NOS condition too!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

piste924 said:


> MM300 SBDX001 today. Just came in from Japan, nearly NOS condition too!
> 
> View attachment 15418728


Nice. Betcha it cost a pretty penny. 😬


----------



## piste924 (Dec 20, 2019)

Time Seller said:


> Nice. Betcha it cost a pretty penny. 😬


Much less than the new version (SLA021) at the AD. Still a pretty penny but totally worth it 😁


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

My new Seiko 5 with a naturally fading ghost bezel insert.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

piste924 said:


> MM300 SBDX001 today. Just came in from Japan, nearly NOS condition too!
> 
> View attachment 15418728


Did this model have a different type of bracelet with the shorter links? Looks great!!!!


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Sarx035

Instagram : aquaterralover


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Seiko SSB033. A poor man's Daytona. Maybe a Suzuka?


----------



## piste (Nov 28, 2010)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Did this model have a different type of bracelet with the shorter links? Looks great!!!!


I think the bracelet may be the same across all three generations of the MM300 (SBDX001, SBDX017, SLA021) with the newer versions adding Diashield coating. Here's another angle of mine:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

piste said:


> I think the bracelet may be the same across all three generations of the MM300 (SBDX001, SBDX017, SLA021) with the newer versions adding Diashield coating. Here's another angle of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Better angle. Looks Great!!!


----------



## johnnyfunk (May 21, 2020)

Seiko 5 Sport with black and orange silicone strap.









Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## av8ffej (Aug 10, 2014)

On wrist today









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## piste (Nov 28, 2010)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Thanks. Better angle. Looks Great!!!


Thanks! It's really quite special  My other watches must be getting jealous as they aren't getting much wrist time anymore. Hate to pick up the inevitable scratches but I guess that's when it really becomes mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R Black (Dec 25, 2017)

This was my pick today.


----------



## JUSTACPA (May 27, 2020)

My Pogue:


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Strapcode Super Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

Orange Samurai on a fine sunny Saturday ☀


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

This week's haul, one last Saturday, one today...rocking my new 149 today.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Still this


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

6139-8050


----------



## sagar.tolaney (Jan 22, 2019)

Time Seller said:


> 6139-8050
> View attachment 15424036


Now that's what I call a beauty! Does not burn a hole in the pocket. Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toby843 (Aug 31, 2019)

My new favourite


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

sagar.tolaney said:


> Now that's what I call a beauty! Does not burn a hole in the pocket. Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx! ??


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day three with the Seiko SKX007 on Super Jubilee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## SeikoFreak (Aug 3, 2020)

Seiko Prospex Turtle Made in Japan


----------



## remoss (Apr 7, 2014)

Yetiiiiii


----------



## unclemexnyc (Jan 26, 2020)

Love this PADI Diver (JDM)!


----------



## spicynoodle (Sep 15, 2016)

_Seiko SRCP41 Save the Ocean Turtle_


----------



## grarmpitutty (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Sea urchin pepsi


----------



## swink6112 (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Davidofs.cz (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Sammie


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mizzoutiger (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

First chronograph LE









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Sea horse


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Time Seller said:


> Sea horse
> View attachment 15429212


Me likey. Dial and hands have a hint of SARB033/5/GS about them.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## grarmpitutty (Jul 3, 2020)

'Desk diving' is a thing; is 'desk racing' a thing?


----------



## swink6112 (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

SKX007 Yellowdog Rubber single pass strap.


----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

No complications here.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Seiko Samurai Blue Lagoon*
*







*


----------



## WatchTopia (Dec 10, 2019)

It actually was yesterday's Wrist shot hehe


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Just picked this up









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Alpinist


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Seiko Manhattan 😍
Instagram : aquaterralover


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Regatta


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tongdaeng (Nov 13, 2009)

sbbn045


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Sarx033 😍
Instagram : aquaterralover


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

CB69A6C6-902D-469D-AFDE-15DDAFDFC09A by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

4402-8000 today


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Presage Zen Garden 41.7mm


----------



## SeikoFreak (Aug 3, 2020)

Seiko Prospex Monster 3rd Gen


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

SBDC 001


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

*  ALPINIST...........*_Seiko's lets see 'em.







_


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Time Seller said:


> Alpinist
> View attachment 15432518


So simple, so nice....just love it !


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

SARB!


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

xpiotos52 said:


> So simple, so nice....just love it !


🙏


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## timetokill (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

🍊


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

3 amigos









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

SSB003









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

SRPD69 fresh out the Amazon's delivery truck!

My first Seiko and already in love with this case shape.

Ohhh that's gonna be an expensive hobby lol


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sarb









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wholehog (Apr 27, 2020)

Guigario


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Sarb035


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

Still this baby for today but now on leather ?


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ga.ctm5 (Sep 26, 2015)

Got it 1 year ago


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Trial in Paris of GS SBGP007, SBGA211 & SBGH279 and Seiko Prospex SPB143

Follow me on IG ?: aquaterralover


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

Happy #SeikoSaturday, everyone. 









Sent from my Atari 2600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Oldie today.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

*SIMPLE TURTLE SUNDAY.........................*_Seiko's let's see 'em.







_


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

This just arrived in the mail:


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

VincentG said:


> View attachment 15447790


Mine says Hello..............


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Should I get it!? RM1998 after 25% discount.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## pm_mulyadi (Feb 26, 2018)

My morning View..


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Waiting to pick our kids up from school...


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

The Blupinist on a Tuesday.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Mt latest 5.


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

My First 😍😍😍

feel free to follow me on IG:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFKUpMGHvRQ/


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Recently cleaned up with a new sapphire crystal


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## dslinc (Feb 25, 2014)

Seiko turtle









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

My Black Knight after a new Sapphire and Bezel. Thank you to Paul of Tempusmods.co.uk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

MARINEMASTER


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)

Helping to save the oceans... I suppose...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Soupstain (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm new to these forums, but this treasure of mine is not.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

February 1969 Speedtimer 









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jambo50 (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Have a great day 😍

Feel free to follow me on IG🙏: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFPQV7EHmD1/


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sumo


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Trials in Paris 😍😍😍

feel free to follow me on IG🙏: aquaterralover

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFSSehFH5IO/


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

Orange samurai


----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)

I'm on the flighty for a whole week now and I just don't get tired of it... I'm also checking the time more often than usual, I just don't know weather it's because I like it so much or because it's a bit harder to read than on the divers I usually wear. But I don't really vare. I love it.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Always a pleasure...


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

I am loving my Black Knight so much have to share it again


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

On the hunt for a new crystal





































Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MrG (Mar 24, 2009)

skx031 with NH36 movement


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

SNA411









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Have a great day
Sarx055 macro 😍😍😍

A video is on my IG, feel free to join😜 : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFWs96kKyNZ/


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

My Willard and my Buffalo Bills today!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

PM formal wear:


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

After school pick-up








Stay well


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

PM, after-work wear:


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Certainly can't compete with Snaggletooth on the scenic backgrounds but here's my Arnie anyway.


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## jbholsters (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## scubus (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Macro photos of my cocktail. When you think about it, it is quite amazing to have such a beautiful dial for this price 😳.

A video is on my IG, feel free to join 🙏: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFb-zXDqVFU/


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## danko (Sep 14, 2020)

SARB ALL THE WAY!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)

Seiko Prospex SPB 149j


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## MrMundy (Oct 10, 2014)

hello there.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

6159-7000 wrist check 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

MrMundy said:


> hello there.
> 
> View attachment 15463600


Really fantastic mod, love it.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Catching the last hours daylight with my MM200


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

7A28









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Have a good day 😉

Check my IG for a video and more content🙏: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFhFCqeqMxE/


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

MM200 into SKX case...


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 15463401


Nice photo..............this is rather a lovely watch !


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Another SKX.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

xpiotos52 said:


> Nice photo..............this is rather a lovely watch !


🙏


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)

Sumo Solar Chrono


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

✓









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Kinetic diver 200m solid and accurate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Dancing Hands watch:


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## derockus (Aug 5, 2008)

Turtle time, hoping LSU loses! GO GATORS!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

I have been well received at the GS boutique in Paris, Place Vendôme 😍.#sbga259 #sbga401 #sbga413 #sbgh273 #sbgh271
Other photos and videos of these trials on my IG, feel free to check this out and subscribe 🙏: aquaterralover

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFo1dQ4Hda7/


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

gshock626 said:


>


WOW! So classic!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Heard that the PADI SBDC055/ SPB071 has been officially discontinued.

I'm one of the lucky ones to have this in my collection.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BB4Life (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Ignition








SBHP027


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Seiko Samurai Blue Lagoon*
*







*


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## HansTheRabit (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## MrG (Mar 24, 2009)

SKX009 with ceramic bezel insert, super jubilee, and NH36


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jayb63 (Oct 13, 2019)

Orange you glad its Tuesday.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu47 (Jun 22, 2020)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 15474813


Stunning! What is the model # of this one? That orange second hand against the blue face. Oh my! And I love that barrel case. Timeless design is timeless.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Stu47 said:


> Stunning! What is the model # of this one? That orange second hand against the blue face. Oh my! And I love that barrel case. Timeless design is timeless.


Thanks! It's the SRPC13, a LE that came out about 2 years ago.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Received today 7A38-7280.


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Shark-sandwich (Mar 21, 2018)

Arrived today


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

Just picked this one up. Awesome watch and wears extremely well for the size. But man the clasp is total POS. Come on GS. At this price the clasp shouldn't be such a disappointment


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

NardinNut said:


> Just picked this one up. Awesome watch and wears extremely well for the size. But man the clasp is total POS. Come on GS. At this price the clasp shouldn't be such a disappointment


That is a sweet looking watch

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)

My trusted SKX...


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

6138-0040









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## ugo-daniele (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## tle (Feb 10, 2015)

Seiko on fur 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Clean and uncluttered, very nice Pongster


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## wrencher13 (Oct 11, 2019)

Jasper110 said:


> View attachment 15481211


Can you tell me about this watch. Thx


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

ugo-daniele said:


> View attachment 15480528


Stunning..............


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBGH279


----------



## wolffs (Oct 3, 2020)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 15480659


Beautiful watch


----------



## wolffs (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

wolffs said:


> Beautiful watch


Thx 🙏🏻


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

wrencher13 said:


> Can you tell me about this watch. Thx


Sure;
MM200 dial, hands &movement 
SARB 059 crown &stem
Skx case
Sapphire crystal with blue AR

I have both the MM200 and a couple of SKX's, found the MM200 case a little long for my liking, but like the dial and hands. Really like the fit of the SKX case and the old school aluminium bezel so I morphed the two together.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Went for a morning stroll with the "Black Bullet" on its OEM 3308-Z bracelet










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Beautiful BigClive2011!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Astonm said:


> Beautiful BigClive2011!!


Thanks, no other dial quite like it that I own.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Blackrain (Apr 4, 2007)

SKXA35 modded up


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Wow! need my sun glasses to look at this  Lovely


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Riding with me today, my Black Knight


----------



## bdev (Apr 11, 2019)

Just received this SPBY119 from a forum member.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

7A38


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rabbiporkchop (Dec 2, 2018)

This just showed up a couple days ago from eBay.


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

The 775.............. on a lazy Monday !


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A little yellow energy to start this week


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

A wabi-sabi 62MAS...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

This earlier...










Now this.


----------



## BB4Life (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

Been wearing the sea urchin for the last 3 days now.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

Seiko Quartz from 70s for me and wife


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Zen Garden 41.7mm


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

All of half a day old:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

And again today, just until the novelty wears thin...............

I could've sworn that yesterday's pic said 23 jewels


----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

like the LM and I have two
Cling to my latest acquisition as well.


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

My only Seiko. Had this one for a few decades now and decided to wear it today:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

Russ1965 said:


>


That's a nice watch, Russ. One of very few great looking dress watches out there these days that doesn't cost a bloody fortune. And the Arita dial is to die for. How accurate is yours? Seiko say 25/15 or something like that.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

CSG said:


> That's a nice watch, Russ. One of very few great looking dress watches out there these days that doesn't cost a bloody fortune. And the Arita dial is to die for. How accurate is yours? Seiko say 25/15 or something like that.


Thank you for the kind words.

It is a lovely watch, but I haven't timed it for accuracy so far.

First thing I need to do is have the strap removed and put on the correct way (factory must install them upside down).


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Seiko Samurai Blue Lagoon*
*


  




*


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Sea Urchin pepsi


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Champion


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## R Black (Dec 25, 2017)

Franken5 today


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## sdofford93 (Mar 4, 2016)

Love this thing!


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

5B1E6DA9-0516-4680-B832-0BA0F1A46B2F by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## willquiles (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## scoobyseiko (Jan 3, 2020)

gotta love an old bullhead....


----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Screwly (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

Tool watch Wednesday. SBBN007










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Have a good day 😉

Feel free to check out (and subscribe to) my IG for more content : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGDnxWvKPpg/


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Time Seller said:


> Champion
> View attachment 15487803


That would have to be one of the cleanest examples of this model that I've ever seen.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Perfect watch for your 2,222nd post!


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Been wearing the anthracite Turtle for the past couple of days










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Anthonius said:


> View attachment 15489672


I've got to get an Elnix into my collection one of these days..............


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Omega1969 (Oct 6, 2020)

6309 on its way in the post. Let's see how they compare.


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

SBTM159 today...


----------



## ASC777 (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15487813


That's a very pretty photo of the sarb


----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## buddahlou (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Back to Black 😍

Feel free to check out my IG for more content : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGGGI-rqISg/


----------



## Eagle1899 (Oct 17, 2013)

Well used and well loved!!!


----------



## elcoke (Jan 18, 2011)

6308-8000 from 76









Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 1300


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Gloomy, wrong date kind of morning

Seiko JDM Quartz Diver from 1984










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)

One of my beaters


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

And the OG









@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

heyBJK said:


>


Nice! Love that green

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## elcoke (Jan 18, 2011)

Love my 013.
At first I thought it was small for my taste, but it's comfortable and simple, understated









Best regards, George


----------



## Watchaday (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

SPB081 again today. Just love how this dial looks in natural light.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## sdiver68 (Aug 6, 2010)

SPB085 with handmade triple urushi technique dial. Thanks Toppers!


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Snxj89.


----------



## Omega1969 (Oct 6, 2020)

The 6309 7040 and SRP 777 together.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Jayemmgee said:


> Nice! Love that green
> 
> @watchsquatch on IG


Thank you!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## jd163 (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## SRAD_Pitt (Jan 23, 2020)

My SNZG17 mod










Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

SRAD_Pitt said:


> My SNZG17 mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! That's probably the best looking Seiko 5 mod I've ever seen. Where are those parts from?


----------



## SRAD_Pitt (Jan 23, 2020)

Davekaye90 said:


> WOW! That's probably the best looking Seiko 5 mod I've ever seen. Where are those parts from?


Thanks!

Parts are:
Brushed case
Submariner style caseback from Raffles
CT domed crystal 
DLW dial 
WR hands 
NH35 movement 
Screw down crown and tube from ebay
Sydney Strap Co leather NATO 'aged' with a black whiteboard marker 
Dial and CR have been soaked in a mix of tea and coffee

Below is my inspiration, I'm pretty sure that his hand set is from Yobokies and that he baked the dial, hands, etc to add the patina. It took me a long time to get a similar look










Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

SRAD_Pitt said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Parts are:
> Brushed case
> ...


Ah, I was wondering how you got that vintage look. Amazing job. I think yours is a lot more effective, in part because the pristine looking day and date wheels don't look right with the "vintage" dial and hands, and also because the faux aging on that one is very uneven. The edges of the markers for example are still mostly white. An old tritium dial wouldn't look like that.


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

One, probably both, of these today


----------



## SRAD_Pitt (Jan 23, 2020)

Davekaye90 said:


> Ah, I was wondering how you got that vintage look. Amazing job. I think yours is a lot more effective, in part because the pristine looking day and date wheels don't look right with the "vintage" dial and hands, and also because the faux aging on that one is very uneven. The edges of the markers for example are still mostly white. An old tritium dial wouldn't look like that.


Thank you!

Don't look too close though...










Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle1899 (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

SRAD_Pitt said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Parts are:
> Brushed case
> ...


Nice mod. I need to ask because I own a 13, what exactly do you type in ebay to get the crown, in case I want to add a NH36 movement, I would need to replace the crown right?


----------



## SRAD_Pitt (Jan 23, 2020)

Rakumi said:


> Nice mod. I need to ask because I own a 13, what exactly do you type in ebay to get the crown, in case I want to add a NH36 movement, I would need to replace the crown right?


The crown is from seller 'timebymail', but you don't need a new crown when you swap the movement, you can unscrew the 7s26 stem from the original crown and fit the NH stem in its place. You need to trim it to size and use some sort of thread lock when you fit the new stem to the crown

Here it is with the original crown and NH movement










Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

SRAD_Pitt said:


> The crown is from seller 'timebymail', but you don't need a new crown when you swap the movement, you can unscrew the 7s26 stem from the original crown and fit the NH stem in its place. You need to trim it to size and use some sort of thread lock when you fit the new stem to the crown
> 
> Here it is with the original crown and NH movement
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


 I am a little confused. So the stem on the NH36 needs to be cut with special tools and then you need a thread lock. Is thread lock like using a machine to create new threading on the stem so the crown can screw on to the thread? Are these all things simple watch makers can do or are they super difficult? Sounds like a lot of special equipment.


----------



## SRAD_Pitt (Jan 23, 2020)

Rakumi said:


> I am a little confused. So the stem on the NH36 needs to be cut with special tools and then you need a thread lock. Is thread lock like using a machine to create new threading on the stem so the crown can screw on to the thread? Are these all things simple watch makers can do or are they super difficult? Sounds like a lot of special equipment.


You need to trim the stem (pliers will do) and de-burr it with a file. Screw it into the crown to test it's the right length. If you're using the original crown it's easy - the new stem will be the same length as the old one. There's plenty of videos on YouTube that will explain how to do this.

Thread lock is type of a glue that you can use to stop the stem coming loose (unscrewing) from the crown. Google 'loctite threadlocker' and that'll give you an idea of what I mean

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## professorseth (Nov 18, 2012)

My first and forever fav- skx007 with Mercedes second hand.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## jd163 (Jun 21, 2011)

Great White Sunday


----------



## Nik_86 (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

It's Snowing in October....


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

Took this picture a couple nights ago. 7548-700f with sbcm025 and sbbn007 lurking in the background.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SNKN11J1 43mm


----------



## wolffs (Oct 3, 2020)

Blackrain said:


> SKXA35 modded up
> View attachment 15482750


I really want To have a yellow dive watch in the rotation, but am I correct they're an Asia only model (without modding one up?)


----------



## wolffs (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

6119 I bought for the hour and minute hands, this is the bracelet I used to wear my Willard 6105 on, how apropos that this watch fits it perfectly


----------



## ER05 (Feb 23, 2011)

Slightly modded skx









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

'69


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

SNE435 Solar Tuesday.


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

7C43


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Padi x2.... the SUN065 is such a cool beast
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

And on the other wrist.....................


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm srill undecided about this one. MM200 case, SKX171 dial and hands. NH35 movement. Yobokies bezel insert.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Rainy day coffee with Mickey









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Eagle1899 (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

SpeedTimer


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

007 on cheap Iso Style strap.


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Titanium - Throwback - Thursday


----------



## Eagle1899 (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## yk101 (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## grarmpitutty (Jul 3, 2020)

This isn't one I would have picked up for myself; but it arrived in a box of goodies from a family friend, and after sizing it and wearing it around, I'm thinking it's pretty darn fun!


----------



## watchbox (Apr 1, 2009)

My latest Seiko acquisition, love the dial!


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

How could I not ? The price was right !


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

grarmpitutty said:


> This isn't one I would have picked up for myself; but it arrived in a box of goodies from a family friend, and after sizing it and wearing it around, I'm thinking it's pretty darn fun!
> 
> View attachment 15501693


For some obscure reason these 'Nautilus shaped' Seiko 5s seem to be all the rage in recent times.

Perhaps whoever gave it to you thinks the same way.................


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Enjoying my Shogun even more after seeing pictures of the "new Shoguns" (SPB189, SPB191). Ugh!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

This morning!









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## vrforma (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Have a great day 😉

IG: aquaterralover

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGamMR7q8jR/


----------



## grarmpitutty (Jul 3, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


> For some obscure reason these 'Nautilus shaped' Seiko 5s seem to be all the rage in recent times.
> 
> Perhaps whoever gave it to you thinks the same way.................


Honestly, that's probably why I dig it so much - the Royal Overseas NautilOak vibes. ? Got plenty of compliments round the office!


----------



## Petrus001 (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

Was wearing this SRPE51 earlier today, just got it the day before yesterday.









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Happy Sunday folks! Hope everyone is resting well and staying safe.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Shogun


----------



## R Black (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

What's cookin', good looking?



















Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus001 (Oct 7, 2020)

Who says you can't fit a Sumo under a shirt cuff?
















Who says you can't fit a Sumo under a shirt cuff?


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😀😷Sunday🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SRP481K1 43mm on Sailcloth Waterproof Strap from B&R Bands


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sunday night diving

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

gshock626 said:


>


Very nice!


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ted99999 (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

AD240511-220E-4590-8434-056A97C29CC0 by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

If it's not the chapter ring they can't get straight it's the cyclops.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko 5 SRPD67K1


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Bit of wear & tear but I love it! First day wearing this classic


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday😀😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Field diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

HAQ Grail
JDM Seiko Diver SBCM023 with the 8F movement/ perpetual calendar



















Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## buddahlou (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Doons (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## SifuJeff (Jul 26, 2020)

SKX175


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## elcoke (Jan 18, 2011)

A triple header, working on some of my valuables.























Best regards, George


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Second day with this "Perp"










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SEIKO Presage Automatic 42mm


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Day 1









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Just back from a service


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The elusive SKX401, on an equally-elusive Seiko 3308JZ "President" bracelet










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGent (Aug 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Rarely wear this on its bracelet (too heavy). But I have to admit...it looks great!


----------



## iwanjones65 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

iwanjones65 said:


>


Nice first post!


----------



## alfred.newman (Jul 1, 2013)

Samurai on aftermarket strap.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Happy Friday everyone! I got home a bit early and switched to the sarb


----------



## MrG (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

SNZG13 received today


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Seiko Creamsicle


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## thatpolygon (Oct 19, 2020)

Burning the midnight oil


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

This watch has so much sunshine per square millimeter.

Seiko SKXA35, Singapore variant










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jprspecial (Oct 20, 2020)

cerakote seiko watch... first post heheheheh















View attachment 15515053
View attachment 15515054


----------



## Watchman64 (Feb 17, 2018)

Seiko SBQK079 this Saturday. Scored this JDM in 2007 and it's been keeping great time since.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Regatta? What regatta?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Bad lighting...excellent watch.


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Always nice to have a turtle









Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6105 for the weekend.


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)




----------



## nercalu (Mar 1, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Speedtimer


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The rarely-out SKX011 "K" for today's rainy day










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ahseng2020 (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

Seiko field watch









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## elcoke (Jan 18, 2011)

Straight from the 90's

Been with me almost 30 years









Best regards, George


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

ZM-73 said:


> Speedtimer
> 
> View attachment 15517988


Looks good ZM-73. Is this a solid link bracelet? I'm looking at one right now and it looks identical judging by the end links.

Are you happy with the quality / fit?

Thanks


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

autofiend said:


>


it makes for a nice field watch.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## johnnyfunk (May 21, 2020)

Seiko 5 Sport with tan alligator strap.









Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

The new (to me) Baby Tuna!


----------



## Petrus001 (Oct 7, 2020)

SBDC001 with Strapcode "Hexad"


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

scooby-wrx said:


> Looks good ZM-73. Is this a solid link bracelet? I'm looking at one right now and it looks identical judging by the end links.
> 
> Are you happy with the quality / fit?
> 
> Thanks


Yes it has solid links. The quality is quite good. the end links fit nicely too. Overall I'm very happy with it.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Ignition SBHP027


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Trusty SRP775


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Just arrived today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

ZM-73 said:


> Speedtimer
> 
> View attachment 15517988





ZM-73 said:


> Yes it has solid links. The quality is quite good. the end links fit nicely too. Overall I'm very happy with it.


Fantastic, thanks very much for getting back to me. Appreciate it! I ordered my solid link bracelet earlier today so should arrive end of the week. Just won a second 6139 which is immaculate and has been serviced - comes with a leather strap so I'll be swapping over to the solid link bracelet. Looks like I'll need another bracelet..


----------



## NewGuard84 (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

SNA411. Very surprised this sail cloth style strap fit. Watch feels totally different without the stock bracelet.


----------



## SifuJeff (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Uzernaime (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Trying out a hirsch grand duke leather strap.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

scooby-wrx said:


> Fantastic, thanks very much for getting back to me. Appreciate it! I ordered my solid link bracelet earlier today so should arrive end of the week. Just won a second 6139 which is immaculate and has been serviced - comes with a leather strap so I'll be swapping over to the solid link bracelet. Looks like I'll need another bracelet..


No worries  Congrats on the new watch.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Time Seller said:


> SpeedTimer
> View attachment 15500783


Very nice! The dial colour, the hands, deep chapter ring😍


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Timing the lunch with MM👨🏻‍🍳


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Niko said:


> Very nice! The dial colour, the hands, deep chapter ring😍


Thanks 🙏🏻


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Petrus001 (Oct 7, 2020)

Petrus001 said:


> View attachment 15519571
> 
> SBDC001 with Strapcode "Hexad"


See also my review at:








Sumo with Strapcode Hexad Bracelet


Brand - Strapcode - "Hexad" Bracelet for Seiko SBDC001 ("Sumo") I just received a new Strapcode Hexad bracelet for my Sumo SBDC001 and am really enjoying it so far. Aesthetics. The Sumo is a super interesting and beautiful blend of curves and angles to begin with. In my opinion the Hexad takes...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Petrus001 (Oct 7, 2020)

VincentG said:


> View attachment 15521683


Forget the "Pepsi" bezel. You need a "Budweiser" bezel.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmishkin (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

SKX...previous taken pic........but







on my wrist right now .


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just another chance to post this scruffy little chap.


----------



## MrMundy (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

SNZH Friday


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Turtle Padi


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Just over 15 hrs later in exactly the same spot but with natural light.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

SBDA003


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

SNZG13


----------



## nmc273 (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Took it off my wrist to practice my photography !!


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Received my SRP713 yesterday and very pleased


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

On honeymoon with the Turtle. Amazing watch.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)

Holy Grail


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Happy Halloween 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukas 80 (Oct 11, 2020)

mikkolopez said:


> Happy Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maker's Mark 

4 All.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 15526410


Always nice to see a First Gen Sumo in the daily wristie section.

I've just posted mine too.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Russ1965 said:


> Always nice to see a First Gen Sumo in the daily wristie section.
> 
> I've just posted mine too.


Thanks. Except it's a Shogun.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Time Seller said:


> Thanks. Except it's a Shogun.


Both Japanese terms...................


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Russ1965 said:


> Both Japanese terms...................


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

In love with this one.


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

oops


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

Japanese for dinner.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

sbdy015 









Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

I love this watch...


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Feb 6, 2013)

Turtle on Uncle Seiko Z199. Withe the full articulation of every link, lateral flexibility and the aggressive taper from 22mm to 16mm at the clasp, this is easily one of the most comfortable bracelets I've ever worn.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

SRP713 with a Black Strap


----------



## HeadedToTexas (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SNDD91P1


----------



## xiv (Sep 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Newly-acquired piece and liking it so much 😁


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Got yesterday


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

NardinNut said:


> I love this watch...


😍😍 My tire tread cannot get here fast enough!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Wore this yesterday, but couldnt post it due to the site being down.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

UFO


----------



## xiv (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Presage Automatic Zen Garden 41.7mm on HIRSCH Merino Nappa Leather Strap


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

SNZH55J1.............recently acquired. Simple ,but lovin' it.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Desk diving


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SRP775 Going For Sale


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## underhill (Nov 6, 2020)

Not a wristshot I'm afraid... But here's my Presage !


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Getting ready for those Saturday chores with a cuppa and my SNZ


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Lume shot


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle1899 (Oct 17, 2013)

Worn for work and chores. Great watch!


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Eagle1899 said:


> Worn for work and chores. Great watch!
> 
> View attachment 15537572
> 
> ...


Just like a worn in pair of jeans


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Turtle Padi at subway.


----------



## 971 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Brazil.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

In order of acquisition:


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Morning


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I love my sumo


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Considering that this and the Tunas are next door neighbours I'm surprised that there's not more trouble.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Orient Sub 2ER










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 971 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

Flightmaster + Barton Elite Silicone


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

The new Alpinist









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-N986B met Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

...









Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Today floeger on a budget 🛩


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Field watch for work


----------



## Toddinut (Feb 27, 2019)

Sarg005 with Halveston strap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## jd163 (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Mossy Tuesday










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

SRP713 on a new Hursch Liberty strap.


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Padi


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My second OM. I started my OM odyssey withe the gen II and moved on to the gen I.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Presage Arita:


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

70's 7009 in all its glory


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Waking up. At work.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

A recruit from the early days of my Seiko addiction.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Not on my wrist, but definitely a Seiko:


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

cybercat said:


> View attachment 15546416


That's one sharp looking GS.

Thanks for posting it !


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

Russ1965 said:


> That's one sharp looking GS.
> Thanks for posting it !


Thanks Russ! ~ here's another couple I snapped of it at the same time...


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Cat in a box


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## aladdin.hassan (Nov 10, 2020)

Atlas or Landshark
















Sent from my Mi9 Pro 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

My Sarx055 😍

Video on my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CHkh1XsHb0Z/


----------



## DaleB44 (Nov 11, 2020)

Hi, I'm a new member on WUS. Been a long time reader on the forum and decided to take the plunge and join the forum.
Thought I would dive in and post a bit of colour.

Cheers.


----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)

Has that vintage flare...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

775


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

LM


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Padi


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SNAD41


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

P


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Happy Pogue Day!
















Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 15545485


Stunning!


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Commuting. I like this "little" fella.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

JM252 said:


> Stunning!


Thanks... 🙏


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Have a great day, my Sarx035

2 videos on my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CHp3Nf9HozG/


----------



## elcoke (Jan 18, 2011)

I really like this one, thought the green would be difficult to appreciate, but it really is nice









Best regards, George


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

International Pogue Day


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bmsm (Dec 2, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

First full day wearing this restoration in progress. Absoloutely love it!


----------



## tle (Feb 10, 2015)

Seiko check in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

On Orange nato


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

Freshly mounted on a new authentic blue Tropic. Liking the combo!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Padi


----------



## aladdin.hassan (Nov 10, 2020)

Rise and shine... bebe










Sent from my Mi9 Pro 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnslyr (Mar 5, 2018)

jovani said:


>


What is this model? My friend has a similar one but there's no model number at the back.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SRP043K1


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## masak_aer (Jul 29, 2007)

Spb001
I replace the ss bracelet to croco band.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

SPB199J1


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Happy hump day folks!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Philippine-exclusive Seiko LE "Tubbataha" Monster










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ahseng2020 (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## mtnslyr (Mar 5, 2018)

jovani said:


> SRP043K1


Hold on a sec, he bought it for $300, now it's going for $1000?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't know ...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

mtnslyr said:


> Hold on a sec, he bought it for $300, now it's going for $1000?


I don't know ...


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Field watch.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Changed to rubber strap
SRPF33K1 










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Orange on green.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

SPB143.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Going to sleep after a long night at work.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Monster ahoy!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwlighting (Apr 7, 2015)

Seiko LORD MATIC 5601-9000 - mfr March 1975. Love the linen dial and applied Arabic hour markers.


----------



## Seiko-Addict (Nov 6, 2020)

I'm sitting in the car and waiting for my wife


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Newest purchase, made in 1972


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tohb (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## EldoEsq (Oct 11, 2020)

Felt vintagey this morning...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Nice sunny day in the garden with my Black Knight


----------



## elcoke (Jan 18, 2011)

.









Best regards, George


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## 971 (Oct 10, 2019)

Arabic-hindu dail Seiko 5 42mm


----------



## Seiko-Addict (Nov 6, 2020)

Today with the Rally Diver reissue


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

My Sarx033 😍

Check out my IG for more content: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CH72Ba6KN2V/


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Blue gradient










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko-Addict (Nov 6, 2020)

SNZG15 with Hirsch Liberty Strap


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Padi at Brazil.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## tibertov (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Seiko-Addict (Nov 6, 2020)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 15564366


😍😍I love the Regatta, awesome watch👌🏼


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Seiko-Addict said:


> 😍😍I love the Regatta, awesome watch👌🏼


🙏


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## signofthetime (May 4, 2012)

Bad picture, good watch. Strapcode bracelet is a beast.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Playing with the angles of this Anthracite Turtle










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## gcon4261 (Nov 25, 2020)

SKX-007









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Seiko-Addict (Nov 6, 2020)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 15565964


Nice orange bullet👍🏼
Greetings from my black bullet😉😄


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bcoat5 (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## masak_aer (Jul 29, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

First day together


----------



## thatsmyswatch (Jul 30, 2013)

Sbdc115


----------



## sdofford93 (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Landed_Alien (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Tunatastic Thursday on an early morning 5km run. Have a blessed day watchbros!


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Padi. Brasil.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

7002-7020


----------



## Ellwood_Blues (Nov 24, 2020)

Aliens time 👽


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Just an homage, but on a modified Seiko bracelet. Still looking for the original (preferably with a serial number starting with "85"):


----------



## mdogg (May 6, 2015)

Just got this from Sakura yesterday.... Absolutely loving it! Retro vibes, modern V157 movement... I wish it was sapphire, but I can't complain about much for $300.

SZEV012


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Mounted my SNZG15J on an Uncle Seiko Z199 I had lying around. A few adjustments on the endlinks and voila!



















Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

171 mod


----------



## Seiko-Addict (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

New toy ☺.

SPB191J1 - Titanium.


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Blue Sammie


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

SPB185


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

tro_jan said:


> Mounted my SNZG15J on an Uncle Seiko Z199 I had lying around. A few adjustments on the endlinks and voila!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done!
dP


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

SNR033


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

High 5


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

007


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

fastenerhouse said:


> View attachment 15570716


Love this. How do you find it?


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Just had a full service,


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Seiko-Addict (Nov 6, 2020)

DonJ53 said:


> Just had a full service,


Very nice Watch😍👌🏼


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

ACG said:


> Love this. How do you find it?


Titanium case and hardware. Light, very well finished with angular lines.

I don't have a white dial so I bought it. 😊

The black dial version comes with a matching titanium bracelet and cost more.


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

SSC019 Solar chrono diver









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wrencher13 (Oct 11, 2019)

Ptolomeo74 said:


>


May I ask witch model this I? Thx.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Mrkizzle04 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

wrencher13 said:


> May I ask witch model this I? Thx.


Stargate 1st gen


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Gold


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

My Seiko family


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 15570654


Time teller, what model is this please? Stunning, Great photo


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

johnny.bravus said:


> Gold


First time I see this model, looks great


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

ismiv said:


> First time I see this model, looks great


Me too and was a bargain. Maybe a NOS. 45mm, hacking and hand winding.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Astonm said:


> Time teller, what model is this please? Stunning, Great photo


Thanks! ? 
It's the SNM011 aka SNM033 1st gen Samurai.


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Good morning


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Still waiting for my bracelet but can't resist wearing it!


----------



## nyburner (Nov 30, 2020)

snk ftw


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Vintage Wednesday


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

SBBN021









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

My abused Gen1 Monster. Second movement, and 15 years old now.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jp5280 (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcoat5 (Feb 14, 2020)

🐢🐢🐢


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

SNR033.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## masak_aer (Jul 29, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProgZilla (Jul 7, 2020)

WotD


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BtBaMrocks (Oct 1, 2017)

I love my shogun


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 307 (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

New arrival! The SARY183/SRPF43 Presage Cocktail Hojicha with its gorgeous tea-inspired dial


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

I saw this 4233ZG bracelet on another watch forum and I asked the OP where he got his. I needed the same bracelet to mount my 7002-7039 on. Lo and behold, he had a spare and gave it to me free of charge. I guess I'm on Santa's "Who's Nice" list. 

Here's the aforementioned Seiko neo-vintage 7002-7039 transitional diver on its model-designated 4233ZG "Oyster" bracelet.

A welcome addition to my Seiko bracelets Z199, Y035, and 3308JZ "President".




























Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

5


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Be good...... Santa is watching.....


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Augusto67 said:


> View attachment 15578664


Best looking monster


----------



## nyburner (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## ProgZilla (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Ulsterman1547 (Mar 22, 2009)

SUR315
Been buying and giving away Seikos for years now, and right now this is my favorite, believe it or not, a close second to my PMGS GS, my SBGX009. I guess I am a sucker for 36mm cases from having and still wearing from time to time my Rolex Oyster Perpetual Date, model 1500S, caliber 1570, that I got on my honeymoon in Jamaica in 1978, which looks a bit small these days at 34mm x 11.5mm, but then again the pendulum of case sizes is swinging back from the 40 pluses.


----------



## masak_aer (Jul 29, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 307 (Feb 5, 2018)

Cap'n Will this morning! Love the green!!!


----------



## ProgZilla (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Just added this lovely 2005 SNA411 Flightmaster to my collection. Needs a new crystal and I will get an original bracelet but very pleased with this. Any thoughts on original crystal or to go domed sapphire with AR?


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Sarx035😍

Check out my IG for more content: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CIWmA5Wq-cC/


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

6139-6010


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Seiko world timer


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite on a gloomy, rainy afternoon.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Blumo with Yobokies Pepsi insert


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

At moms house.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SBDC077 "Modernized 62mas: Green Sea Special Edition" 42.6mm


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Pale pilsen










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## masak_aer (Jul 29, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

At work


----------



## yk101 (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

The Cevert for today









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ProgZilla (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Sarb by beautiful office fluorescent light. :/


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Sammie again today


----------



## ProgZilla (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Seiko Samurai Blue Lagoon*

*


  




*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Samurai Saturday


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

Cocktail008.jpg




__
b-boy


__
Dec 11, 2020


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## grumpymachinist (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

SBP155J. Bought this one for a beater watch, but it's a solid piece for the price. I am seriously considering picking up the other two color variants... but sure glad I got the green dial with bracelet first.



















----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## somyp (Nov 24, 2014)

*









spb121j1*. Got that yesterday. Yes the strap is thick and stiff. Honestly I'm going to keep it on and see if it loosens up over time. Next one I am going to add is spb189, and down the line a sbga211.


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Anthonius said:


> View attachment 15596245


Wow!! not seen one like this before. Very nice!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Philliphas (Sep 14, 2020)

Docrwm said:


>


Great strap!


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

H558 Arnie from '82.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Orange


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

9FDF19B4-B351-4198-89EA-E638D36CA98A by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

SPPD anniversary today. A field watch suits well the celebration.


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Always looking sharp this one...










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrkizzle04 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

At Santos, Brazil.


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bj_key2003 (Jan 4, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## KingNothing10 (Dec 12, 2020)

SRPE51









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## KingNothing10 (Dec 12, 2020)

S









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SBDC077 "Modernized 62mas: Green Sea Special Edition" 42.6mm


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

sarw019 on a custom canvas


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Recent movement swap on this one. It's now running +1.9 s/d after 4 straight days.


----------



## AttackTimer (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

my crappy attempt at photography, but excited for this new skx023. hard finding one with out aftermarket parts or one that doesn't cost a premium.


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

Have been wearing my old radio-controlled solar power Spirit SBTM159 a lot of the time -










... and my SBGX093 for more special occasions :


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Not worn for a while but decided to give it some wrist time.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*







*


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

After adding a buckle extender it is super comfy


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)

SNR033


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Red square Sunday on this vintage 6309 Diver from January 1981










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

6139-8050


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Field


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Seiko Yellow Caesar


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Zimbe Scallop.


----------



## watchontherocks (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## jhauke (Feb 3, 2019)

Only had this a week... definately needs more wrist time.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke (Feb 3, 2019)

The daily beater









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pldlnt (Jan 21, 2019)

Just finished a complete service on this 1969 "proof" 6106-8100. I'm loving it.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The now hard-to-source mid-sized SKX015










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Sea horse


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Giugiaro Design


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 15610088


Which Seiko Model is that Dan?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Which Seiko Model is that Dan?


It's your standard issue Seiko SKX, heavily modded w/ TST [tuna] conversion, Murphy coin edge bezel, Dagaz domed sapphire crystal, yobokies pilot dial, chapter ring, Dagaz bezel insert, One second Closer floating handset, and razor bracelet.
dP


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Regatta today


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Waking up and at work.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

landtrek from year 2000
8f56 dial by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Late night lume from last night, on-wrist today. SBBN031 Tuna.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## elcoke (Jan 18, 2011)

Best regards, George


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Augusto67 said:


> View attachment 15612432


Wow, now I'm really wishing I hadn't sold mine! Beautiful!!


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Sumo


----------



## Seiko1980 (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Love those clean straight lines...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## mariosimas (Jul 16, 2010)

*Seiko SBDC065/SPB083J1 "Great Blue Hole"








*


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## rvlvr (Dec 1, 2018)

wkw said:


>


Help a newbie, please. Which model is that?


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

rvlvr said:


> Help a newbie, please. Which model is that?


Hi rvlvr,

It's a presage SARX017. I got it about 5-6 years ago. Unfortunately this model is no longer in production....

Hope this helps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvlvr (Dec 1, 2018)

Thank you, wkw.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

You can still find that wedge style case design though in the SARX045.


----------



## rvlvr (Dec 1, 2018)

Oh, nice!

Cheers!


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

My most recent acquisition Seiko SRP 775 on a Uncle Seiko waffle strap






























Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

jhauke said:


> Only had this a week... definately needs more wrist time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the NDC strap? In your experience is it worth the high cost?

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke (Feb 3, 2019)

ateebtk said:


> Is that the NDC strap? In your experience is it worth the high cost?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately no its not the NDC strap. This one was found on ebay for about $12. Its definately not a NATO, more of an elastic band with the hook. I'm considering the NDC strap for better quality, but for now this one works. Looks good but not very comfortable for a long day of wear.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

jhauke said:


> Unfortunately no its not the NDC strap. This one was found on ebay for about $12. Its definately not a NATO, more of an elastic band with the hook. I'm considering the NDC strap for better quality, but for now this one works. Looks good but not very comfortable for a long day of wear.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I have a couple of these from The Watch Steward. Good quality, comfy, and inexpensive. I'd recommend giving them a try if you don't want to drop the coin for an Erika's Originals or similarly priced variant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neatlittlefellow (Feb 11, 2006)

Currently wearing my new (arrived this week) SKX007J1  
Nice addition to the SKX009J1 and my old "Yao" to complete the SKX set


----------



## Reverend123! (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SBBN Tuna + Uncle Seiko BoR bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SSA067


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)

9


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Divin' home for Christmas...🎄


----------



## gawa (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Merry Christmas Y'all from Louisiana!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Merry Christmas to all. Decided to dress up the watch a bit even though I'm in my jammies









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masak_aer (Jul 29, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

5


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## chopy_ro (May 2, 2020)

Here is my prospex.


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Sumo Hulk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Seiko1980 (Dec 22, 2020)

SEIKO SKX009 with 7S26 movement
SEIKO 5 with 7009 movement 
SEIKO 5 Sports with 4R36 movement


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

7002-7020 and SRP775










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Well between yesterday and right now, I’ve only just managed to start to size my gift from Mrs Claus and the little Reindeer. SRPC61 -pretty cool.
Things were going well and as i was about to refit the bracelet to the micro adjust, the pin came apart like a toilet paper holder. Now, some might consider me an expert concerning toilet paper rolls and the pins which bind them but I’m no expert on watch pins. Think I can just place it back together (all seems accounted) or is there something more concerning going on? Anyway, pics or it didn’t happen.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SPL055 'Age of Discovery' 30th Anniversary Limited Edition World Time


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Bucks (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Mmpaste said:


> Well between yesterday and right now, I've only just managed to start to size my gift from Mrs Claus and the little Reindeer. SRPC61 -pretty cool.
> Things were going well and as i was about to refit the bracelet to the micro adjust, the pin came apart like a toilet paper holder. Now, some might consider me an expert concerning toilet paper rolls and the pins which bind them but I'm no expert on watch pins. Think I can just place it back together (all seems accounted) or is there something more concerning going on? Anyway, pics or it didn't happen.


Yeah, just put the parts back together and pop into the clasp. And be careful not to shoot the unattached piece across the room when you adjust the clasp in the future!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mic71 (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Mic71 (May 19, 2020)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic71 (May 19, 2020)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

This one today...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Sumo all day today, I will switch to the LM in the evening.


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Sumo and the cat


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A naturally-occurring green turtle.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Figured I would throw on this old thing! I hope everyone is having a nice holiday season!

Vr

Matt


----------



## AttackTimer (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SPB083 MM200 today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Apparently December was Seiko acquisition month at my house 😛 Between birthdays and Christmas we added these 3 pieces between my wife and I. We know we are fortunate and blessed and are so thankful 🙏🏻😊
SBDC077 Modernized 62mas: 'Green Sea Special Edition'/5 Sports SRPC61K1 aka 'The Bottlecap'/SPL055 'Age of Discovery' 30th Anniversary Limited Edition World Time


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Today's SSC017.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

This again today


----------



## dragantt (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Darth


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Sumo


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## jimkar (Jun 5, 2015)

Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## dustmartin (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SBBN033


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I hope mods are okay here. This one on-wrist today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## K2LINOS (Mar 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Baby Tuna!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Orange


----------



## zephyrj (Dec 24, 2020)

New to Seiko, and picked up two to start it off! Awaiting new straps..


----------



## zephyrj (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The sun is out after a few days of rain and I can finally see the blue skies.
Time for a bluesy Orient Sub 2ER.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sarada Seiko 5 Sports x sunset!


----------



## elcoke (Jan 18, 2011)

tro_jan said:


> The sun is out after a few days of rain and I can finally see the blue skies.
> Time for a bluesy Orient Sub 2ER.
> 
> 
> ...


That Orient is beautiful!

Enjoy it in good health.

Best regards, George


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

elcoke said:


> That Orient is beautiful!
> 
> Enjoy it in good health.
> 
> Best regards, George


Will do, George. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Sarada Seiko 5 Sports x sunset!


Following up with dinner shots! Rock shrimp followed by Chef Morimoto's omakase. Paired with wakatake onikoroshi ("demon slayer") sake


----------



## mason8 (Apr 18, 2020)

Here's mine ?


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Following up with dinner shots! Rock shrimp followed by Chef Morimoto's omakase. Paired with wakatake onikoroshi ("demon slayer") sake


You can keep the sake as I don't drink a deal but the rest looks delish.


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SRP


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

sticky said:


> You can keep the sake as I don't drink a deal but the rest looks delish.


A great omakase!


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko Coutura SSC376


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

....


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This is the watch that I wore most often this year, and deserves to be the one that I wear and post this day, the last of 2020.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKXA35 on New Year's eve, with one of the chosen colors of 2021, Illuminating, the bright yellow of lemon skin.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Telling the time while waiting for another Seiko to arrive in the mail, (SPB105J1) just can't wait 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Playing some gin!


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Happy New Year's


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Spring-Diver said:


> Happy New Year's




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## 99tjadams (Dec 15, 2013)

New watch stand arrived


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

OMG that's awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

I've had this one a long time! Crazy lume!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

NYE Tuna. SBBN037










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2018)

"Jade Monster" on "Beads of Rice", doesn't get much sharper looking than that!


----------



## zephyrj (Dec 24, 2020)

New Chevron strap came in, I'm digging it on the great white Sammy!


----------



## AttackTimer (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy New Year!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Primary colors










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

SRPD77K1 >>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

Samu Zimbe facing the 1st and very cold day of 2021!









Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## K2LINOS (Mar 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Panda eyes










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## HeadedToTexas (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Old photo, but this is on the wrist right now...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## sigel22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jade Monster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SRP777  + Uncle Seiko bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Flight Computer


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

LM


----------



## danko (Sep 14, 2020)

Finally got a chance to grab the PADI!


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearbear (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)




----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## LLJ (Aug 16, 2019)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Instagram: watchutalkingabt
> View attachment 15632162


For me, this is the most tempting Seiko in a while. I've always liked the Marinemaster handset and I've always liked a stainless bezel.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

OG Arnie back on-wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

LLJ said:


> For me, this is the most tempting Seiko in a while. I've always liked the Marinemaster handset and I've always liked a stainless bezel.


Personally, this 'Steelmaster' (SPB185) and the 62MAS Reinterpretation (SPB143) are my fave Seiko releases last year. Both have good sizes for my 7" wrist, solid build and surely have wrist presence.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

SLA043j1, an amazing beauty...


----------



## elcoke (Jan 18, 2011)

To start the week









Enviado desde mi Mi 9 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊⛄❄😷Monday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## R_RBU (Jul 1, 2020)

SARG011


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko Coutura SSC560


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## BigglesPapi (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Neo-vintage slim-cased Turtle 6309-7290










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Hulk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SBBN031 Tuna.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SARB065.


----------



## dbtong (Feb 21, 2017)

Well worn

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## flymore (Mar 8, 2016)

My Sportura kinetic Direct drive.
I do go back and forth on this. Right now it's back.
The blue dial is fantastic, even better than the picture.
Kinetic keeps great time.
Pilot hands are nice, but the tiny skinny 2nd hand is not.
The power meter is too big and annoying while the date is too small.


----------



## Hastie73 (Aug 20, 2020)

Here's my modded Seiko.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

tymezone said:


> View attachment 15635426


Badass! What strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)

jpisare said:


> Badass! What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Archer watch straps / Canvas Slate Grey


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Tubbataha










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko SPC131P1


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

...


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SBDC061 on RIOS1931 canvas strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

gshock626 said:


>


Damn that's gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## dcorn (Dec 14, 2020)

Im trying to convert myself back to wearing normal watches after 5+ years of daily Garmin smart watches. Just received this new SBPY119 straight from Japan, ordered on amazon. Got here in like 3 days, pretty incredible.

I was looking for a cool chronograph thinner than a Tag Carrera and cheaper than a Speedmaster when I saw this one somewhere on this forum I think. I also like that it's Solar so I don't have to wind/wear/set it all the time since I just bought a couple auto watches. And no battery to replace if I don't wear it for a while.

I couldn't get the bracelet to fit very well and it felt a little cheap, so I threw the watch on the nato strap that came with my SRPE.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Got this in the mail monday, and still on my wrist for today's time telling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Aviator 101 (Jan 7, 2021)

anrex said:


> Wonder if there is an older thread, but I notice that there is not a current location for all Seiko's lovers to share. Decided to start this thread for my milestone post.


----------



## Aviator 101 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Berg3.0 said:


> Got this in the mail monday, and still on my wrist for today's time telling.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sexy af.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SRP639.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## masak_aer (Jul 29, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrG (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## wayoverpar (Dec 10, 2020)

*My FIRST Seiko purchased last week after not wearing a watch for 11 years*


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

jpisare said:


> Sexy af.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks you, I love the color comb of the green and the gold, the watch is way better looking in real life than in pictures.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NL-NO (Feb 16, 2016)

Wanted a Turtle again, but this 4th gen. Monster is the first one I'm actually curious about. Received this today, like the black bezel vs blue dial.


----------



## TW2 (Aug 24, 2018)

Arita dial


----------



## Persiflage (Jul 23, 2020)

SaMaster14 said:


>


Looks good with the Visconti


----------



## Mic71 (May 19, 2020)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Persiflage said:


> Looks good with the Visconti


Thank you! Colors are a perfect match!


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Sumo this morning


----------



## rhockswatch (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## elcoke (Jan 18, 2011)

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Apr 20, 2020)

Boxing week purchase arrived today! I've been eyeing this pretty hard since they were announced, but put it off until I could no longer resist


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Shogun on RIOS1931 canvas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## HermannZeGerman (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Digital Reap3r (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## RichLee67 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

OG '82 Arnie.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKX011K










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SBBN031 Tuna on RIOS1931 canvas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The dali (Jul 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Spoons (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Same Tuna from earlier except this time on a newly-arrived Uncle Seiko Super Oyster.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jschemel (Sep 3, 2011)

Here is my contribution. This is a classic 1974 Seiko Chrono 6139-6005, its in the Pogue family. The strap i have paired it with is a beautiful blue horween leather with yellow stitching. The strap was made by FinWatchStraps - Handmade in Findland, a beautiful strap, very well made and i think i goes nicely with the Pogue...let me know what you think, does it look good? you love it or hate it?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Gorgeous. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Hastey (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

MM300 for Sunday...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OrangeKx (Nov 29, 2014)

Got this new SNE535 for free and bought a Crown & Buckle NATO strap for it. Very comfortable combo.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A blue dialed, transitional 7002-7020 Diver










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunday diver


----------



## Mtnmansa (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

gshock626 said:


>


Very nice.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sarada Seiko Sunday (and pups)


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The classic black










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

Monday with the Land Master









Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Baby ice monster









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bj_key2003 (Jan 4, 2013)

SZSC003 Monster in the Rocky Mountains today...









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

Nuclear lume :


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Baby Golden Solar Tuna


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bratz (Jul 26, 2018)

Seiko 5


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Seiko Samurai Blue Lagoon*

*


  




*


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Comex Explorer SKX build.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

SSA283 paired with the Z22 wave vent.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko SPC133P1


----------



## isstefan (Jun 5, 2019)

Dawn Grey Turtle


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Have a great day 😉

Check out my IG and feel free to subscribe: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CJ-eqHmqE2d/


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SNAD41


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

I can't seem to get away from this watch!


----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)

SKX titanium full lume


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

GS SBGN003 GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

MM300/0017 for today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nyburner (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Slim-cased 6309-729A Pepsi Diver










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with this one I got yesterday afternoon


----------



## elcoke (Jan 18, 2011)

Best regards and stay safe, George.


----------



## jimkar (Jun 5, 2015)

Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Always Seiko 😉

Check out my IG and feel free to subscribe : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CKBm5cNK2pM/


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Alpinist for today


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

Rammus said:


> Alpinist for today


Beautiful watch and beautiful country. Thanks for sharing the pics.....


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The rarest of all Seiko 6309 Divers: the orange, slim-cased 6309-729B Diver










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Sammie light


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

So I used the Aeropress to make Kona coffee today, and it's perhaps the best cup of coffee I have ever had! Little things to be grateful for in these strange times!


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Sarx033 😍

Check out my IG and feel free to subscribe : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CKEgJG9qZBN/


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SBBN031 Tuna on a BluShark nato.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyNameIsVigil (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Subafan (Sep 21, 2013)

My faithfull 007:


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## bj_key2003 (Jan 4, 2013)

SRP779 Turtle, modded with full lume bezel and sapphire crystal..









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PPS (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Object704 (Dec 30, 2019)

Months ago I've been visiting Thrift stores ever since I've watching YouTube videos of people Thift shopping and getting lucky.

Found this beautiful 6309 for $35. Will explore more Thrifts.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Seiko perpetual calendar in chronograph mode..









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SBDC061 MM200 on the wrist today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## andysm (Mar 10, 2007)

Coral for me


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

My first Seiko.


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## EcuadorCollector (Feb 20, 2009)

Seiko "Jumbo"
















Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

SEIKO Sunday


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

This one...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a SERIOUSLY good watch !!!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Pun said:


> This one...
> View attachment 15654742


That strand of hair across your crystal doesn't match the hair on your arms................


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## BlueWhelan (Aug 12, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Herepiggypiggy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## EcuadorCollector (Feb 20, 2009)

Panda 









Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## bratz (Jul 26, 2018)

SPB103


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyuzo (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Nostalgia Sunday!









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6105 Mod Turtle


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Wanted that tool watch look for daily beater use


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

EcuadorCollector said:


> Panda
> View attachment 15654936
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


Distressed black leather strap w/ white or orange stitching - advisory in effect.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## claudioange (Nov 3, 2019)

SARB here


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Russ1965 said:


> That strand of hair across your crystal doesn't match the hair on your arms................


That's from my woollen cardigan 😅


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Shogun today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

fastenerhouse said:


> View attachment 15655179


Nice picture


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## EcuadorCollector (Feb 20, 2009)

Golden lemony Pepsi!









Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Monster Monday!









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

This arrived today. Seiko 6309-729A diver on Y035 bracelet.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Another good watch..


----------



## zephyrj (Dec 24, 2020)

Lumin it up


----------



## SifuJeff (Jul 26, 2020)

Just picked this up today, SPB179 
Under the Ice


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## RayWatch (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## bratz (Jul 26, 2018)

OEM bracelet came and resized.

Can't resist a wrist shot


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ProgZilla (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nyburner (Nov 30, 2020)

samurai - stealth bezel - strapcode bracelet


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Seiko SRP 775 paired with Olive drab GL-831 strap from Uncle Seiko























Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WindyCityWatch (Dec 24, 2019)

The underrated Orange and Dark Green combo


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

gto05z said:


> View attachment 15662007


That'd look amazing on one of those new urban camo single pass straps from Monstraps.

Great watch BTW. Made me stop scrolling for sure!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Azul










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Sea Urchin today


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## CanuckRS (Jun 7, 2018)

JapanJames said:


> View attachment 15662468


Wow, how are you liking the new KS? Love those strong lugs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Have a great day 😉

Feel free to check out my IG and subscribe : aquaterralover

__
http://instagr.am/p/CKTno1XLHfC/


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

CanuckRS said:


> Wow, how are you liking the new KS? Love those strong lugs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just picked it up today (one day ahead of the official release) so cant say too much, but so far I think it's great.
Didn't think this was 8 beat per second so was pleasantly surprised when I saw it. The sunburst is very strong, much moreso than a silver GS I own, but I like it. The stars are the cool retro buckle, the funky 12 oclock index, and those lugs.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Everytime I wear this I wonder why I bother having 11 other watches.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## patr1ckd (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## nyburner (Nov 30, 2020)

turtle w/ ghost bezel


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Sbbn031


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## RayWatch (Mar 29, 2016)

This was my very first Seiko I got back when I was in high school still works like a champ.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## BigglesPapi (Jan 2, 2021)

Blumo


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## pm_mulyadi (Feb 26, 2018)

Happy Friday everyone..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kyuzo (Feb 27, 2013)

Have a great weekend!


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

WS


----------



## tanvir14 (Jun 23, 2019)

My time to shine
View attachment 15664761

My vintage Iranian army Seiko given by the king of Iran to his military.


----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

Todays desk carry Blumo


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

OG '82 Arnie with a new steel shroud courtesy of Yobokies.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glen009 (Jan 22, 2021)

1974 6139-6002


----------



## Glen009 (Jan 22, 2021)

jpisare said:


> OG '82 Arnie with a new steel shroud courtesy of Yobokies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Arnie, nice


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Trellos (Feb 2, 2020)

Flighty!!


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

5kx for Seiko Saturday!
















Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

On a matching olive green NATO strap >>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

6309 JDM Diver from Jan 1981










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Panda


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry,

What version is this?


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Gilmour said:


> Sorry,
> 
> What version is this?


SPB105J1 Dark green sunset, here's a picture taken in daylight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Monster. For some reason, I love the crystal on this watch.


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Sizzling Solar Sunday


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Sumo Sunday!

One of the very few watches which I prefer wearing on the stock bracelet rather than leather or NATO, it is super comfortable to wear despite being a large watch especially on a small wrist!









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Red square

6309-729A Diver










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)

Two of my recent mods ready to get a new life...
The blue grape









And the green dragon


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Afternoon change for coffee and sunset dinner




























Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fangtl (Mar 18, 2014)

naganaga said:


> Sumo Sunday!
> 
> One of the very few watches which I prefer wearing on the stock bracelet rather than leather or NATO, it is super comfortable to wear despite being a large watch especially on a small wrist!
> 
> Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


Is that how a SPB103 shows in person, or does the green appear more emerald because of the color-pop?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

fangtl said:


> Is that how a SPB103 shows in person, or does the green appear more emerald because of the color-pop?


It's because of the colour pop in that image. However, in bright sunlight, it does appear that colour to the naked eye as well.

Original colour pic here.









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## zephyrj (Dec 24, 2020)

Finally some snow out here in Reno/the Sierras


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


That dog's wondering why his walk's being held up................


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


What a lovely picture !!

Well Done.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Vintage today:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Russ1965 said:


> That dog's wondering why his walk's being held up................


She was just being sweet and wanting attention........as usual.


Russ1965 said:


> What a lovely picture !!
> 
> Well Done.


Thanks!


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Desk Diving


----------



## jonmca-15 (Mar 30, 2020)

SNKM with a ridiculous nato


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## complexcarbs (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

My love for Seiko and my watch collecting roots is back with a vengeance!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

Felt like wearing this today...


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

007 for 27










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko 'Batman'


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## bcosta (Oct 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Garcia242 (Jan 22, 2018)

I love the smell of Seiko in the morning.


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## stookie (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

~ SeikoNaut ~


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Gloomy day


----------



## STL_Railmaster (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## jessemeyer (Sep 29, 2020)

TimeDilation said:


> View attachment 15662314


YESSSS! So nice to see this model! One of my favorite Seiko 5's. I also have it on a black leather strap. Picked it up off of Amazon years ago for $110. I love the dial, so much layered depth going on. I've gotten more compliments on this watch than others costing 20 times as much lol. Thanks for sharing this awesome photo!


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Tuna.


----------



## emveezee (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Who let the Doxa out.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

033


----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## gvlozada (Jan 25, 2019)

Seiko Turtle PADI Special Edition SRPA21K1










Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Bassopotamus (Jan 12, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Still wearing the spb105, just can't get enough of this watch (dark green ).



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SQ Diver from 1980s this rainy Saturday morning










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Digital Reap3r (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Feb. 1973


----------



## Colin39 (Dec 25, 2020)

Seabee1 said:


> Feb. 1973
> View attachment 15681409


That has seen some life 👍
Cracking watch


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## finnwn (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Lix_Tetrax (May 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shatterstate (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## lany (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Colin39 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

jessemeyer said:


> YESSSS! So nice to see this model! One of my favorite Seiko 5's. I also have it on a black leather strap. Picked it up off of Amazon years ago for $110. I love the dial, so much layered depth going on. I've gotten more compliments on this watch than others costing 20 times as much lol. Thanks for sharing this awesome photo!


Thanks so much, yes I agree. Love this watch! 👍🏻😁👀


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## PPS (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Dante80 (Dec 5, 2020)

Hello, wanted to share my Seiko Actus 7019. Love that thing.










*







*


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Spark


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Managed to beet my wife to my baby Arnie today.
Back in the day a coworker commented "what's with the big watch?" An idiot.


----------



## gvlozada (Jan 25, 2019)

Seiko Presage automatic chronograph SRQ025J1 timing my drive from home to office.









Sent from my vivo 1919 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigglesPapi (Jan 2, 2021)

View attachment 15687765


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Sea Grapes










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

SBEX001


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

gvlozada said:


> Seiko Presage automatic chronograph SRQ025J1 timing my drive from home to office.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much nicer than the version with the cut-off "6".


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Seiko Suiyobi + pups!


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

SKX mod


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SSC509


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

OM gen III


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Turtle on tapered vintage leather single pass nato with floating keeper:


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Kinda flashy diver dressed down on worn out NATO


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Sarx035😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CK5I-FsKoMR/


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Sarx055 😍

Subscribe to my IG for more content✌: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CK6PRodrX7W/


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Mesmerizing PADI waves










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Finally found a Pepsi 7002-7039 "transitional" 200m diver. The model-designated 4233ZG oyster bracelet that came with it also made the hunt much more rewarding.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bismarck_1870 (Jan 24, 2020)

Just got it today. Wears great with a rubber strap!


----------



## Dante80 (Dec 5, 2020)

Goodmorning from Sunny Greece, and a merry weekend to everyone!










Old as chips, but still a loved one!


----------



## Stipey (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## Slowphiveo (May 1, 2020)




----------



## tohb (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## STL_Railmaster (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Zero5 (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

So I bought me a SPB105 today... omg I love it soo much...


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

This watch just turned 40. Still looks and works like new.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

SPB051 









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## oscmsw (Dec 2, 2011)

Glows like hell!


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

So.... a few Citizens and a Clinton in this shot but mostly Seiko's .. here is my Diver's watch collection as of Feb 2021.


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😀😷Tuesday ✌🏼🖖🏼🌬


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

This again.


----------



## Spcxpilot00 (Jan 12, 2021)

Is it look too big for my wrist?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Spcxpilot00 (Jan 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15702560


COOL! What the model is it?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Spcxpilot00 said:


> COOL! What the model is it?


SARG011


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

In my blue period.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


I'd give two likes if I could - one for the watch & one for the hound ????


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> I'd give two likes if I could - one for the watch & one for the hound


She's a sweetheart for sure, and the watch is a keeper.


----------



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Seiko Prospex PADI 62MAS


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## tregaskin (Feb 4, 2013)

Finally got a turtle. happy with it.
BTW It was easy to take out the stock bracelet, but I cant put it back on. Any hints on how to do it?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## nursemanit (Dec 27, 2020)

New Today


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

50 years old this month


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

digi Tuna


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Everything is covered in ice today.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sunny here in SoCal, today!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## klenboy (Nov 20, 2018)

SLA025 today


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Baby Ice Monster


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Newly-acquired SPB147. The mocha color is so unique; I'm loving this thing.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again.....


----------



## RichLee67 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Still in honeymoon...


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Couple strap options for my 1991 7002-7001... Japan, 17 Jewels dial, bi-directional bezel:


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel_Cairo (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

6105-8000, very early production in March 1968.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I really like my new SPB105 (mm200) .. this watch received random compliment while out and about a bit today. honestly starting to wonder if I should sell my other watches except 1 or 2 beaters (and a Gshock) I'm super inclined to wear this one all the time so far.. guess I will give it a little while, this is by far the nicest watch I have ever owned.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

SPB105J1










Now with MM300 clasp.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Berg3.0 said:


> SPB105J1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have excellent taste in watches .. my 105 says hello.. also how much was / where did you get the mm300 clasp?


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

atarione said:


> you have excellent taste in watches .. my 105 says hello.. also how much was / where did you get the mm300 clasp?


Likewise . 
As for the clasp, I made a search on google for MM300 clasp D1K6AM BK00, I was charged 70$ for it by the seller including shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StChalky (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

View attachment 15709674
View attachment 15709676


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## gvlozada (Jan 25, 2019)

Presage automatic chronograph SRQ025J1 8R48 movement


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Took this photo yesterday afternoon when I saw how the dial was glittering in the sun like the waves on top of the ocean.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Solar Arnie


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Seiko Sunday on sailcloth









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

MuckyMark said:


>


Haven't seen you around for a while now. 
Great to see you posting again.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Perfect watch for Valentine's Day?


----------



## Shmatticus (Jan 31, 2021)

SKX ft. Uncle Seiko waffle


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## dbtong (Feb 21, 2017)

Really digging this dial.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Awesome work watch









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chslyon (Feb 12, 2021)

Love me a green dial.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shmatticus (Jan 31, 2021)

SNK789 - my "church watch" and favourite Seiko 5!


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A 40-year old 7548-700C high torque quartz diver.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## zephyrj (Dec 24, 2020)

A little color is always good


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Couple days late but my newly-acquired Orange Arnie.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Moody 55J


----------



## bj_key2003 (Jan 4, 2013)

Seiko Turtle in Maui









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Evening change up.


----------



## gvlozada (Jan 25, 2019)

Turtle PADI Special Edition SRPA21K1


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BSOregon (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 15714568


What model is this please?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> What model is this please?


Sept. '75 LM 5606-7360


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Green Willard on DrunkArtStraps canvas today and I do love this combo


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

SARX045 out in the bright sun today... wow! I just noticed today that the center of the applied indicies and half of the hour and minute hands are "frosted" vs polished. Incredible detail.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

SBDC001


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Just arrived today
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

More textured dial... SJE073










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hastey (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Robwolf_ (Feb 9, 2021)

this thread is super enjoyable


----------



## zero3thirty (Jan 31, 2021)

SKX009J on Strapcode Jubilee bracelet









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## tregaskin (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## JUSTACPA (May 27, 2020)

SSG015


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

Sent from my Atari 2600 using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1965 Grand Seiko "second" 5722-9990


----------



## Bad Rattle (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Ignition








SBHP027


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

King for a day


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

SBDX017









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)

The best Seiko 5 non sports model.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## firithmorgulion (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Mornin'!









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Getting in a snow removal workout.


----------



## desc82 (Dec 28, 2017)

Just received this morning. Mesh bracelet taken from SRPD69.


----------



## marine_068 (Apr 8, 2020)

Seiko 5KX



















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

good thing I got the 4x4 on my Silverado... at least 4" of 70F and sunny here in SoCal today.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko Superior Twin Quartz from 1979

Calibre 9983 rated at that time to ±5 sec/year










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## sigel22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jade Monster









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## bratz (Jul 26, 2018)

SNZD65


----------



## seiko.monster (Nov 11, 2020)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 15720494


Great modification, such a unique piece. I really like it!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

seiko.monster said:


> Great modification, such a unique piece. I really like it!


Thanks, much appreciated!
dP


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## DenverBuff (May 19, 2009)

Modded 013 today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## montelatici (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## BSOregon (Feb 29, 2020)

gshock626 said:


> 1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


Very lovely vintage!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

BSOregon said:


> Very lovely vintage!


Thanks!


----------



## BSOregon (Feb 29, 2020)

The new SUR371


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## pinrut (Dec 7, 2011)

My first real watch... Pictures just don't do it justice.


----------



## Mic71 (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Orient Star










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

New Uncle Seiko Irezumi strap that I'm really digging. The 'tattoo' pattern is just subtle enough to give it a whimsical/playful touch.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

SRP777 on shark mesh


----------



## bj_key2003 (Jan 4, 2013)

SRP779 modded









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EcuadorCollector (Feb 20, 2009)

A 5 Hander - love that dial!
















Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## EcuadorCollector (Feb 20, 2009)

A Pulsations that is frequently worn!









Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## EcuadorCollector (Feb 20, 2009)

My wife's Age of Discovery World Timer! 









Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## EcuadorCollector (Feb 20, 2009)

Three more!









Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## EcuadorCollector (Feb 20, 2009)

And a Panda!









Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## EcuadorCollector (Feb 20, 2009)

Here's a Baby Kakume and Sealion.
















Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## EcuadorCollector (Feb 20, 2009)

The Baby Kakume on a custom made (bespoke) strap.









Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

4402-8000 peeking from under a cuff:


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite Turtle










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cartiersantos (May 26, 2017)

[/url
My beloved Tank !


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

TimeDilation said:


> View attachment 15723801
> View attachment 15723802


nice


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)

Today with a cousin: Orient Poseidon


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Baby? Tuna


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tregaskin (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## aprameya2k (Jan 31, 2014)

Good night..









Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

tregaskin said:


> View attachment 15726388


Wow. Amazing shot.

New to me SBDC061 MM200!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Classic









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## swsc (Jan 8, 2014)

Loving my SLA037


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

With serial from birth month and year, a 7548-700B on Seiko Z199 bracelet










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

My only Seiko, but I love it. Just ordered a vintage strap for it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Looking for a calm and cool Tuesday, went with those warm tones of my Presage.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Good evening


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I am wearing a vintage Seiko Chariot 2220-3580 with a solid silver stepped case and cradled lugs.








(Shameless plug: I am cross-posting with my one of my Instagram accounts @sandwichtimechannel)


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Jade Monster SZSC005... wow!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

No monsters?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Seiko Prospex Alpinist -- BOOOM right here, this is a silly watch but I paid $34 for it...and it is hilarious it is a prospex Alpinist... what mad genius designed this one? SBEB003


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKX401 with the square, gilt-edge indices










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Green









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Wednesday Turtle.


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

ddaly12 said:


> Jade Monster SZSC005... wow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent photos-top job.


----------



## bratz (Jul 26, 2018)

STO


----------



## Gerry357 (Jun 7, 2020)

Seiko Presage SRQ025J1 automatic chronograph using the dial of the 1913 Seiko Laurel, the first Japanese wristwatch, 8R48 movement.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## aprameya2k (Jan 31, 2014)

Alpinist on strapcode bracelet









Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

JDM SBDY051 "King Turtle" on the wrist today.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pretty cool lume!


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

My sarx035

Check out my IG and please consider subscribing if you like the content: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLsEUWgrW21/


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A 40-year old JDM Diver 7548-7000 with serial same as my birth month and year










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Change over to the StO >>


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

String contender for SKX007 replacement. Loving the size, fit, and 6R15. Hour hand is growing in me...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Emperor


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

1967 JDM Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iyr31 (Feb 21, 2021)

SNZG15 Japan on a NATO. My only Seiko.


----------



## iyr31 (Feb 21, 2021)

ddaly12 said:


> String contender for SKX007 replacement. Loving the size, fit, and 6R15. Hour hand is growing in me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what model is this?!


----------



## Neyra (Dec 27, 2020)

This one climbed to the top quickly:


----------



## Chslyon (Feb 12, 2021)

Saving the ocean, one watch at a time.


----------



## Skullkrusher (Aug 16, 2020)

Hi, everybody, newcomer here. Here's my SPB121J1 Alpinist that I acquired a couple of days ago. I got it for a decent price in an auction on Facebook here in Norway. It runs a bit slow (-11s a day), but within specifications. I joined a One Watch Guy challenge, so I'll be wearing it for at least the whole of March. I really like the original strap, although it is completely unused and a bit stiff, so I'm hoping it gets smoother when I've worn it for a while. Meanwhile, I will probably get lost in the amazing dial.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

iyr31 said:


> what model is this?!


SBDC061

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

iyr31 said:


> what model is this?!


SBDC061... the "MM200" with 6R15

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Just put a mew vintage style strap on the SNK809. I think it compliments it perfectly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

On Italian rubber nato:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SLA039......


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Another gilt-edge beauty, SKX399










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tohb (Dec 26, 2019)

Turtle on vintage bracelet


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

SPB105 on newly arrived Crafter blue CB03

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SLA039 on a Busted Bronco Panatime leather strap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same.......


----------



## aprameya2k (Jan 31, 2014)

SPB today. Have a great weekend..









Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

SPB105 out and about in the truck today..


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Berg3.0 said:


> SPB105 on newly arrived Crafter blue CB03
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a textured dial - nice effect.


----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)

My dual time "DeLorean" build with Turtle Grey Dawn dial


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Tubbataha Monster










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## mokalovesoulmate (Feb 25, 2021)

Seiko Presage "Fuyugeshiki"

Currently weekend in my timezone, so I bring her out. Sorry for my weeb trait.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mokalovesoulmate said:


> Seiko Presage "Fuyugeshiki"
> 
> Currently weekend in my timezone, so I bring her out. Sorry for my weeb trait.
> 
> ...


You upskirting Bro?!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SuttoFL (Dec 1, 2018)

85 degrees outside means it's time for the 009.


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

🚨New Watch Alert 🚨 
In love with this Orient Star. Very rare and particularly difficult to find in this condition 😍. #wz0041dv

Check out my IG and feel free to subscribe if you like the content : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLy4h-UK9R8/


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

Some sun in between the rain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

....and still this


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Sevenbark (Apr 10, 2014)

Just back from Seiko.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pinrut (Dec 7, 2011)

Definitely in the honeymoon phase


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

SPB105 at the morning table, getting use to CB03 strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Groovin' on a Sunday afternoon










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Seiko Spirit Solar/Atomic Time Sync


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Shogun + nato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Yesterday's pics, still today's watch. 
Mr. Boots approves.
















Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Love this beast









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

No date change required for this bad boy after 28-Feb

JDM + HAQ + Perpetual calendar + Diver










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## aladdin.hassan (Nov 10, 2020)

SRPE33J SAMURAI STO 2020









Sent from my Mi9 Pro 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Been chargin' up my SSC today.
Now, it's cruisy music & a glass of vino collapso !!!


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

tro_jan said:


> Tubbataha Monster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, nice lookin' !!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

xpiotos52 said:


> Sure, nice lookin' !!


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Wearing my modded 009 today.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Gshocker2021 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Srpa83 enjoying the sun 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

5 oranges









Enviado de meu SM-M515F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## mykedude (Jun 4, 2018)

Samurai on a bond NATO!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mokalovesoulmate (Feb 25, 2021)

SRPE75 for today.









Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Cross-posting with the vintage Seiko thread...I am wearing my dark navy blue dial 6306-8000 SilverWave while my other blue houndstooth dial 6306-8010 SilverWave is in service.


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

Another madmodworld.com purchase for 2021. Hope you guys like it! I call this watch MJ 23 in honor of Michael Jordan my favorite player.


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Flying Saucer


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


>


I love that flat vent rubber strap!


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I love that flat vent rubber strap!


Thanks! It's a Uncle Seiko GL831. Love them.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just picked this up today. The case is awesome


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mokalovesoulmate (Feb 25, 2021)

King Samurai for today.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A rarely-seen Pepsi variant of the 200m transitional 7002-7039 diver and a proper, model-designated 4233ZG oyster bracelet.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Got this in last night.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alberto08 (Jul 12, 2008)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko 6458-6000 from May 1983, on its original GL13A strap, hang tag, manual, and box.

This was only sold in Japan (JDM) and the hang tag indicates this was priced at ¥35,000 during the early 80s, when quartz was lording it over in Japan and the rest of the world.



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Ross13 (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Mpower2002 said:


> Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


Great looking!!!


----------



## pinrut (Dec 7, 2011)

mokalovesoulmate said:


> SRPE75 for today.
> View attachment 15740702
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk


The Seiko 5 line looks so nice


----------



## pinrut (Dec 7, 2011)

JapanJames said:


> View attachment 15741173
> View attachment 15741175


The reflectivity of the sapphire on this watch makes it pop instantly!


----------



## pinrut (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Blumo today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

JDM 7002-700J 150m Diver on Y035 bracelet



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

@andsan and @Jeep99dad


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Red Orient Star x Red Adidas Iniki, nice combo ? 😍

Feel free to check out my IG and subscribe if you like the content 🙏👍: aquaterralover

__
http://instagr.am/p/CMCXsFLKL3O/


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

I should have never slipped the Lord Matic back onto my wrist...it is always so hard to rotate to something else after wearing this watch. I just love it...keeps amazing time, linen dial, beautiful lines, lovely bracelet...LOVE IT!

Vr

Matt


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

pinrut said:


> View attachment 15745980


Gorgeous


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Russ1965 said:


> @andsan and @Jeep99dad


How do you like it ?
I LOVE the case profile and it's relatively well finished. I wish they'd frames the date window and it wears a tad small for its specs but it's super nice. I usually don't like Gilt much but I'm
Enjoying mine quite abit.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinrut (Dec 7, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Gorgeous


Looks great in the sun!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Friday fun!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> How do you like it ?
> I LOVE the case profile and it's relatively well finished. I wish they'd frames the date window and it wears a tad small for its specs but it's super nice. I usually don't like Gilt much but I'm
> Enjoying mine quite abit.


I love it just as it is. 
No changes required ?.


----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## pinrut (Dec 7, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Friday fun!


Red on red looks great


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

pinrut said:


> Red on red looks great


Thank you! Love the pop of color and it's not too "bright," either!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko JDM 7548 Diver from 1981










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Ace0nBase (Dec 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

OG Arnie. Yobokies steel shroud.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)

Coffee time!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mokalovesoulmate (Feb 25, 2021)

Flightmaster for today. But on ground 









Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SLA023 MM300. New arrival just this afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

JDM quartz diver 7548-700C putting the sun in Sunday










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

My Sarx055 😍

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CMHZGwtqUIy/


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Lil afternoon sun ahead of Sunday dinner









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pilatus7 (Mar 7, 2021)

SPB143 here!









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A 2nd generation, blue 7002-7020 "Transitional" 200m diver to start the work week.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

It's a 55k kinda day...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've gone vintage for Monday:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Chocks away!!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)

View attachment 15753902


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bumpus13 (Mar 7, 2021)

Arrived today!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pinrut (Dec 7, 2011)

Augusto67 said:


> View attachment 15753545


Love the color scheme on this one


----------



## pinrut (Dec 7, 2011)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 15753942


The turquoise looks great


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SLA021 MM300









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Glen009 (Jan 22, 2021)

1974 Pogue Aussie addition


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Panda










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## seraphin.julian (Feb 22, 2021)

The SPB179 Ice Diver. Just received it Friday and it's made me fall even DEEPER in love/lust with Seiko watches (and watches in general).

I could certainly do without the cyclops eye but I don't hate it by any stretch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko SPB147 on DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
I think I like it more than the green Willard and that's a surprise to me. I think it's the case shape particularly the profile and skindiver style. But I prefer the Willard's bezel and green dial.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Double-O-Seven


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SLA021 on a BluShark nato today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


>


Gorgeous!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

jpisare said:


> Gorgeous!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

Near NOS 1971 7017 WOW


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

An early variant (Singapore movement), N. American market SKX173










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mokalovesoulmate (Feb 25, 2021)

Work at home. But I do wear watch at home...only on work hours


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Another day in the office


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Jimbo85281 said:


> Near NOS 1971 7017 WOW


Love this!!!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

SDS097K


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

jovani said:


>


Love the Blue!!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

A change of blue


----------



## mariosimas (Jul 16, 2010)

Seiko Sumo SBDC099


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

In the office, today!


----------



## wookieman (Jun 7, 2016)

I've got some desk adventuring to do.


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SLA023










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

*SKX Thursday.







*


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

JDM quartz diver 7548-700B, on OEM Z199 bracelet, manufactured 40 years ago.



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

TimeDilation said:


> View attachment 15759063


Hello from the twin at the other end of the universe :


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

MuckyMark said:


>


I miss your contributions to my WRUW daily threads...........


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

What is the dial color? 









Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Orient Star X Adidas Iniki

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CMRvlU3rvnp/


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## seraphin.julian (Feb 22, 2021)

Dieselk said:


> Orient Star X Adidas Iniki
> 
> Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover
> 
> ...


I can appreciate both the ice cold sneakers and the watch.


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

seraphin.julian said:


> I can appreciate both the ice cold sneakers and the watch.


tks. I recently went into collecting sneakers i found fun to make combo photo 😉


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Mean green today









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

The Navy Blue strap goes well with a black dial  >>


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Very comfortable wear, despite its size...


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

My first Diver and still love it today.


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Horos (May 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Some watches are just made for nato... shogun definitely one of 'em!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

TedG954 said:


> View attachment 15757946​


Looking good! Love the wire. My Uncle Seiko favorite.....


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SPB083 MM200










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

SPB095


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

Speaking of Kinetics... got the OEM bracelet to the BFK at long last. It originally came on rubber straps and I rarely wore it. Now I can't put it down!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

Another Seiko that I recently dusted off. The rather uncommon Seiko White Starfish.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)

SWilly67 said:


>


What band is this?


----------



## tohb (Dec 26, 2019)

Seiko 5 7009-3030. Love the handset and the matching day date window.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Start of a short vacation with Topper Ninja










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## evilizlan (Mar 29, 2020)

Saturday wreck dives









Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Morency79 said:


> What band is this?


It came from Clockwork Synergy


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

SRPD73K2 today.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

fastenerhouse said:


> The Navy Blue strap goes well with a black dial  >>
> 
> View attachment 15760905


*LANDSHARK !!!







*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

ddaly12 said:


> Some watches are just made for nato... shogun definitely one of 'em!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*SHOGUN !!!







*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Horos said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*BATMAN !!!







*


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

59yukon01 said:


>


Beautiful 1st Gen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Jade Monster and Jameson









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ddaly12 said:


> Beautiful 1st Gen
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Been on a heavy MM300 kick.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

those mm300 shots exist just to torment me... so nice... oh well, my mended / upgraded to NH36 SKX009 keeping good time over 24hrs (not honestly sure exactly +/- seconds per day... but "close enough" certainly... had right time 24hrs ago and still does... works for me.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## thewalkingchurch (Mar 14, 2021)

My first ever watch. After months of research, I bought 3 of these lol. The rest is history.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## sigel22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Shogun on canvas today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Shallow blue



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Work beater


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Niteryder (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Back to '65


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SLA023 on BluShark nato.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I will be sure to cross-post this SARB031 in other threads.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Samurai


----------



## EcuadorCollector (Feb 20, 2009)

Just received this 7T59-6A00 in excellent condition!
















Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A 1st generation Seiko 7002-7009 Diver with the very distinctive 3-country stamped dial:
Mov't Singapore 
Dial Japan 
Cased Hong Kong 










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mss (Jun 9, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoTex (Mar 18, 2021)

Seiko 6309-7040. DOM:07/1978. Worn daily for almost 43 years.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## marine_068 (Apr 8, 2020)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Satin blue


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SEIKOKO (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Buddies with coincidentally matching watches










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## EcuadorCollector (Feb 20, 2009)

The 7000-7016 "Five Hands"
















Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SEIKOKO (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Couldn't take it off so once again.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## kyuzo (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Prospex Sky SRPB59


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Time to bring out one of my 1st..


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

New strap arrived today, I ordered this one first with 10% discount and now they are having a 20% off sale for the rest of the month so I ordered a waffle rubber as well. Nice quality and comfy waterproof non silicone so no lint magnet and quick change spring bars.


----------



## EcuadorCollector (Feb 20, 2009)

Sealion for today!









Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Topper










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 15779429


Now, that's what I call pristine !!!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Slightly modded  (bezel and domed crystal)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Stephen90s (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Stephen90s said:


> View attachment 15783100


Love me some SNK 👍🏻😍


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*







*


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

The dial and hands are so much fun to look at in the sunlight.


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Drudge said:


>


Can I ask what model this is please


----------



## sigel22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## spicynoodle (Sep 15, 2016)

_SRPC91_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko SPB147 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SBDC061 MM200 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agalooski (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


Bee-yoo-tee-ful


----------



## agalooski (Mar 22, 2021)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 15781824
> View attachment 15781825
> View attachment 15781826
> View attachment 15781827
> View attachment 15781828


The definition of stealth wealth. What a great timepiece. Enjoy it in good health


----------



## in2zion (May 21, 2013)

Enjoying the day!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Bee-yoo-tee-ful


Thanks


----------



## SEIKOKO (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## agalooski (Mar 22, 2021)

jpisare said:


> SBDC061 MM200 today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a tough choice between this and the SBDC101. Either way you're doing yourself a favor haha. Enjoy this in good health


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

agalooski said:


> I had a tough choice between this and the SBDC101. Either way you're doing yourself a favor haha. Enjoy this in good health


I want that watch so bad after getting the gilt version on-wrist (I have the SPB147)! Seiko hit a home run with them! So nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

agalooski said:


> The definition of stealth wealth. What a great timepiece. Enjoy it in good health


Lol, funny metaphor! Thanks and I appreciate it 👍🏽


----------



## Slac89 (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko 5 SRPD65K3


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

My latest Seiko from CarloWUS. Love the gray dial in the sunlight.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Evening wear

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I wore the Seiko 7C43-6A00 "Baby Ashtray" this morning and realized the unfortunate nickname conjures the topic of child abuse. Happy Tuesday!


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Astonm said:


> Can I ask what model this is please


*Seiko Nano Universe SCVE045*


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

SPB105 while shaking the cobwebs off the old Nissan Xterra that I rarely drive .. had to go to a store who's parking lot I hate didn't want to take my Silverado over their if I could avoid it..


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

SLA047 j on crafter blue strap.


----------



## Stephen90s (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Not my picture, nor is this my watch, but too lovely not to share with the guys on this forum:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Going green


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## marine_068 (Apr 8, 2020)

Seiko 5 6119-8430



















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

First day wearing this unique model - 6139-7100 From October 1977


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SNDA83P1


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Cloudy, overcast day here


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Just-arrived SLA025. Edit - Don't know why autocorrect is changing it lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spicynoodle (Sep 15, 2016)

_SPB103_


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SQ Diver 7548-7009 from 1984 on Seiko Z199

The grandaddy of your 7002, SKX, and 5KX pieces.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi Guys , question about the bezel markings on some Seikos of the diving type. Excuse me if this has been asked before. I know my Seiko 5 here is not a true diver but I see some true divers on here with the same markings. So there are 4 pips on the bezel between 12 and 1 o clock. However between 1 & 2, 2 & 3, 3 & 4 there are only 3 pips! Surely this is not correct.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

PADI Mini Turtle with a couple of improvements


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

SNKL45 on whiskey chromexcel : )


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko SPB147 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Friday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

Happy Friday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 100ghost (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

And this for today's coffee companion.
Brews and blues with the Orient "Sub"










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Save the Ocean (steel edition)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Blue Transocean today...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Hursch strap, looks good


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## sigel22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

A Turtle in the woods!


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Skellig said:


> Hi Guys , question about the bezel markings on some Seikos of the diving type. Excuse me if this has been asked before. I know my Seiko 5 here is not a true diver but I see some true divers on here with the same markings. So there are 4 pips on the bezel between 12 and 1 o clock. However between 1 & 2, 2 & 3, 3 & 4 there are only 3 pips! Surely this is not correct.
> View attachment 15789050


There is not enough space so those are skipped. Note they are not 2 , 4 buy 10, 20 and 4th pip would be on or too near to the digit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just finished cutting and weedeating the yard for the first time this year. Nice to be outside in shorts again.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Out for a hike today with the wife at Paramount Ranch near Los Angles, CA


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Red gets the square

SKX015










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Stephen90s (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Outside doing some things around the house, wearing the turtle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean1888 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

🚨New Watch Alert 🚨 
Seiko Skyliner 😍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CM-eUjxKtoK/


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Disciple418 (Apr 7, 2020)

Berg3.0 said:


> Save the Ocean (steel edition)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What model # is that?


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

My 55J


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Disciple418 said:


> What model # is that?


That's a modded turtle SRPC91K1 save the ocean.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

My new SPB197J1 Alpinist


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## seraphin.julian (Feb 22, 2021)

cybercat said:


> View attachment 15761482





skyboss_4evr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this. I've got the blue Ice Diver and can't decide if I want to get the green or grey next.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

Smaller than my Turtle and the crystal edge reflection of the minute markers.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Bassopotamus (Jan 12, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

My newly purchased Seiko mod from madmodworld.com


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## M9APO (Sep 5, 2020)

This came today.

It'll give my BB58 a break between 100m+ underwater missions


----------



## TheRealBurras (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## tadef (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## M9APO (Sep 5, 2020)

Down with this sort of thing!


----------



## chopstxxx (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Colin39 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## SonnyD (Jul 7, 2007)

haven't posted in ages, LOL....Heres my SBDC003. I think it's time for some mods, New Domed Sapphire crystal, and chapter ring, and maybe a Ceramic Bezel insert....Any suggestions for the work. As I said, been out of the loop for a while, lol


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

M9APO said:


> View attachment 15797182
> 
> 
> Down with this sort of thing!


this is my favorite souvenir from my last trip to Ireland in 2019 (thank god it was 2019 we went and we didn't try to go last year... oh well) .. I love Father Ted ... such a funny show.. good stuff. While we were in Ireland we inadvertently wandered into a very rough / republican pub (fair enough) but I was with my mother and my wife.. I'm trying to make sure my mother especially doesn't say "anything" political (we'd just come from Belfast the day before)... finally I relax a bit (I told my wife .. we'll have a pint and then get out of here... Anyways It was the sort of bar that I could tell immediately I was the only male without a felony conviction (notice I said conviction), happily the mood was greatly improved by my joke that I'd prepared for our trip by binge watching Father Ted, the barman and others at the bar found this hilarious and they were all very nice to us... The barman at the pub nearer our airbnb thought it was HILARIOUS we'd gone for a pint at the Padraig Pearse, they thought it was very funny indeed... It ended up being quite fun... but I was Nervous when I realized what the pub was like when we first got there... thank god nobody heard my mom ask me "who's She then?" about the f'ing portrait of Bobby Sands... my heart nearly stopped... I was all come on mom... are you not Irish at all then? also are you insane?...

I also got this mug as well at the tower Records in Dublin... it was a trip seeing a tower records again..they've all been gone from the U.S. for years now..









This SRP637 and my SKX135 are the watches that made the trip to Ireland with me..


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Sarx033 😍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CND2yqcKlJr/


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

atarione said:


> this is my favorite souvenir from my last trip to Ireland in 2019 (thank god it was 2019 we went and we didn't try to go last year... oh well) .. I love Father Ted ... such a funny show.. good stuff. While we were in Ireland we inadvertently wandered into a very rough / republican pub (fair enough) but I was with my mother and my wife.. I'm trying to make sure my mother especially doesn't say "anything" political (we'd just come from Belfast the day before)... finally I relax a bit (I told my wife .. we'll have a pint and then get out of here... Anyways It was the sort of bar that I could tell immediately I was the only male without a felony conviction (notice I said conviction), happily the mood was greatly improved by my joke that I'd prepared for our trip by binge watching Father Ted, the barman and others at the bar found this hilarious and they were all very nice to us... The barman at the pub nearer our airbnb thought it was HILARIOUS we'd gone for a pint at the Padraig Pearse, they thought it was very funny indeed... It ended up being quite fun... but I was Nervous when I realized what the pub was like when we first got there... thank god nobody heard my mom ask me "who's She then?" about the f'ing portrait of Bobby Sands... my heart nearly stopped... I was all come on mom... are you not Irish at all then? also are you insane?...
> 
> I also got this mug as well at the tower Records in Dublin... it was a trip seeing a tower records again..they've all been gone from the U.S. for years now..
> View attachment 15797258
> ...


Now that's a story!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

FFF


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Turtle "Sea Grapes"










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko 5


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This guy









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## M9APO (Sep 5, 2020)

atarione said:


> this is my favorite souvenir from my last trip to Ireland in 2019 (thank god it was 2019 we went and we didn't try to go last year... oh well) .. I love Father Ted ... such a funny show.. good stuff. While we were in Ireland we inadvertently wandered into a very rough / republican pub (fair enough) but I was with my mother and my wife.. I'm trying to make sure my mother especially doesn't say "anything" political (we'd just come from Belfast the day before)... finally I relax a bit (I told my wife .. we'll have a pint and then get out of here... Anyways It was the sort of bar that I could tell immediately I was the only male without a felony conviction (notice I said conviction), happily the mood was greatly improved by my joke that I'd prepared for our trip by binge watching Father Ted, the barman and others at the bar found this hilarious and they were all very nice to us... The barman at the pub nearer our airbnb thought it was HILARIOUS we'd gone for a pint at the Padraig Pearse, they thought it was very funny indeed... It ended up being quite fun... but I was Nervous when I realized what the pub was like when we first got there... thank god nobody heard my mom ask me "who's She then?" about the f'ing portrait of Bobby Sands... my heart nearly stopped... I was all come on mom... are you not Irish at all then? also are you insane?...
> 
> I also got this mug as well at the tower Records in Dublin... it was a trip seeing a tower records again..they've all been gone from the U.S. for years now..
> View attachment 15797258
> ...


I spent a few years working in Dublin and one weekend went on a road trip to find the house used as Father Ted's house, it's on the mainland near Galway.

It was a Saturday afternoon and the owner's family were all outside in the garden as we were taking photos. They must be used to it by now!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin39 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday greetings 👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Orient star 😍

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNGMuF8qcQz/


----------



## DrSox (Dec 21, 2020)

DressKX on Milanese









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

Can't get this off my wrist lately


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Just received delivery of this:


----------



## Xilikon (Jun 8, 2020)

Received mine today! SBP145J1


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

And on a Nato:


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

TicTac JDM










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Do enjoy wearing a Seiko.


----------



## Dante80 (Dec 5, 2020)

Good afternoon!


----------



## scottnj (May 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## jmerino7 (Jan 11, 2011)

My SRPE33




























Thanks.


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

?New Watch Alert ? 
This Seiko 6308-8030 is kind of modest but i am already loving it, particularly for its case design and its sunburst dial. Also, it is in NOS condition, not bad for a 1976 watch ?.

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNH0L4bK4AQ/


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Ol' trusty Monster.


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

1984 vintage.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Obligatory LOOMIE shot!


----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Comfy mode









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Vinel (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 15798756
> View attachment 15798757
> View attachment 15798758
> View attachment 15798759
> ...


That's a fine looking watch, love the date subdial and the PR indicator, the way it keeps the dial balanced 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Easter chaps 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Seiko is the answer!


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Strange feeling, it's like owning a GS. In love with this watch ?

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNKX_rUqx3a/


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Restored 70's Rally Diver.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Dieselk said:


> Strange feeling, it's like owning a GS. In love with this watch ?
> 
> Check out my IG: aquaterralover
> 
> ...


Very lovely piece, minimalist with style & class.


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

ALPINIST Saturday.


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

xpiotos52 said:


> Very lovely piece, minimalist with style & class.


thanks 👍🙏


----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)

JDCfour said:


>


Is the bezel ceramic?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Friday evening, all


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

My seiko collection in a nutshell.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

nseries73 said:


> View attachment 15804341
> 
> 
> My seiko collection in a nutshell.


How does one give 8 likes?

Lemme try.............


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 100ghost (Jul 15, 2020)

Did some yard work with the SLA037 today.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

My modded (nh36) SKX with my modded Sony MDR-V6's (removable cable mod.. which if I'm honest would have been much more useful if the earcups rotated flat but they don't and my neck is pretty big so using them while out and about is sort of "meh" to the point I may as well have taken my ATH-M50's ... whatever.. I was relatively pleased with my efforts on both of these projects that happened because the items had previously fail (the SKX had a broken movement and the headphone had a damaged cable..so i decided to mod them to removable cable... but if you have these they aren't super portable even with the mod.. because of the lack of earcup rotation... it is a shame because I have always liked their sound a fair bit.. but they are a pain in the butt to travel with..imho).

however what I do do is use this little Bluetooth headphone amp to use them with my PC / phone without having a cable which works pretty good.. around the house... or I suppose I could also just use my audioTechnia Bluetooth headphones but what fun is that??


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


> How does one give 8 likes?
> 
> Lemme try.............


Ha ha... Thanks man!!!


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


>


Nice going with the white Enamel dial paired with the white strap. Looks awesome!!?


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Easter Panda










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Sunny Easter Sunday (highlights those scratches though)


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt

Happy Easter WUS folks! Decided to try on the rubber the SPB207 came with. Looks good, BUT there's a blooper, look at the upper and lower bands. Oops. LOL.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

This Gen 2 Monster sat for a few years needing repair. I finally got it taken care of and am glad to be able to wear it again.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SEIKOKO (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## RayWatch (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden Emperor Tuna.... Happy Monday!


----------



## EcuadorCollector (Feb 20, 2009)

One of the best dials!









Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## spicynoodle (Sep 15, 2016)

Arnie for me today. 









_SNJ025_


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Alpinist today









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

SNA487.


----------



## van_helsing (Jan 20, 2019)

SLA021


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

🚨New Watch Alert🚨
Really in love with this beauty. 
Look at these gorgeous indexes 😍😍😍😍😍😍

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNV54g_K05R/


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Seiko SPB129J1 💚Goodness of Green💚


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Here's my avocado (srpd77).


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Speedtimer


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

WS


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

Today and yesterday.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Pepsi Friday









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Playing angles with the anthracite dial










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This one 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

PADI Turtle


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

The Old Monster


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

🚨New Watch Alert 🚨 
Orient Star 😍😍😍 
#wz0031dv

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNcyDiLKA7Q/


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Making noodle soup tonight


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

It started drizzling just when I tried to take a picture:


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Borrowed my wife's JDM 1984 H556-510B Today.


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

SAMURAI Saturday.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Afternoon mtb ride with my wife..


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

Save time:







All at once!


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

good2go said:


> Save time:
> View attachment 15817469
> All at once!


good stuff I'm a bit jelly of that SRP639... I really liked that one.. my wife bought me a SRP637 for xmas like 6~yrs ago.. so I can't complain (much) that bumble bee shrouded monster is pretty nice however... I would like to have one to go with my 637.. If you get a chance to pick one up the stock bracelet for the 637 is very nice (except for the stamped clasp..but meh) ..I quite like the bracelet on mine


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

One of my favorite watch in my collection on a blue shell cardovan.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

SNJ family


----------



## HousePanther94 (Dec 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Here is how the SPB105 appears to other's ( I guess??) when I'm wearing it... 44mm diameter / 51 Lug to Lug...


----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)

Just got this one. Looking for recommendations for a bezel insert and a bracelet.


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

id post a wrist shot, but they never come out good.

Id


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bassopotamus (Jan 12, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This guy 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## darwin11 (Dec 2, 2017)

Blue Samurai for today

Sent from my M2007J3SG using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Tubbataha Monster










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## yk101 (Jun 29, 2010)

Here is my contribution


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Darth


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Colin39 (Dec 25, 2020)

Bbq kind of day, slow smoked lime and chilli short ribs 👍 and a wrist check


----------



## BigglesPapi (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## AgentViper (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

orange Sumo still rocks









Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Ditto Shogun


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Same watch as earlier, different strap.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRPB01K1


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Jumping on the downsizing wagon.
1984 lady diver.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Snow Monster...yesterday's bracelet shot with today's NATO swap..


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)

Jubilee makes this a whole different watch!


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Giugiaro today.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko 5 SRPD67K1


----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This guy









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

For a week now on my wrist without interruption and I'm still thrilled.


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

?New Watch Alert ? 
All good things come in threes. How sick it is to have not one but three ultra rare orient star? ?.
This #wz0011dv is even in NOS condition ?
Are you Team Black, Team Blue or Team Red?
Please comment. Don't be shy!!!

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNpJFqdqJWu/


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Colin39 (Dec 25, 2020)

Loving this watch, feels like it isnt there 👍


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dieselk said:


> ?New Watch Alert ?
> All good things come in threes. How sick it is to have not one but three ultra rare orient star? ?.
> This #wz0011dv is even in NOS condition ?
> Are you Team Black, Team Blue or Team Red?
> ...


What is Orient Star's connection to Seiko please?


----------



## Colin39 (Dec 25, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> What is Orient Star's connection to Seiko please?


I wondered this , but didnt want to say anything ?

Silly me???

After a quick google and wiki help orient is a parent company to seiko. 








Orient Watch - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Colin39 said:


> I wondered this , but didnt want to say anything ?
> 
> Silly me🤣😂🤣
> 
> ...


So, are Orient and Orient Star one and the same? Forgive my ignorance 🤫


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> What is Orient Star's connection to Seiko please?


orient belongs to Seiko


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Colin39 said:


> I wondered this , but didnt want to say anything ?
> 
> Silly me🤣😂🤣
> 
> ...


indeed, orient belongs to Seiko


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Feb. '71


----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

Cool as a mountain glacier...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

For 800 bucks this titanium watch is pretty tough to beat!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## BustedClock (Apr 15, 2021)

Hello Gentlemen,

Does anyone happens to know the reference number of this Seiko, found it the Air France flight catalog from 1986 ?! I've been wanting to find this watch since I was a little kind, drooling over its pics in that catalog I still preciously keep hoping one day someone will happen to know it's reference number or any useful information. I have checked every know official Seiko product catalog from 1980's and no luck what do ever, including all the PDF 80's Seiko catalogs available on watchuseek.
Best Regards,


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Costanza011 (Jan 15, 2017)

'74 Seiko sports


----------



## Colin39 (Dec 25, 2020)

BustedClock said:


> View attachment 15828869
> Hello Gentlemen,
> 
> Does anyone happens to know the reference number of this Seiko, found it the Air France flight catalog from 1986 ?! I've been wanting to find this watch since I was a little kind, drooling over its pics in that catalog I still preciously keep hoping one day someone will happen to know it's reference number or any useful information. I have checked every know official Seiko product catalog from 1980's and no luck what do ever, including all the PDF 80's Seiko catalogs available on watchuseek.
> Best Regards,


Took a bit of hunting, hope this helps









1986 Seiko quartz SQ Sports 150 5h23 6080 | #512900257


A Seiko quartz sq sports 150 with a new battery and great working condition. Quite a rare case that has some wear, as well as the original signed bracelet. Wave logo to the back and light scratches to




www.worthpoint.com





1986 Seiko Quartz sq sports 150 5h23 6080 ?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

MM300 & MM200 for the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QMZ (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Have a good day 😉

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNvIV7VqK51/


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Not a wrist shot, but this one is on the wrist.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henrixen (Feb 11, 2020)

Seiko Saturday with my new tuna on a Isofrane. 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

The SRP713 looking good in the bright 🌞


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Back to the MM300.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlenangel (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

That oldy today, have a nice Sunday everyone 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

_







_


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Genius9 (Mar 20, 2018)

Mountain Glacier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckRS (Jun 7, 2018)

Just picked up yesterday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## muphasta (May 10, 2015)

From a few days ago:


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

...


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

srp777 lcbi insert (and crystal chip @ about 4 =\ oh well).


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

From Earlier today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

This one today...



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

WOTD
















Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

A little music with the vintage Pioneer SX-3600 receiver and NHT Super Zero speakers (older made in USA still at the time).


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Still won't take of the MM300, sow much in love with this one.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mother Nature can really suck sometimes. From 70 degrees during the day to an 1" of snow overnight. I'm not amused.


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

SBDC131 White Shogun Lumeshot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

I ve just installed a president bracelet on my black OS 😍. Do you like it ?
So I have 3 ultra rare OS with 3 different bracelets 😉

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CN7Ph6oKjoB/


----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)

Waiting on my bezel insert and chapter ring, should be here soon.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Nemo once again!!!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)

STO Samurai


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

This is one of the best built seiko watches (except the clasp..which is sort of crap..but ..) around... my SRP637


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Black (Knight)Beauty


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

The SLA039 Professional x Vulcanized Gray waffle strap.. the dial is just simply impeccable.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)

SRPD71


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Off the wrist but only for the pic ?


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

6139-6012









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## chopstxxx (Feb 13, 2010)

Threw my SNXS73 on a perlon w/ Omega style deployant (and forgot to set the date 🤦🏻‍♂️)


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Baby ice Monster


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Love these


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

The trusted workhorse


----------



## mrkrojo (Feb 5, 2020)

My vintage silverwave on a jubilee. Matte blue for the win


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlboWatch (Jul 26, 2012)

View attachment 15845732



gshock626 said:


>


Stunning!


----------



## AlboWatch (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

J Springs, Japan domestic market Seiko. Automatic, about the same size as my old Seiko 5. Cheers


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Patrice B (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Patrice B (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Colin39 (Dec 25, 2020)

gshock626 said:


>


Beautiful watch


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 15846018


Always a pleasure to see another one of your great watches.


----------



## in2zion (May 21, 2013)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Simple Solar Seiko.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)

Good ol' springtime...


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

As quite regularly the watch of my 30 years old.
Seiko SDGM 3


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

This was an anniversary present from my wife, haven't worn it in ages but I still love my baby blue tuna.


----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

on a warm day recently. Woke to snow cover Saturday


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## chopstxxx (Feb 13, 2010)

New arrival, not getting much work done today.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I finally mounted and sized the bracelet, I wore it most of today, I really need to do the crystal bad


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## darwin11 (Dec 2, 2017)

Blue Sammy









Sent from my M2007J3SG using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## darwin11 (Dec 2, 2017)

Land series









Sent from my M2007J3SG using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRP789K1


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Umorni13 (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Colin39 (Dec 25, 2020)

Snzh55 love this thing 👍


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NatsuDragneel (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## NatsuDragneel (Mar 10, 2021)

Couldn't help myself. Had to get more than one sharp edge.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SBDC003










... on hand


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Seiko Lord Marvel (c. 1964)


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## txchrisp (May 1, 2014)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Both of these at some point today ,


----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

New SNR045


----------



## Boss1 (Mar 11, 2021)

I'll play...


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Morning coffee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13J1 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Fun Friday!


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

SaMaster14 said:


> Fun Friday!


How do you know it's Friday? Looks like House day to me according to your watch


----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Watchout63 said:


> How do you know it's Friday? Looks like House day to me according to your watch


Lol, 金曜日 = Friday!

My Japanese is a bit rusty, but I do know the kanji for the days of the week  Japanese watch&#8230; if it has the ability to show the days in Japanese, I'll take it!


----------



## txchrisp (May 1, 2014)




----------



## oscmsw (Dec 2, 2011)

21 Years old and still virgin! Enjoy!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Have a nice week-end 😉

IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/COVAEhKqRaF/


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Dilemma dress or casual for the day:


----------



## Colin39 (Dec 25, 2020)

nseries73 said:


> Dilemma dress or casual for the day:
> 
> View attachment 15859568
> 
> ...


2 nice watches , thats a cool dilemma to have, id pick no#2 washed out jeans and a plain white t-shirt. But hey thats me 😂🤣😂 im not dressing you 👍


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Colin39 said:


> 2 nice watches , thats a cool dilemma to have, id pick no#2 washed out jeans and a plain white t-shirt. But hey thats me 😂🤣😂 im not dressing you 👍


Well why not!!! Thanks 🙂


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Earth colors










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## txchrisp (May 1, 2014)




----------



## ProdigalGil (Nov 29, 2019)

#Choclate


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

OM for the PM


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Tried and true


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## thatsmyswatch (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

2 days ago............


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Dark side of the force for May the fourth...










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## amirsardari (Oct 8, 2019)

My companion. Anytime anywhere


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold Ocean


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Super Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Central Park, Incheon Korea.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Colin39 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yesterday's wristie:


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Dress watch for the day:


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

gshock626 said:


>


Nice! Was about to question where all the blue sparks went. You never see them. People don't wear them, post them or effing sell them cheap enough for me. I've a handful of much loved Seiko watches and I'm practicing abstinence currently toward anything new yet my "hunt for this" list is excluded from that practice. If one of these hits my target, I'll grab it. Until then, I don't mind staring.
Me today:


----------



## Lab4Us (Apr 7, 2021)

The Manta Ray&#8230;


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Darth


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1958 Cronos J14021


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

6138-8020


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC017 solar today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Sumo on Toxic Natos Shiznit strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BustedClock (Apr 15, 2021)

BustedClock said:


> View attachment 15828869
> Hello Gentlemen,
> 
> Does anyone happens to know the reference number of this Seiko, found it the Air France flight catalog from 1986 ?! I've been wanting to find this watch since I was a little kind, drooling over its pics in that catalog I still preciously keep hoping one day someone will happen to know it's reference number or any useful information. I have checked every know official Seiko product catalog from 1980's and no luck what do ever, including all the PDF 80's Seiko catalogs available on watchuseek.
> Best Regards,





Colin39 said:


> Took a bit of hunting, hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanx man! You're a true genius!!! That's the exact watch! 
However it's sold (( I'm willing to pay up to a $1000 for one in a good condition. It's my dream watch .


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)

Green Samurai on an Obris Morgan Iso style strap.


----------



## savetime (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## william provence (Mar 8, 2006)

Seiko 6309


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Chilling home 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That green 200 is 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Still with my 57


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

SKX Saturday,


----------



## Colin39 (Dec 25, 2020)

BustedClock said:


> Thanx man! You're a true genius!!! That's the exact watch!
> However it's sold (( I'm willing to pay up to a $1000 for one in a good condition. It's my dream watch .


Sorry man , you asked for a ref number/part number that i managed.
I have found only 2 listed on ebay in the last 10nyears so they dont come up often.
Good luck in your quest ?


----------



## panoramic007 (Jan 6, 2012)

It's a Sumo Saturday for me!


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

SLA019J1


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

SBDA001


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Saturday with Goldie!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Started the day with my diver, and changed to my fun chrono 























Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Sumo Sunday









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Philbo24 (Feb 25, 2020)

SRPD53K1 on blue Nappa strap.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Super Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Costanza011 (Jan 15, 2017)

I attend!


----------



## txchrisp (May 1, 2014)

SRP777 on a Super Engineer.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Grand Seiko "Explorer" alternative. Screw down crown, black dial, applied jewel-like dial furniture indices, stainless steel 40.5mm, Lumed hands and pips, 100m water resistance Spring Drive SBGA101 Boutique edition.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

BL Sami.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 3xranger (May 11, 2021)

SNR033


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## savetime (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Wearing my Sarada piece this evening!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

For the day.









Sent from my Beep Boop device.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Seiko 5 DX 6106-6000


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SRP453 Superior Tuna >>>


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## M9APO (Sep 5, 2020)

My 5 Sports on new Clockwork Republic endlink strap.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

1976 Seiko Lord Matic Special 5216-8020


----------



## neatokino (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## tea NATO (Nov 3, 2012)

savetime said:


> View attachment 15876851


Nice. I fancied getting one of these but I need Day & Date - I work shifts and regularly lose track of what day it is!


----------



## tea NATO (Nov 3, 2012)

gshock626 said:


> 1968 Seiko 5 DX 6106-6000


Handsome! Which model is this, please?


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## tea NATO (Nov 3, 2012)

Yobokies bracelet - the Hammer, if I recall correctly. Chunkier than the Anvil which was very popular, I think.

This one is my semi-dress, I suppose, watch. Or, my smart-casual. I'd wear it out for dinner but not with a suit, for instance.


----------



## Helson_hyped (Dec 25, 2017)

Still kickin yarse









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

SRPC13


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks! It's the Seiko 5 DX 6106-6000 from 1968.



tea NATO said:


> Handsome! Which model is this, please?


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

New strap day... love the match!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## txchrisp (May 1, 2014)

Just love this OM on bracelet.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## savetime (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## djr7572 (Apr 28, 2021)

Time Seller said:


>


THAT is a really cool watch


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

djr7572 said:


> THAT is a really cool watch


Thanks! 🙏


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SUN065P1


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

New arrival









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixelstate (Mar 12, 2011)

Vintage Classic 7005-2000r circ 1970


----------



## SaiLam (May 8, 2021)

My first Seiko watch..mini turtle!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SLA033 on Micah Vintager 19/18 strap today


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## txchrisp (May 1, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Solar charge time, like me this evening when the cork comes outa the bottle of vino !


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)

Dawn Grey on a Borealis iso


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## dkpw (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Couple days late, but it's been awhile since I had this on.









Sent from my Beep Boop device.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## neatokino (Aug 1, 2009)

SARW003 Forstner strap


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## txchrisp (May 1, 2014)

SafArnie on black Super Engineer


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Arainach (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Sunday STO >>>


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Warding off the Monday Blues with this Seiko Presage Cocktail time Old Clock.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrainStorm (Apr 29, 2021)

waiting for bus with my spb143j


----------



## dkpw (Jan 12, 2009)

MM300 (SLA021) and his little brother MM200 (SPB187) the MM200 was my first purchase and acted as a gateway drug to the MM300.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Another duo 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again....


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

At work, without middle schooler.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

It's a rainy Monday!


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

dkpw said:


> View attachment 15886788
> 
> 
> MM300 (SLA021) and his little brother MM200 (SPB187) the MM200 was my first purchase and acted as a gateway drug to the MM300.


The only things, I don't like about my mm200 (SPB207) is : it make me thinks about buying a mm300 every time I come on this forum.


----------



## dkpw (Jan 12, 2009)

Thom986 said:


> The only things, I don't like about my mm200 (SPB207) is : it make me thinks about buying a mm300 every time I come on this forum.


Sorry Thom  All I can say is that the MM200s are all great watches and have so much to recommend them. But they're not in the same league in terms of quality, compared to the MM300.

I found a UK dealer who offered me 15% off RRP and ordered one in for me, and checked it before sending it out. With that offer, I couldn't resist.

Check all the reviews, see if you can find a good price and then consider if it will work for you. Even if you do get one but decide it's not what you want, I'm sure you could pass it on for a minimal loss.

Good luck!


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SRP481K1 "Baby Snow Monster"


----------



## Charliejadk (Jul 17, 2020)

TimeDilation said:


> SRP481K1 "Baby Snow Monster"
> View attachment 15889537


That is one of the coolest looking Seikos that I've ever seen. I love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Charliejadk said:


> That is one of the coolest looking Seikos that I've ever seen. I love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much! ? ??


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

so long and thanx for all the Seiko's ????

no watch... I seem to be allergic to Stainless 316 now.. Fantastic... having like 17~ or so watches you are Allergic to is kind of irritating (pun?)... and no I won't put them on a bund strap =p

sigh...










I did order a this however... which should be cheap enough to keep the wife from murdering me? 









and the big ol' assortment of Seiko / Citizen Stainless watches I apparently can not wear now... ( I also realize that is less than 17~ watches.. there are some others not in this photo)









oh well whatever doesn't kill you ... will irritate (PUN) the heck out of you.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

atarione said:


> so long and thanx for all the Seiko's ????
> 
> no watch... I seem to be allergic to Stainless 316 now.. Fantastic... having like 17~ or so watches you are Allergic to is kind of irritating (pun?)... and no I won't put them on a bund strap =p
> 
> ...


How's the allergy with the watch on a non metallic band?
Can u stick a sticker on the back case to minimise the allergy?

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

alex79 said:


> How's the allergy with the watch on a non metallic band?
> Can u stick a sticker on the back case to minimise the allergy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


I tried a nato and rubber strap with nail polish on the buckles...it seems to be a no...but it may just be irritated from before...I am going to the Dr tomorrow... I think** I need to give it a few weeks and let all the irritation go away before trying any new mitigation??

In the mean time the Ti citizen should be here soon~


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## tohb (Dec 26, 2019)

Seiko recraft on Nato.


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## quantoid (Apr 19, 2020)

The Seiko 5 SNKL23 is available new again. Here it is on the stock bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Blue ET this rainy Wednesday!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ben265 (Feb 28, 2008)

Desk diving with the SBDX014 today









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## CGFF (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

MM200 kinda night



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Colin39 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 on Angus Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Evening wear!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## txchrisp (May 1, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Have a great day 😉

Check out my IG and feel free to subscribe: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CPGsTUfq6g4/


----------



## Will0826 (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


Nice strap combo bud 
This 200 doesn't have the weird index at 3?

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 King Seiko 4502-8000


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

alex79 said:


> Nice strap combo bud
> This 200 doesn't have the weird index at 3?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Thanks 

No, that's because it's the old 200 (SPB105), it didn't have that. to be fair, I miss the 3 o'clock Lyme index on it when I go from my SLA047 to this one, sow I don't find it all that weird, from an aesthetic point of view they could have made it blend in as a part of the date window.

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Seiko Presage Cocktail time Mockingbird this Saturday morning.

Day 6 of 6 Presage week.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Berg3.0 said:


> Thanks
> 
> No, that's because it's the old 200 (SPB105), it didn't have that. to be fair, I miss the 3 o'clock Lyme index on it when I go from my SLA047 to this one, sow I don't find it all that weird, from an aesthetic point of view they could have made it blend in as a part of the date window.
> 
> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


I see now what you did 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

SLA045


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

jgdill said:


> View attachment 15896725
> 
> SLA045


I've been contemplating a yellow ISO - this looks great with your dial and bezel colors. Nice choice!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Oldie Goldie this Saturday!


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## eyky (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## BlueWhelan (Aug 12, 2018)

21mm bracelets for the SGEH47P1 are a pain to find. Good thing my Dan Henry 1964 beads of rice bracelet bolts right in to the existing seiko end links. It's like they were made for each other! I can actually wear this on a bracelet and be comfortable now. 









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow! I’m in awe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alpharulez (Nov 29, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

alpharulez said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh myyyyyyy...............


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Black x Black










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## alpharulez (Nov 29, 2016)

Yin Yang 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Modern Goldie!


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

One for the evening #alpinist


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

nseries73 said:


> One for the evening #alpinist
> View attachment 15900687


Nice shot!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Time Seller said:


> Nice shot!


Thanks 🙂


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB035 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BrainStorm (Apr 29, 2021)

.
















Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBDX014 Marinemaster Today!







*


----------



## relojeriazaragoza (May 25, 2021)

Cool Seiko SPORTURA Caliber 7T62 - 0HV0 Special Edition F1 HONDA RACING TEAM watch with stainless steel bracelet. (Normally comes with leather strap)
Complete Special Edition including official miniature of the B.A.R Honda 007 Formula 1 car driven by Jenson Button in 2005 and a Honda B.A.R. pen.
Ready to get rid of it


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SLA043 on an US 19/18 GL831


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ben265 (Feb 28, 2008)

SBDX017 today









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Wired AGAVJ 406 with Seiko VH31 movement.










Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Stay safe and healthy everyone!! 😊 👍😷


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Super Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

Latest favorite combo: SNXS79 on chestnut buttero strap


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jgdill said:


> View attachment 15896725
> 
> SLA045




Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Archangel FX said:


> View attachment 15901161




Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

I mean it's an SKX shaped case, hands are genuine SKX, Tuna-ish dial, and has an NH35 inside. Does that count?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nickyboyo (Jan 7, 2010)

Oldie but a Goldie..









Sent from my IN2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Fishing with my trusted SNZG.


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

The Beast has arrived !!!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bismarck_1870 (Jan 24, 2020)

DressKX today.


----------



## yerwol (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Gateway drug










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Period correct watch and car today.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Seiko Italian Tuna Panda ?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

Not entirely sure what this is but it was NOS pretty much and I had to have it. Seems to be a limited edition too as the caseback says 158/700

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Friday>>>


----------



## marine_068 (Apr 8, 2020)

ryanb741 said:


> Not entirely sure what this is but it was NOS pretty much and I had to have it. Seems to be a limited edition too as the caseback says 158/700
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Seiko Padi MarineMaster 300m Tuna Limited Edition

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

marine_068 said:


> Seiko Padi MarineMaster 300m Tuna Limited Edition
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Ah ok thank you very much. I took it as part of a trade deal, valuing this at £750. Fair value?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## marine_068 (Apr 8, 2020)

ryanb741 said:


> Ah ok thank you very much. I took it as part of a trade deal, valuing this at £750. Fair value?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk












Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

marine_068 said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Ah ok thanks. An ok trade then it seems 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## eyky (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

SPB147.. new acquisition


----------



## R_P_C (Dec 3, 2014)

My Seiko SRPA21


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

This one for Saturday morning.

Have a great weekend!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

MM300 with Strapcode/Miltat clasp.




























Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Butterfly


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Sunday chaps 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Darth


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

moody 007


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM switch


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Black with cream










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you to each & every military & LEO for your service!


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Some lume goodness:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> Thank you to each & every military & LEO for your service!


Looks too hot man, I mean celsius and shid ?
Watch looks hot too o'course ?


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

Pizza and a 6139!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## LunchMode (May 16, 2021)

SBDC053 on Blushark knit single-pass


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Looks too hot man, I mean celsius and shid
> Watch looks hot too o'course


 However for a Memorial Day weekend it never got over 75 degrees Fahrenheit where I live.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Another 300









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko Panda










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

It started off as a Seiko.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MM600 today!







*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Work watch.

















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Mosaic sea lion (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

Side view :


----------



## NCRich (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## eyky (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

My OS on President bracelet, do yu like this combo 😉?

Check out my IG for more content: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CPqveYeqCFv/


----------



## 100ghost (Jul 15, 2020)

Sla037


----------



## Haytham (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## Rekkr (Sep 1, 2020)

Love this thread. Hunting for my first seiko so this thread is inspiring


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Rekkr (Sep 1, 2020)

fastenerhouse said:


> View attachment 15920396


Which model is this?


----------



## marine_068 (Apr 8, 2020)

Seiko 6119-8430 from 1971










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Giugiaro Design 








SBJG001


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Rekkr said:


> Which model is this?


Prospex SPB051.
It came on a bracelet. I bought an original rubber strap in addition. 😊


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SPB053


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Popular model it seems...


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SPB187


----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

Caution - Do not walk into Seiko showroom with an open mind. They are no longer into tool watches.. check these spb147 and srpf77, beautiful dials..


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Feeling some GS vibes 😉

Check out my IG for more content: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CPtjbGtqj-A/


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Chillin on the deck before the t'storms roll in.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snapping Twig (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)

I waste so much time looking at this dial.


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Bracelet off, NATO on


----------



## edmurrow (Jan 13, 2021)

A new Seiko 5, which unfortunately has no nickname

What should we call this? The Naked Driver?


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Bottlecap for Seiko Saturday! This watch is too large on the stock bracelet for me and this seatbelt NATO makes it comfortable for wearing on small wrists such as mine.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

_*SRPB51...*_for a lazy Saturday.


----------



## Mic71 (May 19, 2020)

Sunny Saturday.


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

SPB147 on Cordovan strap..


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Don't worry, be happy day&#8230;and wear a Seiko????????


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

SKX 009 =]


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

76' 6306-7001


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Grand Seiko 6145-8000


----------



## CadillacRich (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sunday vibes
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Seikofy (Oct 28, 2020)

M200


----------



## Cyroc (Jun 6, 2021)

SRPE45


----------



## Seikofy (Oct 28, 2020)

Cyroc said:


> SRPE45
> 
> View attachment 15924708


That green. Uffff!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

This just keeps ticking away: SQ Diver 7548 on Seiko Z199 bracelet










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Sunday!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite in the woods










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

september 1983


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

Forgot to post this over the weekend.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SNR033


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante80 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Tuesday! ....granddaughter wanted to join in with hers


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

I love this one. Token Zara









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

SPB105J1 MM200




























Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rekkr (Sep 1, 2020)

My new to me sumo


----------



## somyp (Nov 24, 2014)

Purchased the spb143 today. Great all around watch.


----------



## astrodan88 (Jun 8, 2021)

Love the look of the sharp edge series.


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Wednesday's SRPE55K.


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## txchrisp (May 1, 2014)

Threw the dark olive silicone from a Safarnie on my Orange Monster. I like the color combo, gives it an outdoorsy vibe.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Old School Today


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

1973 Seiko Helmet after my first full successful Chronograph service! Will touch the hands up and have an original market inner ring to fit. Had to wear it for testing.


----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)

This is my SPB051 but as I didn't like the original hands, I swapped them with SPB143 set. Just love it.


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)

Just an evening shot. Date switch in progress!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1965 Grand Seiko 5722-9990


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

You can't really say that the mm300 isn't legible 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A bright dial to pair with the bright day










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Dante80 (Dec 5, 2020)

Good afternoon from Athens!


----------



## bigshoe83 (Aug 21, 2018)

My first Turtle


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MM600














*


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Yoloki (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

TURTLE Friday.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## luk4s83 (Nov 10, 2020)

The classic


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SPB187 >>>


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Nice one, @mconlonx!


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

1987 - 6309 with patina!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBGW231


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

gshock626 said:


> SBGW231


Beautiful shot! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Yesterday










Today










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

jeronimocg said:


> Beautiful shot!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! Appreciate it


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

On Crafter Blue CB03



















Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## van_helsing (Jan 20, 2019)

Dedan said:


> View attachment 15936476
> View attachment 15936477


that looks very classy


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

van_helsing said:


> that looks very classy


Thanks!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Saturday!!


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Happy saturday









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Sun's out!! ....Evening switch>>>


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1962 King Seiko "First" J14102E


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Sunday!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Have a great day

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQBURB1KRG9/


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbo24 (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Nemo 🐠


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

40 year-old 7548 stunner










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

ET 011 >>>


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

With dog.









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## batosai117 (May 30, 2019)

Wearing my favorite watch again, the Arnie. Everytime I look at it I want to workout and get to the choppa!









Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Capping of the evening with 62Mas based SPB147J1


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 King Seiko 45-7000


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## DSZ44 (Feb 7, 2021)

Took me long enough to finally grab a 007, and planned a small adjustment with the bezel. So far, I am in absolute love&#8230;..


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Give your day Glorious Purpose


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

New to me today.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

SARX055


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Probably one of my favorite/fun watches to wear.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Darth


----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

This is my 5th Seiko Alpinist colour way/model....I'm pretty sure I've finally found the one I'm keeping. So versatile, dress to sports watch in a change of strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steven.w49 (Apr 14, 2019)

This is my first Japanese watch, it came in this morning, and it is immediatley going into my daily wear rotation!


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Just got this in the mail today.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SARB027


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

early breakfast with the SNR033


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Have a good day 😉

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQQkNkPKjqx/


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tohb (Dec 26, 2019)

Flightmaster on single pass Nato.


----------



## horntk (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

HAQ Diver










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)

Good morning, Seiko team!


----------



## butlerbj (Jun 4, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> SPB187 >>>
> View attachment 15934992


Wrist size?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Hexanaut (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Nixapaneraiguy (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DwightKschrute (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## alpharulez (Nov 29, 2016)

vithic said:


> Good morning, Seiko team!
> 
> View attachment 15949319




Something similar&#8230; 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alpharulez (Nov 29, 2016)

alpharulez said:


> Something similar&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SCVS013


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## markot (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Sea Grapes "Okinawa" Turtle










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)

SUR315P1 catching the last evening rays of sun.


----------



## pm_mulyadi (Feb 26, 2018)

Greetings from Indonesia..


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

6106-8227 from 1970.

"We don't need no stinkin' rowing blazers"


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKX401 with the gilt indices










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SNA413


----------



## evilizlan (Mar 29, 2020)

Shogun









Sent from my LM-G810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Afternoon delight


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

butlerbj said:


> Wrist size?


6.7 in

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Would you consider an Arnie a tuna? I'm sure it's been asked many times before.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)

Still SUR315P1. I think it's permanently stuck to my wrist now.


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)

Finally found one! Now, I have to tell myself I don't need a 207...


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1958 Cronos J14021


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

My free-to-me (but in reality $75) Seiko5 SNK 805:


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Hexanaut (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again.....


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MM300







*


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdtpat (Jun 23, 2021)

Cyroc said:


> SRPE45
> 
> View attachment 15924708


I think this is my next purchase! Only have my starter Seiko 5 SNK809 but really looking forward to getting a nicer Seiko.


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

This one today&#8230;










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

laplumej01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a really nice looking piece! I'm not nerd enough to know what that one is...could you kindly inform me?


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Champ


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

sal4 said:


> Seiko SARB035 today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the black one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

JustAbe said:


> Stay safe and healthy everyone!!
> View attachment 15904112


Wooooow different league

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

jcp123 said:


> That is a really nice looking piece! I'm not nerd enough to know what that one is...could you kindly inform me?


Thanks man, It's a 1970's Seiko Bullhead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Jonwalex82 (May 22, 2020)

Might not be my most expensive nor accurate auto, but I'm still in love with this SARB017.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Thursday!!


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Still in love ?

Feel free to check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQg4463qXtf/


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SLA043 on an Uncle Seiko 19/18 GL831 rubber strap


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

I have always loved how this fits on my wrist.








1984: 6309-7040
Cheers!


----------



## aphenomenon (Jun 24, 2021)

New boy here, if I may...my SPB211J1. I fell in love with the cathedral hands & 38mm size (for 6.25" wrist).


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Oldie Goldie this evening>>>


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

6139-6010


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Kakume Friday!


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Archangel FX said:


> Oldie Goldie this evening>>>
> View attachment 15960401
> 
> View attachment 15960402


Favorite tuna model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)




----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBGH277


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

SAMURAI Saturday.


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

gshock626 said:


> SBGH277




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

MM300 for Saturday.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Saturday coffee with the SDS101 "Pepsi" 7002-7039 transitional diver, mounted on its model-designated -and equally elusive - 4233ZG oyster bracelet.



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

It's somewhere under all that PPE


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Still thinking about treating it to a black bracelet.


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## AdamRay41 (Aug 25, 2019)

rolling with the kinetic tuna padi today


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SBDC077


----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Seiko Fuyugeshiki 🌨


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## markot (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SNR033


----------



## bigshoe83 (Aug 21, 2018)

At the beach SKX


----------



## nodaydate (May 4, 2021)

Of course ignore the day/date on the watch. I don't bother setting them  . But i love this watch! I've it on an aftermarket solid bracelet.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

My new work watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pepelucas1529 (Jun 27, 2021)

Here is mine


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sarada Sunday!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Koffee time with the SKX011K










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 on Angus Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Bought this to mod, but so far...


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Have a good day 😉

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQqVvlhKBvs/


----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

007 >>>


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7130


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sharp Edged GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Seiko 5 ~Black - Out~


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 15958861


Stunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

SBDC111 JDM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Tuesday > SBBN007


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

A modest vintage Seiko which I like a lot 😍

Check out my IG for more content: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQtd_MHKh3H/


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## eyky (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Mid-size for the mid-week: SKX015










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Ignition SBHP027


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*LANDMASTER SUMMITER *
The Summiter required a battery this morning. It uses a CR2016&#8230; which was installed in 2015. This lasted about 6yrs.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

SKX-013.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Stephen90s (Sep 4, 2020)

Haven't worn this in a while. Didn't have a 19mm strap so have to make do with a 18mm nato. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## The 1 Chaat (Jul 1, 2021)

Using it, how it was intended!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A trailblazer released 43 years ago: Seiko 9983 Superior Twin Quartz, boasting an accuracy of ±5 sec per year.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

SARB


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SRP453>>>







*


----------



## mason8 (Apr 18, 2020)

Here’s my golden turtle and modded Seiko 5


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Friday!!! &#8230;..and a long weekend!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Wasn't planning on wearing it again but too lazy to change.


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

My Seiko Skyliner Nos 😍

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQ18_0Lq8xK/


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

SRPE 55


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

#wotd #saturday #seiko 🟢


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Saturday!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13J1 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Topper Ninja LE 500










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Starting this morning with the Solar>>>


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Old skool


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## osscar (Jan 29, 2013)

my beautiful girlfriends skx 007 ...


----------



## CanuckRS (Jun 7, 2018)

SJE083 / SDKA001 King Seiko Re-issue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JG's Watches (Jul 28, 2020)

Happy 4th of July and Seiko Sunday to all!


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## BretSV (Apr 26, 2021)

My Nemo


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

osscar said:


> my beautiful girlfriends skx 007 ...


She has good taste !


----------



## Frugalwatcher (Jun 18, 2020)

SSBS018


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

LM


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Monday!


----------



## Nixapaneraiguy (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Singapore dial SKX173










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

7002-7020


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Solar digital Tuna


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## NoraaK (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

SNZG13 on a Hirsch Liberty strap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Drfp (Jan 8, 2010)

Just arrived 🙃


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Seiko 5 DX 6106-6000


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA117/SRPG35


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate Day

dark chocolate, black watches and dark coffee ...
... I hope there is no black Wednesday today


----------



## Midjih (Jan 23, 2020)

Sup fellas


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

OS Salmon dial Wednesday.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## NoraaK (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MARINEMASTER >>>














*


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Have a great day 😉

Feel feel to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CRBdU1AqaKu/


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

40-year old 7548-700C diver on Seiko Z199










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## tikander (Oct 19, 2020)

Erizo de mar


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

#wotd #seiko #diver 🤎


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😀😊Thursday 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## osscar (Jan 29, 2013)

good old monster


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Still with the SBSA117/SRPG35


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Solar Goldie>>>


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Blue 7002-7020 Transitional 200m Diver


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Bikes and trails today 😎


----------



## Science451 (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*TGIF !!







*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Great condition for its age, 1980 7548.
Could do with a new non hazey crystal and the haze on the hands cleaned up a little.

On the comfortable Uncle Seiko Irezumi strap, might buy an ordinary version for this and use the Irezumi on an skx I have.
















Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Stingray


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko Panda










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Pigs in a blanket and a Seiko - life is good, people


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Orient star unicorn ?

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CRM54L7qt83/


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 1 of 5 of the deskdiver theme with this "baby' ice monster this Monday.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Rakovski (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)

_







_


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm always mesmerized by the blue gradient of the now-discontinued SBDC055.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBDC105/SPB147


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

#wotd #seiko #tuna - Yellow Butterfly ?


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Super Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

[ /url]
[url=https://servimg.com/view/19698009/1352][ /url]


----------



## andrflo (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## borja (Feb 18, 2015)

Bellmatic on the wrist today!


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## andrea.brag (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

1970 6105-8110 - What a watch !


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

A modded SKX I like a lot !


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

Lovely M726 !


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

A well used Atlas !


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

A quite rare Landmaster GMT 25th anniversary


----------



## steven.w49 (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

.

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Wednesday!!


----------



## Loneguitar (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## txchrisp (May 1, 2014)




----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

Wearing on the right hand.









&#8230;&#8230;and wearing on the left hand


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Turtle Diver from 1981










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

The Black Knight


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Peeha (Aug 28, 2020)

"I say we take off and nuke the entire site from orbit"


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SRPG39/SBSA119


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

gshock626 said:


> SRPG39/SBSA119


Gorgeous. What model is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Frank Dux said:


> Gorgeous. What model is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's in my original post


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 5 of 5 of the desk diver theme with my Seiko "fifty fathoms", or should I say 57 fathoms (snzh57), this Friday.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Clear and legible










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Sarx033 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CRYlL3cqEqi/


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Pepsi Samurai SRPB53J1 on Hexad bracelet


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Darth


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SRPG39/SBSA119


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

tro_jan said:


> OS Salmon dial Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful, but a feel a little jealous every time you post this 🙂

Please let me know if you ever decide to part with it.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

JohnM252 said:


> Beautiful, but a feel a little jealous every time you post this
> 
> Please let me know if you ever decide to part with it.


If the price is right, definitely.
DM if you have a number in mind, sir.

Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

I had always wanted a flighty !

So, when this one popped up for 90€, I just couldn't resist !

And for 30€ more, I ordered a new glass and glass joint.

Not a bad deal I think !


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SAWTOOTH


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Better late than never!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

👆


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Recent purchase.


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

SOLAR Sunday........................


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRPB01K1


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

59yukon01 said:


>


Great looking Diver. What model is this one as I'm not sure I've seen it before?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Watchout63 said:


> Great looking Diver. What model is this one as I'm not sure I've seen it before?


Thanks! It's a SBDC007 and referred to as the Shogun.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

59yukon01 said:


> Thanks! It's a SBDC007 and referred to as the Shogun.


Thanks for the reply. Will have to keep this model in mind.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Seiko Presage SRPD39J1 Zen Garden


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## IrvinXochiquetzal (Jul 2, 2021)

Difficult to see the Manta Rays but it's there.
SRPF79 King Samurai.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SRPE69/SBSA059


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

My trusty SKX...............................


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Pepsi 7548 on its proper Seiko Z199 bracelet










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## jupe (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Go to work, but I hesitate between these two bad boys ?




I chose the MM300


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

My wrist:










My wife's wrist:


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

You should wear both. 



Rammus said:


> Go to work, but I hesitate between these two bad boys 🤪


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Thom986 said:


> You should wear both.


 Yes too many watches and not enough arms, let's wear several watches on each wrist 😆


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

.
Starting the day off w/ a SARN001..


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

I love this watch case. Great things can be found in vintage watches market.

Check out my IG for more content: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CRjmtwQKSwD/


----------



## boyin (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eckels (May 20, 2015)

SKX013 & SBDC139 at the summit of Mt. Fuji


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB035 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Seiko 24 Hours of Le Mans Chronograph 39.8 mm. Meca-quartz bliss twins!! 😊 👍😷


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

old school 7002 on Armida strap today


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Prospex SBDC077 "Modernized 62mas" Green Sea Special Edition


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SRPE57/SBSA047


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

Wearing the Sammy today.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## dslinc (Feb 25, 2014)

Nemo









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## NL-USA (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## RedSilver (Aug 26, 2015)

More Samurai love!


----------



## dslinc (Feb 25, 2014)

MuckyMark said:


>


These intrigue me.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)

No rain, no rainbows


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Singapore-dial SKXA35 on this gloomy day










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Not gonna be donning the Orient until those scratches on my wrist heal. It'll be this most of the time, and within that a Casio for some large portion of work time.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Seiko Lord Marvel 5740-1990 (c. 1964)


----------



## Idris007 (Jan 30, 2020)

Received this a few days ago 😊


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

One of the best red dial watches I think 😍

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CRqyxCcqxp5/


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

The 6r15 on my Alpinist is still at -1spd. Wore it for 2 days and I'm off by 2 seconds.


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Fireball dial! Such a fun piece


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 King Seiko 4502-8000


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)

Rally Diver


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wearing this lovely vintage Seiko Quartz for Seiko Saturday!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko 7A48 Chrono Moonphase










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Super Jubilee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## HeyKQ (Jul 7, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

tro_jan said:


> Seiko 7A48 Chrono Moonphase
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whenever I see that particular model Seiko moon phase chronograph, I think of the popular 1986 movie, The Devil in Mr. Holmes. The main character in that movie wore the exact same watch throughout the movie. Your particular watch is called the John Holmes chronograph and the John Holmes watch. The Pogue, the Captain Willard, the James Bond and the John Holmes watches are the only 4 Seiko watches that were given names after famous actors and astronauts. Very brilliant.


----------



## rylan (Dec 8, 2010)

Seiko 5 diver with green seconds hand and guilloche dial.


----------



## bdjansen (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Two days in one!! 👍😷


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SNDF95 Chronograph on Rally Strap pictured with a Hotwheels Plymouth Barracuda Hemi


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1962 King Seiko "First" J14102E


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Monster Monday! This first generation Seiko monster for day 1 of proper Seiko Divers week.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedSilver (Aug 26, 2015)

Kiddo passed out in my arms.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

If you've got a watch you're glad to own the flaunt it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## IrvinXochiquetzal (Jul 2, 2021)

New Strapcode bracelet!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Monster monday


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Best time of the day  









Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)

Root beer Solar


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster today. It remains one of my most favorite watches. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

213 at the beach.


----------



## seikoluhver (Jun 27, 2012)

Meet my newly acquired SBDC150, an MM200, which I bought from the WAKO store in Ginza last Sunday. Here I am standing in a local bar in Tokyo.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

LE "Tubbataha" Monster










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

hoss said:


> Whenever I see that particular model Seiko moon phase chronograph, I think of the popular 1986 movie, The Devil in Mr. Holmes. The main character in that movie wore the exact same watch throughout the movie. Your particular watch is called the John Holmes chronograph and the John Holmes watch. The Pogue, the Captain Willard, the James Bond and the John Holmes watches are the only 4 Seiko watches that were given names after famous actors and astronauts. Very brilliant.


Exactly the reason why I love WUS.
Thanks for this very interesting info.
Another conversation starter when I'll be wearing this watch, especially with the ladies because of the John Holmes part.

Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

1965 "62MAS" 55th Anniversary 8L55 Diver!! Have a great day, everyone!! ??


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

tro_jan said:


> Exactly the reason why I love WUS.
> Thanks for this very interesting info.
> Another conversation starter when I'll be wearing this watch, especially with the ladies because of the John Holmes part.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


It's my great pleasure.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## YNWaN (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

SLA023&#8230;.about a total of five seconds fast since setting it Saturday evening. It's a pretty dynamic watch&#8230;stout, beautiful zaratsu polishing, superb bezel action, excellent time keeping, and I love how it changes color in different lights! GREAT WATCH!


----------



## RedSilver (Aug 26, 2015)

Boom! Dark Manta!


----------



## pbubsy (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

E. Tuna>>>


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 King Seiko 45-7000


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC017 solar diver today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again until the weekend.......


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Burger today









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-N986B met Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Spb21l3









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dawalsh13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Seiko newbie here!


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)

Posted a pic the other day before taking it to the watchmaker today. After 23 years in storage (long story), this reliable old guy is wide awake and keeping great time! After all that time, it feels as natural on the wrist as it did long ago.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Took the picture earlier today and completely forgot to post it.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite Turtle on US Z199










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Spent long time sizing the bracelet. Surprisingly it's very comfortable.
















Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

This one for Sunday&#8230;










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Monster Monday! This first generation Seiko monster for day 1 of proper Seiko Divers.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Still wearing the 6105. I love this watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Tuna Tuesday! Day 2 of the proper Seiko Diver's week.










Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SARB017 Alpinist on its model-designated D3A7AB bracelet, which is also designed to fit the SARB065



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Loving my newest acquisition on bracelet ... SPB213









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## patunsorted (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Here we go. Mini Turtle on Crafter Blue straps👍🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Hump day Hulk! Day 3 of proper Seiko Diver's. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## jostoforov (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Vaccination day buddy










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

True GMT, sculpted dial, great finishing&#8230;.Seiko has done an exceptional job with these new Sharp Edge GMT's


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

deepsea03 said:


> True GMT, sculpted dial, great finishing&#8230;.Seiko has done an exceptional job with these new Sharp Edge GMT's


Would be nice to see the sharp edges of the case on this particular model.


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 on a Strapcode Angus Jubilee bracelet today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Just another day at the office.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tomkant (Mar 23, 2018)

SLA023J1


----------



## dslinc (Feb 25, 2014)

.









3dlanes.com


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Morning coffee with a triple-stamped 7002-7009 on Y035 bracelet










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

#wotd #seiko Have a nice weekend everyone 🔵


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Spb213









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdjansen (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

King Seiko SDKA001


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

ateebtk said:


> Spb213
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just seen this in the flesh. That dial is quite special, like ice white. Cool


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

LCrow said:


> Just seen this in the flesh. That dial is quite special, like ice white. Cool
> View attachment 16043990


It really is. I find myself finding excuses and peeking at it randomly during the middle of the day.

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Everyday summer vibes









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SKX on DAS


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Mini Turtle Ice Frost on Barton tropical 👍🏼👍🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SNDA83P1


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Samurai


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Taking Liberties. An unusual choice of deep RED leather on a vintage 1980 Diver.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Back from a day at the pool.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Darth


----------



## bdjansen (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Absolutely love my mini turtles. Latest is the Ice Frost SBDY 109👍🏼👍🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Turtle Tuesday










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Pumpkin/orange vintage Seiko Chronograph for day 1 of independence week.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Traveller's GMT SPB221 from the office in the morning sun


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

A little morning Sumo lume.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Just received this Seiko aftermarket bracelet and I think it makes a good combo with my Seiko Skyliner. Do yu like it?

Check out my IG: aquaterralover

__
http://instagr.am/p/CSZxi_YLB_V/


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Grand Seiko 6145-8000


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Fun at South Padre Island!


----------



## Stanhope (Dec 25, 2019)

RLSL said:


>


Stunner!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SLA049 on an Uncle Seiko GL831


----------



## Stanhope (Dec 25, 2019)

laplumej01 said:


> Sent from planet earth
> 38.876045 -77.241715


Hard to beat the simplicity of this one! Beautiful!


----------



## Stanhope (Dec 25, 2019)

Spoons said:


> View attachment 15641884


This thing has really grabbed my attention! Does it wear large?


----------



## txchrisp (May 1, 2014)

SRP777 on an olive SafArnie strap


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## pbubsy (Nov 21, 2008)

Can't go wrong with a Willard!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

One of those " till death do us part" watches???????


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Seiko Presage Cocktailtime Mockingbird for Day 3 of Indian Flag colours theme

The mockingbird is a shoo-in for any green theme, because it's so beautiful. It can transition from shimmering emerald to dark jade to onyx with a gentle turn of the wrist.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

SARY055


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

This newly acquired classic. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Stanhope (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

My latest purchase


----------



## Stanhope (Dec 25, 2019)

Heljestrand said:


> My latest purchase
> View attachment 16054107


Such a unique piece! It is obviously a sporty watch but I can't help but get some classy and dressy vibes when I look at it too.


----------



## Stanhope (Dec 25, 2019)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 16053926
> View attachment 16053972


Carbon case or PVD??


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Stanhope said:


> Such a unique piece! It is obviously a sporty watch but I can't help but get some classy and dressy vibes when I look at it too.


Thank you. I agree the old Sumo case is an attractive one with beautiful lines.


----------



## BlueWhelan (Aug 12, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Stanhope said:


> Carbon case or PVD??


Black ceramic powder coated.


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Stanhope (Dec 25, 2019)

Time Seller said:


> Black ceramic powder coated.


It's a beauty!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Stanhope said:


> It's a beauty!


Thanks...pure '70s. ?


----------



## Stanhope (Dec 25, 2019)

Time Seller said:


> Thanks...pure '70s. ?


That's why I like it! I turn 50 in 3 weeks, would love to find a Sep 1971 version&#8230;.


----------



## Slowbro (Jul 22, 2021)

I couldn't resist picking up one of the new Alpinists.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Stanhope said:


> That's why I like it! I turn 50 in 3 weeks, would love to find a Sep 1971 version&#8230;.


AFAIK this particular model was only produced in '72, but that's not carved in stone. It was only in the '72 catalog, whereas the blue version was in the catalog for a couple of years.


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

South Padre>>>


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Still in the honeymoon phase with this one... Spb213









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

Wearing this today but an old pic.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ace0nBase (Dec 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Obligatory post for Friday the 13th


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

My old, worn, and sun faded SKX beater!!


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## dslinc (Feb 25, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


The best combination anthracite turtle with GL831

3dlanes.com


----------



## dslinc (Feb 25, 2014)

Stanhope said:


> Stunner!


Wow, I don't need another Seiko diver... do I?

3dlanes.com


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 16054218


Great Sport. What model is this? - Thanks!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

dslinc said:


> The best combination anthracite turtle with GL831
> 
> 3dlanes.com


----------



## Mark.Watch (Aug 27, 2014)

*Happy Friday (the 13th)!*


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Saturday Samurai


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1965 Grand Seiko "Second" 5722-9990


----------



## khanhdnk (Sep 28, 2017)

In stealth today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Transocean for Saturday.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Just landed.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

#wotd Happy Weekend 🟢 #seikosaturday


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

My Orient returned from service. Still in love with its indexes ?.

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CSjc2DrDZuQ/


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## apac1119 (Jan 10, 2011)

My 7005 8027


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## khanhdnk (Sep 28, 2017)

With rubber&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Took the bracelet off and trying a new look for the SPB221


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Stanhope (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## khanhdnk (Sep 28, 2017)

Monday first shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Alpinist on its model-designated Seiko D3A7AB bracelet










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Warding off the Monday Blues with this Seiko Presage Cocktail time Old Clock for the bluewatch theme.

As with all presage watches, the dial is the highlight and the colour changes depending on how the light hits it. Perfect for small wrists!

Wrist roll here: August 16, 2021: #seiko #presage #cocktailtime #oldclock #bluewatch #shorts #watchshorts #bluemonday









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dslinc (Feb 25, 2014)

Turtle with GL831...









3dlanes.com


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Seiko
















Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Monday!


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Turtle Tuesday! This Seiko PADI turtle for day 2 of blue watch theme week.

Wrist roll here:








August 17, 2021: #seiko #padi #seikoturtle for #turtletuesday #shorts #watchshorts #divers


Turtle Tuesday! This Seiko PADI turtle for day 2 of blue watch theme week. This watch is my first turtle ever and was the gateway to my turtle collection. It...




youtube.com













Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Blainemnman (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Stanhope (Dec 25, 2019)

Too Blue?? Kinda works for me&#8230;


----------



## Stanhope (Dec 25, 2019)

sorry about the bezel….


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

I walked out in one, swapped out at work, and found a rubber in my desk, I guess for an after work swap 🤷‍♂️🤣


----------



## chocolates (May 9, 2021)

unicorn sarb


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

This one is becoming my Kryptonite to other possible incoming wristwatches for the time being.


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold Emperor >>>


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Not so many red ones in the market 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CSugfGngRON/


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

80s vibe: 7548-700C on Seiko Z199 bracelet










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Sharp Edge GMT today


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Turtle on a GL831 from Uncle Seiko that arrived today.


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

One of the most comfortable straps I own 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Brother…. I can’t believe that I haven’t bought one before now. So comfortable.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Piowa said:


> Wired AGAVJ 406 with Seiko VH31 movement.
> 
> View attachment 15904017
> 
> ...


Nice watch!How do you like you like it? I just ordered a very similar model from eBay an Wire AGAVJ 407. Its the same as yours but has a stainless steel case and a blue leather strap.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Darth>>>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dslinc (Feb 25, 2014)

Turtle on the GL831









3dlanes.com


----------



## dslinc (Feb 25, 2014)

Cover Drive said:


> Turtle on a GL831 from Uncle Seiko that arrived today.
> View attachment 16068243


These are so comfortable. I'm currently on a business trip and is the only watch I brought because the strap is so comfortable.

3dlanes.com


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Field watch Friday! This "DressKX" which I feel has more field watch vibes than a dresser for blue watch week.

Wrist roll: August 20, 2021: #fieldwatch Friday with #seiko #seiko5 #dresskx #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Friday!! 007 Tuna >>>


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Super Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## dslinc (Feb 25, 2014)

Last day with this guy. Going back to the regular rotation.









3dlanes.com


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Sports Saturday! This vintage Seiko 5 Sports tofay for blue watch theme.

Wrist roll August 21, 2021: #seiko #seiko5 #seiko5sports #vintageseiko #vintagestyle #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Saturday's effort.


----------



## sinus123 (Feb 1, 2015)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16064224
> View attachment 16064225
> View attachment 16064226
> View attachment 16064227
> View attachment 16064228


Nice Turtle... Just a side track, you're the guy that PM me at SG Carousell with regards to my watch? 
Will need to start posting some photos here of my pieces... hahaha...


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

This one for Saturday&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinus123 (Feb 1, 2015)

Scallop Tuna... taking out for a breather...


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

sinus123 said:


> Nice Turtle... Just a side track, you're the guy that PM me at SG Carousell with regards to my watch?
> Will need to start posting some photos here of my pieces... hahaha...


Hey how's it going yes sir that's me! Thank you kindly, one of my favorite dials ???. You definitely should share some of your gems, can never get enough wrist candy! Send me a PM if you have any questions bro, much appreciated.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

sinus123 said:


> Scallop Tuna... taking out for a breather...
> View attachment 16071920


Wow beautiful watch and shot. Just a perfect contrast with the strap. Is that a modded crystal or just the reflection?


----------



## sinus123 (Feb 1, 2015)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Wow beautiful watch and shot. Just a perfect contrast with the strap. Is that a modded crystal or just the reflection?


Glad to know it's you... That puts my mind at ease... hehehe... Can't PM you as my post did not the meet the minimum post to message other members. Need to keep posting till I reach that status...

Thanks for the compliment... Anyway, this watch was modded with a gold shroud and a flame AR double dome crystal... Kinda like the Oakley iridium lens reflection... hhaahha


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

sinus123 said:


> Glad to know it's you... That puts my mind at ease... hehehe...
> Thanks for the compliment... Anyway, this watch was modded with a gold shroud and a flame AR double dome crystal... Kinda like the Oakley iridium lens reflection... hhaahha


Lol, Sure I understand and absolutely no worries
??. Wow, just beautiful, I need to get a shroud from you, seen a couple you had listed and definitely on my list also. It looks just fire ? with the AR iridium reflection, I don't see those mods too often but the balance and contrast of the shroud is really nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

The Charm of Vintage 😍

Consider subscribing to my IG for more content: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CS2O7awribq/


----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

Today I caught the sunburst on 147.. amazing dial..


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Perfect day to daily my Seiko
















Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBDX014&#8230;.Happy Saturday!! >>>


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Seiko Wired. I think this is the only watch model line made by Seiko that has a VH31 movement.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Sunday!!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBGH277


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10 (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

6010


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Monster Monday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Really like this shade of blue 😉

Check out and subscribe to my IG for more content: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CS9LneLjRug/


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Chidling (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

I guess this belongs here since it's a Seiko.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Indiglo92 said:


> Nice watch!How do you like you like it? I just ordered a very similar model from eBay an Wire AGAVJ 407. Its the same as yours but has a stainless steel case and a blue leather strap.


Hi. I have black Wired for four months. It is getting most of my wrist time. I have only two watches at the moment, so it is quite easy to accomplish. Second one is blue Wired AGAW 403 on the rubber.

Some positives and negatives:

extremely accurate (minus one second per month)
seconds hand ticks 4 times a second, looks like an automatic movement
intriguing case shape and colors
nice bezel action
no date (clean look)
nice size (45 mm), feels good on my 19 cm wrist

quite heavy (162 grams) on the bracelet (relative)
weak lume (weaker than Seiko standards)
rattle from the clasp in the bracelet

Summary: nice watch with excellent (imho) value for money. I paid 146 EURO including shipment from Japan.










Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Stanhope (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Some great looking SKXs on this page!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Giugiaro Design


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Thought I'd give this one last wear before listing it for sale... I might be re-bonding with it though


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBGH279


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DECO665 (Jun 1, 2013)

Just arrived today from a very nice Reddit seller. Lightly used with box/paper but without the bracelet for $425.00 Decent deal I think. I'm not a big bracelet fan anyway.










Took a gray nato I had and turned it into a two-piece. Not the worst sewing job in history, ha ha.

For a 40mm watch it's impressive how much smaller these Alpinist watches wear.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Time with Granddaughter!!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## Copterguy (Aug 8, 2021)

Got yesterday


----------



## sinus123 (Feb 1, 2015)

LE Astron&#8230;


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Swapping out the bracelet for a rubber strap on this MM200










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Another mm









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

Archangel FX said:


> Time with Granddaughter!!
> View attachment 16083869


Wow... this made my day. Enjoy your watch and grandkids with good health..


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

After numerous months of homeworking in casual clothes, I chose my dear skyliner to pair with my suit 😉

Check out my IG for more content: aquaterralover

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTFEVIuDekX/


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Darth Friday>>>


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

7548-700 on Uncle Seiko Z199

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Today's addiction !


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

This again today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Seiko 5 DX 6106-6000


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## BrainStorm (Apr 29, 2021)

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Okinawa Turtle









Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

6159-7001 and its SPB reissue version the SPB079
















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SUNDAY&#8230;SBBN011>>>







*


----------



## JayV007 (May 7, 2019)

6306-7000


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko Sunday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼🙏🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Darth


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Made it to the beach. Now if Ida would just GTFO.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> 6159-7001 and its SPB reissue version the SPB079
> View attachment 16089328
> View attachment 16089330
> 
> ...


Fabulous pair 
The 079 works so well with the hands from the 300 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA117/SRPG35


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Time-Machines (Dec 30, 2013)

Love Seiko's. Unfortunately I don't currently have one to show off. Y'all's are nice though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Breakfast view



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

I'm with you.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

Monster Monday


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## aero1977 (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

Turtle Tuesday.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


She's 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Sunrise on the Golden Emperor!!


----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

She's modded but still a Seiko at heart. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Let's add some colors in life ?

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTPZyzEjUHy/


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food. Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pjmariner (Aug 31, 2021)

Lurking for years, I guess time to join in


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

Wrestler Wednesday


----------



## cremebrulee (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy 007> Wednesday!


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm always cautious when I put this strap on, I feel like I want to wear a t-shirt which says "No, it's not the original strap!" But then I have to remind myself... No one in the real world cares!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante80 (Dec 5, 2020)

Good afternoon, cocktail time today!


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Japan-exclusive SBDY005 Ninja Turtle LE 300










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SLA041 today>>>


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Presage SSA351J1


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

A little bit of colors does not hurt😎

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTVC8kZjOoX/


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SRPG39/SBSA119


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

gshock626 said:


> SRPG39/SBSA119


That's nice!


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Flashback Friday! This lovely tropical green Seiko recraft for today.

Wrist roll: September 3, 2021: #flashbackfriday #funkyfriday #seikorecraft #seikoautomatic #shorts #watchshorts









Main watches IG: Login • Instagram

B&W watches IG:








B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah) • Instagram photos and videos


247 Followers, 31 Following, 353 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah)




instagram.com





Watch collages IG:








Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps) • Instagram photos and videos


540 Followers, 94 Following, 2,604 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps)




instagram.com





YouTube: https://youtube.com/user/ytnaganaga


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBDX016 GOLD OCEAN >>>














*


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

"Superior" Seiko Land Monster for Seiko Saturday.

Wrist roll: September 4, 2021: #seiko #seikolandmonster #seikosuperior #seikolimitededition #shorts #watchshorts









Main watches IG: Login • Instagram

B&W watches IG:








B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah) • Instagram photos and videos


247 Followers, 31 Following, 353 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah)




instagram.com





Watch collages IG:








Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps) • Instagram photos and videos


540 Followers, 94 Following, 2,604 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps)




instagram.com





YouTube: https://youtube.com/user/ytnaganaga


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

'85 7548-7010


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SLA051


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA047/SRPE57


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Darth


----------



## Copterguy (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

gshock626 said:


> SBSA047/SRPE57


Great pic.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sbdx012









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## gobbi (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SLA051 again today&#8230;..


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

Shogun Saturday, straight from the box to the pool side, haven't even bothered to set the time.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Goldie >>>


----------



## Frugalwatcher (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

After a 9 hour drive we're back home from the beach. Probably won't move off the couch until bedtime.


----------



## tregaskin (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA059/SRPE69


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Rarely-seen white, Japan dial SNZH51 Sport Diver










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Seiko Skyliner x Adidas 😎

Follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTerx8rjSvA/


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBBN011>>>







*


----------



## Frugalwatcher (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## marcs (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16105857


I really like that watch.

Can you tell me the reference number please.

Thanks

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

crazybywatches said:


> I really like that watch.
> 
> Can you tell me the reference number please.
> 
> ...


Certainly, it's SNKH99J1

Might be tricky to find now but I think watches 88 has it in stock.


----------



## jwernatl (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Seiko x Adidas x St Dupont 😎

Follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTh6pzcs58s/


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Mido said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful watches there pal


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

007 Today>>>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## marcs (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden T>>>


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food. Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My desk is approx. 17m above sea level, so I should be ok&#8230;..


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Monster


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite dial Turtle










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Wired (V742-7A90) bought for 6 and half Euro.



















Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

007 since lunch&#8230;


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SRP777


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

HAGWE chaps









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Back to Black 😎

Follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTrbZUNglZh/


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Instagram: watchutalkingabt
> View attachment 16114351


This one is growing on me, looks very nice 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

alex79 said:


> This one is growing on me, looks very nice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's one of my current faves. Definitely a huge plus it having a green dial as it's my fave color


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

red is nice ...


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> View attachment 16114985


Remembering and never forgotten my friend


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

MM300 for Seiko Sunday&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt

Signing off for the day with the SPB207 getting ready to change its date.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBDC105/SPB147


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I put a Barton leather NATO on the old Seiko Sunny Side Up today. It has faux wire lugs so it made sense.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tohb (Dec 26, 2019)

A small Seiko Dolce dress watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBDX011>>>







*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

INTERNATIONAL CHOCOLATE DAY


----------



## bdjansen (Mar 26, 2017)

Alpinist in the alpine


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The highlight of the slim-cased 6309 diver lineup: 6309-729B










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Tuesday morning!!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

SARB017


----------



## dslinc (Feb 25, 2014)

tro_jan said:


> Anthracite dial Turtle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What bracelet is this? It looks good

3dlanes.com


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

dslinc said:


> What bracelet is this? It looks good
> 
> 3dlanes.com


It's Z199 from Uncle Seiko

Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## gnmc (Sep 5, 2021)

journeyforce said:


> Seiko Astron GPS


----------



## gnmc (Sep 5, 2021)

Seiko Astron GPS, alway's on time, today and everyday


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Feels like an Oceancruiser kinda Wednesday&#8230;


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mediasapiens (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

Afternoon strap change...it is just too hot out for a solid leather, or a bracelet.


----------



## dslinc (Feb 25, 2014)

tro_jan said:


> It's Z199 from Uncle Seiko
> 
> Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


Will have to add it to my list hahaha

3dlanes.com


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

This evening>>>


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NYDan (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again........


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Thursday!!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Seiko's first water resistant watch, the Cronos Sea Horse J13032. This one is from 1961.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SNDD91


----------



## Abhishek.b27 (May 20, 2019)

PADI Samurai today.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Wheels on the bus go round & round.........


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Alpinist paired with its Seiko D3A7AB oyster strap










Jan Raymund @ instagram.com/janwatch3s


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13J1 today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Orient Star ⭐

follow me on IG: aquaterralover

__
http://instagr.am/p/CT9iqYBg8_E/


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Nice blue dial 😉

follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUANuVHM1L3/


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sevenbark (Apr 10, 2014)

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16129990


What model# is that?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

My 3 Orient Star 🦄🦄🦄

Follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUA_d8_L6g6/


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sevenbark said:


> What model# is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


SNK381k1.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

This again.


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Am liking the artisanal dials of Presage.

Over the weekend, it was the Blue Enamel








Today it's Arita Porcelain 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## old45 (Jan 21, 2017)

SARX055, arrived yesterday.

Perfect size, 40mm and under 12mm thick, titanium means it is very light, love the texture on the dial, think I've found my new daily for a while. Only knock as per other reviews out there is no micro-adjust on the bracelet.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 16132123


I really like this one, all it needs is a black day-date wheel


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

'58 C-172&#8230;. Beautiful Day!!


----------



## BrainStorm (Apr 29, 2021)

SPB143









Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A 1984 7A48-7000 Chronograph with Moonphase. And a 1983 ad from Seiko.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The GRAIL has arrived


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

Archangel FX said:


> '58 C-172&#8230;. Beautiful Day!!
> View attachment 16132552


Love the old Cessnas! Lots of time in a 172 prior to getting my Tiger. Very cool!


----------



## NobruX (Oct 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jascolli (Mar 2, 2015)

New Sumo


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This one 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## socaldan (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

We can have great pleasure wearing a modest Seiko 😎

Follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUIoKApArx5/


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

My newest arrived Monday. SLA053


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The "Pepsi" 7002-7039 transitional diver, mounted on its model-designated -and equally elusive - 4233ZG oyster bracelet.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## MJB1264 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Zendero (Sep 21, 2021)

Can't resist this blue dial


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Vintage 1988 Pulsar by Seiko.
Joe


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

This old thing:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Friday!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Just a Seiko.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Saturday!! It starting to look like fall&#8230;


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Go Cards!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Hexanaut (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Ndrew19 (May 21, 2019)

Sharing across my Land Shark!


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 16143078


Wish Seiko still made watches as lovely as that


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Merienda cena with the versatile SBDC061/ SPB077


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OM


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Baby Arnie today


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## octas (Nov 16, 2016)

BFK in black


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Zendero (Sep 21, 2021)

SRPG47 on a Strapcode Goma BOR


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Just picked up this SPB0851. Very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Back to work so picked a dark watch to match the mood.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HockeyDad (Sep 28, 2021)

This has become my go-to and loving it!


----------



## HockeyDad (Sep 28, 2021)

gshock626 said:


> 1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


Stunning!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The Emperor today>>>


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Back to work so picked a dark watch to match the mood.
> 
> View attachment 16145649


Mood's lighter today. Alcohol helps.


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Seiko Skyliner 😍😍😍

Follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUYKWchgYwB/


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## BrainStorm (Apr 29, 2021)

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## donvegas (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Zendero (Sep 21, 2021)

SNKM97 on a Diesel Strap









It looks a tad large from this angle 😀


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## LongHollow (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Pic from my files of my 1st SAMURAI !!! Just love this Bad Boy !! & below, todays wear.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Arnie.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Almost to the weekend. Time to button down and be professional to finish out the workweek.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## mask1196nyc (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Super Jubilee today. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

TGIF>>>


----------



## CDJ357 (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1972 Lord Matic 5606-7191


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A hard to find, vintage orange 6309-729B diver


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

SARB 017


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

This _would_ be on my wrist but the Strelux integrated  bracelet is too short, need to put an extender on it.
BTW, does anyone know how to get the springbars out and remove the bracelet? Never seen one like this before.


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Red is the new Black, Blue, Green…

Follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUhb_5bAFMj/


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## mte78 (Oct 2, 2021)

Manta


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

7548-7009 SQ Diver from August 1984, in collector's condition


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN007 for Sunday!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Love this King Seiko reissue. It’s like a SARB033/5, which I love, but with design elements and a calibre (6L) that are a step or two up… and a history with longer roots.






































——————
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Shogun!


----------



## klenboy (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko "Tubbataha" Monster


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

You can't get more Seiko than this!


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Wearing this old thing today. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MARINEMASTER 300







*


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Nighthawk23 (Aug 13, 2021)

Monster SRPD27


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kyle007 (Feb 13, 2011)

Love my new SRPD, what a gorgeous dial! Match with my old good brown strap.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Darth Vader


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

OEM bracelet has started being a PITA with the dive-extension digging into my wrist. Swapped it out for a two-piece Zulu while I wait for my Uncle Seiko GL831 to arrive. Thanks for the steer @5959HH 👍🏻😊


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

I've been told I'm not serious enough, but now I think I've got the perfect disguise.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> OEM bracelet has started being a PITA with the dive-extension digging into my wrist. Swapped it out for a two-piece Zulu while I wait for my Uncle Seiko GL831 to arrive. Thanks for the steer @5959HH
> View attachment 16165360


The US GL831’s are the most comfortable straps I currently own. The GL831 is also Uncle Seiko’s favorite as well.


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

5959HH said:


> The US GL831’s are the most comfortable straps I currently own. The GL831 is also Uncle Seiko’s favorite as well.


The GL831 is a masterpiece of a strap. Without doubt, it is THE most comfortable strap out there.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SCVS013


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

ASTROS win the first game of the ALDS playoffs >>>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Friday!


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> Friday!
> View attachment 16167593


Hope your team won last night my friend


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Cover Drive said:


> Hope your team won last night my friend


Thank you!! As of just now, they have won their second game of a 5 game series

btw, I did see an SKX009 in the wild at the stadium last night!


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1958 Cronos J14021


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

This one for today…











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SNZH Sunday


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Hexanaut (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## CubsWin27 (Apr 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Darth


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MM600 GMT







*


----------



## universal_cynic (Feb 4, 2017)

Game over, man!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 King Seiko 4502-8000


----------



## xj40 (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

universal_cynic said:


> Game over, man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mostly


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*LANDMASTER!! …Can you see the red in the dial 














*


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


>


Nice group. 5.56?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Delete


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pilot2 said:


> Nice group. 5.56?


Thanks..... Walther PDP Compact 9mm handgun at 7 yards.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Solar!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

S23611j1….🐟


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Do yu like this combo with the jubilee bracelet ? 😉

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CU74t1Kg7d9/


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Loving this watch!




















——————
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful no-compass modern Alpinist from Seiko for climbing over hump day. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

No...NOT a Bruce Lee


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Wristshot with *Seiko Samurai Limited Edition*

*


  




*


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Time Seller said:


> No...NOT a Bruce Lee
> View attachment 16176107


Now THAT is the type of watch Seiko should still be producing! I am currently eyeing up a Pogue at the moment


----------



## syahrulfathi (Sep 27, 2021)

Calling all bluemo


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## sanman28 (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## RAIJIN (Aug 31, 2011)

Seiko mods










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAIJIN (Aug 31, 2011)

My blue Seiko mod is 43mm and I put non standard Seiko hands because I like the dagger hands , I think that’s what they are 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16176955
> View attachment 16176956
> View attachment 16176957
> View attachment 16176958
> ...


Oh dear, you may have just earned this Presage a new nickname…

Introducing the Presage lineup, the Manhattan, the Margarita, the Martini, and… The Lentil!


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Seiko Alpinist reinterpretation in green for Throwback Thursday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Midday change


----------



## Seven7 (Jul 15, 2021)

SNKK13


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

SBDY109 Ice Frost😊👍🏼👍🏼🖖🏼😷


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Time Seller said:


> Midday change
> View attachment 16178384


Dream. Watch.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

007>>>


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

The charm of vintage. Do you like?

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVB1gLzKqbP/


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful Seiko Champion Alpinist for flashback Friday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

When I look at this on my wrist, I think to myself, "Why do I wear anything else?". 🤔


----------



## Colin Len (Aug 26, 2021)

Time Seller said:


> When I look at this on my wrist, I think to myself, "Why do I wear anything else?". 🤔
> View attachment 16180067


Absolutely beautiful! This is my first time seeing this version and I love it!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Colin Len said:


> Absolutely beautiful! This is my first time seeing this version and I love it!


Thanks! 🙏


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Friday!!


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The modern "shark teeth" Alpinist with the compass for Seiko Saturday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Just Released Crimson Red Seiko Presage Sharp Edge SPB227


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Solar PADI Tuna!


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Was reading about the new Seiko 5's and I decided to wear my basic Seikos today. Sadly has less function than the day-date auto Seiko 5's. Well, I'll just have to get over it with time . . . 😢


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day two with the Seiko SKX009 on Strapcode Super Jubilee.






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 King Seiko 45-7000


----------



## BrainStorm (Apr 29, 2021)

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*LANDMASTER SUMMITER >>>














*


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

Sunday


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Darth


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Work is boring, so here with just a boring 3 hander Seiko with a date . . .


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Archangel FX said:


> View attachment 16186596


Gorgeous. And I prefer those hands.

Every time you post a pic I’m going to remind you.


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1962 King Seiko “First” J14102E


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Archangel FX said:


> View attachment 16186596


They look gorgeous and the watch looks great as well 🤣


----------



## madrao (Oct 19, 2021)

Just picked up one of these 5KX today. Absolutely loving the feel of it. Great value for the price!!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Just a simple 3 hander.


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

"Smurf" Sport Diver with the Made in Japan dial


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Seiko Skyliner, a taste of GS 😍

Check out my IG for more content: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVPXQLEgxDz/


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Squaretail (Nov 19, 2020)

I love this thing.


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

I wear it every now and then when I start to consider selling it. Haha











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Friday Goldie!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## x_Red_Beard_x (Dec 3, 2020)

I like older Seiko divers


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Just in today--my first Seiko!


----------



## llntz (Feb 10, 2021)

Seiko King Turtle 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Ruby (Jun 4, 2021)

My favorite Seiko (of several that I own) is this 1976 Seiko 7009-8139 in absolutely remarkable condition. This has a nice silver dial with gold plated case and hands. The two-tone "beads of rice" bracelet is comfortable if difficult to adjust for length.This watch was a present from my wife on the occasion of our wedding in April 1977. After service of the movement, cleaning of the case, crystal, and band, it runs beautifully, keeping excellent time.


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

SKX007 PVD Sapphire Crystal


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The "S" in Seiko stands for Salmon.


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

The working class man’s explorer. Bracelet arriving today which will be great.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## saint-lnd (Jul 1, 2010)

Will wear this Seiko solar Arnie on a leather band and without the plastic tuna can.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Weekend ET>>>


----------



## x_Red_Beard_x (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BrainStorm (Apr 29, 2021)

My darling on San martin strap.









Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SDKA001


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite Turtle for the afternoon


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

tro_jan said:


> The "S" in Seiko stands for Salmon.


The one and only Seiko that still to this day I kick myself hard for not getting...was $350 new when I had the chance...I still dream hopefully of these Seikos coming out in a Salmon dial


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

On bracelet today.


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Leisurely Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Sunday afternoon!


----------



## Hawaiian_Betty (Jan 13, 2021)

SARB017


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1965 Grand Seiko “Second” 5722-9990


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

I put a sapphire in this last night. I wanted to keep it stock but the previous owner either dusted the crystal with something to tint it or it had an aftermarket crystal with failing AR. I did find a 10/2020 service date scratched into the case back which was a really nice surprise. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Afternoon switch


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko 5 SRPD65K3


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Have a good day 😉

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Down on the beach









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

spireitman said:


> Down on the beach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate, I’ve given you a like just for been at the beach in this weather. It’s not good where I am!


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Cover Drive said:


> Mate, I’ve given you a like just for been at the beach in this weather. It’s not good where I am!


 really nice in Northumberland - UK 

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

27 - 11









Enviado de meu SM-G780G usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

TravisMorgan said:


> View attachment 16202094


Proof positive that there is no excuse not to lume a dress watch! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Hump Day!!


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## xj40 (Sep 24, 2009)

View attachment 16204174


----------



## xj40 (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

At the airport


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

Waiting on an oil change.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Cool front came thru…blowing like crazy!


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

My 779 morning swim watch..


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 16205778


Timeseller my friend…. You have a stunning collection of old school Seiko’s. Love seeing your posts. Just got myself a 6139 which I am not allowed to have until my birthday.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Cover Drive said:


> Timeseller my friend…. You have a stunning collection of old school Seiko’s. Love seeing your posts. Just got myself a 6139 which I am not allowed to have until my birthday.


Many thanks for the kind words.🙏
I'm looking forward to seeing your 6139 when you're ready to post it.


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

Approaching cocktail time


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Afternoon de"light" 😊


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

A little bit of Red 😉

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVnZ42bsSPP/


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Richmond C. (Oct 20, 2021)

Loving the srpg37 on a perlon strap.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Oldie Goldie!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one for the last 3 days, but I've too busy to post with the new job.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

The “Green Hornet” SPB031 Sumo 50th Anni..


----------



## x_Red_Beard_x (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Can't keep this off my wrist !!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

MM200. Has to be one of my favourite cases. Love the aesthetics and very comfortable.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

6145-8000 from 1969


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The 5kx for Seiko Saturday!

It's a celebration of Seiko everyday watches: Can take a beating, and look good while taking a beating!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## mte78 (Oct 2, 2021)

Modded crystal, hands, with Aqualume dial:


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

I only have a few "smaller" watches, but this one is one of my favorites, and still minty.


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

Been looking at it all day, I prefer the darker dial on the k 🤷‍♂️


----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Sunday's SRPB


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Whiskey&Watch (May 4, 2020)

Seiko SBDA005- the first orange Samurai!


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## mte78 (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## canary301 (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Beautiful Sunday!


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Lots of orange dials today


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## chrisnic (Feb 17, 2019)

Hope everyone is having a SPOOKY Halloween!


----------



## nickant44 (May 15, 2013)

*Seiko Alpinist SPB123J on brown leather​*








​*​*


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Grey suede on the Ginza Alpinist


----------



## 54lzy (Nov 1, 2021)

It is a little beat up, but here is my grandfather’s Seiko LM which was my first mechanical watch.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*DARTH Monday!







*


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Seiko Presage Cocktail time Manhattan this Tuesday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

An SBEP003 arrived in the mail today from Japan.


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

It makes me happy.


----------



## x_Red_Beard_x (Dec 3, 2020)

Low Speed, High Drag


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

The old classic today 









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

The old classic today 









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Fisco (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

ET>>>


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Gradient blue


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Moe Mentzentyme (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Zendero (Sep 21, 2021)

SNKM97, on a super engineer bracelet










A tad chunky and heavy, but I just love it.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Zendero said:


> SNKM97, on a super engineer bracelet
> 
> View attachment 16218865
> 
> ...


I really do think the SNK will go down as a modern day Seiko classic. They are a lovely looking watch and a good size too.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MM300







*


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Zendero (Sep 21, 2021)

SRPG47 on a Strapcode GOMA BOR


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Another day at the office.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Last Gen…


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 16221823


That’s absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> That’s absolutely gorgeous


Thanks, appreciate your comment... 🙏


----------



## Vontura (Nov 4, 2021)

Seiko 5 Sportsmatic Super from 1967


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Just arrived...









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## MeapSecurity (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

MAD777 said:


> Just arrived...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations, you've acquired a destined future classic !


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Seikok (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Seikok (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Seikok (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Seikok (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBGH277


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Makes people look twice


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Sunday y’all!


----------



## Zendero (Sep 21, 2021)

SNKM97 on a BINLUN Nato (commonly reserved for my G-Shock GA-900A-1A9ER).










More of a test in order to check how a Nato would benefit the watch (but can't say I totally dislike the {mis}match).


----------



## Zendero (Sep 21, 2021)

gshock626 said:


> SBGH277


Don't know what I like more... Your watches or your photo skills.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Zendero said:


> Don't know what I like more... Your watches or your photo skills.


 Appreciate it!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## nickvig (Jun 30, 2011)

SRPD23


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## tikander (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Gungoboom85 (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

.


----------



## demPho (Sep 11, 2021)

First post. My new SSC813, the “Sei-tona.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## demPho (Sep 11, 2021)

Ok, I’ll do another: SKX007 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## demPho (Sep 11, 2021)

MAD777 said:


>


Fancy seeing you here. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nickvig (Jun 30, 2011)

SARY55 JDM Export model


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

My first Seiko in quite awhile….


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Seikok (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Seikok (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## demPho (Sep 11, 2021)

SRPG35 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikok (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

No fancy staging or props required.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Zendero (Sep 21, 2021)

SRPE57 on the OEM bracelet.


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Red is the new black ? What do you think ? 😍
#wz0041dv 

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWDdGexrexO/


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Old school


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

From 1976.


IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The oldie Goldie!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

59yukon01 said:


>


Loving that bracelet


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

Just got this in today.


----------



## Seikok (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## nickvig (Jun 30, 2011)

Seiko Sports 150 Chronograph


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

I know, dates wrong, wearing it to charge the batt while mowin' lawns !! 😎


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Prospex Sky


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBGH279


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Orange Samurai today. Yay!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## nickvig (Jun 30, 2011)

Seiko 7T94-0AH0


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Thursday!!


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Well aged SKX009 J


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Something for Friday.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

6138 from 1972. Just arrived, What a BEAUty!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

a to the k said:


> 6138 from 1972. Just arrived, What a BEAUty!
> View attachment 16233462
> 
> 
> View attachment 16233463


That looks like NOS 😍👍


----------



## marcs (Nov 12, 2012)

It’s a BEAUt Clark! 🎄



a to the k said:


> 6138 from 1972. Just arrived, What a BEAUty!
> View attachment 16233462
> 
> 
> View attachment 16233463


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Russ1965 said:


> That looks like NOS 😍👍


Well, not NOS, but good in shape for its age - like me


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Zendero (Sep 21, 2021)

SRPE57 on a Tropical rubber bracelet (Strapcode). 










Got the hint from a photo on WUS (@gshock626, I believe) and I won't be coming back for the OEM one so soon. 

😜


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Friday!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Zendero said:


> SRPE57 on a Tropical rubber bracelet (Strapcode).
> 
> View attachment 16234245
> 
> ...


Looking good!


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dcreed (Nov 8, 2021)

seiko 5 7s26


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

New Prospex Quartz


----------



## Gungoboom85 (Nov 5, 2021)

Same SNZG with a new leather strap. My Hamilton showed up today and I haven't even worn it because this Seiko has just started to grow on me. Even if it isn't the most accurate.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

6138, born in 1972


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Seiko 5 DX 6106-6000


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## wolffs (Oct 3, 2020)

8.5” wrist
SRPE75K1


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

I was looking to buy an SKX variant to wear as a beater for vacations and trips but got frustrated with the increasingly steeper prices (which is understandable for something no longer produced). So I said F-it and drove to the local AD and picked up this SPB240 instead. LOL, for f’s sake, if I’m going to spend a certain amount of dough, it might as well hack and wind. This will do as a vacation beater.





























——————
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

powerband said:


> I was looking to buy an SKX variant to wear as a beater for vacations and trips but got frustrated with the increasingly steeper prices (which is understandable for something no longer produced). So I said F-it and drove to the local AD and picked up this SPB240 instead. LOL, for f’s sake, if I’m going to spend a certain amount of dough, it might as well hack and wind. This will do as a vacation beater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An excellent choice!


----------



## Whiskey&Watch (May 4, 2020)

Seiko SARB017 on the OEM bracelet.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Archangel FX said:


> An excellent choice!


Thank you. Unfortunately, I have my suspicion that this is a fake Seiko—the alignments of bezel, hands and date wheel in the date window are perfect. 


——————
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

red Sunday with 6138


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## demPho (Sep 11, 2021)

Breakfast with the SSC813


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Quick question: does the SPB240 belong on the MM strap, or the bracelet? I’m currently indifferent so looking for your opinion.




















——————
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

It looks great on both. I’d probably wear it on the strap most of the time


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

powerband said:


> Quick question: does the SPB240 belong on the MM strap, or the bracelet? I’m currently indifferent so looking for your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both…but I would switch between them occasionally.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

014. …copper tuna this Sunday!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA059/SRPE69


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SRP159J1


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bam49 (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Bonetto Cinturini ZULUDIVER 328


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

6138


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Limited Edition Topper Ninja


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

E.T.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SLA049 again today


----------



## Ax01 (Oct 31, 2021)

This dial is amazing!


----------



## krstin (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

This thing again









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

powerband said:


> I was looking to buy an SKX variant to wear as a beater for vacations and trips but got frustrated with the increasingly steeper prices (which is understandable for something no longer produced). So I said F-it and drove to the local AD and picked up this SPB240 instead. LOL, for f’s sake, if I’m going to spend a certain amount of dough, it might as well hack and wind. This will do as a vacation beater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And a worthy purchase in my books !!!


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKXA35, 1st Gen dial


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Feast your eyes on this 21-ish year old titanium Pipin Perpetual Calendar. Love the fact that it's 2 years older than my daughter who's in college lol. Model number is SBCM003 and the 8F35 movt is supposed to be accurate to +- 20 spy. Bonus: the seconds hand hits all the markers perfectly 

















I managed to figure out the battery/settings last night. It needs some serious cleaning which I'll work on today starting with the bracelet in the ultrasonic. Then some case/bracelet brushing. I'm thinking of removing the cyclops, but I don't want to damage the crystal trying that.

P.S. Found a catalog listing from 2000:


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## kungfuleg (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SSA067


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Wednesday afternoon SEIKO


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Humpday Emperor >>>


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Sarxy-McSarx…


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

SARB.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)

Turtle got new clothes, I like it


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold Ocean today>>>


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

6138. 
Stylewise it's like with cars: These were the best days. Anyway. Stay safe.


----------



## Walt Kimbrough (Jul 22, 2013)

Quite happy with my SNJ027/Arnie.


----------



## mlahm91 (Dec 26, 2016)

Dreem1er said:


> View attachment 16245933


Strap really ties it all together, looking good!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bzr (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yesterday and Today


----------



## demPho (Sep 11, 2021)

This one doesn’t want to go back in the box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyboots (Feb 21, 2017)

Turtles and Paintballs


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)

Modded SKX009. I hope this rate continues as the NH36 was running about +25 seconds a day when I installed it. I did an initial regulation which got it down to +10 seconds, but it has settled in to less than 1 second a day. Fingers crossed.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Friday!!


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

6138


----------



## eternalfear00 (Nov 10, 2021)

powerband said:


> Thank you. Unfortunately, I have my suspicion that this is a fake Seiko—the alignments of bezel, hands and date wheel in the date window are perfect.
> 
> 
> ——————
> Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


Is that a joke? is the sarb017 something that is faked? sorry if this is a common thing, new to the game.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## sector445 (May 30, 2013)

.


----------



## johnnyboots (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

eternalfear00 said:


> Is that a joke? is the sarb017 something that is faked? sorry if this is a common thing, new to the game.


Yes, a joke.  It’s known endearingly around here that Seiko doesn’t give a **** about alignment, so any perfectly aligned Seiko is viewed with suspicion. 


——————
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Baby turtle today









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

eternalfear00 said:


> Is that a joke? is the sarb017 something that is faked? sorry if this is a common thing, new to the game.


He's being sarcastic........


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Transitional 7002-7020 200m Diver


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Wearing my Sumo last few days, it remains my all time fav dive watch


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

I like blue 😁


----------



## eternalfear00 (Nov 10, 2021)

powerband said:


> Yes, a joke.  It’s known endearingly around here that Seiko doesn’t give a **** about alignment, so any perfectly aligned Seiko is viewed with suspicion.
> 
> Gotcha, I had no idea but that is really funny now that you explain it!
> ——————
> Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## Gungoboom85 (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Mojohand1 (Nov 16, 2021)

Newbie here.

Still one of my fave watches. Love the angles and contours. Would like to get a comparable model with spring drive someday. Excuse the various smudges!


----------



## Whiskey&Watch (May 4, 2020)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SRPE57/SBSA047


----------



## Gungoboom85 (Nov 5, 2021)

gshock626 said:


> SRPE57/SBSA047


That is a good looking watch. I love the simplicity. I enjoy the clean and functional look.


----------



## Maxgus (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Brisco1983 (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Brisco1983 said:


> View attachment 16251119


Beautiful….and your first post. >>> welcome to WUS!!


----------



## Brisco1983 (Nov 21, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> Beautiful….and your first post. >>> welcome to WUS!!


Thank You!


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The granddaddy case of Seiko's current divers: 7548 Quartz Diver from 1981


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Seiko Prospex SRPC44


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Have a great day

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Which one for Monday?


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

Seiko GPS Astron










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## highvista (Feb 19, 2008)

SPB151 on OEM silicone strap


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## demPho (Sep 11, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_sauce (Aug 8, 2015)

Pier fishing with my son on a Sunday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

An old Darth!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SRPG35/SBSA117


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

SRPB07J1









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

UFO Limited Edition Recraft


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)

SARB037


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Starting off the week with > > >


----------



## pjmariner (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SRPG39/SBSA119


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## EcuadorCollector (Feb 20, 2009)

Today's favorite!









Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## demPho (Sep 11, 2021)

Back again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBDC105/SPB147


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Working out on the balcony today since we’ve _finally_ got some nice weather!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Fine, sweeping second hand of a GS Spring Drive


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 16257499


That is a very nice and clean SBDA version.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

STO


----------



## Gungoboom85 (Nov 5, 2021)

Same SNK with a new strap.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

TagTime said:


> That is a very nice and clean SBDA version.


Appreciate your comment... 🙏


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## kungfuleg (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SRP777


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Darth Vadar!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Speedtimer


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving to those in the USA! Seiko SKX007 on Strapcode Super Jubilee today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

7015-8000 from November 1974


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Have a great day 👍

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a great day, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## demPho (Sep 11, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1961 Cronos Sea Horse J13032


----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Grab and go still (because of the impressive PR)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

SRP713 on a Hirsch Strap


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Yesterday we played hooky and went out on the boat for the day and had a standing rib roast for dinner


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## copan (Feb 11, 2006)

6309 auf der Bahn 

Marco


----------



## demPho (Sep 11, 2021)

the field


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

SPB143 - favorite dive design ever 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

Captain Willard


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

*Pink Moon *_( _...with apologies to Nick Drake_)~🎵.🎶_


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

007


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Very legible timepiece


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Still rocking the GS!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

MM for Saturday!


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The turtle can't be far behind, can it? The anthracite turtle with a ghosted bezel mod for this Sunday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Sunday!


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Love this one!


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

New watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

It’s time!!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16268243


New purchase?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Dedan said:


> New purchase?


Yes it is. I have no willpower!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

JohnM252 said:


> Yes it is. I have no willpower!


But great taste 👍


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

The final piece for the tropic strap on my Ginza arrived today. Not bad for £11.40 off eBay considering the Hamilton buckle, also 16mm cost over £30!

Strap looks the part completely now.










Also didn't notice the subtly sharp transition from polished to brushed on the side of the case until recently. This is fast becoming one of my new favourite watches in the box. Each watch has some historical significance / unique thing about it which I really enjoy.










Watch itself and wrist shot:


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 on Strapcode Angus Jubilee today.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 16268548


There is something about an orange triangular seconds hand. They never get used enough these days.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

mrk said:


> The final piece for the tropic strap on my Ginza arrived today. Not bad for £11.40 off eBay considering the Hamilton buckle, also 16mm cost over £30!
> 
> Strap looks the part completely now.
> 
> ...


Nice watch and a refreshingly different offering from Seiko. 
That said, it would have looked a lot better with just "Automatic" on the dial.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Darth!


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Time Seller said:


> Nice watch and a refreshingly different offering from Seiko.
> That said, it would have looked a lot better with just "Automatic" on the dial.


Hmm interesting, I think the Prospex logo is fine on the dial since the Prospex line is quite important in itself. The 20bar is not needed though. It's not a dive watch so no need to show the WR I guess. But then again 200M on a non dive watch is pretty rare so I guess they wanted to showcase that. Maybe the font could have been smaller or something but tbh it is fine as it is.


----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Really enjoying this classic, it has not had much wrist time over the last year or so. 3rd day now


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

wrong date ...


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Perpetual calendars are nice the day after a short month. Even accounts for leap years!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## WristRookie (Nov 30, 2021)

Seiko STBQ005. Love this no date look, tiny size. Painted and 'distressed' the shroud to make me feel more rugged.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB035 today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

WristRookie said:


> Seiko STBQ005. Love this no date look, tiny size. Painted and 'distressed' the shroud to make me feel more rugged.
> View attachment 16271295


Your first post!! Welcome to WUS!!!


----------



## WristRookie (Nov 30, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> Your first post!! Welcome to WUS!!!


thanks!! 
[insert mandatory 'long time lurker, first time poster' comment] haha


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## nickant44 (May 15, 2013)

Arrived this morning!
Seiko Prospex SBDC051/SPB051J


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## CadillacRich (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Sun was out ,time for charging.


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

srph11k1


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My Sumo has kicked the others out of rotation again


----------



## Fishintime (Sep 3, 2020)

Seiko 3rd gen monster sbdc025. Sapphire crystal and sumo second hand on a bonetto cinturini 300D for thaT sweet vanilla smell. It's a keeper and gets worn a lot.


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

SBDY085


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## ilarbe (Oct 12, 2020)

My first legit watch purchase... Seiko SARX033


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

VincentG said:


> My Sumo has kicked the others out of rotation again
> View attachment 16272727


I love my Gen 1 too.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good afternoon!


----------



## Seikorookie (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Feeling a little green today 😜


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBDC145/SPB241


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Got to love a Sunburst dial on a sunny day!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Strapcode Super Jubilee today. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

gshock626 said:


> SBDC145/SPB241


Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

sal4 said:


> Seiko SKX009 on Strapcode Super Jubilee today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks perfect.


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

The Black Knight


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Seiko 😍

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SPB241/SBDC145


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Spot on time after one week.







Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The big one for most of the day…then the other!


----------



## Titan7 (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

gshock626 said:


> SPB241/SBDC145


Got to get myself one of these, beautiful!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Afternoon fishing with the Knight


----------



## demPho (Sep 11, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Last night was the Christmas boat parade, it turned out to be the best one we have seen in the 15 years we have lived in this house


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Crafter Blue > Everest


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Seiko Safari


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

VincentG said:


> Last night was the Christmas boat parade, it turned out to be the best one we have seen in the 15 years we have lived in this house
> View attachment 16279398
> View attachment 16279400


Jupiter, Florida?


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I just finished installing new gaskets and crystal


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

VincentG said:


> Last night was the Christmas boat parade, it turned out to be the best one we have seen in the 15 years we have lived in this house
> View attachment 16279398
> View attachment 16279400


Jupiter Boat Parade?


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

LP49 said:


> View attachment 16278196
> 
> 
> Jupiter, Florida?


Venice Florida, Sarasota is next week but too far for us, we live less than 10 mins from Venice inlet


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nickant44 (May 15, 2013)

Seiko Super c1950's


----------



## Laith Faouri (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

VincentG said:


> Venice Florida, Sarasota is next week but too far for us, we live less than 10 mins from Venice inlet


Jupiter also had its boat parade last night!


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

LP49 said:


> Jupiter also had its boat parade last night!


Did you go? Ours was a huge turnout, lots of decorated boats over the top. We anchored 10' out of the channel and had live music at a condo party across the ICW, perfect weather. Best Christmas boat parade in the 15 years we have lived in Venice.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

007>>>


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Laith Faouri (Dec 6, 2021)

Laith Faouri said:


> View attachment 16280559





Laith Faouri said:


> View attachment 16280559










SRPE07J1 for today 8 inch wrist


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

nickant44 said:


> Seiko Super c1950's
> View attachment 16280551


How cool is that?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Goldie today!


----------



## nickant44 (May 15, 2013)

Seiko LordMatic Special 5216-7110


----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16282008


Beauty! Haven’t seen this one before. What is the ref number and year?


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

TagTime said:


> Beauty! Haven’t seen this one before. What is the ref number and year?


Thank you @TagTime!! 😊
Seiko x Nano Universe Meca-Quartz Chronograph 03/2020
SZSJ005 & SZSJ006


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)




----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

I used to own the SPB151 Willard and sold it in a round of consolidation. I have been missing that distinctive case shape so I decided to add it to the collection again. This time I went for the SLA051.









Is it worth double the price of the smaller Willard? My 1st impression is that it is. The additional size and upgraded movement are winners for me. I also really like the grey dial vs black and the subtle texture is very nice. The polished center lines on the bracelet are also a nice touch. I thought I wouldn't like the 4:30 date; but don't mind it in person. All on all, it's a keeper.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Watching the time waiting for my flight.









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Mini Turtle. 😷😊Tuesday ✌🏼🎄


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

7548>>>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Wednesday!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a marvelous Thursday, and stay safe and healthy, everybody!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SCVS013


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

The way of the Samurai 😊😷🎄


----------



## npl_texas (Jan 12, 2015)

How do you guys think this looks on my wrist?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

npl_texas said:


> How do you guys think this looks on my wrist?
> 
> View attachment 16287861


Perfect!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

‘Tis the season!


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

A lil color for this gloomy rainy day


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The last two Masters!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Tuna switch


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

👍🏼😷


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Laith Faouri (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Commandercody66 (Aug 31, 2018)

New arrival - custom build Ninja SKX+ YM


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

1969









1982











IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Gungoboom85 (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

I may have already posted these, do not recall.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Ol’ Flightmaster!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## EcuadorCollector (Feb 20, 2009)

This old thing from 1977









Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigglesPapi (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## mte78 (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## demPho (Sep 11, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I should really wear this 1978 Seiko Diver more often.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

All is well!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Finally some board shorts weather









Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

aphenomenon said:


> New boy here, if I may...my SPB211J1. I fell in love with the cathedral hands & 38mm size (for 6.25" wrist).
> View attachment 15959970


delayed reaction here but I was going to ask how you like this one after owner for a bit? I have had the green and now own the gray dial version but the brown has always struck me as rich and beautiful. It reminds me of a tropic gilt dial Explorer.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Big SUN (a dirty one)


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I am infatuated with this watch since new crystal and gaskets, it is running fabulously and has kicked everything but my work watch out of rotation.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Spot on time (+0 seconds) after 16 days on my wrist.










Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Gungoboom85 (Nov 5, 2021)

SNZG dial in a Namoki OD green field watch case.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Can't get enough of this watch now that I have the aged bezel insert fitted!


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Rocking the SBSA009 with a Clockwork Republic rubber strap and end links.


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

scooby-wrx said:


> Can't get enough of this watch now that I have the aged bezel insert fitted!
> 
> View attachment 16296066
> 
> View attachment 16296067


Love the bracelet that goes with it too. Adds that final touch of class.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Grandfather reissue >>>


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Just can't get enough of this watch.


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's been this one for the last 4 days but I've been too busy at work to post.


----------



## PossibleFailure (Dec 14, 2021)

My seiko 7a28-7100 that I (unfortunately) recently sold.


----------



## Magnumfloyd (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## plinius (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Yesterday










Today


----------



## brendvn (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Philbo24 (Feb 25, 2020)

Just arrived today


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Rattle rattle skx013 bracelet.....unbeatable comfort on the wrist.









Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Wearing the UFO yet again, but I wore this most of the day while working on my truck


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

SKX


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Sla039










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBDC151/SPB259


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

The 6306 - it was love at first sight and despite the passage of years this watch remains a favorite.


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Newly arrived today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Richmond C. (Oct 20, 2021)

Just bought yesterday, this is my last watch to close the year. Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

And my GS lite - (without actually being a GS) my 1964, 6218 35 jewel Weekdater…..clean, classic and dressy.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Old favorite of mine...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

1998 Seiko 1/100 Chrono


----------



## Laith Faouri (Dec 6, 2021)

King turtle 🐢
*86th leather co *


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I don’t often take public transport, it’s probably been about two and a half years, but I figured a Christmas dinner in the city is a good excuse to take a train… wearing two or three masks


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## northside (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Afternoon drive switch!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

My first (but certainly not last) Seiko.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Getting to be an oldie now but still a goldie.


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Can't stop wearing this one. This time back on the bracelet.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Early Christmas present.









Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

The Ginza Alpinist


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

007!


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

gshock626 said:


> The Ginza Alpinist


Damn! That is beautiful!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Not that I want only three watches, God forbid, but these three make me so happy!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dimitri39 (May 4, 2019)

occytron said:


> Can't stop wearing this one. This time back on the bracelet.
> View attachment 16303973


The mini-Turtle! _Exactly_ like the original legendary Turtle! Love the 42mm diameter.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Monster


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## jam.on.it (Jun 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

magste said:


>


That's beautiful.......................


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Anthonius said:


> View attachment 16307549


*PANDA !!







*


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Sunday!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Watching Aaron Rodgers throw TDs.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6105 from 1973...


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

SPB211J1 on tapered Seiko bracelet and Alpinist end links.


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## EcuadorCollector (Feb 20, 2009)

I changed out the original bracelet for this new modern one; really gave a whole new look to this Seiko 6139-6012. Now I'll wear it more often! 









Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 16310261
> 
> 
> View attachment 16310262


It’s nice to see COLOUR spelled/spelt correctly


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Not my cuppa tea at all, but something different.. 

Only wore it for a few hours to ensure it keeps good time and holds charge.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Monday!


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko SPC133P1


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

Sharp Edge GMT


----------



## tel.oneill (Dec 31, 2018)

Taken just a couple of days ago.


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Here it is









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

My entire watch "collection"...










Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Just an embarrassment of a Seiko, so much so Seiko won't even put their name on the front.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Laith Faouri (Dec 6, 2021)

Anthonius said:


> View attachment 16312066
> View attachment 16312067


That's interesting first time I see this !


----------



## Laith Faouri (Dec 6, 2021)

Arnie reissue gunmetal shroud and leather nato 8 inch wrist


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Following Monday's baby ice monster with the black monster. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

I see your SPB143 and I raise you a lower quality pic of another SPB143


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tel.oneill (Dec 31, 2018)

Battle weary BFK.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

NanoUniverse











Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Seiko Lord Marvel 5740-1990 (c. 1964)


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Sne541









Cheers Piowa


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Oldie Goldie!


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Just another basic Seiko . . .


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Each time I look at this beauty i almost have a retinal fracture 🤣

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Not sure why the lume showed up blue when I snapped this one


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## WristRookie (Nov 30, 2021)

Stbq005, painted the shroud black and knocked the edge off from playing with the bezel too much 😆 

Anyone know where to get extra shrouds for this model though? It would be fun to have khaki and olive spares to swap around. Or anyone custom 3D print for this size?


----------



## Alangep (Jul 28, 2016)

LP49 said:


> View attachment 16314673


which is? I'm lovin 'it


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Alangep said:


> which is? I'm lovin





Alangep said:


> which is? I'm lovin 'it


Seiko Prospex Speedtimer SSC813


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

NanoUniverse on president bracelet


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

My latest build with NH36 etc etc...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Airjoe72 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

And Turtle  vs. Pam1316. 










Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Airjoe72 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Can't get enough of this









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Christmas Eve!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6309 from 1982. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_seekerr (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

70° degree day for Christmas. Was hoping for 80°, so Santa almost got it right.


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

I’m the newest member of the club. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

….my new Seiko 5 with a dash of MAC-V SOG DNA.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Just another basic Seiko . . .
> 
> View attachment 16314711


I haven’t seen that dial on a Credor (or any watch!) before, looks amazing! Do you know the model number? I think this one will go on my long-term EBay search list


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

From the 'Greed is Good' decade:


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Merry Christmas









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO Bullhead and Bonnat Chuao 75%


----------



## tel.oneill (Dec 31, 2018)

New toy.


----------



## blakesfather1677 (Nov 5, 2021)

No wrist time yet, but on the way to the jewelers to get it fixed.. but a vintage Seiko non the less. I can't wait to give it some wrist time. If anyone knows about the watch, I would appreciate it for the knowledge. H556-5009




























Thanks in advance


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Tompie913 (Aug 15, 2017)

New perlon from Crown & Buckle for my Alpinist.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Some ice skating and biking in Austria.





































Cheers Piowa


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold Ocean >>>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

With the 007 in the pool(31°C);
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

blakesfather1677 said:


> No wrist time yet, but on the way to the jewelers to get it fixed.. but a vintage Seiko non the less. I can't wait to give it some wrist time. If anyone knows about the watch, I would appreciate it for the knowledge. H556-5009
> View attachment 16322015
> View attachment 16322016
> View attachment 16322017
> ...


Hello: it's a rare Seiko digi-ana,module 556 and according to the cover, from January 1984; I looked at the web and pinterest and there are similar, but not the same as yours; a colleague can give you more data about the clock; 
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

StephenR said:


> I haven’t seen that dial on a Credor (or any watch!) before, looks amazing! Do you know the model number? I think this one will go on my long-term EBay search list


GCBE993. It's a current model (both mine are), so I don't know about your luck with eBay.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

sleepyhead123 said:


> GCBE993. It's a current model (both mine are), so I don't know about your luck with eBay.


Hmmm, available from ‘Omicron Watch’ store… I’m not sure it would make it through customs at the moment!!


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

"coke"


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko PADI Turtle today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today with the  in the pool(33°) Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6309.-


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubsWin27 (Apr 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

600m SD GMT


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Duplicate Post.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko SPC131P1


----------



## Seize (Sep 30, 2019)

SARY057


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Astron SSH101J1


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today the Stargate;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 16326136


Hello;I'm not able to see the photo,its looks"broken";cheers!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

rubendefelippe said:


> Hello;I'm not able to see the photo,its looks"broken";cheers!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Thanks...but everything is fine here, must be an issue on your end.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6309-7290 the first of the 'Slim' cases....


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

gshock626 said:


> 1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


Love that linen dial, what a beauty.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Old faithful,
…damn, that watch looks good!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1958 Cronos J14021


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

longstride said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My SKX’s daddy!


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Seiko mecaquartz 6t63;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

2nd day on the wrist...


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's been the Shogun for the last 4 days.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

017 >>>


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

Trying out a new strap on the Padi turtle. I don't think it's working very well. Thoughts?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Atlas;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

This red dial 😍

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Gary Paul (Feb 27, 2021)

Love to swap straps on this one.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Arrived earlier today. Crazy packaging, but a very nice touch. 

SRPF71K1 - Gaara Version


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

‘21 is almost over! SBBN017 today>>>


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> ‘21 is almost over! SBBN017 today>>>
> View attachment 16331588
> 
> View attachment 16331587


Arch my friend…. If this thread gave out annual awards you and Time Seller (with his retro classics) would be picking up many trophies.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Cover Drive said:


> Arch my friend…. If this thread gave out annual awards you and Time Seller (with his retro classics) would be picking up many trophies.


Thank you for the kind words. I just passed my 5yr anniversary here, and its been a blast posting with y’all! I had 5 watches when I joined (all Seiko coincidentally)….so WUS can really open some rabbit holes


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

scooby-wrx said:


> Arrived earlier today. Crazy packaging, but a very nice touch.
> 
> SRPF71K1 - Gaara Version
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Enjoy that excellent Seiko very much! 
Regards!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Thank you sir, very different compared to the rest of my collection but couldn't turn the deal down so will certainly be put to good use.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ar15fonsi (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 King Seiko 4502-8000


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## taprosoft (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

My little grill;
Happy New Year!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Bit of orange for you.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

6106-8100 from July 1968


----------



## EdgarZ (May 24, 2021)

I finally tracked down an SRPD35 on watch exchange last week. I saw the listing 5 minutes after the guy posted so it was meant to be. I love the looks of this watch, and I paired it with a Barton Cordura/hybrid strap for a nice rugged look


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBDX014 ET. ….lookin’ forward to 2022!


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Back on the SKX for the last day of the year.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SNDD91


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)

HAPPY NEW YEAR 🎊🎊🎊


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Happy New Year everybody !









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

Seiko Pepsi and my new Ford Bronco to kick off 2022!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

In the wather with the 007;
Happy New Year for All!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Absolutely Love this all original aged 6139-6002


----------



## Airjoe72 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Lone Piper said:


> Seiko Pepsi and my new Ford Bronco to kick off 2022!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!; excellent combination of those two powers! Enjoy a lot in this new year; Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## yallerhon (Dec 29, 2021)

Have been enjoying my new SRPG57K ‘Save the Ocean’ Monster so much that I just ordered the rubber-strapped sibling to it.

A solid piece that wears smaller than the specs would indicate (I have a 17cm / 6.7in wrist), and demands attention from other watch-collecting friends; we all own pieces worth many times as much and all agree it’s stunning.


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

I swap the bracelet on the SPB207J1.


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Seiko Skyliner 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CYNHcmvMRKb/


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy New Year!! A pic with granddaughter….


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Darth Vader '76;
Happy Sunday!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris1956 (Feb 1, 2019)

anrex said:


> Wonder if there is an older thread, but I notice that there is not a current location for all Seiko's lovers to share. Decided to start this thread for my milestone post.





anrex said:


> Wonder if there is an older thread, but I notice that there is not a current location for all Seiko's lovers to share. Decided to start this thread for my milestone post.


----------



## Chris1956 (Feb 1, 2019)

MAD777 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Nice! The new Seiko Glycine -- the Syco?


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OM


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPE99 PADI Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1962 King Seiko J14102E


----------



## biff1971 (Jan 30, 2018)

My 3......


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Sunday!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Gilmour said:


>


Love the Stingray!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

H-link is so comfy, even if it lacks any micro-adjust…


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this sea urchin pepsi;
Regards!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Monday!


----------



## Spcxpilot00 (Jan 12, 2021)

Beautiful coffee dial!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today casual with this;
Regards!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Sumo


----------



## seibo (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## jayboy76 (Jan 4, 2022)

Just received a minty used Seiko SARX055 “baby snowflake” on a tan brown strap and am over the moon so decided to snap a shot of it on my table. 😍


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Jody1Kenobi (Mar 17, 2019)

Teal UFO SRPC13


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Still need to find a bezel for this guy and the crystal could use some Polywatch, but since I am working from home today, I figured why not.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Silver Tuna II today >>>


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Hawkeye72 (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

My two bulls today;
Regards!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## zenskar (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Subzero46 said:


> View attachment 16343586


I’ve got mine on today as well mate. Btw… apologies for not giving your boys better competition in the cricket … we are truly dreadful


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Hump Day! …just watching space junk de-orbit!


----------



## chili1619 (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## xring10 (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## tel.oneill (Dec 31, 2018)

Ta da!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

6139 '72;
Regards!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Thursday!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

59yukon01 said:


>


That 777 looks beautiful. A superb image.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cover Drive said:


> That 777 looks beautiful. A superb image.


Thanks........it's actually the anthracite dial SRPC23J.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16347351


So elegant! Beautiful that LM !, I love the Seiko vintages. Congratulations!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

rubendefelippe said:


> So elegant! Beautiful that LM !, I love the Seiko vintages. Congratulations!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Thanks very much 👍


----------



## pwanut (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## xring10 (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

I only do 1st gen 😉


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

New shoes for the SKX007


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Yacht Timer Quartz Chronograph from 1983


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Darth Friday!!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

SBBN007 - this and the Darth are probably the most user friendly day to day Tuna’s.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Pogue today;
Regards!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC017 solar today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16349723
> View attachment 16349724
> View attachment 16349725
> View attachment 16349726
> ...


Very nice show from Seikos!
Many Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Seiko Superior Land Monster automatic for Seiko Saturday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

rubendefelippe said:


> Very nice show from Seikos!
> Many Greetings!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Thank you kindly Ruben 😎👍🏽!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

Started the day with the sharp edge then switched to the turtle


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Laith Faouri (Dec 6, 2021)

Blue king 🐢


----------



## Stoney1 (Oct 30, 2021)

Tortoise


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EcuadorCollector (Feb 20, 2009)

1967 Seiko 6106-8040 Sealion M55 DX, 25 jewel automatic movement with a beautiful grey sunburst dial 
















Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Good day everyone... here goes my left wrist check.


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MM300







*


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 King Seiko 45-7000


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today in full sun this V158; Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1975 Lord Matic Special 5216-8020


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPE99 PADI Turtle on Strapcode Super Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sal4 said:


> Seiko SRPE99 PADI Turtle on Strapcode Super Jubilee today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I too have that same PADI Turtle although I generally wear it in an Uncle Seiko GL831 short strap but occasionally on metal bracelet.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SLA049 on an Uncle Seiko GL831 “Irezumi” Tatoo Diver short strap.


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Orient star ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ 😍

Check out my IG for more content: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

Time to make a phone call?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## RevoWution (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## demPho (Sep 11, 2021)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Goldie!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Pizzadontdie (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today the neo monster ;
Cheers!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

D’ Spoilsport!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6309-7049 on Bonetto Cinturini 324.


----------



## pjmariner (Aug 31, 2021)

Caught this one in the kitchen this afternoon. King Turtle.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13J1 today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RevoWution (Jun 1, 2014)

Green NATO sort of day for the SPB143J1


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Monday!


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB035 today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Seiko Prospex Sumo Ice Diver SPB179


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Seiko SRPH17 today. A nice mix of classic and modern elements that feels like the Seiko value prop I always appreciated.


----------



## demPho (Sep 11, 2021)

SSC813 came out to play today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bratz (Jul 26, 2018)

Baby Tuna


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Today's essentials.


----------



## yallerhon (Dec 29, 2021)

Just put a blue NATO on my ‘Save the Ocean’! Loving it. Takes it from being a big heavy ‘serious’ piece to something a little more fun for (the Australian) summer.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

OK so the pumpkins and witches are long gone but this remains.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The bear today;
Cheers!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster today. One of my favorite watches. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

SPB143 on a sailcloth


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Ar15fonsi (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tuna for a day of studying!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Uncle Seiko delivery today..









Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Ar15fonsi (Jun 3, 2012)

Mail arrived !!


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

Shogun on a sailcloth.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## northside (Nov 10, 2021)

Just received. Presage blue enamel SPB069. Changed the blue Seiko strap for a tan Di Modell alligator.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

northside said:


> Just received. Presage blue enamel SPB069. Changed the blue Seiko strap for a tan Di Modell alligator.
> 
> View attachment 16363565


Very cute and excellent Seiko Presage! 
I congratulate you and enjoy it very much! 
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Ar15fonsi said:


> Mail arrived !!
> View attachment 16362095
> 
> View attachment 16362096


Congratulations!!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today I took this military; Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Zendero (Sep 21, 2021)

(Still) stock SPB183 blue willard


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

This time on a custom made strap by HDSTRAPS


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this vintage Seiko 6139-7070;
Cheers!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good morning!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bratz (Jul 26, 2018)

Sumo


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Hot day with the turtle in your sauce;
Greetings!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Sarx033 😍

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Brightz SDGM001… might be my best fitting watch. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold Emp


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Started out this morning with the SKX007, then switched to the SARB017. It’s a Seiko Saturday! 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## bratz (Jul 26, 2018)

Turtle


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## timmat (Jan 4, 2022)

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16361891


What strap do you have that on? Looks good.


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

timmat said:


> What strap do you have that on? Looks good.


It's one of cheapest NATO straps quick release vintage.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Green nato with gold hardware, I call it ‘mil-spec-bling’


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Sunday morning!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today Seiko 6t63 mecaquartz;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

rubendefelippe said:


> Today Seiko 6t63 mecaquartz;
> Greetings!
> 
> 
> ...


Continuous movement of the second hand in the Seiko mecaquartz vs. Casio Edifice,Movement the jumps" of the second hand;





Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## mte78 (Oct 2, 2021)

O3 Willard:


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Set the date wrong, but oh well... SARB045


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Airjoe72 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Super Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Anthonius said:


> View attachment 16369135
> View attachment 16369136


Hello;the movement of the second hand of the your Astron is continuos?
Thanks!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)

rubendefelippe said:


> Hello;the movement of the second hand of the your Astron is continuos?
> Thanks!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Hi There! if by continuous do you mean like automatic then It’s not. Astrons are all quartz


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Anthonius said:


> Hi There! if by continuous do you mean like automatic then It’s not. Astrons are all quartz


Thanks for your answer; I already know that the Astron was the first quartz watch in the world; I just wanted to know if the new Astrons have a mechaquartz movement. 
Thanks and Cheers!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bratz (Jul 26, 2018)

Seiko 5


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

King Seiko SDKA001/SJE083


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

gshock626 said:


> King Seiko SDKA001/SJE083


Exquisite 👌


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Rekkr said:


> Which model is this?


SPB051j1.

This one comes with a bracelet. I bought an original rubber strap for it. 😊


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The fabulous Seiko PADI pepsi turtle for warding off the Monday Blues. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RLROCK (Jan 20, 2013)

My new Samurai Manta on a custom shark strap. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## horntk (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Airjoe72 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Monday!


----------



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)




----------



## demPho (Sep 11, 2021)

SKX came out to play a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

gone green


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Happy federal holiday.
Im at work🤨


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Narcoleptic Flarp (Jan 4, 2022)

Definitely my coolest Seiko!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The Bull Head today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Orient star ⭐ 

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Tuesday…


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Eyeshield25 (Jan 5, 2022)

Snxj89 "Datejust"


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Still wearing this today....pic is a couple of days old.









Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

After work change up.









Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNKE79j1.


----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16375496


Have you been on an acquisition spree of Seiko 5s John? 

You've been posting some beautiful watches this week 😍


----------



## rrchmnn (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Zendero (Sep 21, 2021)

Blue Willard once again


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Russ1965 said:


> Have you been on an acquisition spree of Seiko 5s John?
> 
> You've been posting some beautiful watches this week 😍


No, I'm moving house soon and found one of my old watch boxes. Haven't seen it in a few years.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

SPB259


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today flay with the 007;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

From the Seiko Superior Automatic line…. superior tuna >>>


----------



## EcuadorCollector (Feb 20, 2009)

The Greenie!









Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

SPB095


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

July 1970 Yachtman


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNKC51j1.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SUN065P1


----------



## manolito (Sep 11, 2020)

JohnM252 said:


> No, I'm moving house soon and found one of my old watch boxes. Haven't seen it in a few years.


lucky you!


----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Seiko SRPH17 and Uncle Seiko President from the Willard using the end links from the SRPH17 oyster bracelet.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today with the "Atlas" in the glacier P.Moreno, Santa Cruz, Argentina;
Greetings!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

Never set the time today....grab n go, too many watches is never a problem lol


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Emperor SBDX011 from 2013


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Strapcode Super Jubilee today.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

sal4 said:


> Seiko SKX009 on Strapcode Super Jubilee today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jubilee is perfect for an SKX. Looks so good.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)

7A48 quartz


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Baby Pogue 6119 July 1970


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

SPB103J


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

sal4 said:


> Seiko SKX009 on Strapcode Super Jubilee today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice pics of your 009. Mate, been away for a bit & back today , noticed you been checking all my SEIKO's-- any particular reason ? I don't mind, just curious & in fact ,flattered !!
Have a great day . Regards, Mr X.


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

JohnM252 said:


> SNKC51j1.
> 
> View attachment 16378399
> 
> ...


REAL nice pics John, makes me wanna buy one !! Regards, X


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

1980 vintage.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

VincentG said:


> Baby Pogue 6119 July 1970
> View attachment 16379635


Very pretty!;the brazalet is "holangapo"?
Thanks!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Cover Drive said:


> Jubilee is perfect for an SKX. Looks so good.


Thanks! I am a fan of jubilee bracelets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

xpiotos52 said:


> Real nice pics of your 009. Mate, been away for a bit & back today , noticed you been checking all my SEIKO's-- any particular reason ? I don't mind, just curious & in fact ,flattered !!
> Have a great day . Regards, Mr X.


Hi Mr X. I’ve been catching up on this thread. It had been quite a while since I checked it, and I fell behind. Lots of great Seiko’s to view, including yours! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NobruX (Oct 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

This again.


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

The monster today.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

rubendefelippe said:


> Very pretty!;the brazalet is "holangapo"?
> Thanks!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


No it is a custom "homage" that was made in New Mexico and gifted to me, I do also have one from Olongapo ("gapo") but I prefer this one made of german silver and it fits me perfectly.


----------



## Airjoe72 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Second one came in today-not even sized yet.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Continuing through Patagonia, today with the military; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Grand Seiko 6145-8000


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## j-san (Nov 10, 2010)

Here’s what on my wrist currently: SBDB017 Transocean SpringDrive GMT. It’s been one that gets regular wear through the rotation. Love the smooth sweep of the SpringDrive movement and the incredible accuracy.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Out and about…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This compact and fabulous Seiko Alpinist reinterpretation in green for Seiko Saturday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

still getting a kick outta this one 💚


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16382736


John…. you really do have some stunning 5 Sports in your collection sir.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Cover Drive said:


> John…. you really do have some stunning 5 Sports in your collection sir.


Thank you. I probably have too many but I don't seem to be able to let them go.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Classic old SKX007J for the day


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1965 Grand Seiko 5722-9990


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day three with the Seiko SKX009. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

My most versatile watch.










Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## TurtleFan (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

happy sunday!


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I wore this July 1970 6119 "baby pogue" the other day while pawnshopping, this watch makes me so happy to wear it, the bracelet was a gift, the watch was bought for $50 as a parts watch for the hands, I added a sapphire crystal that I had left over from my modding days, I am going to go back to a type 1 style hardlex at some point as the bevel on the sapphire detracts from the watch for me


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6306-7001 from 1977.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Sunday!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

been a long week... first day outta stay-home 🥳


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBGH277


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

inf1d3l said:


> been a long week... first day outta stay-home
> View attachment 16386600




Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)

SARW015


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## EcuadorCollector (Feb 20, 2009)

All black on matching Jubilee.
















Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

S


----------



## prov3 (Jan 29, 2010)

MM300 today. Have a great day!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Heading to work.


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Going out on the town!


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

GT>>>


----------



## teaman2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

_Caesar says hi. _


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

dark side of the Force


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Under Bali sunset light 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today the turtle in Ushuaia;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## prov3 (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## bismarck_1870 (Jan 24, 2020)

Quite impressive for the price.


----------



## seibo (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tuesday!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Jumbo,the most beautiful of the Seiko cronos 6138, a timeless watch;
I congratulate you,Anthonius!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

some pep' this morning


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNXM17j5.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

July 1970 Yachtman


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Kakume;"square eyes";









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Loving this one. Poor man's Daytona 



Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBGH279


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

golden hour


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## prov3 (Jan 29, 2010)

Feeling blue today, but in a good way! Have a great day!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this Seiko;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Sarx035 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CZPVGXdLS37/


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Srpc61


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Different light.


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

LP49 said:


> Different light.
> View attachment 16395084


Loving these Paul Newman Seikos. 

The grey market prices for these though are shocking 

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

NOS …6139-7060 Teal Sunrise


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> NOS …6139-7060 Teal Sunrise
> 
> View attachment 16395519
> 
> ...


Very sharp!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Thursday!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Archangel FX said:


> Very sharp!


Thank you kindly sir! 😎👍🏽


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

The grey market prices for these though are shocking

















Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk
[/QUOTE]

You're exactly right. Two years ago the Seiko Newman was released in Japan with a $250 price tag. Now you can't get the black one for twice that and the white one maybe three times if you're lucky. Even Watcharts.com calls these inflated prices reasonable.


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> NOS …6139-7060 Teal Sunrise
> 
> View attachment 16395519
> 
> ...


Where did you get new old stock?


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

An elusive Teal 6458 quartz diver


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

LP49 said:


> Where did you get new old stock?


Via a collector connection through one of my friends that lives in Japan, I was very fortunate, full set like if I were to purchase it directly from a Seiko Ad 50 years ago 😃.


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

With a new battery, today I took out this rare vintage ana-digi. Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Tortoise today.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16396937


Very good photo!, and the classic "5", very nice and elegant, an essential!
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Friday 015>>>


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Only 5 days old but loving this one so far. I've been trying different strap and mesh combos. Here on Strapcode Massy Mesh.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6306 on ‘Razor Wire’.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6306 on wrist.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This elegant and beautiful Seiko Credor for Seiko Saturday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Bracelet switch


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNZF59j1.


----------



## wihtric (12 mo ago)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mildly modded Sammy “save the ocean”, with a LCBI and strap code bracelet


----------



## daviswalker (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBGW231


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

jovani said:


>


Jovani, that is a truly beautiful watch my chocolate loving friend!


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Love this: Ceramic bezel and crown guard, Titanium alloy, Ratcheting dive extension, Solar GPS SBED001


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Waffley green magic..


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Seiko 5 SRPD59K😃


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*GT







*


----------



## horntk (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

sleep-in sundays


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

BFK


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's been this one for the last 5 days.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Astron Executive Sport SBXB167


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden Tuna


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SRP777


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

gshock626 said:


> SRP777


Very good photo!,and how well the waffle looks on your turtle! Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

rubendefelippe said:


> Very good photo!,and how well the waffle looks on your turtle! Greetings!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Thanks! Appreciate it!


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This gorgeous Seiko Presage Cocktail Time "Frozen Margarita" to ward off the Monday blues. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this military arena in summer;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Astron Executive Sport SBXB167


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Srpc13


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Mmpaste said:


> Srpc13
> View attachment 16404469


There is something about an orange triangle seconds hand - they aren’t used enough.


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Another shot.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

It’s a rainy last day of the month!


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1969 Seiko 5 Actus SS 6106-8440


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

heavy metals


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This gorgeous Seiko Presage Cocktail Time "Old Fashioned" for this Tuesday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 12, 2015)

SPB051:


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

rubendefelippe said:


> Today this;
> Greetings!
> 
> 
> ...


That looks so good on a BOR bracelet


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Cover Drive said:


> That looks so good on a BOR bracelet


Thank you for your appreciated comment!
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## AQBill (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1967 SEIKO Sportsman 6602-9981 (Lume Model)😄


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful Seiko Presage Cocktail Time "Old Clock" for hump day. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Wearing this watch while drooling over the sharp edge series.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## NobruX (Oct 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

,









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## StevieMischief (Oct 26, 2021)

This watch thinks it's Friday, and is ready to party!


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

All original 6139-6002


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1970 SEIKO LM 5606-7150😃


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*LANDMASTER>>>







*


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This brilliant Seiko Presage Cocktail Time "Golden Champagne" for this Thursday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

SKX today. Just picked it up from service. Replaced the previously modded crystal and bezel back to OEM. He polished the whole case, so all my scratches gone /


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## toxophilus (Feb 13, 2019)

First purchase of 2022; arrived yesterday, put it on an Uncle Seiko velcro strap...


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a Seiko Presage SRPE41J1 Negroni😃


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

007 >>>


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This lovely Seiko Presage Cocktail Time "Manhattan" for this fabulous Friday

Wristroll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Old SNKK93.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

JohnM252 said:


> Old SNKK93.
> 
> View attachment 16413272


A classic and elegant Seiko 5 for all occasions!
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16413467


An excellent and very nice Seiko "Sea Urchin", which is still being manufactured after several years, due to its very good results; Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The "Stargate" today;
Greetings!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA143/SRPH33


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1970 SEIKO LM 5601-9000😃


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

SKX173


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Friday!


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This lovely Seiko Presage Cocktail Time "Mockingbird" for this Seiko Saturday!









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Logan of the Rockies (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Zendero (Sep 21, 2021)

SRPG47 on a FKM Tropical strap (Zuludiver's)


----------



## dmit (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this vintage Seiko 6139 '70 with rain;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## drums4money (Jun 3, 2008)

Maybe I'll have an Old Fashioned later...


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Latest MN strap is such a deep blue it looks black in the photos. Very happy with this combo.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## alpharulez (Nov 29, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

This red dial 🤩

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

103J


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 Gen 1 STO Turtle. Stock Seiko silicone strap is super comfortable, but I prefer it on a Strapcode Super Jubilee bracelet. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

alpharulez said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Mah Man....................now that's something worth showing off !!!!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBBN015 MARINEMASTER















*


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Transocean today:











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNZH53j1.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## alpharulez (Nov 29, 2016)

Russ1965 said:


> Mah Man....................now that's something worth showing off !!!!!


Thanks. Those unique dials are such value. You can do materials, textures and colours with Seiko. Not many brands allow you that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timestampaviator (Oct 13, 2016)

Seiko 2220-520


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

SAGP001


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scampie (11 mo ago)

Early 80s. Would love any information on it.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden Tuna


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1971 SEIKO LM 5601-9000😃


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 on Strapcode Jubilee again today



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this Sportsmatic '64;
Greetings!























Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TheResident (May 17, 2017)

Ptolomeo74 said:


>


Is that a waffle strap?


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Can't pass up an opportunity to show off my new strap on the old 1984 Seiko 6309-729A.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Emperor this evening!


----------



## KKFF (Aug 10, 2021)

My trusty quartz.


----------



## EcuadorCollector (Feb 20, 2009)

"Pulsations" for today!









Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

TheResident said:


> Is that a waffle strap?


It is a chocolate bar strap by Uncle Seiko


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)

With new Strapcode Super-O Boyer band.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1969 Seiko 5 Sports 6106-6040😃


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Bottlecap...


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

Fresh movement/hands.








Seiko SNK803: A Military Field Watch. Now More Military.


Yes. I know proper Mil spec would not have a beige dial. You can always do this exact thing with the SNK809 or swap the dial for a black one and white hands. My goal was OEM plus. I completed my first movement swap last night. I am pleased with the results. There was trial and error and I...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Something a little different>>>


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## TheResident (May 17, 2017)

Very nice pieces.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

You can't get better than this for $150!


----------



## npl_texas (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## ChrisLTD (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Sunny Tuesday Morning!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA117/SRPG35


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Seiko 5 SBSA109 140th Anniversary😃


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day four with the Seiko SRPC91 on a Strapcode Super-J Louis bracelet. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OM


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TheResident (May 17, 2017)

npl_texas said:


> View attachment 16422940


Very nice watch. Is that blanket from muji?


----------



## npl_texas (Jan 12, 2015)

TheResident said:


> Very nice watch. Is that blanket from muji?


It’s just a baby blanket for my son


----------



## TheResident (May 17, 2017)

npl_texas said:


> It’s just a baby blanket for my son


Your son has great taste!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

One of the most underrated watches out there, helped of course by Seikos awful product photography. With the correct strap it just shines


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Finally got hold of the sdgm003 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

SKX007J


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Just got in some CNS Paratrooper straps, and I really like the fit and look. Here's one on my SRPD21 Turtle


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1964 SEIKO Cronos 718990 Self Dater😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## northside (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1964 SEIKO Cronos 718990 Self Dater😃


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TheResident (May 17, 2017)

Some great looking strap combos as well.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Wrong date setting again.


----------



## Parto (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Which one you prefer ? 🤩

Feel free to follow me on my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

_







_


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Creramic bezel and crown guard, titanium alloy, Solar GPS. SBXB167


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

yinzburgher said:


>



Lovely looking watch! Is it a mod ?


----------



## paul-savage (Jan 13, 2021)

LP


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1968 SEIKO BUSINESS-A 8346-8040😃


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

scooby-wrx said:


> Lovely looking watch! Is it a mod ?


Thanks! Not a mod. It's the SRPE51.









SRPE51 | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com





Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Thank you, I've just sourced one  

Look forward to adding it to my collection.


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Bottle cap today.


----------



## dragantt (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

Looks a bit large for my 6.5" wrist but it's beautiful!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Emperor today>>>


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## flareslove (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## quantoid (Apr 19, 2020)

I’ve been looking for my first “luxury” watch lately, checking out a few of my favorites and almost purchasing once or twice only to have things fall through last-minute for various reasons. I decided to buy a fun watch in the meantime and glad I came across this SRPH31. 

I really like the dial and everything else about it except the canvas strap. Wears a little larger than its advertised 39.4mm but fits me perfectly. This brings up the age-old question: does one really need to spend thousands of dollars in a Swiss-made watch when these affordable Seikos can be so damn fun?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPF13 Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee bracelet today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WristRookie (Nov 30, 2021)

Stbq005


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Little guy today


----------



## cartiersantos (May 26, 2017)

My 1979 Tank !


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1967 SEIKO Business-A 8306-8020 30J😃


----------



## npl_texas (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## mjhanna8 (Mar 20, 2014)

Oceanic Turtle


----------



## Diggs84 (Sep 20, 2016)

Recently acquired SBDC007 w/ sapphire


----------



## drums4money (Jun 3, 2008)

SPRD37


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## npl_texas (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Is that the SLA047?


----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)

Here's today's wear.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Vjeanne1122 said:


> Is that the SLA047?


Yes it is 


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)

fargelios said:


> View attachment 16432729


That samurai case is starting to grow on me.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBBN015 MARINEMASTER







*


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPF13 today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)

Berg3.0 said:


> Yes it is
> 
> 
> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


I'm on the hunt for a SLA023. The blue dial and bezel. Awesome color on the green. Wear it in good health.


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## ayjaymay (11 mo ago)

Orange Samurai at Snoqualmie Pass WA


----------



## ayjaymay (11 mo ago)

fargelios said:


> View attachment 16432729


Love the color of the blue dial and bezel on this one. Is this a mod or what model is it?


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Zendero (Sep 21, 2021)

SSC717P1, on a Monte Carlo Nato strap.


----------



## timmat (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## scott.french3 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

TransOcean


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

ayjaymay said:


> Love the color of the blue dial and bezel on this one. Is this a mod or what model is it?


This is Prospex Diver 4R35-01V0 (SRPB49K1)


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Another 33°F morning here on the upper Texas coast


----------



## Zendero (Sep 21, 2021)

SRPG47 on the same Monte Carlo Nato (a better match than yesterday, IMO).


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Now this essential;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## wihtric (12 mo ago)

A rare appearance off the subs bench for the spb147 today.









Sent from my LG-F600S using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1974 Electro Mechanical SEIKO Elnix SG 0723-7000


----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Going with the Bengals today.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA047/SRPE57


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## ayjaymay (11 mo ago)

Posted the same watch yesterday too, though looked too [email protected] good again today…


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This ice blue Seiko Save The Ocean "Antarctic" Penguin footprint Monster for Monday!









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TheResident (May 17, 2017)

FDY789 said:


> View attachment 16436134


Nice shot


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## wihtric (12 mo ago)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Infringer (12 mo ago)

FedEx just dropped it off….

First new Seiko I have owned.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Infringer said:


> FedEx just dropped it off….
> 
> First new Seiko I have owned.
> View attachment 16437314


Congratulations!
You have a watch forever!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Infringer said:


> FedEx just dropped it off….
> 
> First new Seiko I have owned.
> View attachment 16437314


Congrats!! That is also the same model I gave my son-in-law….he loves it!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*ET>>>







*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

Russ1965 said:


>


How many vintage Seikos do you have Russ? It seems to be at least one for each day of the year


----------



## Tk59194 (Dec 28, 2021)

Not on the wrist yet, but will be in a few days!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Was 'wearing' this Seiko Criteria SNDX61P1, but changed to the Giugiaro.








The Criteria is a birthday present for my niece.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This cold blue Seiko Save The Ocean "Antarctic" Swimming Penguin for Tuna Tuesday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Demaratus (Nov 27, 2015)

SPB143 with Blushark seatbelt strap. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Poslano sa mog VOG-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## mariosimas (Jul 16, 2010)

My new SRPD75K1


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Weird science: Suddenly realized I just hit 3000 posts here and 2000 over on TWS...simultaneously!


----------



## wihtric (12 mo ago)

SKX and muddy boots today


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

SRPD21 Great White on CNS Paratrooper


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1973 SEIKO LM Special 5206 6110😃


----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

SRP777K1


----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

@Bummie I love these Lord Matics. Gonna find one or the many other older dress/sports watches.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Now with brushed center links....


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold Ocean >>>


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Demaratus (Nov 27, 2015)

mariosimas said:


> My new SRPD75K1
> 
> View attachment 16438931
> 
> ...


That looks very nice on the Milan strap. It classes it up a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## manolito (Sep 11, 2020)

TheHun said:


> MM


delicious!


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Seiko Save the Ocean "Dark Manta" samurai for hump day.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

New metal shroud.









Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## Logan of the Rockies (Oct 3, 2021)

PADI Turtle, and this baby has kept +3 to +5 reliably since right out of the box! Turtle power


----------



## timestampaviator (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## mariosimas (Jul 16, 2010)

Demaratus said:


> That looks very nice on the Milan strap. It classes it up a bit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The strap is very confy and the olive green is very beautiful. 

Ordered a olive green nato strap and a vintage brown suede from cheapest nato straps. 

Lets see how it fit


----------



## mb16610 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetimecollective (11 mo ago)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

HAQ Perpetual Diver SBCM023


----------



## wihtric (12 mo ago)

Black Watch with white watch


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## scott.french3 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## gsmayes (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)

Willard Mystic Lagoon


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Sarx033 😍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## zephyrj (Dec 24, 2020)

For how cheap my great White Samurai was, it's been pretty hard to beat bang for buck wise. Just look at that dial!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mb16610 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just picked up this NOS beauty today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden ET>>>


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA059/SRPE69


----------



## GuyCinnamon (11 mo ago)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Seiko Save the Ocean "Manta Ray" for turtle Thursday! Day 4 of my Save the Ocean week.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Seiko Skyliner 😍

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

012 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SARB065 Cocktail Time on Seiko D3A7AB oyster bracelet (from SARB017 Alpinist)


----------



## thetimecollective (11 mo ago)

King Seiko today, unfortunately quickset star needs to be repaired hence the wrong date


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

July 1974 7005-8062


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Mini Turtle 🐢


----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)

alex79 said:


> 012
> View attachment 16443447
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Is that a modded seconds hand?


----------



## Dlbernau (Apr 2, 2011)

Sharp edge GMT.


----------



## ukfirebird (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

SKX009J


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SILVER TUNA III







*


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1975 SEIKO LM 5606-8031😃


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## scott.french3 (12 mo ago)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Today on Blue/Red Barton Elite....


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## steven.w49 (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

NOS addition, the rare H558-7020 Ashtray Arnie edition…


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## TheResident (May 17, 2017)

Brummie said:


> 1975 SEIKO LM 5606-8031😃
> 
> View attachment 16444635


LM are such great pieces


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 1911dave (11 mo ago)

Love this one


----------



## rrchmnn (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This magnificent Seiko Save The Ocean Blue Whale turtle for fabulous Friday!

If i should choose only one STO series watch from all the releases till now, this would be it. Day 5 of my Save the Ocean week. 









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## yorkiesknob (11 mo ago)

1982


----------



## tel.oneill (Dec 31, 2018)

New shroud.


----------



## ukfirebird (Dec 29, 2013)

My all original 6309


----------



## markwa_uk (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My 1970 6138 Yachtman


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I was also wearing this July 1974 7005-8062 that I picked up to give to my younger son, it is running quite well, he will be very happy with it I think.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Still loving this Titanium Ocean Cruiser SBED003


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Classic ol' SKX007


----------



## GuyCinnamon (11 mo ago)

anrex said:


> Wonder if there is an older thread, but I notice that there is not a current location for all Seiko's lovers to share. Decided to start this thread for my milestone post.


I have the exact band on my SRP777!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1969 Seiko Bell-Matic 4006-6010😃


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Seiko 5 DX 6106-6000


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Beskar for Friday >>>


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful but butch Seiko Save The Ocean great white for samurai Saturday. 

Day 6 of 6 of my Save the Ocean week. 









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Vjeanne1122 said:


> Is that a modded seconds hand?


Hi, no it's all genuine on that specific model. 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## wihtric (12 mo ago)

early spring cleaning


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)

SKX009 on a Strapcode Super Engineer bracelet


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

New arrival: SRPG31. Nice dark grey dial. The new SNZG15?


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Gen 1 Sumo from 2009











Sapphire dome


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1965 SEIKO Seikomatic Weekdater 6218-8971😃


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1961 Cronos Sea Horse J13032


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Have A great weekend!


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wrapping up the week of save the ocean blue dial divers with a Seiko Shippo enamel Presage for a sunny Sunday!









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## quantoid (Apr 19, 2020)

This is the first Seiko with a 7S26 movement I’ve had that’s running at 0 seconds/day on the wrist. It gains 4 seconds when left dial up overnight. Surely something is broken in there. Is this even possible?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukfirebird (Dec 29, 2013)

My modded 729A, bought in Thailand, best £40 I ever spent.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

SBDC001 aka Gen1 Sumo


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1971 Seiko Lord Marvel 5740-8000😃


----------



## Frack (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN017 for Sunday!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SNR045


----------



## KKFF (Aug 10, 2021)

I’ve been wearing this all weekend since it arrived on Thursday. Love it!


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This lovely warm brown dial and gilt accents 62mas reissue from Seiko for day 1 of my strap monster week. Today it's on its stock silicon strap.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Starting the week with this classic;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Blue Monday


----------



## RLROCK (Jan 20, 2013)

Rocky likes the “fish” version -King Samurai sushi!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1971 SEIKO LM 5601-9000😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

One of my best 24/7 watches !


----------



## dashdude (May 3, 2021)

SNK805


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

For the past 3 days.


----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This warm brown dial with gilt accents 62mas reissue from Seiko for day 2 of my strap monster week. Today it's on a colour matched seatbelt NATO.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Black is the new black 🤙

Other photos and videos on my IG, feel free to subscribe: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)




----------



## ukfirebird (Dec 29, 2013)

Can't believe I've this blumo 7yrs, still my 2nd favourite watch.


----------



## markwa_uk (Feb 21, 2021)

This just arrived today from Ebay, good condition for a 2007; don't normally go for a Quartz but I loved the yellow dial and the blue sub dials Model - V657 -9010


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

markwa_uk said:


> This just arrived today from Ebay, good condition for a 2007; don't normally go for a Quartz but I loved the yellow dial and the blue sub dials Model - V657 -9010
> 
> View attachment 16455380


Very nice model and in excellent condition; 
Enjoy it with Health!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Still so much love for this ol' aged 6139.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

My "Day-only" Turtle...


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Check out this Pepsi Seiko 5 compressor!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Beer and watches ! The best 









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MM300







*


----------



## yallerhon (Dec 29, 2021)

6:24am, Trigg Beach, Western Australia.


----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Twilight Blue


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

quantoid said:


> This is the first Seiko with a 7S26 movement I’ve had that’s running at 0 seconds/day on the wrist. It gains 4 seconds when left dial up overnight. Surely something is broken in there. Is this even possible?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have some that are also very accurate. It's the luck of the draw.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Samurai for today.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## ukfirebird (Dec 29, 2013)

I've never got tired of looking at this, love everything about it.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## yallerhon (Dec 29, 2021)

Apologies for second post in the thread of the day.. Frozen Margarita with a Frozen Margarita.


----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)

Pic is from yesterday but wearing same one today. This is the watch that led me to WUS. Wife gave it to me as a wedding gift CMe on a brown leather strap and I wanted to find a bracelet for it. I blame all my watch purchases on her now! Lol


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## yallerhon (Dec 29, 2021)

Jamespreillyii said:


> Pic is from yesterday but wearing same one today. This is the watch that led me to WUS. Wife gave it to me as a wedding gift CMe on a brown leather strap and I wanted to find a bracelet for it. I blame all my watch purchases on her now! Lol


A lovely wedding present and a wonderful introduction to watch collecting - Looks great!


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Frack (Mar 9, 2021)

On a Marathon one piece rubber NATO.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SCVS013


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1966 Seiko 5 Sportsmatic Deluxe 7619-7060


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This spb147 62mas reissue from Seiko for day 4 of my strap monster week. Today it's on a chocolate/dark brown suede strap. 









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

±5 seconds per year accurate: Superior Twin Quartz 9983 from 1978


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Orient Star ⭐ 

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## watchobserver (Oct 28, 2021)

Deleted, likely OT


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Samurai PADI today.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today my spoiled;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1960s Seiko Skyliner J15006E😃


----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Astron Sport Exexutive SBXB167


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

007


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

017


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This spb147 62mas reissue from Seiko for day 5 of my strap monster week. Today it's on an olive/khaki croc print leather strap by corocustoms

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## mariosimas (Jul 16, 2010)

A more sporty look


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Tim86seiko (11 mo ago)

Polishing the 7s26 crystal in preparation for a daily driver rotation (yes it needs a new crystal)


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

WT,'69;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Seiko Skyliner 😍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 11tybillion (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## 11tybillion (Apr 8, 2014)

I just bought this sla047. reference the third picture - the watch is currently a bit tight on my wrist and this part on the bracelet easily slides open when I open the clasp. Is it ok/meant to be worn like this, or should I have the bracelet actually adjusted?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

11tybillion said:


> I just bought this sla047. reference the third picture - the watch is currently a bit tight on my wrist and this part on the bracelet easily slides open when I open the clasp. Is it ok/meant to be worn like this, or should I have the bracelet actually adjusted?


Yes it’s ok. Is there a hole left on the micro adjust, on the clasp?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 11tybillion (Apr 8, 2014)

Archangel FX said:


> Yes it’s ok. Is there a hole left on the micro adjust, on the clasp?


 Thanks for your reply. Does this picture answer? Sorry, I’m not familiar w all the specific terms heh.

so, this part is called the micro adjust and meant for this purpose? Just wondering so I don’t go into a watch shop to have it adjusted needlessly.


----------



## Science451 (Jul 20, 2011)

Earlier this week:


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Very reliable and consistent old Kakume


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@11tybillion On your clasp there are 4 micro adjust positions where your bracelet attaches to your clasp with a springbar. Currently yours is in the last position. If you add one link or have a jeweler add one link you can then have your micro adjust at position 1 or 2 with plenty of room for your wrist


----------



## 11tybillion (Apr 8, 2014)

aafanatic said:


> @11tybillion On your clasp there are 4 micro adjust positions where your bracelet attaches to your clasp with a springbar. Currently yours is in the last position. If you add one link or have a jeweler add one link you can then have your micro adjust at position 1 or 2 with plenty of room for your wrist


Thanks ! I meant there’s a space on the bracelet. Do these pics make sense? I need to figure out how to change the micro adjust. Thank you again


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

11tybillion said:


> Thanks ! I meant there’s a space on the bracelet. Do these pics make sense? I need to figure out how to change the micro adjust. Thank you again
> View attachment 16463385
> 
> View attachment 16463384


Your micro adjust is already on the 4th hole (largest bracelet ). The only way to close the gap on your bracelet is to add a link…then use the micro adjust to get the fit just right.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*GT







*


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1975 Lord Matic Special 5216-8020


----------



## zombiemax69 (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Earlier today..









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## watchnc (12 mo ago)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This spb147 62mas reissue from Seiko for day 6 of my strap monster week. Today it's on a khaki/beige canvas strap.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## manolito (Sep 11, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


>


golden dauphines.* handsome & sharp*! getting sharper as the the day progresses... love 'em watches!


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Morning!


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

11tybillion said:


> Thanks ! I meant there’s a space on the bracelet. Do these pics make sense? I need to figure out how to change the micro adjust. Thank you again
> View attachment 16463385
> 
> View attachment 16463384


@11tybillion that gap is your divers extension. It is ok to use that, but most of us prefer to set up the bracelet with an extra link and the micro adjustment so the divers extension is not needed until actually diving If you like it the way it is, don’t worry about it.


----------



## Thrillhouse2k22 (12 mo ago)

For sale - one day old, papers, box, original receipt


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Neo monster albino;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## jhauke (Feb 3, 2019)

The "almost" daily









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 STO Turtle today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## watchnc (12 mo ago)




----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

+2.7 seconds in three months, less than a second per month.

Blue and yellow colors for obvious reasons. 










Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Blue and Yellow


----------



## manolito (Sep 11, 2020)

Cover Drive said:


> Blue and Yellow
> View attachment 16466019


love your brave blue & yellow colors.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## watchnc (12 mo ago)




----------



## watchnc (12 mo ago)

Thrillhouse2k22 said:


> For sale - one day old, papers, box, original receipt
> View attachment 16464871


Super Nice!


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1964 Seiko 5 Sportsmatic 
To my knowledge the first Seiko 5 model released😃


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SLA041>>>


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Hoy llevé el "ojos cuadrados" champagne;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Samurai srpe37k1 today









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Trying this one out today...


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Lunes de carnaval con este veterano;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Test of the new King Seiko watches and Limited Edition one 😍

Videos on my IG, feel free to follow me: aquaterralover 








@aquaterralover on Instagram: "Trial of King seiko #spb287j1 . . . . #seikowatch #seikoholic #seikowatches #seikoautomatic #seikojapan #kingseiko #reddialwatches #reddialwatch #dresswatch #dresswatches#seikofam #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #wristcheck #watchdaily #watchphotography #lovewatches #watchfamily #watchfanatic #thehourlounge #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchenthusiast #watchuseek"


@aquaterralover shared a post on Instagram: "Trial of King seiko #spb287j1 . . . . #seikowatch #seikoholic #seikowatches #seikoautomatic #seikojapan #kingseiko #reddialwatches #reddialwatch #dresswatch #dresswatches#seikofam #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction...




www.instagram.com


----------



## 11tybillion (Apr 8, 2014)

aafanatic said:


> @11tybillion that gap is your divers extension. It is ok to use that, but most of us prefer to set up the bracelet with an extra link and the micro adjustment so the divers extension is not needed until actually diving If you like it the way it is, don’t worry about it.


thanks. I got a link added today and took it in a little bit on the micro adjust. im Confused how the divers extension works, I tried Messing with it but it keeps opening sometimes randomly when I unlock the clasp. Thanks for your help btw


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Seiko 5 Sports SNZF17 Sea Urchin😃


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Chocolate tuna


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Been wearing this ol' classic all weekend and today. 

Have a brand new crystal replacement for it, but enjoying it all original for now


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

✌🇺🇦


----------



## timmat (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Zen Garden (variety)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Starting March with my most spoiled watch;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Zzyxx2002 (Jul 26, 2021)

Just became a Seiko owner after watching Watchfinder's video last week. Amazing little watch for the price. I see why so many people love them.


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm going to put in a plug for Parnis. They make several bracelets (including this one) which fit Alpinists very well. They appear to be high quality (solid links, screws not pins, solid clasp) and the price is around $40.


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Seiko Skyliner 😍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## geckoco (Apr 22, 2019)

The SRE003K1 is finally here!


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@geckoco Welcome to the forum Great pic

@11tybillion The flip-lock that you open first with your finger nail should allow the divers extension to release when it moves just past 90 degrees or a little past perpendicular. It can then slide out to the desired length. As it is a ratchet it can be slid back in even when locked. 

check out 6:30 minutes


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Squaretail (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1964 SEIKO Cronos 718990 Self Dater😃


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Classic old 7009 with lovely textured dial


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

March 1…. SBDX011


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

No need to worry about the 28-Feb (or 30th/ 31st of the month) to 1-Mar date change with this JDM SBCM023 Perpetual Calendar Diver


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

FFF


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## EcuadorCollector (Feb 20, 2009)

Have a great day!









Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Versatile SARB033


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)




----------



## steven.w49 (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## 11tybillion (Apr 8, 2014)

aafanatic said:


> @geckoco Welcome to the forum Great pic
> 
> @11tybillion The flip-lock that you open first with your finger nail should allow the divers extension to release when it moves just past 90 degrees or a little past perpendicular. It can then slide out to the desired length. As it is a ratchet it can be slid back in even when locked.
> 
> check out 6:30 minutes


Thanks for the knowledge , sensei!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1st Gen Seiko Orange Monster 7s26-0350 SKX781 😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

They have predicted severe storm activity for today.

I'm prepared


----------



## watchnc (12 mo ago)

tro_jan said:


> No need to worry about the 28-Feb (or 30th/ 31st of the month) to 1-Mar date change with this JDM SBCM023 Perpetual Calendar Diver


That's cool!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SRPB31j1.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Bull Head '74;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

This red dial 😱. You like it ?

feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




instagram.com


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

1976 - 6139-6002


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

‘09 SBBN015


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1973 SEIKO LM Special 5206 6110


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## timmat (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Goose Speed (11 mo ago)

Put a new strap on today, can't decide if I'll leave it on yet.


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

Sitting on a park bench...


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Pepsi-ing


----------



## semektet (Jun 27, 2019)

Alpinist with its new custom bund strap


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

semektet said:


> Alpinist with its new custom bund strap
> 
> View attachment 16476176
> 
> View attachment 16476175


Great idea and it looks fantastic 
Gives more presence to the watch 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Grand cocktail 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Mosho (Nov 26, 2018)

gshock626 said:


> 1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


 WOW!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1965 SEIKO Seikomatic Weekdater 6218-8971😃


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Beskar>>>


----------



## timmat (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Just switched from an Uncle Seiko rubber strap to this 20/20 custom Micah Dirksen Vintager for a completely different look for my SLA049.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Tte.Ripley;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## quantoid (Apr 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

The queen of divers ( to me) 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

Yet another Seiko added to my collection. SARB Saturday.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## KKFF (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Seiko 5 Actus SS 6106-8440😃


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Arnie


----------



## Goose Speed (11 mo ago)

Here's mine on new strap


----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

007>>>


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Evening switch


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Zen Garden Series:


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Archangel FX said:


> Evening switch
> View attachment 16479689


Stunning 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sje073 first morning with it 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## chimin (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## HyFlyer (May 24, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Sunday!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## watchnc (12 mo ago)

View attachment 16480685


----------



## watchnc (12 mo ago)




----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## watchnc (12 mo ago)

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 16480739


Looks awesome!


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Goose Speed Welcome to the forum Great pic 

I really love the bracelet on this MarineMaster Ocean Cruiser


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1968 SEIKO BUSINESS-A 8346-8040😃


----------



## Goose Speed (11 mo ago)

Goose Speed said:


> Here's mine on new strap


Brummie


aafanatic said:


> @Goose Speed Welcome to the forum Great pic
> 
> I really love the bracelet on this MarineMaster Ocean Cruiser


Hey thanks a million everyone here seems really nice. That is a great bracelet btw. 👍


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1958 Cronos J14021


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## EcuadorCollector (Feb 20, 2009)

The 1982 Seiko 7T59-6A00, the first 1/100 second quartz chronograph with a whopping 9 hands!

This movement hacks and features an independently-adjustable 12 hour and 24 hour hand for military time (GMT), or a second time zone. Of note, it features 1/100th second and 12 hour chronographs that include user-realigneable hands on all chrono readouts and a second adjustable crown that enables user to adjust the hours without stopping the chronograph.























Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Monday!


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)

Birth month during birth month.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1967 SEIKO Business-A 8306/46-8020 30J😃


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

in another timezone, i'd already be free of isolation 😹


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

inf1d3l said:


> in another timezone, i'd already be free of isolation 😹
> View attachment 16484035


Love This


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Teal Diver


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this simple '74 veteran for the whole world, who gave and continues to give satisfaction;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

SRP773


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Orient star ⭐ 

IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## gbat (Aug 29, 2012)

Dedan said:


> Perhaps not loved by all, but certainly loved by me, my only Seiko (yet)
> 
> View attachment 15102249
> View attachment 15102251
> ...


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1975 SEIKO LM 5606-8031😃


----------



## spoonman (Dec 14, 2016)

Trying light brown strap on blue cocktail.


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Just picked up this cutie… 38.5mm x 10.5mm


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Solar beater today!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

first day outta isolation and what am i doing? shredding... papers... at home 😹


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Seiko x Nano Universe SZSJ006


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wearing one of my favourite "large" watches, the Seiko Prospex Sumo Hulk, for day 3 of my colourful week.


Worn on a bespoke strap from Corocustoms


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Sea Grapes Turtle


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBDC145/SPB241


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

SBSZ012. The bracelet was pretty good but I prefer a strap.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Seiko Skyliner 😍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB035 today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1965 Seiko Champion 7622-9010😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tortoise


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden Tuna


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBDC151/SPB259


----------



## watchnc (12 mo ago)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Macro of the bezel











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchnc (12 mo ago)

Xerxes300 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice! I almost picked this one up. super clean


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## yallerhon (Dec 29, 2021)

SPB181J on Strapcode jubilee-style bracelet.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

wet weather programme 🌧


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Tubbataha Monster, Philippine LE


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1973 SEIKO LM Special 5206 6110😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## mr_arlequin (11 mo ago)

The Seiko 5 Sports x Worn & Wound 10th Anniversary Limited Edition


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Srpc61


----------



## watchnc (12 mo ago)

First Mod


----------



## mb16610 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## watchnc (12 mo ago)

heyBJK said:


>


Killer!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1st Gen Seiko Orange Monster 7s26-0350 SKX781😄


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Waiting for the cold front to blow thru….


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

heyBJK said:


>


That's a lovely shade of green!


----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)

Brummie said:


> Today a 1st Gen Seiko Orange Monster 7s26-0350 SKX781😄
> 
> View attachment 16491964


Today I found out that there was only 300 of these made when the monster came out.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Vjeanne1122 said:


> Today I found out that there was only 300 of these made when the monster came out.


Hi @Vjeanne1122 I think you will find a lot more of this model the Gen 1 Orange Monster SKX781 where made.
But the Yellow Monster SKZ203 only had 300 made if you know where one is please tell me😃


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Blumo blue crafter


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Recraft UFO Ltd Edition


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ukfirebird (Dec 29, 2013)

Latest acquisition and loving it.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Blue 300 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

July 1970 6138-0019 Yachtman


----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)

Enjoying sun...


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

A couple of the SPB053 from the Car Studio


----------



## luk4s83 (Nov 10, 2020)

6309, enjoying before it gets sold


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## watchnc (12 mo ago)

MarMar3690 said:


> View attachment 16493671





MarMar3690 said:


> View attachment 16493671


Nice! I like this colorway.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day two with the Seiko PADI Turtle. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1964 JDM Seiko 5 Sportsmatic😃


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter (Nov 10, 2021)

My Seiko King Samurai white dial.


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Sunday's SNE435P


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Blue Sunday 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

007 for the last day of standard time….switching to daylight time!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

gilt trip


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

009


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

GS stands for Good Sunday


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Finally!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Sunday!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1964 SEIKO Cronos 718990 Self Dater😃


----------



## watchnc (12 mo ago)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Seiko Presage Sharp Edge in white for this bright Monday morning.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My new panda


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Gone but not forgotten, SLA021


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1973 KING SEIKO 5625-7111 with original bracelet 😃


----------



## brendvn (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

1978 Datejust 7019-8100. Just got it and love it.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OM


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Monday!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16498906


Fantastic Shot..................makes me pine for a Fanta all of a sudden


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Bought this for the movement as I'm not a huge fan of this model, but getting use it on my wrist.. 

1977 - 6139-7080


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Out and about with the baby tuna!


----------



## Infringer (12 mo ago)

Newly acquired Evil Empire Tuna


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Something different.. Completed the transformation earlier today and absolutely love it!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Seiko 5 SBSA109 140th Anniversary😃


----------



## mattldm (Jun 19, 2016)

just picked this up. The green is legit ✅🍀


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Uncle went salmon fishing.


----------



## Ranger MAC (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## watcheyfella (Aug 29, 2007)

New to me Ceasar beasty.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Panda


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Rotation time


----------



## Tim86seiko (11 mo ago)

Just got this Seiko weekdater in the mail and swapped the band, new crystal on the way aswell


----------



## mattldm (Jun 19, 2016)

Day two in the sunlight.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Gone, but not forgotten S23636


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Seiko Samurai Blue Lagoon*

*


  




*


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Black will always be the new Black 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG : aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

My latest SKX007 Mod


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

New arrival! SBDC153/SPB253


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1969 Seiko Bell-Matic 4006-6010😃


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Simple solar Seiko and I dig it.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My new panda


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

1998 Whiz Bang Chrono. One hand (top) rotates 10 times per second!!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1970 SEIKO LM 5601-9000😃


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Seiko Skyliner 😍

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 








@aquaterralover on Instagram: ". . . . #seikowatch #seikoholic #seikowatches #seikojapan #seikoskyliner #seiko62208010 #seiko6220 #vintageseikowatch #silverdial #silverdialwatches #silverdialwatch #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction"


@aquaterralover shared a post on Instagram: ". . . . #seikowatch #seikoholic #seikowatches #seikojapan #seikoskyliner #seiko62208010 #seiko6220 #vintageseikowatch #silverdial #silverdialwatches #silverdialwatch #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam...




www.instagram.com


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

MM200 PADI


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold Emperor SLA042 / SBDX038


----------



## watchnc (12 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## chanzdad (Sep 9, 2007)

New watch day. Swap it out of this canvas strap and put on the rubber strap.


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today the turtle with rain;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Infringer (12 mo ago)

Out getting a ride in.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

009 on an extremely comfortable Crafter Blue strap.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

SKX031J


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

King Seiko SDKA001/SJE083


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

042 ET


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

007


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## capilla1 (Aug 10, 2021)

White seiko knight.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1971 SEIKO LM 5601-9000😃


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Baby SARB, SNKM41.


----------



## canary301 (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this pilot;
Good Saturday!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## plus1etal (10 mo ago)

Love this one!









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)

Although it's a dress watch, it looks surprisingly good on a green nato.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1975 SEIKO LM 5606-8031😃


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Two weeks on the wrist and I am now wondering why I have so many Seikos. The 777 is just perfect.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Just washed the car! Ready for the cruise-in>>>


----------



## fortean217 (10 mo ago)

My near mint 6139 'helmet' all origonal, too nice to wear tbh


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 King Seiko 4502-8000


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

6139-6002


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bondichook (Aug 15, 2019)

.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this mecaquartz;
Happy Sunday for all!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## watchnc (12 mo ago)

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16509765
> 
> 
> View attachment 16509766


Looks great on both!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SLA042…Good Sunday!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1969 Seiko 5 Sports 6106-6040😃


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16509765
> 
> 
> View attachment 16509766


Looks great with the bracelet John😃


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

MarkKenyon said:


> View attachment 16508032


What kind of pies? They look good!


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNKL19.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNXS75.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Changed to my fav diver









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

aafanatic said:


> Gone, but not forgotten S23636


great work on the color and location for this shoot


----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

gshock626 said:


> New arrival! SBDC153/SPB253


 do you think the lume is consistent on hour and minute hands? do you have a photo


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Tim86seiko (11 mo ago)

Bought this little 4206-0500 for my wife complete with box original receipt and service history for roughly 30 dollars.

Iam so in love with it


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

Got my birth year (and month) watch
I am over the moon now!


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

SBDX005


----------



## watchnc (12 mo ago)

LP49 said:


> View attachment 16511949


Such a cool watch!


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

Monster Monday


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

I prefer this Sumo over my old Marinemaster. (although the Marinemaster dial was nicer)


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SuperDadHK said:


> Got my birth year (and month) watch
> I am over the moon now!
> View attachment 16511983
> 
> View attachment 16511982


What a fantastic example for a birth year watch!! Congrats!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Monday!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Domhannic said:


> do you think the lume is consistent on hour and minute hands? do you have a photo


What did you mean by that? Are you asking if the lume is evenly applied? Or if the lume brightness/duration is about the same? Or something else?


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SNDA83


----------



## Stephen90s (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Challenging to capture the beauty of it























Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

alex79 said:


> Challenging to capture the beauty of it
> View attachment 16513281
> View attachment 16513284
> View attachment 16513285
> ...


Sarx055? Pretty


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

shibaman said:


> Sarx055? Pretty


No… too thin. Gotta be a SJE073 I’m thinking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 16512171


That’s insane. Love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today I took the Atlas;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

shibaman said:


> Sarx055? Pretty


Thanks  it's the sje073


ddaly12 said:


> No… too thin. Gotta be a SJE073 I’m thinking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spot on 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

N. American market SKX173, with the 1st generation Sg dial/ movement


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

ddaly12 said:


> That’s insane. Love it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


🙏


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

A essential;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## watchnc (12 mo ago)




----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Happy Tuesday! My July 1970 6138-0019 Yachtman is at this point an all time fav.


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Topper Ninja MM200


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNKM47.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 16516041


Nice orange Ti samurai. I have a black Ti. Something about orange dials. 😁 I like the samurai model. Nice fit on wrist.


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

shibaman said:


> Nice orange Ti samurai. I have a black Ti. Something about orange dials. 😁 I like the samurai model. Nice fit on wrist.


🙏


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

shibaman said:


> View attachment 16516094


Nice. I have the black version inbound.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Wednesday!


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Orient star ⭐ 

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Airjoe72 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Day 1 of owning this beauty!


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


>


I like those old vintage seikos.


----------



## demPho (Sep 11, 2021)

The flighty


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OM


----------



## army-av-8-tor (May 6, 2011)

SBDX005 today

Brother's...I really love this piece and found it in a shop on world travels in my work, but I might have to let this one go because in my circumstances I just cant afford to keep her, I do love it though


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

"Twilight Blue" MM200


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

shibaman said:


> I like those old vintage seikos.


Thank you, my passion too.


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNXS73.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SPB053 on Diaboliq


----------



## markflyjcd (Jun 10, 2010)

Sportsmatic Calendar 820 with tag and vintage bracelet.


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this 7005 '72;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## demPho (Sep 11, 2021)

Don’t wear it that much but this one started it for me. The 5KX SRPD55


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Still loving this MarineMaster Ocean Cruiser SBED003


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

I love this skyliner 😍

Feel free to join me on IG : aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1969 Seiko 5 Actus SS 6106-8440 on original bracelet 😃


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Beautiful textured dial on the old 7009


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1962 King Seiko “First” J14102E


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Thursday!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

gshock626 said:


> 1962 King Seiko “First” J14102E


Beatifull!
Congratulations!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

rubendefelippe said:


> Beatifull!
> Congratulations!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Russ1965 said:


>


Every time I see it I fall in love with your veteran Seiko!
Greetings!
(I used google translator)

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 16509703


It took me a while to find one like that. Most are chewed up around the bezel. It seems like the build quality is very good.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

3rd MM200 on the wrist this week... SBDC061


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@philskywalker I always love it when you bring out your Spring Drive

Solar Chrono SSC663 Gone but not forgotten


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

This today;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## capilla1 (Aug 10, 2021)

Much better on a metal braclet


----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

Rubber Boots! I've got more shoes and boots than watches.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

More…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

SRPF81K1 today









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNKM41J1 & SNKL19J1.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## demPho (Sep 11, 2021)

S(pring)KX


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Lovely to see one of these in good original condition. Bit small for my liking but nice example of an SKX023J


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

top view by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I paid WAY too much $ for this Bell-Matic, but I fell in love with the gray sunburst dial in PERFECT condition, as are the hands. Running just a few seconds fast/day, strong alarm, and looks right at home IMHO on a Milanese Mesh bracelet:


----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today I woke up the monster;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Tuna Saturday!


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Age OF Discovery 
















SPL055


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*LANDMASTER SUMMITER 














*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1973 SEIKO LM Special 5206 6110😃


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today two "Toros";









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)

Seiko SBDY055


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Starting the week with this classic;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## northside (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

SKX033J


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1964 JDM Seiko 5 Sportsmatic😃


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 16525115


Asymmetric hands are really cool touch!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

017 Tuna!


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

1974 5216 mvt 2 toned, faceted crystal
dial view by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

King 🐢 grenade


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Green day


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatbackribs (10 mo ago)




----------



## Kimty1990 (Jan 3, 2022)

Seiko X Nano Universe "Panda" ref. SZSJ006 on a custom bund strap.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SPB053 on Diaboliq canvas


----------



## niaboc79 (Jul 4, 2021)

My PADI 62MAS GS


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

July 1974 7005-8062


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

One more day of winter hiking. Today a frozen crust covered woods and this icicle.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)

Seiko SACM150


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Still loving this ceramic bezel and ceramic crown guard SBXB167


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

009 on a lovely leather strap!


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

ET>>>


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1971 Seiko Lord Marvel 5740-8000😃








LM


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

1974 Seiko 5216....
wristshot2 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1972 King Seiko 5625-7110


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

SARX045… sharply counting up the hours spent at the computer today!!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A workhorse quartz diver from 1981, on Z199


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Stargate today;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

‘78 Gold Tuna>>>


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1971 Lord Matic Special 5206-6080


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Samurai today.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Ocean Cruiser: Ceramic, sapphire, titanium Bright alloy, solar GPS


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

JDM 1974 SEIKO Elnix SG Electronic 16 jewel 0723-7000😃


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MARINEMASTER 300 Tuna







*


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)

UFO !!


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Another Samurai today.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)

my "practice grand seiko"...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Casual Friday


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Does this qualify using a Seiko NEXX movement?









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy April 1st!


----------



## WristRookie (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Seiko Presage Negroni SRPE41J😃


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 King Seiko 45-7000


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

One year in and I’m still in love!


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

shibaman said:


> View attachment 16537629


Padi monster jdm


----------



## fatbackribs (10 mo ago)

a wild brown bull suddenly appears... 









...roll for dexterity.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## vvasudev (10 mo ago)

My trusty skx007 is always with me when I travel, and the black king turtle I acquired recently..


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

fatbackribs said:


> a wild brown bull suddenly appears...
> 
> ...roll for dexterity.


Woah! What model is that..? Never seen it before!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## fatbackribs (10 mo ago)

scooby-wrx said:


> Woah! What model is that..? Never seen it before!



It's a SCEB015, bullhead mecha-quartz reissue, from about 10 years ago. This one was a JDM Tic-Tac store only release.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

fatbackribs said:


> It's a SCEB015, bullhead mecha-quartz reissue, from about 10 years ago. This one was a JDM Tic-Tac store only release.


Thanks very much, lovely example! I'm almost strictly mechanically biased, but may have to make an exception here


----------



## Tim86seiko (11 mo ago)

7009-3130 from a lot of Seiko and orient watches I bought for a steal.









This orient mexican also deserves an honourable mention even though it isn't a seiko


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

041 with an overcast sky…makes the dial navy blue.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1967 SEIKO Sportsman 6602-9981 (Rarer Lume Model)😄


----------



## Seenovision (Jun 3, 2019)

Boom!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Tim86seiko said:


> 7009-3130 from a lot of Seiko and orient watches I bought for a steal.
> View attachment 16538819
> 
> 
> ...


Great buy!,two excellent watches! Cheers!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

IMG_0002 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My August 2021 SSC813


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Love it!



Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today loading this;
Happy Sunday for all!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## mb16610 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

011>>>


----------



## John-E-Mac (Jun 30, 2021)

My 4th Seiko, but my first automatic from 20+ years ago.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1967 SEIKO Business-A 8306/46-8020 30Jewel😃


----------



## timmat (Jan 4, 2022)

SRPE63 on Clockwork Synergy black / blue diagonal nylon strap.


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

My dad rolls up with this I remember him wearing it in the 90’s he thought he lost it looks like it was made in ‘92


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Monday


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 1 of my blue watch theme with this beautiful Seiko Presage Cocktail Time "Old Clock"


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

On the road again with this Ocean Cruiser SBED003


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

Monster Monday


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

6309-836A


----------



## Infringer (12 mo ago)

New hotness….


----------



## Jwon (Jan 11, 2015)

Old faithful.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

wrist view by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1968 SEIKO BUSINESS-A 8346-8040😃


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Rain today and tomorrow…014 has it covered!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Infringer said:


> New hotness….
> View attachment 16543677


Congrats! …an excellent choice of hotness


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

New to me.....


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The fabulous Seiko PADI pepsi turtle for day 2 of my blue watch theme


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Deep blue hue


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

According to my 1998 Whiz Bang below it took 7.43 seconds to position this shot.


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

SPB257~~~


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

I dunno. I think my SRP777 is better.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Sportura 








SNAD23


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

On the road with my Ocean Cruiser SBED003


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Lunch Time!!


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Always love wearing this one!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1968 SEIKO LM 5606-7100😃


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Diver perfection









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The sunny SKXA35 for this rainy day


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Peeha (Aug 28, 2020)

Ripley reissue.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Tuna


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

angled wrist shot by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Simpkijd (10 mo ago)

Tiny Alpinist for Wednesday because…. Why not..


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1973 KING SEIKO 5625-7111 with original bracelet 😃


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Solar PADI


----------



## Felix89 (Nov 14, 2021)

Absolutely loving my Turtle on the NATO strap, hello from Melbourne Australia. Hope you all doing great around the world!


----------



## Felix89 (Nov 14, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> Solar PADI
> View attachment 16548206


Love the colour combo! Looks fantastic!


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

009
Hbd dad


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko SQ Diver from 1984


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Just ordered this Ocean Cruiser from Buyee in Japan SBED005


----------



## fatbackribs (10 mo ago)

Prospex trans-ocean spring drive GMT


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

aafanatic said:


> Just ordered this Ocean Cruiser from Buyee in Japan SBED005


Very cute and innovative Seiko!
I hope you receive it soon and review it.
Greetings! 
(I used google translator)

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this solar pilot;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Nano S









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Grand Seiko 6145-8000


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

011>>>


----------



## slogoat (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)

*SBDC059*


----------



## Infringer (12 mo ago)

New acquisition…. 

Looking very clean and sharp.


----------



## Infringer (12 mo ago)

scooby-wrx said:


> Always love wearing this one!
> 
> View attachment 16545964


I am hunting for one of those…


----------



## motorjon68 (Dec 28, 2017)

Friday vibes


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Infringer said:


> I am hunting for one of those…


SO many on eBay etc. but beware as its very difficult to get one with original / authentic parts.. Good luck


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Infringer (12 mo ago)

scooby-wrx said:


> SO many on eBay etc. but beware as its very difficult to get one with original / authentic parts.. Good luck


Yea. I know, so many scammers. Especially with the early ones.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

On the road with this Ocean Cruiser sbed001


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Early 1960s Seiko Skyliner J15006E😃


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Friday!! 041>>>


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Not big bux but a gift from my wife and I love it:


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Skx013 was my wife's. She never wears it anymore so now it's mine put on a suede strap and this completely scratched my itch for a black bay 36 on strap I've been itching for many years. (I know they aren't same genre watches but still)


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Blessing Saturday 

Blumo CB


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

mykkus said:


> Not big bux but a gift from my wife and I love it:
> 
> View attachment 16553203


Great piece, enjoy it... Doesn't need to big bux as long as we like and enjoy it 😘


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

besides being beautifull blue.....super comfortable


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

1978


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Nano Universe S









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

White Helmet today;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Seiko Saturday with the 009









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1965 Grand Seiko “Second” 5722-9990


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

6309 with a 7548 mt PVD by JakeB
montage stealth hybrid F18 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1965 SEIKO Seikomatic Weekdater 6218-8971😃


----------



## Yogi18 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hymie.lipschitz (10 mo ago)

59yukon01 said:


>


Damn, your shogun is still going strong after all the years. Do you baby it or how can you shield it from blemishes and wear and tear?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

I ran into another WIS this evening!


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> I ran into another WIS this evening!
> View attachment 16555357


Very pretty Seiko!!;
Good nigth,I go to sleep, here it is 0 o'clock.
Cheers


Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sokpuppet1 (Jun 19, 2019)

In love with my SSC013


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

hymie.lipschitz said:


> Damn, your shogun is still going strong after all the years. Do you baby it or how can you shield it from blemishes and wear and tear?


Thanks, but I definitely don't baby it. In person you can see wear, but it's held up great.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

This red dial is just crazy 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 








@aquaterralover on Instagram: "This is red dial is just crazy 😍. . . . #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #orientwatch #orientwatches #orientwatchjapan #orientstar #orientstarclassic #orientstarwatches #reddialwatches #redwatch #redwatches #bluewatches #bluedialwatch #bluedialwatches #blackdialwatches #blackdialwatch #wz0031dv #wz0041dv #wz0011dv"


@aquaterralover shared a post on Instagram: "This is red dial is just crazy 😍. . . . #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #orientwatch...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

On the road again with this Ocean Cruiser SBED001


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Srpc61 today.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Seiko Sumo Ice Diver


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Seiko 5 SRPD59K 😃


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Ending the sunday with the Jumbo;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Palm Sunday!


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

Masters Sunday


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello Monday
King 🐢 grenade


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Russ1965 said:


>





Russ1965 said:


>


I knew there is something with 🐢 specially one is never enough part...and yes there is plenty 🐢 to like and have👀😘
Nice 🐢 @Russ1965


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Mockingbird monday with this Seiko Presage cocktail time for day 1 of my green theme.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

HAQ Perpetual Diver


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Seiko 


Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Science451 (Jul 20, 2011)

Some neat strap from AliExpress does the job!


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

ET 011 Today!


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Seiko Prospex olive green "grenade" king turtle for turtle Tuesday, day 2 of my green theme.


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

naganaga said:


> The Seiko Prospex olive green "grenade" king turtle for turtle Tuesday, day 2 of my green theme.
> View attachment 16559846


is that stock rubber strap?


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Dwijaya said:


> is that stock rubber strap?


Yes. It’s a bit too long for my small wrist. I haven’t the heart to cut it like I do with my Casio/gshocks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Sea Grapes Turtle on CB strap


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Infringer (12 mo ago)

Going Old School today….


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Again!


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Been a while since I last wore this beauty - Kakume


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Blessing Wednesday


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This lovely tropical green Seiko recraft for hump day, day 3 of my green theme.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Steviefixthis (9 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Quartz Diver, on Seiko Z199, from January 1981


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mathu (Sep 10, 2009)

OG


----------



## Infringer (12 mo ago)

Lucky 13…


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

SRP465


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

Got a new strap yesterday. Cheap canvas with cheap deployant. All crap. Looks good but deployant is garbage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 16563109


My favorite monster color. Crown looks unscrewed btw  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Vdubz said:


> My favorite monster color. Crown looks unscrewed btw
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're right, it is.


----------



## Pqbrown (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Wednesday!


----------



## Moe Jackson (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Seiko 5 7S26-3180😃


----------



## Yogi18 (Oct 19, 2007)

Still on!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Wario406 (Oct 21, 2021)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

June 1970 6138-0019


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slogoat (Feb 2, 2011)

Swapping over to the MM for tomorrow. Comparison shot


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Moe Jackson (Dec 6, 2021)

Seiko 7002-7020 Transitional


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## cmak (Feb 4, 2012)

One of my choices when I go all black attire


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

July 1970 6119-6023


----------



## vvasudev (10 mo ago)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

A sudden trip out of town and I did stick to my green theme! Day 4 of my green theme with the Seiko 5 field automatic in brushed golden case and gilt accents.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Panda'74 today;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HRLIEBE (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

017 *MARINEMASTER 







*


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1969 Seiko Bell-Matic 4006-6010😃


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBGH277


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This compact and fabulous Seiko Alpinist 1959 recreation for day 5 of my green theme. Also field watch Friday!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Twin watch to post #8630 above:


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## xj40 (Sep 24, 2009)

SRP527J1


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Moe Jackson (Dec 6, 2021)

SRPG19


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Russ1965 said:


> [/QUOTE
> Wow!!


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## vvasudev (10 mo ago)

Happy Friday!


----------



## xj40 (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBGH279


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1968 SEIKO BUSINESS-A 8346-8040😃


----------



## fatbackribs (10 mo ago)




----------



## Moe Jackson (Dec 6, 2021)

Sbdc031


----------



## TracerBullet (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Friday!


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wearing one of my favourite "large" watches, the Seiko Prospex Sumo green Hulk, for day 6 of my green theme.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Pqbrown Loving the Spring Drive Tuna


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1964 JDM Seiko 5 Sportsmatic😃


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I am enjoying this new panda a lot


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Can't take this watch off.. my new favourite. 6139-7100


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Seiko 5 DX 6106-6000


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This guy for this Sunday 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## AZJOE (9 mo ago)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Saturday all!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Philippine Sunrise Turtle


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Sunday morning!


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Seiko 5









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Easter Sunday with this;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

At the Cross of the martyrs in Santa Fe


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Still haven’t bonded with it yet. Not sure why. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA143/SRPH33


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Happy Easter


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1967 SEIKO Sportsman 6602-9981 (Rarer Lume Model)😄


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Imagestreet (Apr 19, 2020)

SSC813


----------



## fatbackribs (10 mo ago)

champagne (dial) for brunch


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

July 1970 6119-6023


----------



## cmak (Feb 4, 2012)

Happy easter!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

gshock626 said:


> SBSA143/SRPH33


Seiko swatch?;I see some resemblance, I did not know that model, I like it! 
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

fatbackribs said:


> View attachment 16572577
> 
> 
> View attachment 16572579
> ...


Beatiful you Presage,congratulations!
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


>


That’s lovely Russ. 
Can you please let me know what model/reference this is?


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Following yesterday's 140th anniversary LE with another one - the SPB213 140th anniversary 62MAS reissue for this Monday!


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Trying the stock bracelet after shortening it


----------



## bradurani (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

bradurani said:


> View attachment 16573238


Fabulous......................


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Patrick_R said:


> That’s lovely Russ.
> Can you please let me know what model/reference this is?


No problem, Pat

*Seiko Tortoise SRPG17K*


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## vvasudev (10 mo ago)

Skx007


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


> No problem, Pat
> 
> *Seiko Tortoise SRPG17K*


Thank you Russ.


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Gateway drug to Seiko and watch collecting


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

This was my gateway drug, I purchased it in 1981.


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

VincentG said:


> This was my gateway drug, I purchased it in 1981.
> View attachment 16573577


What more could you want. That is a beauty.


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

VincentG said:


> This was my gateway drug, I purchased it in 1981.
> View attachment 16573577


January 1981 serial?


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Bull Head '74 today;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New-to-me Seiko SBDC053 on a Diaboliq strap


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1968 SEIKO LM 5606-7100😃


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

tro_jan said:


> January 1981 serial?


Nov 1979, cash transaction in a bar in Jax FL, op had purchased it on base I was told. I overspent btw  guess and you will make me feel bad


----------



## cmak (Feb 4, 2012)

Jubilee day


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBDX014 >>>


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Rise and Shine Tuesday - Blumo


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The brilliant Seiko Presage Cocktail Time "Golden Champagne" for this Tuesday.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

VincentG said:


> Nov 1979, cash transaction in a bar in Jax FL, op had purchased it on base I was told. I overspent btw  guess and you will make me feel bad


Your very public secret is safe. Haha


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Blast from the Pepsi past: 7548-700B from 1981


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Moody '53


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Seiko check
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Titanium today


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## xj40 (Sep 24, 2009)

srp527j1


----------



## vvasudev (10 mo ago)

Black King Turtle


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16574876
> View attachment 16574877


I love Brian May!!;excellent Seiko and its presentation; my congratulations and enjoy it with health; 
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Solar today;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Still loving this Ocean Cruiser sbed003


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

dial view by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## cmak (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## ajmxco (11 mo ago)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Still the 073 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

rubendefelippe said:


> I love Brian May!!;excellent Seiko and its presentation; my congratulations and enjoy it with health;
> Greetings!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Thanks very much 👍


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Just arrived 😁


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

July 1974 7005-8062


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Kakume '73 today;










Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Seiko 6139-6002









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Catching some rays!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1966 Seiko 5 Sportsmatic Deluxe 7619-7060😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Honeymooning, for now:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Demaratus (Nov 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Seiko









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## xj40 (Sep 24, 2009)

sarb033
Coffee with milk taste


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Such a diversity of watches for this manufacturer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

Just got it. SRPE39 Made in Japan. Loving it.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I wore this to a party yesterday and received a couple of comments on it, no other WIS there.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Lord Matic from the early 70’s. Has an interesting silver dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today I put a battery in this quartz that I bought in 2001, when I didn't collect watches; now I wouldn't buy one with Roman numerals and two-tone mesh (quartz, according to....)









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## a8tomic (Oct 12, 2018)

Really happy with my new ebay purchase!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Thursday!


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I wore three today, work first;









Then out for a bite and a beer or two








Back home relaxing


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice relaxing holiday combo…


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tim86seiko (11 mo ago)

Gardening day, humble 7019


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Seiko 6139 8002









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

SBSS015


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Today, SexKX on a waffle 😂


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

1973 - 6106


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Mecaquartz 6t63;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1st Gen Seiko Orange Monster 7s26-0350 SKX781😃


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Out and about for a few days….


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> Out and about for a few days….
> View attachment 16583789


Seiko's exquisite flower show!!Congratulations!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA059/SRPE69


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful no-compass modern Alpinist for Seiko Saturday


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## urban_alchemist (Jul 3, 2017)

Seiko Liner.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy saturday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Raygam (Oct 20, 2012)

Getting all the wrist time lately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful Seiko 5 Sports 'white sea urchin' for Sunday!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)

Every bloody morning its a dilemma choosing between these two.. hehhehehe


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TonyDaniels (Feb 27, 2016)

My new Seiko flieger Srph29


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1970 SEIKO LM 5606-7150😃


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## MGMCC (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Evening switch to Goldie!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA047/SRPE57


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

sarx055


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## urban_alchemist (Jul 3, 2017)

Seiko Goldfeather today...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

WT '69;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## a8tomic (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1975 SEIKO LM 5606-8031😃


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN017


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Robert Bays (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

First Gen (Singapore dial), N. American market SKX173


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

opusx said:


> View attachment 16586274
> 
> 
> View attachment 16586272
> ...


Life's tough ! 

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

King Samurai today. Love this beast 









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The veteran Jumbo'74;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Diver









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Yogi18 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

6139 Cervet


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Spb153









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

... sexplorer ...


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)

SARW017


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## yur (9 mo ago)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OM









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Something mid-sized for today


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## FIAWOL (9 mo ago)

Not sure what language the day is. On the night shift lol


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Chameleon


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@FIAWOL Welcome to the forum! Great looking watch

Out in the middle of Now-here at the base of Mt Whitney wearing my Ocean Cruiser SBED001


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Orange BFK


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*LANDMASTER 







*


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

A really mesmerizing dial 🤩

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Top hat Grey Ghost saying hello. You know, back when Prospex was something special and unique.....damn, I miss everything Seiko pre 2014....sigh.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Fergfour said:


> Orange BFK
> 
> View attachment 16596750


That's a keeper right there.....back in the golden age of Seiko prospex. Love it! 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this vintage Helmet '76;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today Stonehenge a 1968 SEIKO LM 5606-7100😃


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA117/SRPG35


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dougabug (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

UFO today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

SARB045


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

This particular one has almost become my daily watch. I wear others, but mostly for a few hours then come back to this. Don't know why, I have prettier watches, watches more suited for my lifestyle, but somehow this one keeps hogging wrist time. Yes I know it's an awesome watch in it's own right, I have another 2 of them. But this particular one seems to wear so well. Anyway, here's a boring wrist shot of the iconic SBDX017.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Seiko Prospex SPEEDTIMER Solar Chronograph SBDL085 . New to me


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

SRPE55 for Sat.


----------



## PS-65 (Jul 4, 2021)

My first Presage getting some attention these days. Absolutely love this, but if Seiko should ever do a no-date again, this is the dial design they should go with!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)

Sla043 on 20mm Canvas Navy Blue strap.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good morning!!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mr_arlequin (11 mo ago)




----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

Rain gear and hoody for a run down the road with my dog. Sitting here now in my warm kitchen, dog by the window, cold rain coming in sqauls.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Seiko 5 7S26-3180😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16600134


The SKX is an essential watch; I also love its mesh 
Greetings!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Now this;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Have a great seiko Sunday









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Shinkansen Railways Watch


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today with Kakume;
Happy Labor Day!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

rubendefelippe said:


> Today with Kakume;
> Happy Labor Day!
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice  

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

say76 said:


> Very nice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend!
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## yur (9 mo ago)

My new find!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

May 1st>>>


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Seiko 5 7S26-01V0😃


----------



## steven.w49 (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## watchnc (12 mo ago)




----------



## watchnc (12 mo ago)

scooby-wrx said:


> View attachment 16602351


Really cool!


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

My Presage Ice Blue Cocktail Time "Sky Diving" (That's a mouthful, eh?) on a jubilee bracelet, and my latest, the Recraft.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Anthonius said:


> View attachment 16601656


Stunning!


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Snkk55


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

Happy Eid Aidilfitri 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Now to keep the Orange theme going, Vance.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)




----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

My Diver enjoying a day in St. Augustine Beach, FL ...


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

June 1970 6138-0019 Yachtman


----------



## PedroG (Jul 29, 2020)

SNK621 paired with a 7S26-01V0 case


----------



## yur (9 mo ago)

nato day


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Monday!


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

Got a new RitchE silicon band. So comfortable and complement the blu dial.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Seiko Sement


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1964 JDM Seiko 5 Sportsmatic😃


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Evening 014


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Rakaposhi (8 mo ago)

Spb143









Sent from my SM-G9960 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Seiko Skyliner 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Dwijaya said:


> View attachment 16605978


Ilove your Seiko save the ocean!; what animal is in the cage?; excuse my ignorance but I'm curious to know;
Thanks and Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

7T34 Flightmaster >>>


----------



## yur (9 mo ago)




----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

yur said:


> View attachment 16606850


Interesting how your inner watch face appears textured. I haven't noticed that on mine, it's on the winder right now.


----------



## yur (9 mo ago)

SigDigit said:


> Interesting how your inner watch face appears textured. I haven't noticed that on mine, it's on the winder right now.


That's a lighting artifact. It's starburst IRL. Fun little retro watch.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

I just inspected mine in the sunlight. I have it too, just can't see it with naked eye/reading glasses. I could see it when zoomed up on with my iphone cam.


----------



## Toddinut (Feb 27, 2019)

Sarg005


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today the cricket '76;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

Haven't gotten around to modding this one, I like the fifty five but they would look so much better without that 5 badge.


----------



## DestroLefty (11 mo ago)




----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Tuesday!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

rubendefelippe said:


> Ilove your Seiko save the ocean!; what animal is in the cage?; excuse my ignorance but I'm curious to know;
> Thanks and Greetings!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Hahahha.... Thanks mate... It's the bearded dragon reptil species


----------



## Yogi18 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

103J


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Blue 7002-7020 Transitional 200m Diver


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

Still wearing this, but loving it.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## DestroLefty (11 mo ago)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

SNE575


----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)

Seiko Sharp Edged GMT


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

May the fourth be….


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

1978


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Orient star ⭐ 

Check out my IG : aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Still loving this SBED001


----------



## vadaephon (8 mo ago)




----------



## baodai6062 (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Here you go! Vance.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1969 Seiko 5 Actus SS 6106-8440


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Urymoto (Oct 19, 2013)

Sla049


----------



## yur (9 mo ago)

🤴🐢


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## slogoat (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## DestroLefty (11 mo ago)




----------



## DestroLefty (11 mo ago)

Patrick_R said:


> View attachment 16610610


From what year is this? Love the cornered indices.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

7002 this morning…


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko JDM 7A48-7000 Moonphase from January 1984


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

I really love this Titanium alloy Ocean Cruiser. SBED003 (waiting for the SBED005 from Buyee.JP)


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## yur (9 mo ago)

old Ti beater...light and comfy


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## vadaephon (8 mo ago)

Good lord I love this watch


----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SRP777


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Almost tomorrow!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

007 Friday!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Seiko 5 SBSA109 140th Anniversary😃


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OM









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBDC153/SPB253


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Seiko Superior Land Monster automatic for Seiko Saturday!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Oldie Goldie…


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Turtle Mod built by Lumeshot.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Livin’ the dream SBED003 ceramic crown guard and bezel


----------



## BoothHardy (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Skx011 today


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

closer dial view by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1969 Seiko Bell-Matic 4006-6010😃


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

The 187 has really grown on me. Only took a few weeks and putting it on a US V2 waffle strap. Anyone know what the R 2 on the dial between the 4 and 5 o’clock markers mean?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ILM4rcio (Aug 1, 2021)

While Hiking.


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

#SeikoSunday


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

A nice salmon dial ✌

Feel free to join to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CdSwXafLWqi/


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy Sunday and Mother's Day there!
The monster "rocket" today;
Greetings!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Mother’s Day…


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

2965 Seiko Champion 7622-9010😃


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## steven.w49 (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko 5 SRPD67K1


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yur (9 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16616257


Is that the Hojicha? Beauty!


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

King Turtle




__
srmdalt


__
Aug 30, 2021


----------



## yur (9 mo ago)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

A "five" today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Monday!


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

On rubber today, Vance.


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Simpkijd (10 mo ago)

After a couple months of waffling back and forth…. I finally decided to pick this guy up today. So crisp and clean with those sharp lines.


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

Seiko sbdc061 (with sbdx017 Marine Master hands)


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1964 SEIKO Cronos 718990 Self Dater.😃


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Considering letting this old fella go…


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Twilight Blue


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 STO Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Tuesday!


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

Got some similar hands to your one Tro_Jan! This baby came in the mail today and already loving it (SBDN019).


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1967 SEIKO Sportsman 6602-9981-2 (Rare Lume Model)😄


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The Stargate today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary,








Canada


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Dug out an old personal favorite -


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

maguirejp said:


> Cheers from Calgary,
> View attachment 16622541
> 
> Canada


A Great Seiko the Sea Urchin! Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bordewolf (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Happy Wednesday SRP713.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

GS Spring Drive


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

Been after a stargate for awhile...it might be a little bit of an ugly duckling but a great piece. Hugs the wrist and doesn't want to let go lol.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Dreem1er said:


> Been after a stargate for awhile...it might be a little bit of an ugly duckling but a great piece. Hugs the wrist and doesn't want to let go lol.
> 
> View attachment 16623703
> 
> View attachment 16623704


The Stargate is a great watch! 
I loved the series!
I congratulate you! (mine yesterday) 
Greetings!

















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Half way…happy Wednesday!


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Seiko Lord Marvel 5740-1990 (c. 1964)


----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Orient Sub


----------



## yur (9 mo ago)

👑🐢 in turtle green


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Double post


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Orient star 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cdbzz9Ptsbd/


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Morning!!


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Still loving this SBED001 Ocean Cruiser


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Just received this SBED005 from buyee.jp but I won’t get to were it until June as it’s a gift


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Mini Tuna today 









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Seiko Presage Negroni SRPE41J😃


----------



## Joesbalt (12 mo ago)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## SammyD84 (11 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNXC21j5.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## staplebox (Apr 1, 2012)

sbdc053 on Zuludiver


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Friday 13th!!


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

Darth Tuna


----------



## taprosoft (Jun 13, 2021)

New Seiko 5 Military


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Still loving this Astron Executive Sport SBXB167 with sapphire lumed bezel


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1961 Cronos Sea Horse J13032


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## timmat (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1971 Seiko Lord Marvel 5740-8000😃


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

I was wondering whether anyone can recommend a 14ct gold electroplater in Australia as I have a Seiko case which needs replating and am struggling to find someone.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks Brummie 😃


----------



## usgajim_2935 (12 mo ago)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Jubilee today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Alba 








V657-6060


----------



## Mosho (Nov 26, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


>


Doxa fans must be feeling quite stomped and confused , looking at this jewel...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yur (9 mo ago)

Seiko 5 "Explorer"


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## bordewolf (Apr 24, 2014)

The SLA043. On an new strap!


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 12, 2015)

SPB239


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## bordewolf (Apr 24, 2014)

BBQ time. With the PYF028.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Son with Paco & Seiko Blue Alpinist..


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

I think I gotta get this back on rubber Astron Executive Sport SBXB167 ceramic crown guards and bezel


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Pepsi BFK day!


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1971 Seiko 6119-7173


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SLA049 today.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

closer dial view by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I bought this used Sumo, first generation, made in October 2008. Accuracy is near the perfection, very good condition.
This Scuba Sumo is a pure beauty, great watch.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Testing day after the mods:


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Yesterday's choice - Rally Diver


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Saturday!!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bordewolf (Apr 24, 2014)

My good-old SKX711 mod


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Sunday morning!


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

June 1970 6138-0019 Yachtman


----------



## Dante80 (Dec 5, 2020)

Good afternoon from Sunny Athens..C:


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Jumbo'74,a timeless watch;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## vvasudev (10 mo ago)

SRPH41K1









Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## Airjoe72 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sunday…
Barbecue day…
Samurai day…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Jubilee again today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko 5 SRPD65K3


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Seiko first generation black monster for Monster Monday!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Loving this Titanium and Ceramic Astron SBXB167


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Monday! It’s a bit hot out this afternoon!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

First gen Sumo:


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

avatar luminescence by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

SRP713 on a Black Hirsch strap


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Classic Seiko SKX007


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Tuesday! SBBN011 today>>>


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1975 Lord Matic Special 5216-8020


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SQ Wednesday


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Mid week!


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SSB409


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Turtle... With a dial that looks like cubed mangoes


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Yogi18 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SLA042 >>>


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

June 1970 6138-0019 Yachtman


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

Safari Arnie!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1971 Lord Matic Special 5206-6080


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this WT '69;
Cheers!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## majt (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

2002 Seiko SKX015 7S26-0030😃


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 16642486


Hi John lovely watch, how many 5s do you have? 😁


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Brummie said:


> Hi John lovely watch, how many 5s do you have? 😁


I haven't counted them for a while, but maybe 30?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Friday!!!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The turtle today;
Cheers!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

6139-7080


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Wore this vintage 6119 yesterday for testing after my first 6119 service


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

Seiko SRPD25, Modern Monster


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

guspech750 said:


> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


Wow! That is gorgeous! What model is that?


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

This red dial !!! 😍

Feel free to check out my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## yur (9 mo ago)

Is that a glitch in the matrix? 



JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 16640234





JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 16640066


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Saturday!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Helmet '76 today;
Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

Seiko Tuna SBBN045


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## cjokini (Jun 6, 2021)

It's only this green in direct sunlight. Just put it on an Uncle Seiko GL.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

6119 TV Watch still running very well after a successful service over the weekend


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

nelamvr6 said:


> Wow! That is gorgeous! What model is that?


It’s a custom watch that I built last year. It truly turned out to be a 365 day type of watch for me. 

My build. 






Another watch build


Watch build My latest we build........ again. But not what you think. So I finally finished my latest watch build. This is my sixth watch build. Some are more extensive than others. This one and another build I did a few years ago are my most extensive. I started with a genuine save the ocean...




watchintyme.com






Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Too lazy to take new pic. Put the bracelet back on just now and I forgot what a pain in the azz it is getting a solid link turtle bracelet on.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1966 Seiko 5 Sportsmatic Deluxe 7619-7060😃


----------



## SandyLemon (8 mo ago)

SPB167 On a hot NY day


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

At the symphony with my teenager… clearly grunge is back in!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MM600 SD GMT>>>















*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

My SNK daily/beater. It’s earned every bit of damage it has. I do wish I’d never dropped it though because now it’s 2 min/day slow.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


Terrific photo !


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Russ1965 said:


> Terrific photo !


Thanks!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Wario406 (Oct 21, 2021)

Just a simple old 009…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MARINEMASTER Monday!







*


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1967 SEIKO Business-A 8306/46-8020 😃


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Does Seiko-adjacent count?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Alpinist


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Morning! SBBN017 >>>


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Hard Learner (May 17, 2021)

SPB121


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

6139-7080


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## vadaephon (8 mo ago)




----------



## Yogi18 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SBDX017 on BALL Watch Black NATO


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

*1968 SEIKO LM 5606-7100😀








*


----------



## Urymoto (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Brummie said:


> *1968 SEIKO LM 5606-7100
> 
> View attachment 16652390
> *


Impeccable!!; 
Congratulations!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

rubendefelippe said:


> Impeccable!!;
> Congratulations!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Thank you @rubendefelippe really appreciated😃


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Still 24/5 here, now I'm going to sleep with this 6119 '68.
See you tomorrow!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## timestampaviator (Oct 13, 2016)

Been reluctant on pulling the trigger on these for the longest time. Glad I did.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SLA033 again today


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

7548-7010


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

*1973 SEIKO LM Special 5206 6110😃








*


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Still loving this Astron Executive Sport SBXB167


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

Ursi dog and a moment.


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Modded Turtle. One of my favourites !









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Wednesday!


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Feeling Green today, Vance.


----------



## solo-act (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Twilight Blue


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Thursday morning!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Two bulls today;
Cheers!








Oh!today is thursday!;sorry!
Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Loving this Astron Executive Sport SBXB167


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Strapcode Jubilee back on my PADI Turtle


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SNAD41


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Pogue today;
Cheers!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Let’s get ready for the weekend Carnival here Sunday SBXB167


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Brand new SSB355


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1969 Seiko 5126-8130


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

The Willard today.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The “other” MM300!!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1975 SEIKO LM 5606-8031😃


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Dinner on the bay!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

shogun


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Springdale_1 (Nov 23, 2021)

Recently acquired SJE085. this watch looks great on a NATO imo!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Charged up my BFK on my morning run


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Road trip to the RGV today!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1974 JDM SEIKO Elnix SG Electronic 16 jewel 0723-7000😃


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

July 2004 SKX009


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OM









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Dinner on the border 🍺


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Seiko Prospex SRPC49/K1


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The bear today;
Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

rubendefelippe said:


> The bear today;
> Happy Sunday!
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

STO Sunday!


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Nice to be back under the sun, at the pool, with a cold beer.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

6139-6015 'Bruce Lee'


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Seiko Presage Negroni SRPE41J😃


----------



## Toddstang (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Toddstang said:


> View attachment 16663080


What model Seiko is that? Very cool, I've never seen it before, it appears to have a 2pc bezel. Enjoy the ocean.  🍻


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Toddstang (Mar 8, 2020)

Watchout63 said:


> What model Seiko is that? Very cool, I've never seen it before, it appears to have a 2pc bezel. Enjoy the ocean.  🍻


SRP589K1 AKA The ".Mohawk '
Thank you!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pr0pa1n (Jul 27, 2019)

Haven't worn it in the last half year


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Loading my Seiko;
Cheers!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SLA043 today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

6139-6015 today


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Working on an old 400 day clock…


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VinceWatch (Aug 7, 2012)

Here are two wristshots for the price of one.








Marinemaster


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Grand Feu


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Toddstang (Mar 8, 2020)

It's a Feiko kind of day.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Sea Urchin pepsi today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Tuesday!


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1970 SEIKO LM 5606-7150😃


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1954 SEIKO SUPER 13017😃
The Super released in 1950 was the first Seiko watch with a centre second hand🧐


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Classic black SARB033


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

tro_jan said:


> Classic black SARB033


Really a classy-looking watch. 
If it only had AR coating it would be perfect. The constant reflecting of the flat sapphire is really a PIA, the thing that bothers me the most. But not enough to flip it.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Alternating between the TIs today *😊 *


----------



## Hard Learner (May 17, 2021)

New strap.


----------



## copernicus_drank (8 mo ago)

Matcha


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)

The multi-colours of the Willard Green


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

Sarb035


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

SPB105 and mustard yellow nato strap. 


















Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Oldie Goldie!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Time Seller said:


> Really a classy-looking watch.
> If it only had AR coating it would be perfect. The constant reflecting of the flat sapphire is really a PIA, the thing that bothers me the most. But not enough to flip it.


I never noticed. That or maybe I'm just inside the office when I'm wearing this.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

7548 from January 1981


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Atlas today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)

More Willard


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## JCY (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN015 >>>


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## pr0pa1n (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

This veteran today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

6139-7100 with a temporary touch of orange 🤮


----------



## thetimecollective (11 mo ago)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

First Friday!


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

*1st Gen Seiko Orange Monster 7s26-0350 SKX781😃*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Can’t get enough of the 777.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Kakume '73;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Just got this one this week. Don’t have any 22mm NATO straps, so I figured if I were going to put one of my 20mm straps on, it should be this one!!


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko PADI Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1958 Cronos J14021 with the diamond dust dial


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Seiko 5 Sports SNZF17 Sea Urchin😃


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Saturday!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## timestampaviator (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## boibleu22 (9 mo ago)

SARX045 here!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Black and black










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## thetimecollective (11 mo ago)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Seiko 5 SBSA109 140th Anniversary 😃


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Change..


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SCVS013


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

boibleu22 said:


> View attachment 16676767
> 
> 
> SARX045 here!












Snap!!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Yellow Monday










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)

Slightly modded Japan made SKX009 these days....


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

SPB257


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Potatolord26 (8 mo ago)

King Turtle Grenade + Uncle Seiko =


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

My first Seiko Advan, vintage and very unique


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Monday!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Hard Learner (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## PsycProfPlum (Apr 17, 2013)

Baby Tuna









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

7006 '74;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

Mod.


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

Weekend camping in Sequoia.


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

good2go said:


> Weekend camping in Sequoia.
> View attachment 16681291
> 
> View attachment 16681288
> ...


Living the dream bud!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Finally...  Didn't even waste time setting the time and date before trying it on!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SLA043 on Red Rock canvas strap


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

New build


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usgajim_2935 (12 mo ago)

SRPE61


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## thetimecollective (11 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

UFO today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The reissue!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

*1967 SEIKO Business-A 8306/46-8020 😃*


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

June 1970 6138-0019 Yachtman


----------



## Graboidz (7 mo ago)

SPRE33 

Still in love with this dial after a year of wear.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Solar arnie


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

King Seiko SDKA001/SJE083


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

A favorite seiko pic from the camping trip.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

7548 and Seiko Z199
January 1981










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## thetimecollective (11 mo ago)

GS 4522-8000 from 1971!


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

the SBDX007


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

say76 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful your Dx!;I did not know that model, very elegant! Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this mecaquartz(sorry,is 9)
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

rubendefelippe said:


> Beautiful your Dx!;I did not know that model, very elegant! Greetings!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Thank you 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

*1968 SEIKO BUSINESS-A 8346-8040😃*


----------



## Scubadawg1 (10 mo ago)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## roughwater (May 11, 2016)

Just tried this today, beautiful!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this Seiko 6139-7070 '77;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ajmxco (11 mo ago)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Friday! This just in: MarineMaster Ocean Cruiser SBED005


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 King Seiko 4502-8000


----------



## slogoat (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1968 SEIKO LM 5606-7100😃


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 16687043


Another beauty John👍😀


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Russ1965 said:


>


I was eyeing one of these off yesterday, a local online retailer had them on sale… love the vintage inspired aesthetic.


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

patina


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

StephenR said:


> I was eyeing one of these off yesterday, a local online retailer had them on sale… love the vintage inspired aesthetic.


Currently on special at Star Buys for a mere $399, Steve !





__





1 Day StarDeal: StarBuy


One Deal on One item for One Day at One Unbeatable price. 5 Days a week. StarDeals are only on StarBuy




starbuy.com.au


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Augusto67 said:


> View attachment 16689642


Great pic !


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Russ1965 said:


> Currently on special at Star Buys for a mere $399, Steve !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s where I was looking  I didn’t jump on it because I looked back through this thread and realised that the whole dial version has been posted here a handful of times, and always gets a double-take. The blue looks great too and I’d love to see it in person, but I’ve got another dark blue/black watch, and I’m working on simplifying my collection and avoiding any kind of double ups…


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It took a long time for me to eventually pull the trigger but I ain’t half glad I did.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The Bull today;
Happy weekend!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## solo-act (Sep 27, 2014)

Those smaller solar divers have a great looking fit. 



LP49 said:


> View attachment 16662319


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Brummie said:


> 1968 SEIKO LM 5606-7100😃
> 
> View attachment 16689224


Gorgeous!


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Skx011


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

OMG, there's still an operational Fiat??? I learned a lot about working on cars with my Dad on his Fix It Again Tony!


inf1d3l said:


> patina
> 
> View attachment 16689469


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

say76 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you learned the days of the week in Japanese yet?


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Threw the Bullhead on its Fishbone bracelet for the first time today. Changes its appearance quite a bit in my opinion. 

Such a huge watch, especially on my little wrist..


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

SigDigit said:


> Have you learned the days of the week in Japanese yet?


I need this 









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gdan1926 (Oct 5, 2019)

say76 said:


> I need this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need this too. Thank you!


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

well... 'operational' is one way to look at it. some of the time it is 😅



SigDigit said:


> OMG, there's still an operational Fiat??? I learned a lot about working on cars with my Dad on his Fix It Again Tony!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Mmpaste said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks @Mmpaste 👍😀


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Bedtime…


----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

^ I agree...


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Blue









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Not today’s pic but this is what I’m starting the day with. On some days I want to wear something with heft. 174 grams. Yesterday was my speedmaster at 129. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Not sure where to ask this. Is there a thread for the Seiko 5 Sports divers? SRPD’s? I found the SRPE thread but after searching for over an hour can’t find an SRPD thread.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Sunday! This just in: Ocean Cruiser SBED005


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Spork for life.









Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

mjoranga said:


> Spork for life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like you are posting from the Death Star or from a some imperial base!


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Still absolutely in love with this thing!!  What a watch!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

aafanatic said:


> Happy Sunday! This just in: Ocean Cruiser SBED005


Very nice and original Seiko model that I did not know; I would love it if you want and you can make a review of it and your impression;
I congratulate you and enjoy it!
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

…and today’s >>>. The bezel is not dive time….it’s beer in the freezer time 🍺


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

This military today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)

Skx at home on the beach this last weekend


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

SBED005 GPS MarinMaster


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

Cover Drive said:


> It looks like you are posting from the Death Star or from a some imperial base!


a Klingon ship!

<* shark >>><


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

MarMar3690 said:


> View attachment 16694839


Whether it’s your Doxas’ or your Seikos’, you have some fantastic time pieces.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

...


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Day 1 of owning a 6138-0040 Speedtimer !!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

Really enjoy wearing this Limited Edition (456) for the past 2 days. Final rotation day tomorrow.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Monday!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## The 1 Chaat (Jul 1, 2021)

I love my Seiko.
Simple, but effective

I don't wear it often enough


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I have been wearing my May 2014 Gen1 Sumo a bit lately after adding a Marinemaster buckle, I need to take the time to add in another link as I have been wearing it with a gap.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## boibleu22 (9 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16696102


Damn I love that linen-esque dial


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 12, 2015)

Finally got my hands on an MM300:


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

007 today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1972 King Seiko 5625-7110


----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

gshock626 said:


> 1972 King Seiko 5625-7110


I can’t quite tell, is that black, charcoal, or navy dial?


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

StephenR said:


> I can’t quite tell, is that black, charcoal, or navy dial?


Navy, though sometimes it looks charcoal.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Post dive!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

I continue with 007; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Just swapped cases. Loving the blue dial on the Steelmaster. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Ceramic bezel and crown guard, titanium alloy (Bright) and GPS: SBED005


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Orient 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Honaunau - Aloha


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1970 SEIKO LM 5601-9000😃


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## slogoat (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## markwa_uk (Feb 21, 2021)

6139-6002 from 1976

Need to get a decent strap, it came with 2 bracelets (neither original)

What would be the best colour strap for this as I can't get on with bracelets!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The popping red, Amazon exclusive SNKM95










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16695830


Love the AHW cufflinks (and the Seiko too)! I’ve got a couple of pairs.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

SexKX on a budget silicone strap. So soft and comfy, but not expecting it to last…. 😂


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today the Sea Urchin; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Drac on dinosaur hide


----------



## CubsWin27 (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

*







*


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1975 SEIKO LM 5606-7150😃


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SBDY083


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Kayaking Kealakekua Bay… with the granddaughter >>>


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today I continue with the same; Happy weekend!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Beautifully aged SKX033J with 'ghost' bezel


----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Desk diving today...


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 King Seiko 45-7000


----------



## Greelycl (Apr 17, 2020)

It winds like it's filled with sand, pretty sure it's badly repainted dial, once the bezel fell off, and cost me $17 on eBay, but I love the yellow dial with white chapter ring and that blue/white NATO!


----------



## Greelycl (Apr 17, 2020)

gshock626 said:


> 1969 King Seiko 45-7000


Gorgeous! 
Great strap on it! Looks thick. Can I ask what it is?


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

*1971 SEIKO LM 5601-9000😃*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Friday!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Greelycl said:


> Gorgeous!
> Great strap on it! Looks thick. Can I ask what it is?


Thanks! It’s a “Simple Handmade Italian Leqther Watch Strap” in reddish brown from WatchGecko. It’s 4mm thick.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

tool time


----------



## Dante80 (Dec 5, 2020)

So glad I got this one instead of the Panda...love this color!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

007 today;
Greetings!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1971 Seiko 6119-7173


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

a classic and honestly probably one of the best watches I’ve ever owned.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

Sarb035 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Saturday!!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## adorno (10 mo ago)

Hi Wus⤵⤵


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 12, 2015)

Wearing this a lot:


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Turtle


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

Ananta Brightz SAEK013


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

siomon said:


> View attachment 16708024


That's lovely !


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBDC145/SPB241


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

yinzburgher said:


> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


What a lovely watch !

Where could I get hold of one?

Thanks.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Russ1965 said:


> What a lovely watch !
> 
> Where could I get hold of one?
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks! It's a mod I put together a few years ago. SNKM79 with the dial and hands from a SNK803. 

Beautiful Presage! 

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

yinzburgher said:


> Thanks! It's a mod I put together a few years ago. SNKM79 with the dial and hands from a SNK803.
> 
> Beautiful Presage!
> 
> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


That's a lovely job you've done with it.


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Strong current this afternoon…


----------



## timestampaviator (Oct 13, 2016)

Arnie in the 'jungle' 😂


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1974 JDM SEIKO Elnix SG Electronic 16 jewel 0723-7000


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The only way to end a hard day of diving!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Welcome to Monsoon Season Ocean Cruiser SBED005


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Now with the 007 in the port; Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

Cold and wet winters day with the Kakume


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

009 today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

King turtle today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1976 “Bullhead” today


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The little titanium cased compass is from Black Scout Survival…


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*The LANDMASTER is perfect for the Kilauea Iki Trail!







*


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Solstice -


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Vintage Grand Seiko 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

it's all greek to me... or rather, Arabic and Czech 😎


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBDC151/SPB259


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## christopherpd (12 mo ago)

rgarza8 said:


> Shaken not stirred.
> 
> View attachment 15102175
> 
> ...


Love it.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

morning role call


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Seiko Skyliner 😍

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

W/Pacific Octopus!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB035 today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Black Knight today


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

21mm lugs....22mm strap....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

today









Great White STO today


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

*Seiko 5 Sports SNZF17 Sea Urchin😃








*


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today in dark mode; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Just arrived today - titanium and sapphire... can't believe how light this thing is!









Arrived yesterday... chronograph for checking off those seconds!









Arrived last week... my first automatic! (And I LOVE it.)


















I am admitted fan of Seiko watches.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Hastey (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## adorno (10 mo ago)

Traditional meat meal paper kebab from Antioche Türkei & SLA021J1


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 16717657


very nice!


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Hmh said:


> very nice!


Thx! 🙏🏻


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

yinzburgher said:


> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


Yinz... such a beautiful place! Looks like NE Washington State, perhaps?


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

The mountaineer's choice for hitting the shops in Tokyo...


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Friday! Monsoon Season & Ocean Cruiser SBED005


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

So wife gave me money for a watch for my birthday last week. Ordered a green king turtle and it came in today!
Just in time for some family camping tonight!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1965 Grand Seiko 5722-9990


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

2002 Seiko SKX015 7S26-0030😃


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Introducing: Seiko Circles Back On A Classic Design With Another Killer Prospex Re-Interpretation (SPB313, SPB315, and SPB317)


Back at it again and thinner than ever.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## usgajim_2935 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

__





You are being redirected...






www.hautetime.com





Grand Seiko new US releases😀


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## slogoat (Feb 2, 2011)

Wrist shot photobombed by a bug


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today the Sea Urchin;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

DesertArt said:


> Yinz... such a beautiful place! Looks like NE Washington State, perhaps?


Yea it was a good day and a beautiful place. Took a hike up to Sterling Pond near Stowe, VT. Looks similar to the PNW though. 


















Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

Brummie said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Peacock looks pretty sweet


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO 7548-700B, june 1978


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Speedtimer


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SRPH81 W&W LE


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

*1970 SEIKO LM 5601-9000😃








*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today I continue with the Sea Urchin;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

500th page! Happy Saturday!!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

New to me and a keeper


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Still this 😎


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

4°C and 007;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Grand Seiko 6145-8000


----------



## Mr Quint (Jul 4, 2016)

My purchase from yesterday. Love it.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1968 SEIKO BUSINESS-A 8346-8040😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Sunday!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blumo









Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

MM200









Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## boony (7 mo ago)

Seiko quartz chronograph sports 150, and it's turning 30 this year.









Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today I continue with 007; 
Good start to the week!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Monday! Loving this thread Ocean Cruiser SBED005


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

A little Monday gold!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OM









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

*Today a 1st Gen Seiko Orange Monster 7s26-0350 SKX781😃








*


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

on new strapcode bandoleer...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

slogoat said:


> Wrist shot photobombed by a bug
> View attachment 16719427


Great looking watch, Slogoat! Love it. What model is it?


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

yinzburgher said:


> Yea it was a good day and a beautiful place. Took a hike up to Sterling Pond near Stowe, VT. Looks similar to the PNW though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning natural beauty, yinz! Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Abhishek.b27 (May 20, 2019)

Seiko 60s Style pressage today.


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dedcakes (10 mo ago)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Black Haveston Parade Series on my Seiko Solar Diver


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Beskar >>>


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Seiko Skyliner 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

rocks_pebbles_sea_long_exposure_ocean_beach_coastline_water-672062.jpg!d by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

Dedcakes said:


> View attachment 16727499


very nice!


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Classic plain ol' SKX009 for today


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

*1971 Seiko Lord Marvel 5740-8000😃








*


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

I continue with the sea urchin; Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Grab'n'Go Auto Relay


----------



## Dedcakes (10 mo ago)

97/1000


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Now,the 007;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

#NWA 🚨🚨🚨🚨 glad to welcome the very rare #Sarb007. 
Green is the new Black, Blue, Red… do you like it. 

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## capilla1 (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1966 Grand Seiko 4420-9000


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

gone green 💚


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Airjoe72 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Seiko Astron Executive Sport (8X53) SBXB167


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Do you like red dials ? 😍

Feel to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 426Todd (7 mo ago)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN017>>>


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Starting july with my favorite; Cheers!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1966 King Seiko 4402-8000


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

On the San Marcos river>>>


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

follow the light ☀


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## adorno (10 mo ago)

Have a nice Saturday


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Russ1965 said:


>


Lovely dial on that one Russ 😍


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Brummie said:


> Lovely dial on that one Russ 😍


Thanks Dave

It really must be seen to be appreciated.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Rizzle (7 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Golden Tuna >>>


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Airjoe72 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Lake Diablo


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Desk diving









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Grandad ~


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Granddaughter ~


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

A WIS in the making 








her glamour shot


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Retro old 6119 'Saucer'


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBGH277


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Already made a change for the day


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna for the 4th of July neighborhood pool party.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Happy 4th of July









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Latest one, just threw it one to try. Will put it to the test tomorrow


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## JoBu85 (Jan 14, 2021)

powerband said:


> SLA033, the Captain Willard reissue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super sick!


----------



## JoBu85 (Jan 14, 2021)

Rocking my grail today (SLA025)
Happy 4th, everyone!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Strapcode Jubilee today. Happy 4th of July! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

Glamping with the SARB.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinNukie (May 5, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

SmokinNukie said:


> View attachment 16740565
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only a Seiko could help you catch that many👍😉


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Live concert and fireworks….a good 4th!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

For comfort, nothing beats a thick, soft leather strap. 😊


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Brightening up an otherwise dreary day


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13J1 today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheJerseyBreeze (Dec 5, 2019)

SRPH59 King Turtle


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

TheJerseyBreeze said:


> SRPH59 King Turtle
> View attachment 16742220


Exemplary picture !!!


----------



## TheJerseyBreeze (Dec 5, 2019)

Russ1965 said:


> Exemplary picture !!!


Thank you!


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Here is mine. Vance.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy 5th!


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

I love this blue dial 😍

Join me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Wednesday!


----------



## adorno (10 mo ago)

Sla021j1 today


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Ending the day with this one;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

5KX with anti-reflective sapphire


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## PsycProfPlum (Apr 17, 2013)

New RazorWire bracelet









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a 6138 'Bullhead' chrono..I know, I need to do a better pic!!..


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

1969 5126-6010...


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Thursday!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Stargate today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 2manylegobricks (Jan 29, 2018)

Sammy!!😎


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Classic blue and red










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Airjoe72 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Friday!! 007 >>>


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Always Love wearing this thing!! Still WIP sourcing replacement hands as they have to be genuine..


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Afternoon >>> SBDB011


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

This green dial 😍

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)




----------



## CubsWin27 (Apr 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBGH279


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today with my favorite on independence day here;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

rubendefelippe said:


> Today with my favorite on independence day here;
> Greetings!
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Independence Day, Reuben !


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

rubendefelippe said:


> Today with my favorite on independence day here;
> Greetings!
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy the day my friend.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Beautiful blue to start the day


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Alen David (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Pontificator (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Oldie Goldie >>>


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Russ1965 said:


> Happy Independence Day, Reuben !


Thank you very much dear friend Russ1965; it was July 9, 1816; Hug!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Cover Drive said:


> Enjoy the day my friend.


Thank you mate Cover Drive! 
A very special day; 
Hug!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## KaninhoP (Oct 19, 2021)

Hell yeah


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

SPB301J, released just today !


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

🇯🇵


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Seiklox (8 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## Logan of the Rockies (Oct 3, 2021)

PADI Bat-Turtle mod


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

En route to the Kemah cruise-in! I saw an SKX007 and a new monster in the wild there !!


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## KaninhoP (Oct 19, 2021)

JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 16751174
> 
> 
> View attachment 16751175


That is a nice looking watch! What is the ref nr ?


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

KaninhoP said:


> That is a nice looking watch! What is the ref nr ?


It's SNXM17j5, a bit hard to find now.


----------



## KaninhoP (Oct 19, 2021)

JohnM67 said:


> It's SNXM17j5, a bit hard to find now.


Can imagine, it's a beauty


----------



## Airjoe72 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

This today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6306.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Airjoe72 said:


> View attachment 16751980


Very nice Seiko rocket! 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JoBu85 (Jan 14, 2021)

Time Seller said:


> For comfort, nothing beats a thick, soft leather strap. 😊
> View attachment 16740925


What is this? Gorgeous piece.


----------



## Airjoe72 (Jan 1, 2013)

rubendefelippe said:


> Very nice Seiko rocket!
> Greetings!
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias Rubén! Saludos!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPF13 Anthracite Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBDX011 >>>


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Airjoe72 said:


> Gracias Rubén! Saludos!


No hay de qué estimado Joe!;gracias a vos por mostrar tu hermoso Seiko; es uno de mis futuribles(espero que las condiciones mejoren acá,ja ja)
Un Abrazo!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

King Samurai all day today with friends and food...


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBDC153/SPB253


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

JoBu85 said:


> What is this? Gorgeous piece.


Thanks. It's a 1st gen black Samurai, the SBDA001, produced from 2004-2008.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## KaninhoP (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

This military today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my work week off w/ a chrono..


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Not worn enough, sticking with this


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 971 (Oct 10, 2019)

Vintage Seiko LM Special ( Tungsten case)


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#MarineMasterMonday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardakhyn (Jul 19, 2019)

Sea Urchin


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Monday!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 STO Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)

spb053


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

New arrival: SBDC171/SPB313


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

gshock626 said:


> New arrival: SBDC171/SPB313


Very nice!!;
My sincere congratulations!,and enjoy it a lot with health!
Greetings!!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

rubendefelippe said:


> Very nice!!;
> My sincere congratulations!,and enjoy it a lot with health!
> Greetings!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Thanks! Appreciate it!


----------



## Djalexander32 (Aug 17, 2021)

Nice watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pritch01 (Dec 22, 2009)

My new family!
Something for every occasion…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

gshock626 said:


> New arrival: SBDC171/SPB313


Spectacular !


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## CPS (Apr 13, 2010)

Seiko should be ashamed of themselves. 😇


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

SPB257


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

_Finally_ got my old Seiko Spirit SBTM159 properly receiving radio signals and setting the time itself correctly again.
A further couple of days and a bit of work with files, pliers & a small hammer (& AA Superglue!) means the bracelet finally fits comfortably, & the split pins don't fall out anymore ..... 🤗 .🥳


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBDX016 GOLD OCEAN >>>







*


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Another classic arrived today. Excuse the day / date. Took the photo before setting the time etc.. 

Lovely, very tidy example of a 6106 from 1971


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

The charm of a vintage Seiko 😍😍😍

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 








@aquaterralover on Instagram: ". . . . #seikowatch #seikoholic #seikowatches #seikojapan #seikoskyliner #seiko62208010 #seiko6220 #vintageseikowatch #silverdial #silverdialwatches #silverdialwatch #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction"


@aquaterralover shared a post on Instagram: ". . . . #seikowatch #seikoholic #seikowatches #seikojapan #seikoskyliner #seiko62208010 #seiko6220 #vintageseikowatch #silverdial #silverdialwatches #silverdialwatch #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam...




www.instagram.com


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

Still playing with some new straps just in.
I really love this suede pig skin strap. Sounds yuck, but so soft and comfortable.


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)

View attachment 16757066


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Asiafish1967 (Jun 12, 2021)

Seiko SRQ031 one Staib mesh.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Square eyes today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Sea Urchin two tone


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## armabill (8 mo ago)

I just got this yesterday, SRPD55.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

armabill said:


> I just got this yesterday, SRPD55.
> View attachment 16758238


Very nice Seiko!; you have a watch forever! 
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Range day.....











That turned into pool day......


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

TimeDilation said:


> View attachment 16759183


Lovely................

I've missed your contributions in the daily WRUW threads though.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

SBCM025. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Spacenavigator SBBD005


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Natural1 (Aug 21, 2019)

Recent arrival SBSA069


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

The end of a nice afternoon tramping in the woods…


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

My Turtle going for a pre-BBQ swim ...


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Back to my June 1970 6138-0019 Yachtman


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

SKX031J being put to good use today.


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKH2112 (9 mo ago)

Seiko SUR373, my first Titanium watch- oh so light!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN007. Good Thursday!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)

Loving it !! JDM Limited Edition


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

For the evening!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Russ1965 said:


> Lovely................
> 
> I've missed your contributions in the daily WRUW threads though.


Thank you. Hoping to post there more moving forward. 😊


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tel.oneill (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

SBCM023 - I have been on the hunt for one of these for a while now. My 14th Seiko since I started collecting watches. Only 2 left now, this one and a SKX009.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alen David (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## markot (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Friday!!


----------



## Psudonim (11 mo ago)

17


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)

The SKXTuna 









Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Solotov said:


> The SKXTuna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seiko should produce a tuna like that. I like the looks better than the baby tuna!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

My old and worn 2003 Pepsi getting ready for South Padre Is this weekend


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)

Archangel FX said:


> Seiko should produce a tuna like that. I like the looks better than the baby tuna!


They did 😁
It was the 7549-7010 tuna, would be nice for something current gen though


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Solotov said:


> They did 😁
> It was the 7549-7010 tuna, would be nice for something current gen though


They look close, but the 7010 is quartz….yours is an automatic ✨


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)

Archangel FX said:


> They look close, but the 7010 is quartz….yours is an automatic ✨


Fair point 😁 

I agree though that the new mini auto tunas don't have the same style look though... They are nice don't get me wrong, but they don't feel like the iconic tool watch that the 7549-7010 was


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Spacenavigator








SBBD005


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Eisenhorn76 (Jun 17, 2018)

Was never a fan of jubilee bracelets so I swapped in a rubber strap on the new 5KX Batman GMT…


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SBDC077


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

*SKX031* - My first on an Oyster bracelet which looks lovely in my opinion


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Linx (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## brownmarky (Mar 26, 2020)

JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 16763888
> 
> 
> View attachment 16763889
> ...


Absolutely lovely, never seen this watch before my i ask the model number please JohnM67


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

brownmarky said:


> Absolutely lovely, never seen this watch before my i ask the model number please JohnM67


It's SNXC21j5.


----------



## brownmarky (Mar 26, 2020)

JohnM67 said:


> It's SNXC21j5.


Thankyou


----------



## evoboost18 (Mar 4, 2011)

Decided on the orange, seems like a perfect weekend watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SRP777


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Arriving SPI on the causeway! (South Padre Is.)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## nietsnut (Jun 21, 2009)

SKX007


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Solar PADI this Sunday morning!


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 STO Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Gabrielsfire (Mar 27, 2015)

My newest Seiko….


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Beach duty!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Ending Sunday here with this "5"; Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tiki Bar on the beach with Gulf Coast shrimp!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Monday morning!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Srpc13


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

With cold, but with sun;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Very tidy SKX031 again for today


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MM600 >>>







*


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Perfect for the bright summer day here in the Midwest even if stuck in home office


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

☝Love linen dials


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Daniel Hunter (7 mo ago)

At the office today…


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Will be on the wrist shortly................


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Beach Toyz!


----------



## Frossty (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

As promised in an earlier post (# 10,432):


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Daniel Hunter said:


> At the office today…


these SARGs sure came and went =\

the best combo was basically the same but red tipped second hand, on bracelet (which i think wasn't a factory combo; that one came on leather?).


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Russ1965 said:


>


i guess in a way this is the closest i'll come to one of those SARGs =)


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## yur (9 mo ago)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

This one went for a dip in the water with me and the kids today. 


































Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)

There are many like it BUT this is mine !!!! Just picked it up from my local AD


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good afternoon!


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Atlas today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gabrielsfire (Mar 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Russ1965 said:


>


Russ, A very appropriate watch for today… the anniversary of the Apollo 11 moon landing!! (It’s still the 20th here  )What is that model number?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Packing up and heading home - good trip!


----------



## Seapilot9186 (12 mo ago)

SNJ029


----------



## yur (9 mo ago)




----------



## EncounterID (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Archangel FX said:


> Russ, A very appropriate watch for today… the anniversary of the Apollo 11 moon landing!! (It’s still the 20th here  )What is that model number?



Thank you.

That's the SRPG63.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Russ1965 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> That's the SRPG63.


Ah, that is the “cement”. I thought it was the Lunar surface 
🌔


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Archangel FX said:


> Ah, that is the “cement”. I thought it was the Lunar surface
> 🌔


I don't see any difference...............


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

SARX015


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Midday today with the helmet;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SLA043 on Red Rock canvas today


----------



## N53B30 (6 mo ago)

Limited Edition SPB303J1, Ao-Fuji


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

Here's my new SRPG27

I just swapped in a Crystal Times domed crystal this morning.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

mylesofsmyles said:


> Here's my new SRPG27
> 
> I just swapped in a Crystal Times domed crystal this morning.
> 
> View attachment 16775900


It is always a joy to receive a new watch, a beautiful Seiko;
I congratulate you!
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Old school heft today


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## usgajim_2935 (12 mo ago)

solar seiko


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Can’t be wrong with a black dial😍

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 





@aquaterralover on Instagram: "You can’t go wrong with black dial !!!😍. . . #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #orientwatch #orientwatches #orientwatchjapan #orientstar #orientstarclassic #orientstarwatches #reddialwatches #redwatch #redwatches #bluewatches #bluedialwatch #bluedialwatches #blackdialwatches #blackdialwatch #wz0031dv #wz0041dv #wz0011dv"







www.instagram.com


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Restored 6139-7100


----------



## twpotts (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## syahrulfathi (Sep 27, 2021)

classic seiko


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ltd Ed UFO


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

N53B30 said:


> Releasing this month and just got it. Limited Edition SPB303J1, Ao-Fuji
> 
> View attachment 16775737


Your first post!!! Welcome to WUS!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good evening….017 this nite!


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## all41hai (Oct 16, 2020)

Seiko 5 dx 5139 of the year 1966. Such a sturdy watch for everyday wearing.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

SPB257


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Strap change for today


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Friday morning!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Cap.Willard;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GWhite3 (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

SKX009J


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

The ANA


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Maxgus (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Canoeist_Eric (Sep 9, 2019)

merl said:


> The ANA


Like this a lot. What is it?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA047/SRPE57


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

gshock626 said:


> SBSA047/SRPE57


Very nice your "5" with excellent photos! 
Congratulations!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

UFO today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## usgajim_2935 (12 mo ago)

SRPE61


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blue Hole MM200


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA059/SRPE69


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

009j on Uncle Seiko z199...probably my favorite aftermarket bracelet


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Pool Time!


----------



## yur (9 mo ago)

Back on the bracelet today


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

merl said:


> The ANA


That is so sweet. You’re lucky to have one


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA143/SRPH33


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Black beauty










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue Lagoon.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

First "orange" Seiko "diver"?


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

Sorry, I can’t delete this. Looks like I’ve posted this twice today


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

fresh off the boat

42mm seiko solar pepsi, on the 38mm end links and uncle seiko presidential 

last 2 pics are vs its baby brother the 38mm seiko solar.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BoothHardy (May 25, 2020)

1978 Lord Quartz


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

WT '69;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Monday!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNXB43J5.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

July 1974 7009-8062


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Orient Sub










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this 6139 '72;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ricPe (Jun 17, 2018)

Poslano sa mog ELS-N39 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

🚨NWA 🚨the very rare sarb025. I love this chocolate sunburst dial and these angular lugs😍😍😍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 








@aquaterralover on Instagram: "🚨NWA🚨 Very rare Sarb25. Do you like this chocolate sunburst dial and these angular lugs? 😍😍😍 . . . #seikowatch #seikoholic #seikowatches #seikojapan #seikosarb #vintageseikowatch #sarb025 #seikosarbforever #seikosarblovers #sarb #seikosarb025 #brownwatch #brownwatches #browndial #browndialwatch #browndialwatches #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction"


@aquaterralover shared a post on Instagram: "🚨NWA🚨 Very rare Sarb25. Do you like this chocolate sunburst dial and these angular lugs? 😍😍😍 . . . #seikowatch #seikoholic #seikowatches #seikojapan #seikosarb #vintageseikowatch #sarb025 #seikosarbforever #seikosarblovers #sarb #seikosarb025...




www.instagram.com


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Dieselk said:


> NWA the very rare sarb025. I love this chocolate sunburst dial and these angular lugs
> 
> Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover
> 
> ...


Very beautiful ruby color reflection in your Seiko! 
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## twpotts (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC017 today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Tuesday!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bradurani (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Can't get those SPB14x off my wrist !


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Swimmer, Vance.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Humble golden 6119 gem


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Still >>


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Pulsations '70;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Bring some colors into a watch collection is always more fun 🤩

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 








@aquaterralover on Instagram: ". . #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #orientwatch #orientwatches #orientwatchjapan #orientstar #orientstarclassic #orientstarwatches #reddialwatches #redwatch #redwatches #bluewatches #bluedialwatch #bluedialwatches #blackdialwatches #blackdialwatch #wz0031dv #wz0041dv #wz0011dv"


@aquaterralover shared a post on Instagram: ". . #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #orientwatch #orientwatches #orientwatchjapan...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

SKX007 Batman Mod today. Lovely styling apart from the hands in my opinion


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Jubilee today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Hump Day


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'll play too:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

SPB187 'MM200' on wrist for the office today.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Vintage Seiko and Coffee - Life is good, friends


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good morning!


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SLA049 on US GL831 today


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

SBED005 Ocean Cruiser


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Mecha quartz









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today I went to another dimension; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)

Love these ‘violet’ reflections!


----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2manylegobricks (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA117/SRPG35


----------



## yur (9 mo ago)

On super comfy strap from The Watch Steward...


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

One of my favorite dials...simple but a lot of depth


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## kyleadambrown (Sep 15, 2014)

First ever post. Lurking on this forum over a decade ago is where my interest in watches began. My first divers were Seikos and this one has always been one of my most wearable.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

This veteran military;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Classic ol' 74 Saucer


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@kyleadambrown Congratulations on your first post Awesome watch

Sporting this SolarGPS Ocean Cruiser SBED001


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16791372


Wonderful mod as per usual, Dan!


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

HDR shot of an old Kakume


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Seiko Sarb 😍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CgmDtqWLSeC/


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Friday!!


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

RussMurray said:


> Wonderful mod as per usual, Dan!


Thank you, Russ!
dP


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

Not much more ‘diving’ this  will see.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nwnewbie (Jul 12, 2021)

SPB077 on a Bond NATO. Love the bracelet but like to switch it up.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Shogun>>>


----------



## yur (9 mo ago)

Geeking out over how well this dial plays in the light


----------



## yur (9 mo ago)

and decent lume!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## graybomb (8 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today with my two bulls; Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Happy 6th day!


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

California livin’ SBED005


----------



## steven.w49 (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

shoe shopping with the kiddo... she likes black too! 🖤


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Still this one !


----------



## markot (Mar 17, 2010)

Seiko Alpinist


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The cricket today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter (Nov 10, 2021)

King Samurai white dial


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## toolr (Jan 4, 2015)

Orange today


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Afternoon!


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Seiko dials, gotta love 'em...


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Needed a "spring" in my step today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Srpc61


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

013 Darth Tuna










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

011 E Tuna


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SLA033 on August 1st









Lume not half bad either


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

I haven’t worn this one in a long while.


----------



## kyleadambrown (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1970 SEIKO LM 5601-9000 😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Prospex Solar Diver - wearing black leather today - she's become quite close to me, and I to her.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MM600 GMT*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## GWhite3 (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

The SRP713 today


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1976 Seiko 6138-0049


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16802211
> View attachment 16802212
> View attachment 16802213
> View attachment 16802216
> ...


Precioso!!,una joya incunable!!
Mis sinceras felicitaciones!!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Tuesday


----------



## armabill (8 mo ago)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

rubendefelippe said:


> Precioso!!,una joya incunable!!
> Mis sinceras felicitaciones!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Beautiful!!, an incunable jewel!!
My sincere congratulations!!


Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Infringer (12 mo ago)

New to me Tuna…


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

rubendefelippe said:


> Precioso!!,una joya incunable!!
> Mis sinceras felicitaciones!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Beautiful!!, an incunable jewel!!
My sincere congratulations!!
(you don't know Spanish?, but use the Google translator like my)

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1961 Cronos Sea Horse J13032


----------



## GNL1977 (Oct 11, 2020)

7A48....


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

View attachment 16803709


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today the canary;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NWA
SEIKO5 GMT on canvas as I didn’t have time to even size the bracelet. I like it on strap a lot though and never been a fan is seiko bracelet but it seems comfortable so I’ll give it a go and alternate. 
I do want to try the blue version too but the orange rocks


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Late post, pardon the date.
Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lumeseeker (5 mo ago)

The King Turtle 👑


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Sexy SARX for my trip to the accountant


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

StephenR said:


> Sexy SARX for my trip to the accountant


Nice. I once had the 147.


----------



## Gabrielsfire (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Time Seller said:


> Nice. I once had the 147.


Do you mean the SARX047, or the SARY147? I have almost considered an 047 before, I love the teal dial, but for me the deep navy of the 045 is a bit more versatile.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

StephenR said:


> Do you mean the SARX047, or the SARY147? I have almost considered an 047 before, I love the teal dial, but for me the deep navy of the 045 is a bit more versatile.


Sorry, you're right, I meant the blue-green 047.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)

Poslano z mojega SM-G986B z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Repsol1977 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Orange bullet


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

A timeless Jumbo'74;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

gshock626 said:


> 1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


I like the dial and rough brushing


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Just got this yesterday SBXB170


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Latest Turtle the SPRC91 STO. I have a Turtle problem 🍻


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm growing my Turtle collection. If anyone has one they want to trade off for a non Seiko, hit me up. 🍻


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Cloudy Friday……we could use some rain!


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> Cloudy Friday……we could use some rain!
> View attachment 16809831


Rain? Whats that? It used to rain once upon a time…. Grass used to be green, all I see now is yellow grass


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Gotta love Seiko! SRPD77 (mostly compatible with SKX007 parts). This one has that military look going on, which I love. Everything is aligned perfectly. Bezel function feels and works very nicely. Been running it for about 5 hours and still accurate to the second - that's a good start. NATO strap looks good, feels good. Price was right, too. WOO HOO! Sure works for me.


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

bugi said:


> Poslano z mojega SM-G986B z uporabo Tapatalk


Terrific photo.


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)




----------



## ILM4rcio (Aug 1, 2021)

anrex said:


> View attachment 16809417


This is one of my dreams!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Morning!


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

A little shark mesh action for the SRPC91 today


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Astron Executive Sport SBXB170


----------



## joayers65 (Mar 10, 2006)

Trusted partner


----------



## adorno (10 mo ago)

Hı wus!


----------



## Old Sieko guy (5 mo ago)

Old war horse 6105-8110


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

7016-5020 Monaco from 1975. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Sieko guy (5 mo ago)

A 2009







Skx007j


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

This evening at Kemah!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Sumo Sunday


----------



## adorno (10 mo ago)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Sunday! 007 today >>>


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## CantTellTime (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Sunday 007;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigrose (5 mo ago)




----------



## yur (9 mo ago)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Happy Monday everyone! Wearing an old ‘Old Stool’ fan favourite that helped me start my collection many years ago


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BattlefieldTourist (May 30, 2018)

Old Sieko guy said:


> Old war horse 6105-8110
> View attachment 16812083


The stories that thing must have to tell!


----------



## Old Sieko guy (5 mo ago)

62 Mas Reissue- Excellent size- Old style


----------



## CubsWin27 (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

017 >>>


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

I removed the bracelet and put on leather. Like the look!


----------



## Old Sieko guy (5 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Any lume is good lume when you’re trying to get the kids to sleep!


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Desk diving today with the Black Knight


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Loving this Solar GPS Ocean Cruiser SBED001


----------



## StChalky (Feb 6, 2021)

My new addition I got on Sunday


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Dozzle (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Dozzle (May 26, 2021)

StChalky said:


> My new addition I got on Sunday
> View attachment 16818027


That's a killer one!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Orient 😍

feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

A 'proper' GMT


----------



## Hakbr (9 mo ago)

My Seiko from 2003.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

StChalky said:


> My new addition I got on Sunday
> View attachment 16818027


My sincere congratulations on your new Seiko! ;you have a watch forever! ;enjoy it a lot in good health! 
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

The hulk!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1958 Cronos J14021


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

My Sarb007 on jubilee 😍. Do you like this combo?

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

wearing this one today. it really won me over.


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Big thanks to fellow WUS member for this delivery today. Truly immaculate as close to NOS as it gets...7017-6040. Wow!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> Big thanks to fellow WUS member for this delivery today. Truly immaculate as close to NOS as it gets...7017-6040. Wow!
> View attachment 16820595
> 
> View attachment 16820594
> ...




Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ilyfrankh (6 mo ago)

My Alpinist Mountain Glacier today at work.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## NZmikel (Jul 14, 2010)

My most recent addition


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Ref. 7001-8009


----------



## xj40 (Sep 24, 2009)

What you think....


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## ASC777 (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Thursday!!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

The old girl has now been passed down to my 13 year old son who loves it! Quite a few links removed but he prefers the stainless strap.


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)

Happy Friday afternoon everyone relaxing with my Seiko 6117-6419 GMT Navigator from 1976. Sun damaged inner bezel adds sum character.


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

Bead blast finish 7S26 movement with black calendar patina dial made by madmodworld.com.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

6119-6023 worn and weathered crystal, inconsistent relume, incorrect coffin link but I still like it...


----------



## ASC777 (Oct 15, 2019)

6138 Panda from 1976. Have a good one folks! ☕


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

Got the NATO a while ago but hadn't gotten it off the jubilee or rubber in a while.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SLA043 on Red Rock canvas today


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*It’za Blumo Myself Friday..


























Cheers to “Arrested Development”*


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Loading this one;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

50th Anniv SBDX014


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## GWhite3 (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

say76 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! 😍.. love the strap combo also 👌🏽


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Grand Seiko 43999 57GS Special Dial (SD) circa. 1964


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Grand Seiko 43999 57GS Special Dial (SD) circa. 1964
> 
> View attachment 16825489
> View attachment 16825490
> ...


A beauty!!; where did you get that incunabulum?; Its condition and its box from the time are really admirable; 
I congratulate you!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

This, Vance.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

SeikoRai for the weekend chores:


----------



## claimsys (Jul 18, 2014)

Seiko Chronograph Titanium 7T62-0BFD.










Enviado desde mi SM-G973F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

6309 for the weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Can1860 (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Blue velvet


----------



## Dilan57169 (6 mo ago)

SARB017 on leathers


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Still this


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this military veteran; Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

W&W Seiko 5


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CubsWin27 (Apr 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ASC777 (Oct 15, 2019)

Quality time with kiddos 😃


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

ASC777 said:


> View attachment 16827701
> 
> Quality time with kiddos 😃


who is the big kid now?


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

ASC777 said:


> View attachment 16824523
> 
> 
> 6138 Panda from 1976. Have a good one folks! ☕


i had to turn my head upside down to see this properly!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

rubendefelippe said:


> A beauty!!; where did you get that incunabulum?; Its condition and its box from the time are really admirable;
> I congratulate you!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Thank you kindly! Lol, I didn’t get it from the 1500’s Ruben 😅.. but I was fortunate to acquire the rare set years ago with the original box. 🍻


----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

This handsome brute has been dominating my wrist lately and will probably continue to do so for quite a while.


----------



## ASC777 (Oct 15, 2019)

websturr said:


> who is the big kid now?


🫣


----------



## ASC777 (Oct 15, 2019)

websturr said:


> i had to turn my head upside down to see this properly!


My plan worked 😆


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Orange Ti


----------



## GWhite3 (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## audiomagnate (Mar 1, 2018)

Feeling presidential this morning. 7T32-6M90.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy Sunday!;
I continue with this classic; Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Landed my first tuna today. Hefty!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> Landed my first tuna today. Hefty!
> View attachment 16829399


How good!your 1st Tuna! 
I don't have any, but I'll see if the economic situation improves if I buy one; 
I congratulate you!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SRPG55K1 Thailand LE


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Seiko Just Dropped Two Australia-Only Limited Editon Dive Watches


This week saw the launch of two new Aussie-themed limited edition dive watches in the Seiko SRPJ53K and the SPB347J.




www.bosshunting.com.au


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Brummie said:


> Seiko Just Dropped Two Australia-Only Limited Editon Dive Watches
> 
> 
> This week saw the launch of two new Aussie-themed limited edition dive watches in the Seiko SRPJ53K and the SPB347J.
> ...


Which of these is on your 'list' Dave ?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Sunday!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

…


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

"Philippine Sunrise" Turtle on US Z199










Sent from my 22021211RG using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Vintage today with this Helmet 76; Good start to the week!
Greetings!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## NZmikel (Jul 14, 2010)

My seiko Alpinist on a Strapcode Camo strap


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SBDY083


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Monday!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16830616


Is a fake seiko dial on a Panerai case really a seiko wrist check watch? Is any of this watch is authentic? And should replica/fake seiko parts be posted here? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

NZmikel said:


> My seiko Alpinist on a Strapcode Camo strap


Here you go:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Is a fake seiko dial on a Panerai case really a seiko wrist check watch? Is any of this watch is authentic? And should replica/fake seiko parts be posted here?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Valid point.

Although you might consider it a fake, I think it's a work of creativity on the part of the modder.

The Seiko movement is definitely authentic.

If the moderators consider it unsuited to the forum, I'm sure I'll be advised accordingly.

Thank you all the same.

Russ.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKXA35 Gen 1 (Singapore) dial










Sent from my 22021211RG using Tapatalk


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Goldie day!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this military;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

King Samurai. Love this dial









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

SNR045


----------



## MikeAB (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Bit of TLC needed, but loving the latest vintage Chrono


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Not a wristie, but it will be on it:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A 2nd Gen Pepsi 7002-7039 200m "Transitional" Diver on its hard-to-source, model-designated "oyster" bracelet, 4233ZG.










Sent from my 22021211RG using Tapatalk


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Enjoying this, my trusty ol' King Samurai. Save the Ocean.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

SPB259 Alpinist "Ginza"


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Orient star 😍

Follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/ChWat9UsjsE/


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good afternoon!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6306 - on ‘Razorwire’ from Uncle Seiko.


----------



## fatbackribs (10 mo ago)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

gshock626 said:


> 1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


A real
Beauty!


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Rockin’ a new CWR strap…


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16837399


Quartz or Mechanical ?

I love it !


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Russ1965 said:


> Quartz or Mechanical ?
> 
> I love it !


Quartz. JDM SBCA001.
*Seiko SBCA001- Details*
Seiko Spirit Military Quartz SBCA001 Mens Watch
*Features:*
Stainless Steel Case
Stainless Steel Bracelet
Made in Japan
Luminous Hands, Hour Markers
Quartz Movement
Hardlex Crystal Glass
Screw Down Back
Accuracy +/- 15 seconds / month
Black Dial
Anti-magnetic
Date Display
100 Meter Water Resistant

Case Diameter 37mm (Without Crown)
Case Thickness 8.5mm
Weight 90g


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

007 today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

UNCLE037










Sent from my 22021211RG using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Seiko Skyliner 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## adorno (10 mo ago)




----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

New one for me, sbex007 









Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Oldie Goldie >>>


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

My favourite GADA


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Again today


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Psudonim (11 mo ago)

Sarb


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1971 Lord Matic Special 5206-6080


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

SLA037


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

SPB095


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MM300







*


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

The Black Knight on the beach in North Wales


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Astonm said:


> The Black Knight on the beach in North Wales
> View attachment 16841817
> 
> View attachment 16841816


Nice. I used to have the WK. These are flying under the radar...you don't see them very often.


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this 007;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1975 Lord Matic Special 5216-8020


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Something a little different, SBDX029 >>>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shorange


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ASC777 (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

SNZG13 today


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Time Seller said:


> Nice. I used to have the WK. These are flying under the radar...you don't see them very often.


I have not seen any posted on here for a long while. The white Knight is a lovely looking watch, be great to see a few posted.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Astonm said:


> I have not seen any posted on here for a long while. The white Knight is a lovely looking watch, be great to see a few posted.


I once had two of them, but sold them after I found the White Samurai.


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

seiko monster gen 2 x gen 1 limited edition dial.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Better light


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Time Seller said:


> I once had two of them, but sold them after I found the White Samurai.
> View attachment 16844010


Very nice, the White Samurai looks nice


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Lovely piece now being worn by my 13 year old son, he has not taken it off since 😁


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good morning!


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

Need more orange shirts to go with orange Seiko.


----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabrielsfire (Mar 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SCVS013


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Alba 
















V657-6060


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Beatlloydy (9 mo ago)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## GovtFunded (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)

6309-7290 “ Slim “


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Morning!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rnzinser (May 17, 2020)

Seiko SRPG59 on a Strapcode Hexad bracelet:


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Have a good day 👍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/ChkUMQkLozY/


----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

Taking refuge in the shade with my SNR045


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

Midday shot SRPG05J1


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16846115


Did you swap the hands over ?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

A well worn Gold Tuna!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Beatlloydy (9 mo ago)

Save the ocean Samurai Great White Shark on a Perlon pass through strap


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Gabrielsfire (Mar 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usgajim_2935 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Russ1965 said:


> Did you swap the hands over ?


Not my work, but yes.


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today with my faithful companion here; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good morning! SBDX014 today >>>


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Do yu like this emerald dial? 😍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 








@aquaterralover on Instagram: "Do you like this green dial? 😉 . . #seikowatch #seikoholic #seikowatches #seikojapan #seikosarb #vintageseikowatch #seikosarb007 #seikosarbforever #seikosarblovers #sarb #sarb007 #greenwatch #greenwatches #greenwatchlovers #greendial #greendialwatch #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction"


@aquaterralover shared a post on Instagram: "Do you like this green dial? 😉 . . #seikowatch #seikoholic #seikowatches #seikojapan #seikosarb #vintageseikowatch #seikosarb007 #seikosarbforever #seikosarblovers #sarb #sarb007 #greenwatch #greenwatches #greenwatchlovers #greendial #greendialwatch...




www.instagram.com


----------



## 426Todd (7 mo ago)

SRPH97









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Afternoon switch -


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Wednesday morning!


----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

SBDC063 on an Uncle Seiko waffle strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

inf1d3l said:


> View attachment 16853214


Mercedes W111?


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

113 



Time Seller said:


> Mercedes W111?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good morning!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Dup.


----------



## Nexus17 (Sep 13, 2017)

Not on the wrist yet--I just got it and I need to size the bracelet 😉


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Daniel Hunter (7 mo ago)

Haven’t worn this in awhile


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## swf94312 (5 mo ago)

Presage Hojicha Cocktail time on my wrist this morning!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

wet weather tools 💦


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Springdale_1 (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

SRP713 on a Hirsch Liberty


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

I continue with my 007; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

rubendefelippe said:


> I continue with my 007;
> Greetings!
> View attachment 16855780
> 
> ...


Where is that? Such a beautiful place.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good morning!


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Baby tuna.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## StChalky (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Classic 007 for the day


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Cover Drive said:


> Where is that? Such a beautiful place.


Hi, it's Lake Di Como(Italy); Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SNAD41


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

Kept the SRPG05J1 on through the week.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

PADI today;good Saturday! Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter (Nov 10, 2021)

Just picked up this used SPB153


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I wear this June 1970 6138-0019 Yachtman daily


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6105-8000 at sundown


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold Tuna >>>


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@ZM-73 Loving that Coutura! My old flame 🔥 
@philskywalker Loving that Sportura!

Livin’ the dream in this Astron Executive Sport SBXB167


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Time for a beer with 007;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

been digging a French drain project to eliminate problems up hill from the house. Just one of my tools besides a shovel. Dirty work but moving stones is tiring too


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Late afternoon grab. Been too long since worn.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Seiko and food. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## LarsCor (5 mo ago)

Am I te only one who likes mesh straps?


----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

LX SNR045.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

aafanatic said:


> @ZM-73 Loving that Coutura! My old flame 🔥
> @philskywalker Loving that Sportura!
> 
> Livin’ the dream in this Astron Executive Sport SBXB167


Thanks, I'm sure this one is a Streamline. Though I always thought of it as a cross between a Coutura and a Giugiaro Design.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy Sunday;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ILM4rcio (Aug 1, 2021)

Good morning!


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Started the day off with this beautiful 6139 'Pogue' 










Then.. this arrived. My first Lord Matic! What a stunning sunburst dial!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Have A blessed Sunday!


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Radbox6 (5 mo ago)

Just got this


----------



## Radbox6 (5 mo ago)

The Alpinist oem strap
Is horrible any recommendations on softer one with same style and color?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Gabrielsfire (Mar 27, 2015)

Modded 1st Gen Sumo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

King Seiko SDKA001/SJE083


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Turtle
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Weekend watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Chuck Gladfelter (Nov 10, 2021)

SPB153


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## pr0pa1n (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold Emp this morning >>>


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

KS Feb. '69


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Putting a samurai black edition rubber strap bought for my padi samurai to use on my tuna...works and fits wrist better than it did the samurai, so nice to have options and a use for it. Been sitting in drawer since initial disappointment 😞


----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)

Some mm300 lume


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Radbox6 said:


> The Alpinist oem strap
> Is horrible any recommendations on softer one with same style and color?


A jubilee two-tone bracelet will make it look really nice, IMO:










If two-tone ain't your cuppa, then go stainless:










Lastly, a vintage leather band also makes it look really smart:


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Time Seller said:


> KS Feb. '69
> View attachment 16862816


Younger sibling, July ‘70


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good morning!


----------



## pwrful (Mar 5, 2011)

http://imgur.com/a/s8ZDgA3


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## davidjr621 (5 mo ago)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

New more svelte caseback 👍🏻


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Found my "just right" comfortable option/fit...love this 22mm baby tuna / monster bracelet on the tuna. 1st gen always touted as one of the best oem bracelets and no surprise...


----------



## ScDevon (Jul 9, 2021)

41-J


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Put the Lord Matic to good use today


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1970 SEIKO LM 5601-9000 😃


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

PSL









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

My wrist is bare, I promise 😎


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Seiko Astron today


----------



## StevieMischief (Oct 26, 2021)

SKX polar mod today - excuse the unwound crown!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Morning!!


----------



## xj40 (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

I love the indices of this Orient 😍, do yu like it ? 

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 








@aquaterralover on Instagram: ". . . #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #orientwatch #orientwatches #orientwatchjapan #Orient #OlympiaOrient #GrandPrix #OrientGrandPrix #OlympiaOrientGrandPrix #orient25jewels"


@aquaterralover shared a post on Instagram: ". . . #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #orientwatch #orientwatches #orientwatchjapan #Orient...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## 03hemi (Dec 30, 2021)

Wearing my Sportura Retrograde today 
Most comfortable watch to wear.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Every Seiko diver fan should give a Ti a try sometime 😊


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Can1860 (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

A little late but sure with my faithful companion; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Love this dial


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

New month!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Yard work to top off the kinetic!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

5















SRP659J1


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1966 King Seiko 4402-8000


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Oops. Wrong photo


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good morning!


----------



## Gurbe van Loltsje (11 mo ago)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Classic ol' diver with a brand new upgraded NH36


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Im ready for the weekend !!








🍻 Cheers!!!


----------



## NoOneBetter (Feb 18, 2012)

Just received my Sumo Zimbe 15.


----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

NoOneBetter said:


> Just received my Sumo Zimbe 15.
> View attachment 16872747


That's an awesome colorway. I love that the crown is gold too.


----------



## NoOneBetter (Feb 18, 2012)

Periwinkle said:


> That's an awesome colorway. I love that the crown is gold too.


Thanks! I'm loving it as well, especially the dial.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

HAGWE chaps 









Sent from my JAD-LX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Again...


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

It’s beer o’clock here in Sydney on a rainy Saturday afternoon. 1977 7016-700 Fly back Chronograph


----------



## Flewdder (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Flewdder (Jan 8, 2019)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16873017


Gotta love batons on a black dial…


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Saturday!


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Bottlecap. Srpc61.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jnsjr (Jan 31, 2018)

Enjoying another beautiful Jersey day. Snapped right before a walk around the neighborhood with my daughter. Alpinist on a Colareb Spoleto strap.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy Sunday!
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Replaced the scratches crystal in my 007J earlier so had to put it to good use


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN015>>>


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a great week ahead 









Sent from my JAD-LX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Flewdder (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## leroytwohawks (Jan 27, 2009)

The newest acquisition ￼Seiko Brightz SAGN007


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

I continue with the SKX and the "Titanic" ; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Trying some rarely worn straps. The single passes I have work well with the tuna. Like this one a lot but never found a suitable home.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Labor Day!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPF13 Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 King Seiko 45-7000


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OM









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

6139-8040


----------



## Nexus17 (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)




----------



## BoxxMann1 (5 mo ago)

She just flew in from Tokyo ! Third Seiko and I have to say, I have never had a quality issue with any of them . Its a JDM and all seems to be in adequate alignment. I am not a bracelet guy but decided to keep this one on and I must say, it wears excellent . Very light and comfortable on arm , better than any bracelet Ive worn. The non screw crown and 100M dont bother me at all , I fish not dive. Its a winner !


----------



## NatDaBrat (Oct 9, 2020)

Penguins!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

alpinist brown rope


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Wednesday!!


----------



## jwise (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

I continue with my faithful companion; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

Didn't think this warranted its own thread but... help, which one do I keep!? SPB313 vs. SPB237


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1972 King Seiko 5625-7110


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 on Strapcode Angus Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

gshock626 said:


> 1972 King Seiko 5625-7110


Beatiful!!
Congratulations!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Skxa35


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Megaripple (Mar 7, 2021)

SBDA005 on an SBDA003 titanium bracelet


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

The blue and green faced assasins


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today a Chinese with a Seiko heart here;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Strap change


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Thursday!


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

SKX031J on an original Oyster Bracelet


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

Today


----------



## Airjoe72 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko SSK005 GMT tonight


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## jnsjr (Jan 31, 2018)

Snapped this past weekend. Last wear before back in the box until the next rotation.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)




----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

HAGWee...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Airjoe72 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Jonah81 (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Testing the movement in this beauty before transferring it into a restoration project


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SLA049 today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My new to me Sammy for the 7th straight day. I'll be selling my Turtle Save the Ocean version soon.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Beskar Tuna today!!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

rubendefelippe said:


> Beatiful!!
> Congratulations!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## jonysan (Nov 21, 2018)

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mister2kris (Nov 14, 2018)

Picked this up on EBay for $100. It was beat up and had a broken bracelet. Cleaned it up. Kept the case unpolished and polished the acrylic glass. The endices just shine even in dim lighting! This watch is so cool! I believe it’s 1973-ish.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

New acquisition Dec 1980 7548-7000


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

LM - De Luxe! Dial is a bit worse for wear, but this model has a 5626B Hi-beat movement 28800 A/h


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

My 2011 SARB017


----------



## Peeha (Aug 28, 2020)

MM300 Ninja Tuna, bronze shroud.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Game day!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

6139 "speedy"


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Out this evening


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> 6139 "speedy"


Here you go:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## luk4s83 (Nov 10, 2020)

The Shogun, love it!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Archangel FX said:


> Out this evening
> View attachment 16891802


That’s awesome man!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## LarsCor (5 mo ago)

SPB079J1 with custom brushed mesh strap


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 63Strat (4 mo ago)




----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy Sunday;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again........


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

...


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Have a blessed Sunday!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Sunday Sumo


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Received this is the post today (from a jeweller I might add..). I was appalled by the state of it so pulled it apart, gave it an ultrasonic clean, lube and a bit of tlc. 

Certainly a lovely example and well worth keeping going! 











Received it like this.. Quite apparent why the bezel would not rotate... 










After an ultrasonic clean / brush


















Gave the bracelet a light polish










Date change was off so pulled the hands off and sorted that while I was at it. VERY good condition dial & hands! 










Took so much force to push the bezel back on that the da / date window insert popped out... Easy fix.. 










All running well now. Lovely example!


----------



## BoxxMann1 (5 mo ago)

1968 BellMatic on a blue Barton 18MM NATO strap🤙


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kiddoso (Aug 20, 2019)

SKX013 with Crystaltimes bezel and bracelet.



http://imgur.com/a/277I84c


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## majt (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

SBDA001


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noxide89 (4 mo ago)

Willard. I ordered a Uncle Seiko bracelet 2 weeks ago but I'm still waiting for it to arrive.... 🙃


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

LM Deluxe on test


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Megaripple (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Snkk55


----------



## relojcb (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jrlmsla (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Flewdder (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my JAD-LX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwon (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Whit my SKX in L'Alsacia;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> View attachment 16894967


The most beautiful of the 6138 and a timeless watch;
Many Regards!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

15 years old, never serviced and still keeps good time. The classic 









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Owned and worn for 5 days and +5 sec total. Awesome!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

041 >>>


----------



## Megaripple (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## doug725 (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Flewdder (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

“Old stuff” pic - Gold Tuna!


----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Promax (5 mo ago)

in love with this just got in the srpj43jt #119/500 not on wrist yet debating if I might sell it since I have 2 of them for their hasn’t arrived just yet.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Seiko nailed this one. Hasn’t left my wrist since I got it, which is unusual for me. Haven’t even thought about my SBDC101 😂


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1962 King Seiko J14102E


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

This Seiko's spelt differently 😎


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Emperor










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6105-8000


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Thursday!


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Loving this Astron Dual Time Executive Sport SBXB170


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Promax said:


> in love with this just got in the srpj43jt #119/500 not on wrist yet debating if I might sell it since I have 2 of them for their hasn’t arrived just yet.
> View attachment 16899808
> 
> View attachment 16899809
> ...


Hello;I have tried that same one at the Seiko boutique in Amsterdam, and despite being a limited edition, I was not convinced by its somewhat confusing dial and mainly its flimsy stainless steel mesh in my opinion;































Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Trying out another rarely worn single pass. I like the burgundy but could never match it up with a head I liked. This works for me...


----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Promax (5 mo ago)

rubendefelippe said:


> Hello;I have tried that same one at the Seiko boutique in Amsterdam, and despite being a limited edition, I was not convinced by its somewhat confusing dial and mainly its flimsy stainless steel mesh in my opinion;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I was never a fan of the 5 sports band I usually swap them out I’m in to busy dials so for me it’s a win to each his own I guess. And yes that is the srpj41k1 orange dial 3000 made compared to 500 like the srpj43 and that one seems to be international version I don’t see a made in Japan on the dial. I have that watch too though. Lol I’m only keeping 1 selling all others for a profit to get something else I got my eye on in Chrono24


----------



## Tk59194 (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## noxide89 (4 mo ago)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Lovely bit of retro styling for today


----------



## Beatlloydy (9 mo ago)

Picked this up today on special brand new for $249 AUD including post. Its a great size at 40mm the mesh band is very comfortable. its definitely going to be on high rotation.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Friday!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today with my PADI qui;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

6119-6400 arrived safely today


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Terrapin


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

SARB045


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


Almost twins


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold Ocean this afternoon!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

4402-8000


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Strange Days (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today with the 007;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SRPJ19 Seiko x Huf collab

I'm not into street wear or skate culture that Huff is known for, I just like the Fall-ish colors


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

I enjoy my decision making.


----------



## Stoney1 (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MM600 GMT















*


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SBDC073


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Stoney1 said:


> View attachment 16907954


Lovely Tortoise, my watch-twin !


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBDC145/SPB241 Alpinist


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Courier just dropped this off 😁


----------



## Can1860 (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Still my fav, June 1970 6138-0019 Yachtman


----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Ho hum and still a favorite no less


----------



## Danubius (11 mo ago)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Solar diver


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Greg75 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Hakbr (9 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

say76 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really lovely !


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Goldie!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my JAD-LX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## topslop1 (May 11, 2008)




----------



## topslop1 (May 11, 2008)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## adorno (10 mo ago)

Pomegranate & Seiko


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Tuesday!!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 12, 2015)

Dad and lad (SLA021J1& SKX007J), just need to decide which one to wear😁


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Haven't had one of these on in a long while...


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## gawa (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Not really my cuppa if I'm honest, but still worth appreciating this classic!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Wednesday!!


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Everyday!!


----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

Happy Wednesday, y'all.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Gen 3 Jade Monster


----------



## NatDaBrat (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Fountain47 (9 mo ago)

I have a few older Seikos that I rarely wear. Dug this one out of the safe today, my Seiko Sawtooth. Put a new battery in it & she runs great. I bought this new back when they had a watch channel on cable. They would display a watch on the carousel & you could call in & buy it. Lol. How times have changed.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)

Blue allover


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy equinox!


----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

My new acquisition the SARY055 really pleased


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Seiko Skyliner 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG:
(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Tried my ol' 7002-700J on a 2-piece strap for the day


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 12, 2015)

On a new Pav strap:


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## I expedite (Sep 8, 2021)

My new Seiko Lemon Face needs a little work, but it is in decent shape. The case has mostly fine scratches with no dents or dings. 

Is there a go-to guy around here?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBDC151/SPB259 Ginza


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

6139 Pulsations


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The 007 today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Which curved rubber strap is that ? ☝ 
Crafter Blue?


----------



## AllenG (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Friday!!


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Stunning 1973 Advan


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

SLA057


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Soups not a meal 
Unless you need to use a "Spork"


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## HuntWhenever (4 mo ago)

A true Keyboard Diver pose...


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Dec 1980 7548-7000


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> Which curved rubber strap is that ? ☝
> Crafter Blue?


yes


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

*SRP 775*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ScDevon (Jul 9, 2021)

Nice pieces, everyone.
SNKL-15 (k)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## lenteme8 (4 mo ago)

That’s a beauty


----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

Russ1965 said:


>


Absolutely fantastic! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## adorno (10 mo ago)

W21p0 E320 FL & Sla021j1


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## LarsCor (5 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


>


Which watch and strap are that?


----------



## LarsCor (5 mo ago)

Strap monster. Really does not matter what strap I throw at this thing. Mesh, NATO, rubber, and now leather.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1965 Grand Seiko 5722-9990


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## NakedYoga (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today I took the PADI; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## BobRooney (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Buona Domenica!!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Bit of history put to good use today


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaf2976 (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## horntk (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Skxa35


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SRPJ19


----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## jonysan (Nov 21, 2018)

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Orange sherbet


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

St. Louis!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Vintage 7017-5040 flyback chronograph










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The 007 today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

A soon to be 25 old favorite...


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

7548-700f March ‘78










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## ssdpt (4 mo ago)

gshock626 said:


> 1965 Grand Seiko 5722-9990


Absolute perfection! 👏👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Monday!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tuesday 😎


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Fool’s Gold for field survey. Looking for sea slugs today….


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SSB409


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## jonysan (Nov 21, 2018)

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Airjoe72 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today I continue with my skx; Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Dupli


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Sunrise in Denver!


----------



## Budabear (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

From 2003: 39.5mm GMT Perpetual with 8F56 HAQ movement. Still keeps ~2-3 second/month and the second hand hits all the index markers










Lume still works pretty well after nearly 20 years but doesn't last too long.










Pic from several days ago


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Excellent condition - latest SKX007J - purchased to repair as its currently gaining app. 4 mins per hour  

Demagnetised and attempted to regulate it, but clearly more to it.. Suspect it's been dropped. 

The question is 7S26 or NH36  

Leaning towards keeping it original at this stage.


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## NatDaBrat (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Review here: INTRODUCING: The Seiko Prospex SPB347J “Noosa”


----------



## Squaretail (Nov 19, 2020)

Just added the US oyster bracelet, which I much prefer to the one it came on.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Just received this bracelet and thought I'd try it on my SPB 157.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

TransOcean











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1977 6309-7040


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Velogas (Mar 22, 2010)

.


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my JAD-LX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)

Squaretail said:


> Just added the US oyster bracelet, which I much prefer to the one it came on.
> View attachment 16930557


Very nice  
What’s the clasp like on there?Does it has any micro adjustment?


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Srpc61


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Orient Star ⭐ 

Feel free to join me on IG:
(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## LarsCor (5 mo ago)

Cheapest strap so far yet probably my favorite one!


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Started my day wearing the striking Advan, but this made way for the latest watch - LM which arrived safely today from Singapore.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## sungsays (Apr 3, 2019)

The Landmaster SBDB015 is the best & most original watch design from the watch industry’s most important company. Change my mind. 😂

I also wrote more hyperbole about my favorite watch here:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Ch3ELabPro_/


----------



## Jody1Kenobi (Mar 17, 2019)

Seiko SRPC15 with Marine Master hands


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

Enjoying this new arrival (SPB317):


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Solar Tuna >>>


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Blue Lagoon Thursday


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## AllenG (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## windsmurf (Mar 26, 2019)

Red Special Gen II:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

say76 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! Model name? Number? Where do I get one?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Nov. '64


----------



## Redi_t13 (8 mo ago)




----------



## 13gsc13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Padi Monster - date magnifier removed


----------



## adorno (10 mo ago)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Grand Seiko 6145-8000


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Travel day!


----------



## usgajim_2935 (12 mo ago)




----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBDC171


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Kakume today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Mmpaste said:


> Cool! Model name? Number? Where do I get one?


Seiko 7S25-00B0 D-Cube 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Orange Bullet from 2005 on Beads of Rice


In the sun with Hardlex scratches











And in the shade


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## NorCalKid (May 14, 2020)

My current Seiko's and sorta Seiko's.

PXL_20221001_200543810 by Norcalkid, on Flickr


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

Finally made it outdoors today! Still with the SNR033.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Rainy Saturday in Virginia!


----------



## ScDevon (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## usd97 (May 22, 2021)

Checking in!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Golden tuna Sunday


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1968 6105-8000


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The turtle today;
Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## AD4268 (4 mo ago)

From the six floor


----------



## 7seas (Sep 26, 2019)

My wife’s grandfather, 92 and still driving (we are blessed), is sporting this beauty this weekend.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Snxl43? I forget. And doggle.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1966 Grand Seiko 4420-9000


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my JAD-LX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danubius (11 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Back in DC >>>


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Ssa283


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Afternoon switch >


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

My Arnie arm.....


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Just arrived and at a deal I could not pass on from a fellow WIS thinning the herd...this one is a super easy and comfortable wear for me.


----------



## Eyeshield25 (Jan 5, 2022)

Srpj41. For sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## Saltysauce12 (3 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## windsmurf (Mar 26, 2019)

Red Special day...


----------



## Shadowboxn7 (3 mo ago)

new here. Love my srp777. Rugged and beautiful


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Inimicalone (3 mo ago)

I'll play.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Grandfather this good morning!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Ignition 
















SBHP027


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Trying out a perlon on this one. Not bad...


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Shadowboxn7 said:


> new here. Love my srp777. Rugged and beautiful
> View attachment 16942027


You have one of the best there pal. Welcome.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Seiko Skyliner, GS vibes ? 😍

Feel free to join me on IG:








(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


2,130 Followers, 982 Following, 889 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from (@aquaterralover)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

SBTR017. JDM


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## AllenG (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Seiko Recraft for this Wednesday.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Solar


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

With the spring sun I wear this; Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Wednesday!


----------



## ILM4rcio (Aug 1, 2021)

SPB281


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


>


Super nice! King nice! 👍🏼


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Lovely ol' aged JDM Actus from 1971. Latest restoration project which I decided to test 'as is'


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I’m wearing the kind of watch that old guys who know nothing about watches or care to know wear. Simple. Versatile. Classic.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

6138 Tokei Zara that has passed through a few members hands...


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

PepsiDigi


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

scooby-wrx said:


> Lovely ol' aged JDM Actus from 1971. Latest restoration project which I decided to test 'as is'
> 
> View attachment 16945933
> 
> View attachment 16945932


Very good Actus!, I also remember the sheet metal calendars that were worn in the tights; 
I'm a dinosaur! 
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle911 (5 mo ago)

Just got myself a Halloween watch for October today. It was on sale. It's a Seiko 5 in orange and black. What's really cool is the lume is in orange as well. So it glows orange rather your standard lume color.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## crispy12120 (Sep 23, 2015)

My SBDJ0155 - quite light for its size


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

S5 shield.














Could additional lume spice-up a bit the outer tips of those indices? Yay or nay?


----------



## Kingmav77 (3 mo ago)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Thursday morning!


----------



## Wools (Feb 28, 2016)

I mentioned yesterday my SKX Skelton Time Sonar came through but i needed the bracelet sized. Well, just back from my walk into town and our local watch maker had sized it for me.

Love the dial and neon orange second hand even more in sunshine and first impressions are strong on the wrist. Love my first Seiko mechanical watch!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Wools said:


> I mentioned yesterday my SKX Skelton Time Sonar came through but i needed the bracelet sized. Well, just back from my walk into town and our local watch maker had sized it for me.
> 
> Love the dial and neon orange second hand even more in sunshine and first impressions are strong on the wrist. Love my first Seiko mechanical watch!
> View attachment 16947595


Congrats on the first Seiko mech….be warned, they tend to multiply


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

A military today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

Modded but a Seiko. White dial Thursday.


----------



## vvasudev (10 mo ago)

Ninja Turtle 🐢 









Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

enjoy..


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

’69 JDM Speedtimer 6139-6000.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

SNE567


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Gen 1 Blumo w/ Yobokies (Harold) bezel insert


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Not really a wristshot... but loving these two


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Gen 1 Samurai...sort of a grail watch for me in all honesty. Did not know it until I did


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> Gen 1 Samurai...sort of a grail watch for me in all honesty. Did not know it until I did
> View attachment 16948792


Be interested in knowing your first impressions compared to the SS divers... 
In your photo the dial really looks matte blue.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

I noticed the same (matte). It did not seem to glisten like your photos. Lighting? Although, many photos online look pretty satin and not a lot of of glisten...
I love it but for in need of a single link to fit the bracelet more comfortably. Got one you can part with?
Impressions are it is really something how lighter the titanium wear vs ss. I like the dulled finish of titanium vs even a brushed ss personally.


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> I noticed the same (matte). It did not seem to glisten like your photos. Lighting? Although, many photos online look pretty satin and not a lot of of glisten...
> I love it but for in need of a single link to fit the bracelet more comfortably. Got one you can part with?
> Impressions are it is really something how lighter the titanium wear vs ss. I like the dulled finish of titanium vs even a brushed ss personally.


"Satiny" is how it should look. Some of my photos make it look matte blue, too. The other two are flat matte. 
FWIW the guy I got it from had only worn it a couple of times. 
Sorry, no extra links to spare...I know they're hard to come by.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Childhood Seiko today. 6119-8080. Given to me in 1979. It had, until I grew up a bit, a terrible life… 😂
Despite that it kept on going (water damage/flooding/corrosion/knocks and drops aside).


----------



## Inimicalone (3 mo ago)

Nice piece of your youth Subzero!


----------



## RLKhrono (9 mo ago)

This was a nice shot of mine on a golf course yesterday. Classic from my dad's collection!


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Inimicalone said:


> Nice piece of your youth Subzero!


Thanks! Once upon a time it had a bracelet…. then a crocodile skin strap…. then cloth straps for durability for years. Wish I still had the bracelet /


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Time Seller said:


> "Satiny" is how it should look. Some of my photos make it look matte blue, too. The other two are flat matte.
> FWIW the guy I got it from had only worn it a couple of times.
> Sorry, no extra links to spare...I know they're hard to come by.


No worries...looks like I will just need to add a full bracelet 001


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Chrisg18 (Dec 21, 2021)

Fav watch of all time on strapcode super j










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Friday!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noxide89 (4 mo ago)

Willard on a Uncle Seiko bracelet


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Effective if not elegant...dropped in a link from baby turtle bracelet that I do not use. Much better fit and good stop gap while I hunt down an oe titanium link and/or a black dial sbda001 with the proper bracelet...


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Dec 1980 7548-7000 on a 44G1ZZ


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Another day with this


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today I will wear this;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## adorno (10 mo ago)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Was originally after the Black & Gold 'John Player Special' but have to say this colour combination is stunning!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN015 >>>


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## windsmurf (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Evening wear!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

My Seiko and the "General Lee"
Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Willard helping me get the camp fire started this morning. It’s cold in Wisconsin.


----------



## GreatScot4224 (5 mo ago)

Just a bit of Desk Diving on Seiko Sunday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Herepiggypiggy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

This guy again. I really can't stop wearing it and keep coming back to it over and over.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

baronrojo said:


> This guy again. I really can't stop wearing it and keep coming back to it over and over.
> 
> View attachment 16954385


That’s when you know it really hits home!!! I love that watch…. Great looks!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*GFR Sunday >>>*


----------



## Inimicalone (3 mo ago)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Joker7843 (May 26, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

My only Seiko, currently!


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

Archangel FX said:


> That’s when you know it really hits home!!! I love that watch…. Great looks!


Thank you!

You're right...it is a sign that the watch hit the spot.


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

DaveD said:


> View attachment 16954322


very nice. that's one I regret selling...

<* shark >>><


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## Promax (5 mo ago)




----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

My team lost (Portland Timbers), but at least I had a cool watch on. Better luck next year.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## paulnewman (Dec 30, 2014)

A RAF Gen 2 I gifted to someone


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Seiko Shinkansen Railways watch


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Monday!


----------



## Zendero (Sep 21, 2021)

Seiko Recraft SNKP27 on the stock strap


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

My dear sea urchin today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Lovely ol' SKX399 on the wrist today


----------



## ILM4rcio (Aug 1, 2021)

The king.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## NatDaBrat (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Brummie said:


> View attachment 16956915


Love the dial on these


----------



## Promax (5 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Sunrise flight this morning!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

With spring sun I wear this; Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Crusin the TX coast line at 2300’ >>>


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBGH279


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

I haven't worn this stock strap in a while.
Nice to change things up.








1984, 6309-7040 🐢


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Dlbernau (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Mid week!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Srpd21K1 STO turtle with CB08


----------



## Shoota70 (Apr 2, 2017)

SNJ033. Big upgrade from previous Arnie. Fit and finish significantly better.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Shoota70 said:


> SNJ033. Big upgrade from previous Arnie. Fit and finish significantly better.


Here you go:


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

7A...


----------



## vvasudev (10 mo ago)

SNE549 









Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

This veteran '74 today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

rubendefelippe said:


> This veteran '74 today;
> Greetings!
> 
> 
> ...


Once again sir beautiful

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

Decisions Decisions? SRP713 on a Hirsch, SNZG13 or a SARY055 also on a Hirsch


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

‘64 Tokyo Olympics!


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## ssdpt (4 mo ago)




----------



## Dougabug (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

7548-700H


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today my WT and Tokyo '64 medal; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Greg75 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

The Weekend's arrived


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)

SARYO55


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6139-6002


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Saturday 007;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Morning!


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

6139-6002


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Reforminded (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Life is a ball.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Life is a ball.


I agree, watch twin


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Shadowboxn7 (3 mo ago)

Spb143 at work


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Spacenavigator SBBD005


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

OG orange monster I’ve had over a decade.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Mini Turtle 









Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today my two bulls;
Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Wools (Feb 28, 2016)

Had a wonderful drive today and smiled when I remembered what I was wearing when I pulled up. Still in a heavy love affair with my Seiko 5 Skelton. 😊


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

So far I've turned a negative into a positive on this watch with DYI regulation.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

‘78 Gold Tuna


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Seiko 1978 Tuna Reissue on Uncle Seiko velcro strap


















And of course because it has no drilled lug holes and because it is me (who cannot have nice things), I of course scratched it trying to get the strap off


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBDC171/SPB313


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

SEIKO's *SRPB 53*


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## evilym (4 mo ago)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Monday!


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

perfectly aligned too....

<* shark >>><


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Once again.....


----------



## Mr.V1984 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Pulled it apart last night, gave it an ultrasonic clean then put it to the test today


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Blumo 033 with crafter blue UX03 universal


----------



## Los31 (Jan 2, 2022)

Spb143 with a watch gecko strap


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

shibaman said:


> View attachment 16972007
> 
> View attachment 16972006
> 
> View attachment 16972005


Really nice photos! You should share them in the dedicated “Where are the Monsters…” thread as well. Not as fast moving as this thread, but fun for us Monster enthusiasts.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Los31 said:


> Spb143 with a watch gecko strap


Here you go:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Almost Tuesday @GMT+6


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Russ1965 said:


>


I gotta ask - - how many times a day on average do you switch watches?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Time Seller said:


> I gotta ask - - how many times a day on average do you switch watches?


Just depends on how the daily WRUW thread is travelling 😁


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

This is my newest watch. I hadn’t seen this one before, I came across it on Seiya’s website and convinced myself I had to have it.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

This veteran military today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

017


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

MarMar3690 said:


> View attachment 16973262


SNKM97….. a future classic


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Green 6119-6023


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

This afternoon…


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

SEIKO's *SNZH55J*


----------



## NatDaBrat (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

On water this morning…









After I got home….


----------



## Shadowboxn7 (3 mo ago)

Took an unintentional artsy shot while doing breath work in my ice tank today.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBDC153/SPB253


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Samurai.


----------



## evilym (4 mo ago)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

This today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Wednesday!


----------



## adorno (10 mo ago)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

*SNE435*


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Bottlecap


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Dec 1980 7548-7000


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this with sun;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## scalibur (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Root Beer Tuna…. The Gold Ocean!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Apparently I like this more than I thought I would, especially after a little DYI regulation.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Good friday!;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

A Golden Friday!


----------



## vvasudev (10 mo ago)

My trusty SKX007


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Squaretail (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Brummie said:


> View attachment 16980366


I love the sea urchin!;
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

rubendefelippe said:


> I love the sea urchin!;
> Greetings!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Thanks Ruben, they're a damn good workhorse👍😃


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Man this dial never gets old. Easily the most surprised I've been with a watch.
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Boring holes thru the sky!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OM









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Starting the weekend with the sea urchin; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

my wife and I enjoy the fall Arts & Crafts Fair Season. This one is the Hummingbird Festival in tiny Hogansville, GA 

Seiko, kettle corn popcorn, good weather and Giant Hummingbirds - life is good


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Seiko SBCW003 Stingray Scubamaster


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## NatDaBrat (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## sully0812 (Apr 25, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


>


Fantastic lighting in that shot. Well done.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Evening fun!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Astron Executive Sport 8X53 Dual Time SBXB170 + Louvre de Paris


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy Sunday;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Skx173


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Sunday!!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SRP777


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## pr0pa1n (Jul 27, 2019)

So call "Made in Japan Box"








And....some "here and there" mixture of CTZ,Orient & Seikos...Should respect more my watches 








The irony...after all pictures, I`m wearing that


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

*SARY055*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

xpiotos52 said:


> View attachment 16985044
> 
> 
> *SARY055*


Chris..................that's very nice !


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Russ1965 said:


> Chris..................that's very nice !


Yeah, thanks Russ. Had this one for a bit now, 1 of my1st SEIKO "J" watches. Doesn't get worn often, usually to the concert hall for Opera & Classical performances, , when I'm suited up,🧐!!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

gshock626 said:


> SRP777


Very nice pics....came back to look at'em a coupla times !!


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Watchiclopedia (3 mo ago)

Just Seiko 5 Actus SS Jade dial😁


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBDX011 MARINEMASTER 







*


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Back with the golden tuna


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Shadowboxn7 (3 mo ago)

in the wild.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1970 6139-6010 Proof “Bruce Lee”


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MM600 GMT*


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

A beaut.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Having lunch with the turtle;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

For today, a legendary Seiko diver that began the evolution of the Japanese dive watch industry which has resonated to this very day. Although it does not need any formal introduction, the 6217-8000 62MAS Small Crown holds a very special place in my collection. Circa April 1965, from the earliest batch released. What makes this watch special is more than just the significance of its history in regards to Seiko divers, or the condition, but rather the original rubber strap.

The 1-3-1-2 pattern Tropic Swiss Mod.Dep 19mm strap was uniquely made specifically for the Seiko 62MAS, designed distinctive from the usual tropic straps seen during the 60’s and 70’s. It remains to this day as the only strap Seiko has not designed in-house.The strap is rare and even more so the buckle, which this one has the Seiko logo inscribed into it which was atypical as most were released with an Acier buckle. I’m sure there are more but the only other one that I know of was donated to the Seiko Museum by Mr. Anthony Kable who did a really nice write up on the strap.



62MAS (6217-8000) Original Tropic Strap


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

It’s a Titanium Trifecta today!


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## jl1009 (3 mo ago)




----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Starting Wednesday;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

yinzburgher said:


>


What ref is this? That combo is absolutely killer.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

tacit said:


> What ref is this? That combo is absolutely killer.


Thanks! It's the SARX081and the NATO is from Mushi straps.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Off to see Osteopath this morning - need some heavy metal


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Zendero (Sep 21, 2021)

SNKP27, on a Engineer I bracelet (Strapcode)


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6309-7040


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Wednesday!!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

SRP773 J with Arabic days 😎


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Thursday!!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Today….








Tonight….


----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Friday……we need the rain!


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today the "Stargate";
A forceful Seiko!
Greetings!























Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JonathanTaylor (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA047/SRPE57


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## majt (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Nice spring day with the .
Good Saturday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Saturday tuna


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Saturday orange….


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

66-8050









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBDC171 on Diaboliq canvas


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Archangel FX said:


> Saturday orange….
> View attachment 16997733


Excellent choice of strap for your beautiful Seiko! 
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## northside (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Seiko Superior Tuna >>>


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## leidai5 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## adorno (10 mo ago)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Sunday morning!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Samurai PADI today;
Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

..
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Blue Lagoon on strapcode jubilee.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBGA031 Dark Time!


----------



## leidai5 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA143/SRPH33


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Nep (Feb 11, 2006)

Good morning!


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## cookiemonster94 (Oct 23, 2020)

I got this as a very ugly modded watch, which I unmodded, What do you think?
And now I'm asking myself, strap or bracelet.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

This mecaquartz today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Halloween


----------



## Zendero (Sep 21, 2021)

SRPJ41K1 on a Beads of Rice brecelet (Strapcode)


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy All Hallow’s Eve!!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

A favorite
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## leidai5 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

‘68


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good drizzly first day of November!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Panda '74;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

For you trivia buffs, this same dial color was also used on the later Blue Lagoon Samurais and Turtles.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## leidai5 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today the cricket;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

SJE085 on a Tiffany blue strap from delugs. love it


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

SBTR017


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Goldie!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## leidai5 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SUMO SBDC001,


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Fresh in today. Lovely ! 









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1970 6139-6010


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

007 today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)




----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

love love love love this one


----------



## jimigalahad (Aug 28, 2015)

My beloved sarb033. Had it for well over 7 years now; most comfortable and versatile watch I've owned. Unfortunately, it's losing about 1-2min a day now it doesn't get worn to work as much as it used to.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Thursday!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## leidai5 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## nwnewbie (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this 6119 '69;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jimigalahad (Aug 28, 2015)

Same office, different watch. SRPJ63. Digging the domed crystal. Although the bracelet is rolled and light, at least it was pretty easy to size (push pins). I took that last piece of plastic protective tape off as well.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Friday!


----------



## CubsWin27 (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

New crystal makes such a Huge difference! 

After










Before


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## leidai5 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA117/SRPG35


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## evilym (4 mo ago)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Good Saturday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

rubendefelippe said:


> Good Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never noticed the red accents at n,s,e,w on these. Nice touch, always liked these.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Go Vols!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Saturday! SBBN017>>>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SEX (5 mo ago)

Got my first seiko from an antique store yesterday !


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> I never noticed the red accents at n,s,e,w on these. Nice touch, always liked these.


Thanks mate; there are very nice dials on the Samurai,and this model yours red accents nice to 12-3-6-9;
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OM


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## windsmurf (Mar 26, 2019)

I love the Monster bracelet on everything!!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

knocking about with the 1977 6309-7040


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Raining and dark outside job for the golden tuna


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## TurtleFan (Feb 23, 2021)

Casual blue Sunday


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

Xerxes300 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Like seeing this model outside of our main "38.5 Solar" thread! Looks great on that shark mesh.

Daylights savings was a good excuse to walk to the park and let my Astron do the full timezone sync.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Sunday! ☀


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## leidai5 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA059/SRPE69


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SRP159


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Jumbo'74,a timeless;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5150RN (Jan 12, 2021)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 17016528


Nice watch brother!


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Gurbe van Loltsje (11 mo ago)

Just arrived....


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Gurbe van Loltsje said:


> View attachment 17017393
> 
> 
> Just arrived....


Congratulations!,it is always a joy to receive a new watch!
I like the orange dials, and its stainless steel mesh too; enjoy it in good health!
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

5150RN said:


> Nice watch brother!


Thanks for commenting 🙏


----------



## Gurbe van Loltsje (11 mo ago)

rubendefelippe said:


> Congratulations!,it is always a joy to receive a new watch!
> I like the orange dials, and its stainless steel mesh too; enjoy it in good health!
> Greetings!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Thanks! I also like this orange dial, especially with this type of case. Just like it...!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

007 >>>


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OM


----------



## leidai5 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## epfa.rj (2 mo ago)

BustedClock said:


> View attachment 15828869
> Hello Gentlemen, Does anyone happens to know the reference number of this Seiko, found it the Air France flight catalog from 1986 ?! I've been wanting to find this watch since I was a little kind, drooling over its pics in that catalog I still preciously keep hoping one day someone will happen to know it's reference number or any useful information. I have checked every know official Seiko product catalog from 1980's and no luck what do ever, including all the PDF 80's Seiko catalogs available on watchuseek. Best Regards,


 I don't know if you are going to see this, but is the 1986 SEIKO QUARTZ SQ SPORTS 150 5H23 6080 and I have this one on hands hehe


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch-A-Holic (5 mo ago)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TurtleFan (Feb 23, 2021)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 17018658


Is that the Bark&Jack Ukraine strap????


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Night Vision LE


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Alpinist


----------



## leidai5 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JonathanTaylor (Dec 21, 2021)

can’t wait for my US z199 to show up


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

031 >>>


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

I really like this model. I hadn’t ever seen it before about a month ago. The dial is blueish green and has a vintage vibe.


----------



## leidai5 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Grandfather Tuna >>>


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6309 on US ‘Irezumi’. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## SmoGea (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Cassady (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this what I love;
Greetings!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko PADI Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Seeing 2 PADI Turtles in a row makes me wanna grab mine and post it too, but I'll pass this time around :


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Cronos Sea Horse J13032 from ‘61


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Spectacular your vintage Seiko sea horse, one of the "unobtainable"!; my congratulations! 
Good night and Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## leidai5 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Turtle PADI today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Saturday!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Seiko 5 DX 6106-6000


----------



## leidai5 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Been wearing this newest purchase. Love the gradient dial on this one.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

leidai5 said:


> View attachment 17029293


Believe it or not my first seiko was the green version on leather of this recraft. Really nice dress watch for me. Really wish it was lumed or just not even look as if it were. Cool watch nonetheless 😎


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

SLA017


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day three with the Seiko PADI Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

Happy Seiko Sunday, fellas.


----------



## Nighthawk23 (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## usgajim_2935 (12 mo ago)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

not a wrist check, and only half seiko - but I've ended up with this teal and orange vibe with my daily wearers which is kinda nice. heavily inspired by the seiko of course.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB035 today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Monday!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNKM47.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

JohnM67 said:


> SNKM47.
> 
> View attachment 17033924


You've got a great collection of 5s John. 👍👍😉


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Brummie said:


> You've got a great collection of 5s John. 👍👍😉


My other half would say I have far too many. 😁

And I'd agree, but I like them too much to let any of them go.

And here's another, SNKM41.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

SARB045


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Time to get busy











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The canary today; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Fresh out of the post.

*1972 King Seiko - Vanac - 5626 








*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

7T34 Flightmaster >>>


----------



## Matushki (Oct 6, 2015)

So comfy to wear ..









Sent from my M2102K1C using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Happy International Pogue Day


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Shogun last couple days


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Omiwatari


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SNR029 for today


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

New US H-link for the newest turtle. Pleased with the choice.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Zendero (Sep 21, 2021)

SRPB51 (Hexad Bracelet from Strapcode)









Enviado do meu MAR-LX1B através do Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Sub4 (May 5, 2009)

baronrojo said:


> View attachment 17035105


Hi...I'm trying to find the model number for this watch. I really like it...

Regards
Louis


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Sub4 said:


> Hi...I'm trying to find the model number for this watch. I really like it...
> 
> Regards
> Louis


SLA017, I think


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Danubius (11 mo ago)




----------



## Sub4 (May 5, 2009)

Subzero46 said:


> SLA017, I think


Thank you!


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Sub4 said:


> Thank you!


The SLA017 or SLA043 are my both grail watches for me


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

‘68 6105-8000


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today another 007;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

PADI Turtle today


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

Sub4 said:


> Hi...I'm trying to find the model number for this watch. I really like it...
> 
> Regards
> Louis


Confirming it is indeed an SLA017.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SLA039 for today


----------



## LettheLordbewithyou (Oct 1, 2020)

My Pepsi mm200 on a red uncle seiko Irezumi strap. Swapped out the crappy clasp to a butterfly deployment clasp.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Danubius (11 mo ago)

Changing straps, playing with colours


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## LettheLordbewithyou (Oct 1, 2020)

Another one, ghost alpinist, Buffalo calf strap to my specs, deployment clasp. Giggity Giggity...


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

with the CB12
View attachment 17040096


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dads old Seiko auto.


----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The orange today;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1971 Lord Matic Special 5206-6080


----------



## LettheLordbewithyou (Oct 1, 2020)

Another classic titanium chronograph. Full titanium. Has the matte finish while the center is polished.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Have a Golden Friday!


----------



## leidai5 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)

New arrival yesterday Seiko 6105-8110 from 1976.


----------



## Jody1Kenobi (Mar 17, 2019)

SRPB61


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## neogenesus (Apr 9, 2008)

Black and White!!


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)

SAGJ007


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Caturday


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Ho hum


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SLA043 for today…..


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Saturday!


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1975 Lord Matic Special 5216-8020


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Just delivered. Sized and loving this one...


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Nite Shot!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Colin39 (Dec 25, 2020)

Seiko snzh55k1 today, fine watch 👍


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## UserName: (5 mo ago)

Same


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Asiafish1967 (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## mirrorman147 (2 mo ago)

6105


----------



## jrlmsla (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Starting Monday here in the south; Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mjhanna8 (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Now tell me, how often does this happen, you express your thoughts about selling a watch, which prompts you to wear it… and you start to really appreciate it again!!

But seriously, I do need to lighten the load, so the SARX045 and SARB065 will be on the chopping block (not this one though).


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Just got this one. It is my favorite seiko thus far but for the life of me, I can't get a good shot of it on my wrist. It doesn't take pics well although it looks amazing on wrist. Something about the lighting and the dial color / texture.

...
Ahh nevermind I'll just post it. It doesn't look good in this pic but believe me it is sensational


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Good luck USMNT!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN017 >>>


----------



## jaf2976 (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

say76 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice Indeed.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13J1 today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heywodja (11 mo ago)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

My favorite Seiko. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6309 and a case of the Tuesdays


----------



## CubsWin27 (Apr 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

007 today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mihajlons (Dec 5, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asiafish1967 (Jun 12, 2021)

My birth year (1967) King Seiko 44-9990.

I just bought this from a Swiss seller on Chrono24 and am just blown away by the design, especially the lugs. Manual 44A caliber (the revised version with the improved hacking mechanism) running well (I’ll put it on my Time Grapher at when I get home, but in the three hours since I set it it has gained one second, which is an excellent +8 SPD for a 55-year-old watch. Even the medallion is intact.

This is definitely going into the regular rotation.


----------



## capilla1 (Aug 10, 2021)

Some are calling this seiko Flower bud bc of its hour hand. 38mm it feels tiny compared to my mini turtle.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Tuesday!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Danubius (11 mo ago)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

Latest one and maybe my 20th Seiko. Might be my new favorite chronograph.





































p


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Chuck Gladfelter (Nov 10, 2021)

green Willard.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

4006 Bell-Matic today


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

good2go said:


> Latest one and maybe my 20th Seiko. Might be my new favorite chronograph.
> View attachment 17051703
> View attachment 17051706
> 
> ...


Congratulations!,it is very cute! Very sporty and with its strap that matches the watch;is it mecaquartz? 
Greetings and enjoy it!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

5 military today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## northside (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Too lazy to switch...


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## CPS (Apr 13, 2010)

Father-daughter chronos at Thanksgiving table.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The canary today;
Have a good weekend!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Friday!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Wore this beauty to work today. All original 6139-7100


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Urse73 (4 mo ago)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

6119-6023


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

My new Alpinist ...


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## pr0pa1n (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Cloudy days are the best for dial photos.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

6139 Running very well after a bit of maintenance


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Srpc13.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Gilmour said:


> Cloudy days are the best for dial photos.


Sunburst dial says otherwise


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

GFR >>>


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1958 Cronos J14021


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## danielsallfix (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Vintage Time Sonar


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy Sunday!
View attachment 17058787


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBDC171 on mott straps baseball glove leather


----------



## adorno (10 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Sunday!


----------



## Ricam (Jul 1, 2021)

Seiko SNE497P1. Happy Sunday!









Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Wore this beauty today 6119-7173


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Zendero (Sep 21, 2021)

SRPE57 (Uncle Seiko President Brecelet)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

6138 Jumbo


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Samurai today 









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Oh and I arnie on the way get to the chopper


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Asiafish1967 (Jun 12, 2021)

Grand Seiko SBGX263

The first quartz watch I’ve purchased in over a decade and the only one in my regular rotation.

I love the 37mm size on my 7.5” wrist. A date window is also a turn-off for me on most watches, but on this one it just looks right.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

"Butterfly Fish" 
My first "monster" is a "tuna"


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


>


Nice Presage. How do you like this model? I have my eye on the green dial / leather nato SSA451 version.
Oh, your date is fast and needs wound... well needs wound anyway...


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

A little warm over at Mauna Loa!


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

My inlaws are in Oceanview and a little on edge.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> Nice Presage. How do you like this model? I have my eye on the green dial / leather nato SSA451 version.
> Oh, your date is fast and needs wound... well needs wound anyway...


It is the 29th over here.

I like it, but it is really not much different to the models with date windows.

Yes, it needs winding because I don't tend to wear my watches for very long periods.


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

SEIKO diver’s 1965 Save the Ocean. Ref: SPB297J1


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 on Strapcode Angus Jubilee today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

6309-836


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*







*
_*
















Enjoying the last day of the Month!*_


----------



## Abhishek.b27 (May 20, 2019)

Sporting my Seiko Trek Monster SARB047 today.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

"Ginza" today


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

On US Z199


----------



## LLJ (Aug 16, 2019)

1st Gen Seiko Monster on a Watchadoo bracelet.


----------



## Juan_valdeaza (May 5, 2021)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today the 007 with new crown;
Greetings!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## KrazyK (Apr 24, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MM600 >>>







*


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1969 Seiko 5126-8130


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Classic ol' 6309-836B


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

BFK


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

June 1970 6138-0019 Yachtman


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Subzero46 said:


> View attachment 17065943


Watch Twin !


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

Gave my most recent Seiko Chronograph (pic above) to my nephew - the orange band matched his orange Honda Civic. He was shocked - loved it








So bought another exact one with blue NATO strap.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

The joy of the date change day !


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I truly love my recently purchased Dec 1980 7548-7000, today is the 1st time since unboxing that I will unscrew the crown


----------



## Watch-A-Holic (5 mo ago)




----------



## mihajlons (Dec 5, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

FRIDAY's " *53"*


----------



## oystertrader (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OR


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

iPads sucks for pictures! I have had this Watch over a year and did not wear this Watch as there were issues with the crown or thought the threads on the case that the crown screws into were bad. I did not try before today to fix this. Well this was fixed and it seems it was the crown cap! Have not been able to pressure test but all looks well. Vance. Edit: threads on case are bad! Sad, real nice case!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Wardogz (May 3, 2011)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)

So lucky to source this one SCEB015 and the Original 6138-0040 Bullheads !!


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Really is easy to see why the skx is so iconic. As classic and comfortable wearing as it gets for me...


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Here is one that is a good running Watch! The old Seiko Jubilee bracelet is comfortable too! Vance.


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

*SNKK17K1 *Just upgraded to NH35 for hacking and hand winding:


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Jubilee today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Just arrived arnie


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Pat450 said:


> Just arrived arnie
> View attachment 17070904
> 
> View attachment 17070903


Congratulations!!,the Arnie, great watch! 
Enjoy it a lot! 
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Just awaken with this;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

*SRPF1K1 Seiko 5 - Gaara*


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Let's go boys!


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Can’t decide today


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Buellrider said:


> Can’t decide today
> View attachment 17071804
> View attachment 17071805


The big Six One my friend….everytime


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

_







_


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 again today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Dec 1980 6548-7000


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SRP659J1


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## adorno (10 mo ago)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Arnie


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

@ Ravens-Broncos w/Willard


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SLA033 on a Micah Vintager custom strap


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

59yukon01 said:


>


That’s a good looking watch


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## WestCoastTime (7 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## hzanic (2 mo ago)

Wiily


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Still my current fav of all;
June 1970 6138-0019 Yachtman


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 17073228


What's the model on that one?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

dasmi said:


> What's the model on that one?


Seiko SRPB07


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

ET!


----------



## nickant44 (May 15, 2013)

Seiko 5 Sports SRPE63K
Ditched the NATO and put it on black leather strap.
Was running +10sec/day in first week, now regulated to +2sec/day.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Mhutch said:


>


Watch Twin Alert


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Corrected day...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Nawariage (2 mo ago)

Been silent reader for a long time, finally decided to join the forum.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

SKX/6105 conversion case mod on OD Green USGL831


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Nawariage said:


> Been silent reader for a long time, finally decided to join the forum.
> View attachment 17077608
> View attachment 17077607


Welcome 👍


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

My trusty *SSC21*


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

brouillard gelé ce matin...


----------



## criss6ixx (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today with my "square eyes";
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17077915


I don’t believe I’ve ever seen one of these. It is a handsome watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

New in today and loving it.
















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Oceancruiser for today


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

A couple kinetics


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Evening!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Turtle today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Classic old Lord Matic


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

Good morning 🌞


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Thursday!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Astonm (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

*7017-6020








*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Friday!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)

With some Xmas friends


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## McChicken (Oct 10, 2020)

Seiko ReCraft Boat Anchor


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBDX014 E Tuna >>>







*


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Tried this ol' *7017-6020* again today after a clean and some tlc. Not my cuppa to be honest..


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SCVS013 ️


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## rivethead147 (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Samurai SNM033


----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

fiskadoro said:


> Samurai SNM033


Love the waffle dial. The framed in date is a nice detail too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

Oldie but goddie, albeit modded. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OM


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 King Seiko 4502-8000


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## leidai5 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## KrazyK (Apr 24, 2016)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> View attachment 17085326


Where did you get the black bezel for your 023?


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

KrazyK said:


> Where did you get the black bezel for your 023?


Mine is an 021


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Sunday!


----------



## KrazyK (Apr 24, 2016)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> Mine is an 021


Wow. I didn't even know about that model. Looks almost the same in the pic. Must be the angle and lighting. Bought my 023 back in 2014 when I first started collecting. First Seiko actually.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

sarx055


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

sarx057


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko Coutura Solar SSC560 Perpetual Calendar


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

KrazyK said:


> Wow. I didn't even know about that model. Looks almost the same in the pic. Must be the angle and lighting. Bought my 023 back in 2014 when I first started collecting. First Seiko actually.


Nice. From what I know there are the 019, 021, 023 and 065. I recently picked up this 021 and the 065 (PADI). It looks like the bezel insert color is maybe a little different as well? 021 is very yellow and the 023 is more orangish? And of course the shroud


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

Shedding a layer before I go uphill.


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Couple MM200s past 2 days. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold Tuna >>>


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Stswervus (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## KrazyK (Apr 24, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

12 12 22









Enviado de meu SM-G780G usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## vadaephon (8 mo ago)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

A bunch of Seiko products getting some light













After getting the light


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Still rockin’ the 143…


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Morning!


----------



## vvasudev (10 mo ago)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dentedilupo (Apr 27, 2017)

My collection .Mostly seikos  

1- seiko 5 SNZF22J1
2 - seiko 5 SRPD61K1
3 - seiko samurai
4- seiko Monster
5- seiko alpinist sarb017
6 - seiko 5 SRPG41K1
7 - junkers g38
8 - junkers bahaus
9 - seiko 5 5126-6010 1970
10 - seiko snxs77
11 - seiko SRP747B1


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

Just got the SSK003 from the AD yesterday. Very comfortable and solid bracelet.


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this veteran 7005 '72;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

*5626-5050 - King Seiko - Vanac*


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## vadaephon (8 mo ago)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Rare / original SKX401


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

This . Vance.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1966 King Seiko 4402-8000


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## AttackDecay (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Pulsations'69;
Greetings!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

rubendefelippe said:


> Pulsations'69;
> Greetings!
> View attachment 17101180
> 
> ...


All the best for today my friend….. the spirit of Diego Armando lives on.


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Cover Drive said:


> All the best for today my friend….. the spirit of Diego Armando lives on.


From above..









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Here's an old carry over from way back in the eighties...









And this titanium greenie with sapphire crystal and dauphine hands... I bought it once, but returned it in haste. Subsequently found that I just had to buy it a second time!


----------



## mb16610 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Cover Drive said:


> All the best for today my friend….. the spirit of Diego Armando lives on.


Champions!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

rubendefelippe said:


> Champions!
> View attachment 17101783
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Congratulations amigo. Diego would be very proud of that man there. 2 legends of a very proud country. Sending my best to yourself and your country.⚽🏆🏆🏆


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## faric (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Merry Christmas, ya'll.


----------



## kingspertel (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Cover Drive said:


> Congratulations amigo. Diego would be very proud of that man there. 2 legends of a very proud country. Sending my best to yourself and your country.️


Thank you very much dear friend! From the hand of Messi and from above "el Diego", the world cup was achieved; 
Many Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

View attachment 17102005


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 Save the Ocean Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Very seldom worn, Seiko Brian May:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

** Edited **


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko Coutura Solar SSC376 Perpetual Calendar


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Watch-A-Holic (5 mo ago)

Blueberry for the start of a Christmas week!


----------



## Duncan_McCloud (Jun 14, 2017)

Cover Drive said:


> Congratulations amigo. Diego would be very proud of that man there. 2 legends of a very proud country. Sending my best to yourself and your country.⚽🏆🏆🏆


My name's Diego. I am very proud indeed.


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The sea urchin today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good morning!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Made my own 62Mas.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Jumbo'74 today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vadaephon (8 mo ago)

Mhutch said:


>


Could you provide details on this one? Model and strap? I really, really like this.


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

Good morning!


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Spectacular, Joshua !!!

@oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## capilla1 (Aug 10, 2021)

Grey Ghost SBBW007


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## KrazyK (Apr 24, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Asiafish1967 (Jun 12, 2021)

Seiko SRQ031


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Sturdy Stargate;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

Good Humpday 🐫🐫


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Peace to all!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Just arrived... today! My desired pair of "dauphines"









At present, SRPH89 on the left wrist, and SUR77 on the right wrist! Woo-hoo! Life is good.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

DesertArt said:


> Just arrived... today! My desired pair of "dauphines"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!;very nice and excellent Seiko,watches for life; Enjoy them with health!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Orange bullet today


----------



## NorCalKid (May 14, 2020)

Just got a black strap for the SARB. 

PXL_20221222_153412129.MP by Norcalkid, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 17109099


This one's a stunner !!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Russ1965 said:


> This one's a stunner !!


🙏🏻


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Trying to stay warm!


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

This, Vance.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Very simple seems to be working very well for me, now. Simple watch for complex times.


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

6309-8360


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Orange today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

1969 5126-proof/proof


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Temp is dropping!


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Oops double post 😕


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Latest acquisition :


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

shibaman said:


> View attachment 17112498
> 
> View attachment 17112500
> 
> ...


Sumo and shogun. The Sumo...Big and chunky...funky...super comfortable.A really nice case and look.
The shogun....light weight....comfortable.
To me a classy diver. Amazing ti case.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Merry Christmas!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## usgajim_2935 (12 mo ago)

seiko sat.!


----------



## Zendero (Sep 21, 2021)

SNKP27


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas Eve!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

King Seiko SDKA001/SJE083


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## ricPe (Jun 17, 2018)

Poslano sa mog ELS-N39 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Gifted watch for the gifting season...Merry Christmas, all


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Merry Christmas for all!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Merry Christmas Seiko friends.

I unwrapped this beautiful piece today. When my 5 year old son saw the watch, he said: ‘that are Blippi colors’. Blippi is a YT ‘celebrity’ for young kids. Since we are into giving Seiko’s nicknames, I guess I call this one now ‘The Blippi’.


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

Merry Christmas! Hope you got a watch from Santa.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1962 King Seiko “First” J14102E


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Blue Velvet


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

A mighty crappy Christmas here, our first one back in NZ since 2018, and my wife picked up covid on the plane… then on Christmas Day, merry Christmas to me, I tested positive! My wife’s mother has just finished a round of chemo, so we have to stay away until we’re 100% better… so instead of running free on the farm catching up with family we haven’t seen in forever, we’re stuck in an apartment half an hour away with two stir-crazy kids in desperate need of outside time.

…what’s worse, the watch I’d wanted to wear (8F Alpinist) didn’t get back from service in time… I don’t think I’ve ever looked at my 6R Alpinist as a second-class-citizen until this trip…


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

So sorry to read of your plight @StephenR 

Hope your holiday improves.

Best wishes for 2023.........


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

My watch, but not my picture:


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

StephenR said:


> A mighty crappy Christmas here, our first one back in NZ since 2018, and my wife picked up covid on the plane… then on Christmas Day, merry Christmas to me, I tested positive! My wife’s mother has just finished a round of chemo, so we have to stay away until we’re 100% better… so instead of running free on the farm catching up with family we haven’t seen in forever, we’re stuck in an apartment half an hour away with two stir-crazy kids in desperate need of outside time.
> 
> …what’s worse, the watch I’d wanted to wear (8F Alpinist) didn’t get back from service in time… I don’t think I’ve ever looked at my 6R Alpinist as a second-class-citizen until this trip…


That's al terrible luck, hope things improve quickly 🙏l


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SSB409


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

correct bezil alignment😁


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

SBDD003 Marinemaster 200


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Spb153









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

This again today


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## DaughterSeiko (3 mo ago)

Opened up my box of watches (I inherited watches, and I am NOT selling them, don't ask) to find one to identify and give to a neighbor, and found this guy. It's a little smaller than most of the others, and I kinda like it. The serial number on the back is 100001, which is kinda cool. 

I don't know anything else about it. But, kinda a fun find, as it fits my wrist! Going to wear it today, and might look for an easier band for me to wear with it, as this one is a bit bulky. for my wrist, but it looks original?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

DaughterSeiko said:


> Opened up my box of watches (I inherited watches, and I am NOT selling them, don't ask) to find one to identify and give to a neighbor, and found this guy. It's a little smaller than most of the others, and I kinda like it. The serial number on the back is 100001, which is kinda cool.
> 
> I don't know anything else about it. But, kinda a fun find, as it fits my wrist! Going to wear it today, and might look for an easier band for me to wear with it, as this one is a bit bulky. for my wrist, but it looks original?
> 
> ...


Welcome !

That's a lovely watch.

I look forward to seeing pictures of the remainder of your inherited watches.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DaughterSeiko (3 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


> Welcome !
> 
> That's a lovely watch.
> 
> I look forward to seeing pictures of the remainder of your inherited watches.


they are fun to look through. It's going to take quite some time to figure them all out.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

DaughterSeiko said:


> they are fun to look through. It's going to take quite some time to figure them all out.


There's a lot of helpful people on this forum, so you need just ask if you get stuck.


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

DaughterSeiko said:


> Opened up my box of watches (I inherited watches, and I am NOT selling them, don't ask) to find one to identify and give to a neighbor, and found this guy. It's a little smaller than most of the others, and I kinda like it. The serial number on the back is 100001, which is kinda cool.
> 
> I don't know anything else about it. But, kinda a fun find, as it fits my wrist! Going to wear it today, and might look for an easier band for me to wear with it, as this one is a bit bulky. for my wrist, but it looks original?
> 
> ...


Found this on Tapatalk…. Hope it helps. Great looking watch though.


----------



## DaughterSeiko (3 mo ago)

Cover Drive said:


> Found this on Tapatalk…. Hope it helps. Great looking watch though.


 Huge Help! That's wonderful! Thank you. I will add it to my file!


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## danno762 (Jan 14, 2013)

Grill timing bezel


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Monster day !









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

'73;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Springdale_1 (Nov 23, 2021)

Seiko SJE085 Alpinist


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

This dial is a lot of fun depending on how the light catches the dial.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

Just arrived 2 hours ago 🤩!


----------



## DaughterSeiko (3 mo ago)

Found this today when going through drawers. I love brown. I am still learning about it. It looks to be a 6138-0040, so a Bullhead. But it's a speed timer, from Japan, I am assuming. Info I found on this model


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Drummer1 said:


> Just arrived 2 hours ago !
> View attachment 17121364


Congratulations on your new Seiko!;you have a watch forever! Best regards!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

DaughterSeiko said:


> Found this today when going through drawers. I love brown. I am still learning about it. It looks to be a 6138-0040, so a Bullhead. But it's a speed timer, from Japan, I am assuming. Info I found on this model


It is an iconic Seiko watch; the caliber 6138, used in several Seiko brand models and this one in particular, "the Bull Head", an automatic chronograph with a column wheel, was an innovation in the watch industry at that time; Congratulations on have yours in very good condition! 
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

DaughterSeiko said:


> Found this today when going through drawers. I love brown. I am still learning about it. It looks to be a 6138-0040, so a Bullhead. But it's a speed timer, from Japan, I am assuming. Info I found on this model


Here you go:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

This today, Vance.


----------



## Paibilica (19 d ago)

First seiko. I was almost turned off by no Sapphire but it eventually won me over and I'll replace it down the line if needed. Love the batman color combo.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Paibilica said:


> First seiko. I was almost turned off by no Sapphire but it eventually won me over and I'll replace it down the line if needed. Love the batman color combo.
> View attachment 17122162


Congratulations!!;Seiko will not disappoint you!;
Enjoy it with Health!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SRP481K1


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Spending the last few days of my Covid isolation down along the banks of the mighty Waikato River…


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

In the (remaining) light of the setting Sun.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Tuna today


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

B F K


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Zendero (Sep 21, 2021)

SRPJ41K1 (Strapcode Beads of Rice Bracelet)


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Ssa283


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Good old Camo Turtle


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Rocking this today! Vance.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

US Market Seiko Railroad Approved with a Kanji day wheel transplant


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Friday!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Weekend, here 😎


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Prospex Sky 
















SRPB59K1


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## kj2 (Nov 8, 2010)

Delivered yesterday. Really like the color. SPB231J1


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

My "Dog Head" today;
Happy new year to all!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6139-7010


----------



## Maxgus (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Simpkijd (10 mo ago)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

_







_


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Last day of the year, with my MM300


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Last day 2022!


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SNDD91


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Best wishes for the new year.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

1st day 2023… Happy New Year!


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Srp777.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bradurani (Jan 9, 2019)

1973 3923 Quartz V.F.A.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Samurai Coral Sea.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Military sand;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Military black;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

In the process of regulating a few today so had to get some wrist shots


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

scooby-wrx said:


> In the process of regulating a few today so had to get some wrist shots
> 
> View attachment 17131806
> 
> ...


For me the best photo and watch is the one of the Bull Head; Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SSA067


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

@iceman767 

You've got a stellar collection of watches.


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Russ1965 said:


> @iceman767
> 
> You've got a stellar collection of watches.


Thanks Russ1965 you are very kind. Same can be said of your collection too. Looks like we have very similar taste in watches.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Turtle today;
Greetings!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Get the year started right with one of my favorites


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

I’m in stealth 🥷 mode today!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBDX011 >>>







*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17134372


Two excellent Japanese!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Asakage


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hzanic (2 mo ago)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

This veteran today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)

Drummer1 said:


> I’m in stealth 🥷 mode today!
> View attachment 17133317


Not as stealthy today 🥷


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Asiafish1967 (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBlonde (Jul 19, 2010)

Seiko Sub based on the SKX031.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Wednesday!!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## aagoat26 (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Seiko 5 - 6119-5411


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Seiko 6105. Vance.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SBBD005


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Not on the wrist, and not the greatest pic... but these are my Seiko divers.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Kakume today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Pretty impressive little watch...


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

‘1968, Seiko 5. Have a good day! Vance.


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Found this guy, quietly calling my name...who am I to deny wrist time..?


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> Pretty impressive little watch...
> View attachment 17138110
> 
> View attachment 17138109


Wonderful to see this on your wrist 👌


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17136090


Nicely captured pic Russ


----------



## The 1 Chaat (Jul 1, 2021)

Is this the other white yacht timer! 
I love my Seiko 8m35


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good evening!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## proardern2020 (27 d ago)

Small pepsi for my small wrist


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

6119-6400 for today


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Arnie


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

With 30°C around here with 007;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Friday!


----------



## dentedilupo (Apr 27, 2017)

My favorite seiko. The quality is abismal for a 400 euros watch. There are Suisse Watches for more than 1000 euros that look cheaper than this .

This is the samurai


----------



## Asiafish1967 (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Gurbe van Loltsje (11 mo ago)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

dentedilupo said:


> My favorite seiko. The quality is abismal for a 400 euros watch. There are Suisse Watches for more than 1000 euros that look cheaper than this .
> 
> This is the samurai
> View attachment 17140372
> ...


I share your opinion

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## The 1 Chaat (Jul 1, 2021)

Thought id take on the universe today in my Ripley!










To mix a metaphor, I am wearing a Madalorian tshirt!


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

*5626-5000*

In two minds about polishing the scratch out of the case 😬

*















*


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Saturday's * SRP775*


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

The 777 today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Loving the 143 on sailcloth..


----------



## bam49 (May 27, 2008)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Sandblasted SKX wrist shot


----------



## Zendero (Sep 21, 2021)

SNKP27


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

7a28-7090 Yacht Timer chronograph


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Stunning old 7019 after I polished the case / crystal last night


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, a SARW015..


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Terrapin


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

In the afternoon this;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Pepsi solar


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold Ocean!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh2600 (Mar 17, 2006)

Banging around in my economy car and $89 macy's seiko, that hits every tick. In the process of upgrading to a nicer Seiko that's hopefully a little less of a dinner plate. Smaller and taller, with a heftier bracelet.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Greek (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Blade King (6 d ago)

I have been wearing this everyday since I got it. Even in the Sawmill I work in. If a watch can’t hold up on my wrist at work I won’t have it.


----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Sunday's ....*SRP779*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## WatchesAddicted (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy Sunday!
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## baserock love (Feb 1, 2011)

Built this watch and movement the other day entirely from spare parts from my parts drawer then regulated and adjusted it. THis is my first watch i just totally built and I absolutely love it.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Getting to know this SARG009. Day 2


----------



## longerintervals (Oct 13, 2020)

Just picked up this SBP213 - I am loving the blue.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

An SPB093 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

baserock love said:


> Built this watch and movement the other day entirely from spare parts from my parts drawer then regulated and adjusted it. THis is my first watch i just totally built and I absolutely love it.
> View attachment 17144492


It turned out very well; what movement did you put in it?; is the case from Seiko? 
Regards!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Sunday!


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

A35 today.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## jonysan (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 17145268
> View attachment 17145269
> View attachment 17145270
> View attachment 17145271
> ...


What a beauty your KS!!; how did you get it, even with its original box; 
Congratulations!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

On black Seiko strap.


----------



## baserock love (Feb 1, 2011)

rubendefelippe said:


> It turned out very well; what movement did you put in it?; is the case from Seiko?
> Regards!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Yeah it's all seiko oem parts. I originally serviced a new nh36 for it but there wasn't clearance for the second hand so I had to go to play b and cobble together a 7s26 from my parts drawer.


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Monday's *SNE435*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Maxgus (Nov 4, 2021)

My wife sporting her SARB065 today…


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)

New one, arrived today.


----------



## Mozy24 (11 d ago)

Loving it!


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Augusto67 said:


> View attachment 17146238
> 
> New one, arribes today.


That's good!!
Congratulations!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Turtle today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Stuck on this...new favorite


----------



## MrBlonde (Jul 19, 2010)

First Seiko… NOS SKX031 dial and handset, new sub case and NH35.








Love at first sight. Next Seiko (SKX009) already on the way.


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juan_valdeaza (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 17146599


Dan...................this is lovely.

Please tell me more about it.

Thanks

Russ.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Mozy24 said:


> Loving it!


Here you go:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

@Roningrad 

The twin; from another mother:


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN011 >>>


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Russ1965 said:


> Dan...................this is lovely.
> 
> Please tell me more about it.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Russ! Much appreciated.

This one has taken a long way 'round the barn. It started as your standard issue skx009 and was one of my 1st mods, maybe over 10 years ago. Wore this on a few ocean SCUBA dives. It's evolved over the years but happy to say it's now done. The mods include [from what I can remember]:
-Murphy coin edge bezel
-Dagaz double dome sapphire crystal
-TST Tuna conversion
-LCBI lumed sapphire pepsi insert
-OEM blue Seiko Padi dial
-SKX handset [I brushed], MM second hand
-Watch Modz Pepsi chapter ring
-Watchtimeco [ebay] NH36 movement [very accurate]
-Watch Stewart TDM Original Series strap
-Watch Modz signed coin edge red S crown [on the way]
dP


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

This just came in! SBDC111 Captain Willard. Love it and the olive 🫒 green.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## cd__god (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 17146599


FWIW, I am not usually a mod guy, mostly out of taste, BUT you nailed it for me on this one. Great OEM+ look and very well done.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

6139-7030 in really good condition! 

Have a replacement crystal on the way due to scratches on the inside.. Hawk eyed enthusiasts will notice this one is temporarily secured.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Drummer1 said:


> This just came in! SBDC111 Captain Willard. Love it and the olive 🫒 green.
> View attachment 17147517
> 
> View attachment 17147516
> ...


Congratulations!;beautiful and excellent Seiko!; you have a watch forever;
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> FWIW, I am not usually a mod guy, mostly out of taste, BUT you nailed it for me on this one. Great OEM+ look and very well done.


Thanks for the kind words!
dP


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

rubendefelippe said:


> Congratulations!;beautiful and excellent Seiko!; you have a watch forever;
> Greetings!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Thanks so much! It is a keeper in my collection for life. I already removed the black rubber strap and put it on a green khaki nato strap which looks amazing 🤩.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bradurani (Jan 9, 2019)

1972 06LC


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SPF13 Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## l'orologio (Aug 9, 2021)

One of my SKX009 ...


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

‘78 Gold Tuna >>>


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## cd__god (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dentedilupo (Apr 27, 2017)

I had the sarb017 and changed to the spb121. I'm more happy , for me the spb121 have more quality and feels better.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this current from 1974;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## dentedilupo (Apr 27, 2017)

The monster


----------



## Signal_ (20 h ago)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## cd__god (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## jarobro (Jan 20, 2014)

don’t wear this guy much, but I’m loving it so far today


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

Happy Humpday 🐫. SRPF77 King Turtle STO Dark Blue Manta Ray.


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Snkk55


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

SBDC087 arrived. 2nd Alpinist in conjunction with the 1959 reissue. Another win for me, initial thoughts. Bonus is I got my extra link for the SARG009 after sizing the new watch bracelet. Super pleased about that and sort of figured the links were a match and was not too worried about making the SARG bracelet corect knowing this was on its way.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> SBDC087 arrived. 2nd Alpinist in conjunction with the 1959 reissue. Another win for me, initial thoughts. Bonus is I got my extra link for the SARG009 after sizing the new watch bracelet. Super pleased about that and sort of figured the links were a match and was not too worried about making the SARG bracelet corect knowing this was on its way.
> View attachment 17152319
> 
> View attachment 17152317
> ...


My sincere congratulations!; Enjoy this beautiful Seiko with Health;
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MrBlonde (Jul 19, 2010)

Dan Pierce said:


> Thanks, Russ! Much appreciated.
> 
> This one has taken a long way 'round the barn. It started as your standard issue skx009 and was one of my 1st mods, maybe over 10 years ago. Wore this on a few ocean SCUBA dives. It's evolved over the years but happy to say it's now done. The mods include [from what I can remember]:
> -Murphy coin edge bezel
> ...


Super unique, well done.


----------



## MrBlonde (Jul 19, 2010)

Just came in and sized today. SKX009 on a jubilee with a domed AR sapphire. So happy I stumbled on this one. Love at first sight for sure.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Mystic Forest for walking the dog in the forest.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> SBDC087 arrived. 2nd Alpinist in conjunction with the 1959 reissue. Another win for me, initial thoughts. Bonus is I got my extra link for the SARG009 after sizing the new watch bracelet. Super pleased about that and sort of figured the links were a match and was not too worried about making the SARG bracelet corect knowing this was on its way.
> View attachment 17152319
> 
> View attachment 17152317
> ...


Finally, my Alpinist watch twin has arrived


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Plenty of watches for me to wear, but this one has had a lock on my wrist for quite a long time now. All the others just sit idle. Something about it I just love! Sort of a "poor man's SARB" in my mind. I've got it regulated to about +2 SPD, which is fine by me.

The lack of lume on this watch has shown me that I really don't care about LUME. I love how much bright light sparkles off of these "lume-less" dauphines!


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Happy Thursday here 😁


----------



## ricardgoh (9 mo ago)




----------

